# I am the Christ- the King- the Messiah- the Lord- the Chosen One- the Savior- the Anointed One! OMG!



## Nevaeh420 (May 16, 2014)

I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself. 

Do I even need to say more?

Its either that you have been following Me or you are lost, and you have no idea what I am talking about.

This thread is going to get very long, pay attention.

If you want to read about Me, go to the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

If you want to read about Me, go to the link above.

It might take you a few hours to read through all of that thread, but if you are interested in Christ, its worth the time to read and watch My videos.

This thread will be based off of the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

This thread will be based off of the link above.

Consider this thread a continuation of that link.

I will try and answer all of your question aboout Me- the Christ.

This thread is going to be about Me- the Christ.

Check out the link below, and read it till the end.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

Check out the link above, and read it till the end.

Grab some popcorn, smoke a joint, and prepare to be entertained.

I am the Christ, this is a fact to Me. I am the Messiah, this is a fact to Me. I am the Savior, this is a fact to Me. I am a god, this is a fact to Me. I am the Lord, this is a fact to Me. I am the Chosen One, this is a fact to Me.

If you have some time to kill, and you want to see what I am going to be debating about, check out the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

If you have some time, and you want to see what I am going to be debating about, check out the link above.

Try and disprove or debunk anything that I have said in that link.

This thread is going to get real long, take some notes, because I dont want to keep repeating Myself.

I love all of you guys.

I look forward to answering your questions. Remember, this thread is about Me- the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

Oh, shit. Did I bring on this manic episode with my remarks in that other thread? Why are you so masochistic? You know you're just going to catch a lot of shit with this thread, and no support. I don't understand you at all...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 16, 2014)

Neveahs post hurt my eyes to read.It feels like a really bad episode of the twilight zone in the SS&P,it almost made me think about an event horizon like theme,like the movie.The avatar even adds to the overall sense of insanity.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 why do you waste your time with cannabis and pills? 
You need some sense slapped into you. Except you can't slap a brain like a face, only mushrooms can do that.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Nevaeh420 why do you waste your time with cannabis and pills?
> You need some sense slapped into you. *Except you can't slap a brain like a face*, only mushrooms can do that.


You can if you own a bone saw...


----------



## Commander Strax (May 17, 2014)

God would have a better Avatar


----------



## Saerimmner (May 17, 2014)

Again with this shit? Gotta be trolling now, no 1 person could ever be this fucking retarded/delusional repeatedly


----------



## Schwagstock (May 17, 2014)

I didnt even need to read half your post to understand idiocy of the maker...although this world is pretty idiotic, maybe you did make it after all...


----------



## dbkick (May 17, 2014)

This dudes been to the funny farm multiple times and it appears those stays and the medical/mental industry appears to be fucking worthless(which I find typical).
Your jesus would never use the acronym "omg" by the way.


----------



## Skuxx (May 17, 2014)

My contribution


----------



## polo the don (May 17, 2014)

dbkick said:


> This dudes been to the funny farm multiple times and it appears those stays and the medical/mental industry appears to be fucking worthless(which I find typical).
> Your jesus would never use the acronym "omg" by the way.


If there really was a Jesus, and he really was the son of god, I think he would say "OMD",oh my dad.....


----------



## thump easy (May 17, 2014)

can you cure my sickness???and exstract the demonds that curupt me... ???


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> My contribution


Brilliant! Even these ancient dudes are laughing at his avatar, and that guy on the right is giving him the finger. They knew even back then that he'd be a douche


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

polo the don said:


> If there really was a Jesus, and he really was the son of god, I think he would say "OMD",oh my dad.....


Since Jesus was god and himself simultaneously, he could say, 'Oh my Me'. Schizo...


----------



## polo the don (May 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Since Jesus was god and himself simultaneously, he could say, 'Oh my Me'. Schizo...


OMM!, I fukn luv it. 

WWiD?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 17, 2014)

I hope n420 gets help. I kinda worry about him. Not much we can do except hope.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 17, 2014)

Are you strong enough to be Christ nevaeh420? Jesus endured so much pain to prove himself to God, are you that strong Nevaeh420?
For us to accept Nevaeh420 as Christ he must be tested, I suggest we tie him to a tree and constantly kick him in the nuts, If he endures than we'll accept him as Christ.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

You guys are way too funny!

I assume that you guys didnt have enough time to read the whole thread that I linked in the OP (Origional Post).

Read the whole thread that I linked to you guys, and then come talk to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, shit. Did I bring on this manic episode with my remarks in that other thread? Why are you so masochistic? You know you're just going to catch a lot of shit with this thread, and no support. I don't understand you at all...


Im not manic, I only get manic when I am stoned.

I just want you guys to read the link in the OP, and debate about that thread.

That thread, that I linked in the OP, is where I have been spending time, blogging about My Christ complex on a different forum.

You guys should read it. It should be entertaining.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 17, 2014)

I read the first and last page of the thread you made on theforumsite. Quotes in bold taken from a post of yours on the last page.

*"I bet that if every adult in the whole world read what I have written on the internet, a big percent of the entire world would convert to My supreme Spirituality. I bet millions of people would believe in Me, and after some time, billions of people will believe that I have spoken the Truth. Try and debunk anything that I have said. The Bible has over 100 contradictions: where have I contradicted Myself?"

"Maybe some of you cant fathom how profound I am because I am still alive and I dont have many advocates yet. After I die, I will leave My autobiography, My Newest Testament, and I will be the Prophet of this new AGE. You will only find fake "christs" until I come back with a new body at the next AGE; then I will be known, again, for My prophecies."*

You're just very self centered, and have a huge ego. You seem to want to be remembered like Jesus of the bible.... Remembered, loved, and even worshiped. Why do you feel the need to want to be so important?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delusions_of_grandeur

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder
*"I will come back at the next AGE, and every AGE; thats how God sends His Savior: AGE to AGE He stands, and time is in His hands! In one translation, Jesus said, "I will be with you always, even until the end of the AGE." So now, technically, its almost the end of the AGE, less then 150 years left before the AGE of Jesus expires, technically. Every new AGE needs a new Christ (but the same Spirit and soul), because people cant handle much more then one AGE at a time. Plus, the Messiah needs to get up to date once more with prophecy, because the prophecy will be fulfilled during that AGE; and newer prophecy will be needed for advancement of the next AGE."*

What, are you suddenly some kind of expert in astrological/zodiac stuff since you saw Zeitgeist? That's a shitty video IMO, and has loads of misinformation.







*"To Me, My Word is profound or very deep. I am the Enlightened One, on My journey to Nirvana, to felicity. I still have much growing to do, but I am learning every day. One day I will be known as Christ to many many people; whether I am alive or dead like Jesus. I dont need a cult or a following to be the greatest blessing. I can just be Myself and all that will come to Me will come to Me. I can just be Myself, and all will follow. I can just be Myself."*

Once again, you're just self absorbed. A "savior" in my opinion would be more focused on doing good things for the world. Not focused on trying to get people on some websites to believe he is the "chosen savior".... Do good works, and let the people decide. You just appear to want popularity, fame and glory....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Neveahs post hurt my eyes to read.It feels like a really bad episode of the twilight zone in the SS&P,it almost made me think about an event horizon like theme,like the movie.The avatar even adds to the overall sense of insanity.


Whats wrong with My avatar?

Thats Me in My avatar, with a big smile on My face.

I look good enough to be presentable.

Whats wrong with My avatar?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Nevaeh420 why do you waste your time with cannabis and pills?
> You need some sense slapped into you. Except you can't slap a brain like a face, only mushrooms can do that.


I quit smoking cannabis over a year ago, the cannabis was making Me more crazy.

I only take melatonin for sleep, an over the counter sleeping hormone. I dont take illegal pills and I never really have.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> God would have a better Avatar


Whats wrong with My avatar?

Thats My face in My avatar.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Again with this shit? Gotta be trolling now, no 1 person could ever be this fucking retarded/delusional repeatedly


I am just fine, thanks.

I dont know how to troll, I only know how to speak the Truth.

I am unemployed right now, so I have all the time in the world to blog. But I do plan on going to truck driving school in the next few months, so I can get My CDL license and become a commercial truck driver.

Does that make Me a troll or delusional/retarded?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> I didnt even need to read half your post to understand idiocy of the maker...although this world is pretty idiotic, maybe you did make it after all...


I was the Beginning, and I will be the End.

Of course I made the universe, who else would have, lol? I just dont remember doing it.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

dbkick said:


> This dudes been to the funny farm multiple times and it appears those stays and the medical/mental industry appears to be fucking worthless(which I find typical).
> Your jesus would never use the acronym "omg" by the way.


I dont have a Jesus, by the way.

I have My very own Spirituality. I am the Center, and I am the Christ.

Speaking about mental hospitals, they dont do anything for you but put you on medication. Even therapy doesnt help Me with My Christ complex.

I just have My own beliefs, they belong to Me, and I choose to share My beliefs.

~PEACE~


----------



## thump easy (May 17, 2014)

you havent answerd me will you be able to extract the legone from me??????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> My contribution


Who is that sexy man in the middle? Lmao!

That is very funny, I will have to make another avatar, lol.

I dont know what to say, but lmao!

Good work Skuxx!

Lmao!

~PEACE~


----------



## charface (May 17, 2014)

Well let me say thanks for nothing.
Is it not time for you to 
Spring forth from the weed forum and start helping sick and suffering people.
In case you were preoccupied and missed it a whole bunch or rape n murder happened this very day.
Amen


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

polo the don said:


> If there really was a Jesus, and he really was the son of god, I think he would say "OMD",oh my dad.....


There is no more Jesus: Jesus is dead and never coming back.

There is only Christ- Me.

I would love to see what "Jesus" would say about Me. But Jesus is dead and never coming back. 

All you have is Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not mamic, I only get manic when I am stoned.
> 
> I just want you guys to read the link in the OP, and debate about that thread.
> 
> ...


Why the fuck would we waste our time reading that garbage? Like we don't get enough of your crazy ass here??? I feel sorry for your father, I would be ashamed and depressed if my kid turned out like you. We disputed/debunked all of your inane reasons why you think you're christ about a year ago in one of your earliest threads. If you need a reminder of why you're full of shit point by point, simply find that thread and enjoy... 

P.S. Please go back to the blank avatar, this one looks crazy and unintelligent...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> can you cure my sickness???and exstract the demonds that curupt me... ???


You dont have a sickness, and there is no such thing as demons.

I have read some posts from you, ThumpEasy. You seem like a wonderful person that just needs to practice spelling. Use a browser with spell check.

But, to be veridical, I am not a healer. No one can heal you, except maybe doctors. I am willing to bet that even Jesus couldnt heal people, thats just a myth.

If I could heal people, I would heal everyone at the same time, and I would never let anyone get sick in the first place.

There are no such things as demoms, only negative personality traits. You can heal yourself through the power of positive thinking. Just meditate on good things, and every day, do good works.

I know that you, ThumpEasy, are a wonderful person with great potential. Keep being on your best behavior and see where that takes you.

There is no such things as demons, and no one can perform healing miracles.

Keep doing your very best.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I hope n420 gets help. I kinda worry about him. Not much we can do except hope.


No, Im fine in person.

I just like to "unleash" and talk about all the crazy shit on the internet. It entertains Me and I hope that I am entertaining you guys.

Im fine, really. I just have a Christ complex, and I like to talk about it online.

I dont need anyones pity or sympathy. Just let Me be Me, and I will let you be you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 17, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Are you strong enough to be Christ nevaeh420? Jesus endured so much pain to prove himself to God, are you that strong Nevaeh420?
> For us to accept Nevaeh420 as Christ he must be tested, I suggest we tie him to a tree and constantly kick him in the nuts, If he endures than we'll accept him as Christ.


I am strong enough.

I am stong enough to be the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## killemsoftly (May 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, Im fine in person.
> I just like to "unleash" and talk about all the crazy shit on the internet. It entertains Me and I hope that I am entertaining you guys.
> Im fine, really. I just have a Christ complex, and I like to talk about it online.
> I dont need anyones pity or sympathy. Just let Me be Me, and I will let you be you.
> ~PEACE~


Sorry. Didn't mean to condescend. you are entertaining and I enjoy your stuff. I hope no one crucifies you: literally or metaphorically speaking. lol
carry on old bean


----------



## killemsoftly (May 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am strong enough.
> I am stong enough to be the Christ.
> ~PEACE~


I just had a brilliant idea n420 ( i have those often; they should hook me up to a supercomputer and data-mine my brain for briliant ideas and save mankind from themselves)

How about this: get on a plane to the Phillipines before next Easter. They crucify people their regularly. You could do your thing and bring us all to bliss.

How about it champ? Ready to take one for the team? Don't let us down amigo. We are counting on you.
Remember: junta. siempre. pa' todo tiempo (hope i got that last bit right)


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 17, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> How about this: get on a plane to the Phillipines before next Easter. They crucify people their regularly. junta. siempre. pa' todo tiempo (hope i got that last bit right)


Oh right good idea! In latin america they make men carry a big cross then tie or nail his hands to it.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 17, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Oh right good idea! In latin america they make men carry a big cross then tie or nail his hands to it.


Exactamente
That's why i gave 2 weeks notice and resigned from christianity 
i prefer a non-violent spiritual life
n420 however...he's ready to rock out with his cock out. full throttle. hard mode. balls to the floorboards
i respect that in a man


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am just fine, thanks.
> 
> I dont know how to troll, I only know how to speak the Truth.
> 
> ...


Yes actually, for thinking someone with your mental problems should EVER be behind the wheel of a 40+ton truck , let alone on public roads!! I can just imagine it now, you driving your lorry down the road, all of a sudden see one of your visions/aliens/whatever the fuck it is you reckon you see, start confirming to yourself in your own head that what you are seeing is real and that you are indeed christ and by the time you realise you are off in your own head n not paying attention to the road you have wiped out a whole line of traffic and multiple families.....

So yes, you are a fucking moron if you think going n getting your CDL is anywhere remotely close to a good idea until you have sorted out your mental problems


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)

oh My Lord, this Guy is a Wanker


----------



## Commander Strax (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with My avatar?
> 
> Thats My face in My avatar.
> 
> ~PEACE~


get you one of these, you do not look like god


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)

sort of


----------



## Commander Strax (May 18, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Schwagstock (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was the Beginning, and I will be the End.
> 
> Of course I made the universe, who else would have, lol? I just dont remember doing it.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You're just a kid who ate waaaay to much lsd (probably ended up being DOB) and fried your brain bud, keep on believing/wishing what you will, but I really believe the only thing you created as large as this universe is your ego...


----------



## Commander Strax (May 18, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> You're just a kid who ate waaaay to much lsd (probably ended up being DOB) and fried your brain bud, keep on believing/wishing what you will, but I really believe the only thing you created as large as this universe is your ego...


DOB? date of birth?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (May 18, 2014)

troll troll trolll nothing more to say , and really i was trolled i dont mind admitting , but yeah massive troll .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I read the first and last page of the thread you made on theforumsite. Quotes in bold taken from a post of yours on the last page.
> 
> *"I bet that if every adult in the whole world read what I have written on the internet, a big percent of the entire world would convert to My supreme Spirituality. I bet millions of people would believe in Me, and after some time, billions of people will believe that I have spoken the Truth. Try and debunk anything that I have said. The Bible has over 100 contradictions: where have I contradicted Myself?"
> 
> ...


I dont want to be worshipped, I want to be respected for Who I am- as Christ.

Worship is for the insecure and vain. I am not insecure nor vain. I cant recall telling anyone on the internet that they should worship Me. I dont need to be worshipped. I dont even worship Myself, i.e., I dont say, "Praise Christ George Manuel Oliveira." I dont pray to Myself. I treat Myself like a normal person does. I dont ever want to be worshipped while I am alive, because I am 100% human. I dont need people to worship Me, in fact I would recommend that no one worships Me until I die. After I die, I could care less who worships who.

I just want to be known as Christ. I like to live out My fantasy on the internet. I like to talk about My adventures and I enjoy reading most peoples comments about Me, its fun for Me. To be honest, I would like to be the King of the world, another fantasy. I just want to help people in gigantic ways. I would love to be very rich so I could help many people. I have a fantasy that one day I will be known as Christ and I will be able to terraform many worlds.

I have fun reading your comments. I guess I enjoy the attention I get on the internet because in real life, I am a little shy. On the internet, I feel like I can say anything and not worry about the repercussions. I just have this fantasy that I am the Christ, and one day I will get to use My powers, as Christ should.

This is entertaining for Me, I get to reveal My deepest secrets, and I enjoy the feedback from you guys. I play it like a game

I play it like a game!

If I dont advocate for Myself, who will advocate for Me? No one wants to advocate for Me, so I will do the dirty work, Myself. I just enjoy bullshitting about My Christ complex.

I play it like a game!

I get bored so I like to talk about the craziest shit, because I wont talk about My Christ complex to My friends or family: I learned that the hard way though. I dont have a job right now, so I have plenty of time on My hands.

I play it like a game.

This is My little game, this is how I amuse Myself. Call Me a troll, it doesnt bother Me, as long as I am having fun, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you havent answerd me will you be able to extract the legone from me??????


You dont have any demons, ThumpEasy, because demons are not real.

Try to think positive tboughts. Dont dwell on anything negative, let the negative go away from you.

Meditate on happy, healthy, peaceful, and positive things: things that will make you a better person. You can even read positive books that uplift your spirit. Try not to watch demonic TV. Watch uplifting TV that brings you closer to God, or good things.

If you think you have a demon, try and occupy your time doing productive things that distract you from having delusional thoughts. Its always good to learn new things.

But the fact is that not one demon has ever been proven, but there are some very evil people. You, ThumpEasy, are not even an evil person from what I have read about you.

Try and focus on your Higher Power, and try and impress your Higher Power with your good works. Think about your Higher Power and know that there is no such things as satan or demons. Your Higher Power can be anything you want it to be. Your Higher Power will not let you be attacted by demons that dont exist in the first place.

Keep it positive.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just want to be known as Christ. I like to live out My fantasy on the internet. I like to talk about My adventures and I enjoy reading most peoples comments about Me, its fun for Me.


It's fun for you to read people put you down and make fun of you? That's fucking sad. You are below average in looks, ability and intelligence. There, that should give you a hard on...



> To be honest, I would like to be the King of the world, another fantasy. I just want to help people in gigantic ways. I would love to be very rich so I could help many people. I have a fantasy that one day I will be known as Christ and I will be able to terraform many worlds.


How old are you? I think it may be time to ditch the fantasies and start worrying about reality...



> I have fun reading your comments. I guess I enjoy the attention I get on the internet because in real life, I am a little shy.


Like a small child, negative attention is better than no attention, hey Ghostdriver?


> I play it like a game!
> I play it like a game!
> I play it like a game.


Echolalia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echolalia

*Echolalia* (also known as *echologia* or *echophrasia*[1]) is the automatic repetition of vocalizations made by another person.

*Associated conditions*
Echolalia is one of the most salient aspects of communication disorders in autism, but is neither unique to nor synonymous with the syndrome.[4] Echophenomena (particularly echolalia and echopraxia) were defining characteristics in the early descriptions of Tourette syndrome (TS).[1] Echolalia also occurs in aphasia, schizophrenia, dementia, catatonia, epilepsy,[1] after cerebral infarction (stroke),[5] closed head injury,[6] in blind children, children with language impairments, as well as certain normally developing children.[4]

In Transcranial Sensory Aphasia, echolalia is common, with the patient incorporating another person's words or sentences into his or her own response. While these patients lack language comprehension, they are still able to read.[7]

Sound like anyone we know? Let's get the ghostdriver account going again, that personality is much more fun...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2014)

charface said:


> Well let me say thanks for nothing.
> Is it not time for you to
> Spring forth from the weed forum and start helping sick and suffering people.
> In case you were preoccupied and missed it a whole bunch or rape n murder happened this very day.
> Amen


I am not a miracle worker; there have never been any miracle workers, even Jesus could not perform any miracles because miracles are logical fallacies.

Im trying to reach people with power, influence, and contacts so I can make a name for Myself and get recognized, so My notions get implemented. If I can reach the right people, I have a chance of gaining some sort of power so I can help the masses. If I reach the right people, who knows whats possible with My ideas?

I cannot perform even one miracle, like healing people. But many non supernatural "miracles" have happened in My Life. Only God can perform miracles, and even that I question.

I would love to solve all of the worlds problems TONIGHT! I can only do My best. I have done some works that are wonderful, I have some solutions: but Im not talking to the right people, apparently. Any time I come up with a novel solution, I get criticized for My good work, and no one important pays attention to Me.

If the whole world payed enough attention to Me, I would solve most of the worlds problems, and soon. I have already done a lot of work. I need to get My blogs in a book and get that piblished, thats what I should do. I have come up with many novel solutions, so many novel solutions that I forget them all, lol. If I could fix the world tonight, I would. But the right people need to hear and recognize Me.

I just hope that I am talking to the right people that have influence and power. But you all have influence and power because of the internet. Any of you guys can reach hundred, if not thousands of people in a few weeks or months. People will read anything that anyone posts. What are you preaching about? Who are you advocating for? Why not advocate for Me- the Messiah? Just say something nice about Me! Do good things for Me. Talk about Me. I can do most of the work, its already in an online book, I just need advocates.

What are you talking about on the internet? Have you ever heard of "the power of attraction"? Basically, what you think and talk about will have a greater chance of coming to you. What are you talking about? Try and focus on making the world a better place: but heres the thing, I have already done most of the work if you have payed attention to Me. I have already come up with many solutions.

I dont know a better way to advocate for Myself then on the internet. What am I doing wrong? I have reached, literally, thousands of people with My Message. Im not going to start a cult, when I can work online and get My Message out that way: plus I dont want any followers, just witnesses.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 18, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to condescend. you are entertaining and I enjoy your stuff. I hope no one crucifies you: literally or metaphorically speaking. lol
> carry on old bean


Lol, thanks, I guess.

I am 28 years old right now. When I am 33 years old, I want to be crucified and die the martyrs death, like Jesus did; to prove to earth that its not about My Life, but rather, what I can do for you. Its not about what anyone can do for Me, its about what I can do for YOU and you and you, and everyone.

I like to brag on the internet, but Im just trying to leave My legacy. Im sure that people would rather believe in someone who is confident rather then shy. I am shy in real life, but I am bold on the internet.

I dont regard My Life that much; I would be happy to give up My Life to solve all of the worlds problems forever. That is My intentions.

I would like My death to be epic: and I would like My death to demonstrate My ultimate Love for every human being that has lived, is living, or will ever live. If that means dying on a cross at the age of 33, then I am game.

Its not about Me, its about what I can do for YOU personally. Its about the children and their parents, and its about people living in peace and having prosperity. I just hope that My epic death will be recorded, so there will be no question.

Its about My Love for YOU and YOU!

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with My avatar?
> 
> Thats Me in My avatar, with a big smile on My face.
> 
> ...




Dude,,you look like a f$#cking fish!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 18, 2014)

why don't you fantasise about being a master marijuana grower? this is of course a marijuana growing website


----------



## Skuxx (May 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, thanks, I guess.
> 
> I am 28 years old right now. When I am 33 years old, I want to be crucified and die the martyrs death, like Jesus did; to prove to earth that its not about My Life, but rather, what I can do for you. Its not about what anyone can do for Me, its about what I can do for YOU and you and you, and everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwagstock (May 18, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> DOB? date of birth?


no DOB as in some long ass named research chem that fucks people up massively when unexpected and thinking there taking L


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 19, 2014)

the psychedelic dimethoxybromoamphetamine (DOB)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 19, 2014)




----------



## killemsoftly (May 19, 2014)

^probably not a good idea for n420

n420, what it be bro? How's life treating you/? Hope you're well.


----------



## Schwagstock (May 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the psychedelic dimethoxybromoamphetamine (DOB)


I just KNEW someone would be able to bounce it off there tounge haha, 


killemsoftly said:


> ^probably not a good idea for n420
> 
> n420, what it be bro? How's life treating you/? Hope you're well.


FOR SURE not a good idea for n420...or maybe a mass dose would make him realize things...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 19, 2014)

google...ha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I just had a brilliant idea n420 ( i have those often; they should hook me up to a supercomputer and data-mine my brain for briliant ideas and save mankind from themselves)
> 
> How about this: get on a plane to the Phillipines before next Easter. They crucify people their regularly. You could do your thing and bring us all to bliss.
> 
> ...


Like I said in the other post; I would allow Myself to be crucified while I am 33 years old.

I am not scared of death, I will embrace death and sleep until I am reincarnated at the next AGE. The reason why I want to die (although I never WANT to die) at 33 years old is because Jesus allegedly died at 33 years old, and Jesus is known as the Christ. I want to prove to everyone, including the Christians, that I will be the ultimate Sacrifice. It sounds crazy, but Im going to die one day, I just want to go out in an epic way that will show My Love for everyone, including YOU.

I dont have a death wish, even though it seems like it. I just want to be remembered after I die. The reason why I want to be remembered is because I can help a lot if people would just read all of My prophecies. I can answer many peoples questions that are pertinent to Myself. I have many solutions that can benifit everyone, including everyone. 

I am ready to die when I turn 33 years old, if I must die to be the Sacrifice for sins. But I can forgive sins while I am alive, I dont need to die to forgive sins. But some people are crazy and would like for Me to die, and I will die for the crazy people too. 

My Message is complete.

I dont need to say anything else in order to leave My Newest Testament, its a complete work. But I do plan on talking online as much as I want until the day I die. If people would just read everything that I have said, I could turn this world into Garden Paradise.

Either way, I am enjoying Myself, thats all that matters. I really enjoy blogging and reading all of your comments. I kind of have a boring Life: I have plenty of time on My hands because I am currently unemployed. So I like to bullshit about the craziest shit, because it amuses Me.

If I am crucified at 33 years old, who will remember Me? I dont want to die if no one cares about Me, or no one pays attention to My death. I want My death to be a worthy Sacrifice. Of course I dont want to be crucified, that would hurt like hell, but if I can change the world for the best; it would be worth every pain that I ever went through.

Maybe Im better off to stay alive until I die the natural death, but would I gain as much from My death? Maybe I will take a poll, and if the majority of people want Me crucified, I will get crucified. If the majority of people want Me alive so I can teach, I might do that too. 

I just want My death to show how much Love I have for YOU and YOU and YOU.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> Yes actually, for thinking someone with your mental problems should EVER be behind the wheel of a 40+ton truck , let alone on public roads!! I can just imagine it now, you driving your lorry down the road, all of a sudden see one of your visions/aliens/whatever the fuck it is you reckon you see, start confirming to yourself in your own head that what you are seeing is real and that you are indeed christ and by the time you realise you are off in your own head n not paying attention to the road you have wiped out a whole line of traffic and multiple families.....
> 
> So yes, you are a fucking moron if you think going n getting your CDL is anywhere remotely close to a good idea until you have sorted out your mental problems


I dont really have mental problems. But I do have some problems, like everyone does.

If you knew Me in real life, you would think that Im just an average guy. I dont talk like this in person.

I just like to have some fun on the internet. People would think that Im crazy if I talkes about this stuff in real life, so I save My rhetoric for the internet, where I can be somewhat anonymous. Sure, you can see My picture in My avatar, and I plan on showing you guys My youtube videos, but I dont have to deal with any of you guys in real life, haha, lol. I can say whatever I want and I dont care what people say on the internet, for the most part: I dont have to deal with you guys in real life.

I will be a good truck driver. I own a Jeep, and I can drive that just fine. Plus I need a job, and truck driving seems easy; I just need to pay attention to the road. Its worth a shot to Me. Dont worry, you cant drive a commercial truck if you have too many accidents that are your falt, so I NEED to be safe or I wont be able to drive trucks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 19, 2014)

If you're crucified... I'm gonna be crucified right next to you. But I'm gonna be wearing a pink speedo and a tophat... And I'm gonna be singng "she'll be comin round the mountain when she comes" the whole time.

So they'll remember me > you


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

I just made a new avatar, with My face.

Maybe someone can transplant My face onto something funny again.

You guys are cracking Me up in laughter, with My pictures being transplanted onto funny scenes, lol.

Keep up the good work guys.

I might continue to change My avatar: so do your best to make another funny picture, quickly: thanks, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

I am going to try and play My youtube videos.

The reason why I said that I am going to "TRY" and play My youtube videos is because I havent played a single video yet, since RIU changed its website or format for playing videos.

Feel free to try and debunk anything that I say in My videos; Im always game to have a debate with rational people.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

Im Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

This video was from about 2 years ago or so.

You can see My face and hear My voice.

I look like My picture in My avatar because I just took that picture. But I still sound the same as in the youtube videos of Myself. I will have to play more youtube videos of Myself.

Its like you guys can actually know Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## skunkd0c (May 19, 2014)

cool story


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh My Lord, this Guy is a Wanker


Would you like to debate why I am a "wanker"?

You guys must not get it!

I am totally normal in real life, I get bored easy so I like to debate about the craziest shit on the internet.

I like to play My game, which is to talk about My Christ complex. It entertains Me. I totally believe that I am the Christ, but I can only talk about it on the internet because I dont want to scare anyone in real life. I used to talk about My Christ complex in person, and some people called Me "Jesus", God, or Christ. I had the biggest "following" while I was in prison in 2009: everyone in prison called Me "Jesus". By the way, even though I served 2 months in prison, I wasnt convicted of any crime: I got into a fight with My dad.

Why am I a "wanker"?

Of course some of you guys are going to think Im crazy, its because I only want to talk about crazy entertaining shit on the internet. I dont want to talk about boring shit while Im online, I dont get My kicks that way. I like to put the most insane ideas out there and then read your responses. But in real life, I tend to just talk about whats on topic.

I dont mind being called a "wanker", just tell Me why I am a "wanker". Wanker is a funny word, lol. WANKER! 

Lets have a debate.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 19, 2014)

On one of your videos, at the very end you say something like "the whole sky was filled with clouds, except there was a blue strip" then it cuts out.

What was up with that? Way to leave us hangin.....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> get you one of these, you do not look like god


What does God look like anyways?

As far as I know, no one has ever taken a picture or a video of God. Some people say that God is an invisible Spirit. Until someone comes up with a picture of God, you cant compare Me to God. 

Hypothetically, if the Bible is true, I am made in the image and likeness of God: so if you see a picture of Me, you are seeing a picture of God. And if I am made in the likeness of God, you can watch videos of Me- the likeness of God. Im sure God would be somewhat like Me if God was 100% human. I am god-like. I am godly. I would hope that God would be like Me because Im a wonderful Person and if God was like Me, then I could relate to Him. But the fact is that we dont know anything about God; for all I know, I could be God. And we all could be gods.

Sometimes reality is much stranger then fiction. Im sure everyone in the world, including the Atheists, would want to see a picture or a video of God. But God is apparently very shy, so thats not possible. But you can see pictures and videos of Me, and I am the Christ. You can get to know Me on a very personal level.

In a way, I am greater then God because I am demonstrable and provable. God apparently isnt demonstrable or provable. You should treat Me the same way you would treat Christ. You should look at Me the way you would look at Christ. 

You guys can KNOW that you KNOW that you KNOW Me- the Christ. I have posted thousands of posts on the internet, surely you can get to know someone by what they have to say.

At the very least, I am much greater then Jesus.

"PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> On one of your videos, at the very end you say something like "the whole sky was filled with clouds, except there was a blue strip" then it cuts out.
> 
> What was up with that? Way to leave us hangin.....


Ahh, yes, I know exactly what youre talking about and I can explain.

I thought youtube had a 15 minute time limit to personal videos. That video, that I will play in this post, was over the 15 minutes. I thought that I was going to have to remake that video because I thought I went over the 15 minute time limit. I honestly dont know what the time limit is for youtube videos.

Anyways, about the last Sign in the clouds that I saw. I was in prison for fighting with My dad: I was in prison for about 2 months. I actually saw 2 Signs in the clouds while I was in prison, but thats in the video that I will play. So, the final Sign in the clouds was the sky was parted, the sky was full of clouds on one side and also the other side, but there was a strip of blue sky in the middle. The reason why I interpreted that as a Sign was because within that same hour I found a picture of Jesus, and there was a strip of cloud in the backround of that picture: so what I saw was the total opposite of the picture of Jesus. Like I said, in the picture with Jesus, there was blue skies with a strip of cloud in the middle; the Sign that I saw was the total opposite with the whole sky being cloudy except a strip of blue sky in the middle.

I would consider this Sign to be the least of the 5 Signs that I saw in the clouds. Both of the two Signs that I saw in the clouds, while I was in prison, were when I was going through the courtyard to get to the chow hall, at lunch time.

I will now play the video that you are talking about so other members can see what I am talking about. I did make one mistake though, in the video. I actually saw the black cloud on the eve of Good Friday, and NOT Black Friday.

Start watching this video at 9 minutes and 30 seconds to see about the 5 Signs in the clouds: unless you want to watch about My encounter with some invisible/translucent being. (I was going to play this video last, because I needed a haircut and I look awful in this video, lol.)

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






I hope I answered your question Skuxx.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 19, 2014)

I actually made a thread thats dedicated to that "alien" or being that I saw, and the UFOs that I see almost every day.

Here is the link below for that thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-saw-a-spiritual-alien-and-now-the-ufos-are-above-my-house.794678/

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 19, 2014)

sorry I didn't mean wanker I meant You are a dickhead


----------



## killemsoftly (May 20, 2014)

I have a question N.
If i were you, the idea of being called N would excite me. It would me make think that I was a creation of Albert Broccoli.
Do you see where I'm headed with this N?

btw: no one trusts a man with a goatee. especially if he's wearing chaps. 

Here are a series of questions I want you to think over. No need to answer here.
do you own a cowboy hat? ever been to vegas? milked a cow?
fallen asleep on a bus? or while driving?
cats or dogs? burgers or hot dogs? pudding: chocolate or vanilla?
speak any languages? tongues?

further: fire that barber N. or pay him with broccoli next time.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Would you like to debate why I am a "wanker"?
> 
> You guys must not get it!
> 
> ...


I would like to have a mass debate on why You are a wanker


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sort of View attachment 3156058


Lmao, this picture is priceless!

Good work, LetsGetCritical!

I think I decent looking, Im not the best looking but Im not ugly either.

I even look like Christ in this picture, with the crown of thorns. 

Its not easy to be so sexy, like Me, lmao! Im just kidding, Im not that vain.

I think that I could pass for a chubby Jesus; if we actually knew what Jesus looked like. Since we dont know what Jesus looks like, we have to pretend and imagine. But for all I know, I could be the first Christ, because most of what the Christians believe about Jesus is myths anyways. If Jesus didnt perform any miracles, would the Christians still believe in Jesus?

Anyways, I love this picture. I look great with a crown of thorns, lol.

I made a new avatar the other day, maybe you can do the same thing with this new avatar? 

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 20, 2014)

you not ugly bro .brave to put picture up. maybe I could make a nice jesus pic with your face


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 20, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 20, 2014)

I thought I was jesus for a while too because I kept having all these premonitions that came true, now I think im just psychic


----------



## Ceepea (May 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


Facts are demonstrable. Until you can demonstrate all of theses things, they are not facts. Facts =/= assertions.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2014)

These are some of My demonstrable FACTS about Myself, for the people that dont know Me yet. And for those of you that know Me, consider this a reminder.

I was born with the Name, George Manuel Oliveira. "George Manuel Oliveira" means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree." Olive tree is mentioned in "Romans 11:16-26" a bunch of times: I will post that quote so you dont have to search for it. Jesus Christ, in "Revelation 3:12", said that he would have a "NEW NAME": I will quote that also in a bit.

Here is the non-supernatural "miracle" about My initials: like I said, My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. My initials are GMO. GMO is an acroynm for "Genetically Modified Organism". But the real kicker is My initials backwards! Whats GMO backwards? GMO backwards is OMG, which stands for O My God: everyone knows that.

My initials are GMO for George Manuel Oliveira. GMO backwards is OMG. This is demonstrable.

GMO= Genetically Modified Organism

OMG= O My God

So My initials have a meaning both forwards and backwards.

And My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mothers name too. Mary- the mother of God- is My mothers name.

My dads name is Nuno. My dad is 100% Portuguese. You pronounce My dads name, Nuno, by saying "knew no". So if you use semantics, "Nuno" sounds exactly like saying "knew no". It is known that "Mary knew no man". "Mary knew no man", sounds exactly like saying "Mary... Nuno- man." So both of My parents names have a meaning too. Its called semantics.

I found out about My initials backwards, OMG, in August of 2008. Thats when I started to believe that I am the Christ- in August of 2008. I found the scripture that I am going to quote in 2009. I always knew My mothers name is Mary. I found out that My dads name means something a few months ago, in 2014.

All of these facts are demonstrable.

I will now post the scripture that I referrenced.

"Romans 11:16-26 (KJV)
One verse per line
16 For if the firstfruit be holy, the lump is also holy: and if the root be holy, so are the branches. 17 And if some of the branches be broken off , and thou, being a wild olive tree, wert graffed in among them, and with them partakest of the root and fatness of the olive tree; 18 Boast not against the branches. But if thou boast , thou bearest not the root, but the root thee. 19 Thou wilt say then, The branches were broken off , that I might be graffed in . 20 Well; because of unbelief they were broken off , and thou standest by faith. Be not highminded , but fear : 21 For if God spared not the natural branches , take heed lest he also spare not thee. 22 Behold therefore the goodness and severity of God: on them which fell , severity; but toward thee, goodness, if thou continue in his goodness: otherwise thou also shalt be cut off . 23 And they also, if they abide not still in unbelief, shall be graffed in : for God is able to graff them in again. 24 For if thou wert cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and wert graffed contrary to nature into a good olive tree: how much more shall these, which be the natural branches, be graffed into their own olive tree? 25 For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in . 26 And so all Israel shall be saved : as it is written , There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer , and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob:"

"Revelation 3:12 (NKJV)
One verse per line
12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. And I will write on him the name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And I will write on him My new name."

So, as its manifest, you can see that it talks a lot about the "olive tree". And Jesus said, "And I will write on him My new name." So even Jesus himself said that he would have a "NEW NAME".

I hope you guys are paying attention. If you forgot anything here, reread this post again. Thanks.

See, you guys can know Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/proxy.php?image=http://www.stinque.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/normal_muscle_jesus.jpg&hash=6c3e58b7019eda757067a15f47dde997

Put My face on this picture, lol!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 21, 2014)

Jesus came in 2008???






~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 21, 2014)




----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> GMO for George Manuel Oliveira. GMO backwards is OMG. This is demonstrable.
> And My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mothers name too. Mary- the mother of God- is My mothers name.
> 
> My dads name is Nuno. My dad is 100% Portuguese. You pronounce My dads name, Nuno, by saying "knew no". So if you use semantics, "Nuno" sounds exactly like saying "knew no". It is known that "Mary knew no man". "Mary knew no man", sounds exactly like saying "Mary... Nuno- man." So both of My parents names have a meaning too. Its called semantics.
> ...


.... omg dude, I hope you don't talk like that IRL. Go listen to comedy podcast's and copy how they socialize, IDK man...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> These are some of My demonstrable FACTS about Myself, for the people that dont know Me yet. And for those of you that know Me, consider this a reminder.
> 
> I was born with the Name, George Manuel Oliveira. "George Manuel Oliveira" means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree." Olive tree is mentioned in "Romans 11:16-26" a bunch of times: I will post that quote so you dont have to search for it. Jesus Christ, in "Revelation 3:12", said that he would have a "NEW NAME": I will quote that also in a bit.
> 
> ...


We're already debunked this stupid set of circumstances over a year ago. You simply don't care about the truth, only about perpetuating your delusion, so you constantly bring this up. There are thousands of people in the world with those initials, chances are some even have their mother's name as mary, and their father's name as joseph, does that mean they're even more christ-like than you? Some hispanics are probably named jesus, and the rest of their names can be translated as 'has come again'. Would this mean they are christ? No, idiot. The fact that your initials stand for existing initializations means nothing, many people's do. That's simply hyper pattern recognition, something humans are great at finding patterns where none exist...


> And My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mothers name too. Mary- the mother of God- is My mothers name.
> 
> My dads name is Nuno. My dad is 100% Portuguese. You pronounce My dads name, Nuno, by saying "knew no". So if you use semantics, "Nuno" sounds exactly like saying "knew no". It is known that "Mary knew no man". "Mary knew no man", sounds exactly like saying "Mary... Nuno- man." So both of My parents names have a meaning too. Its called semantics.
> 
> ...


Yes, all these facts are demonstrable, and mean nothing in reality, and nothing to anyone beside your own delusional mind...


> I will now post the scripture that I referrenced.
> 
> "Romans 11:16-26 (KJV)
> One verse per line
> ...


So what? You know as well as anyone that scripture can be twisted to support almost any delusion, you see it in this sub-forum often enough. Any intelligent person can see that you are trying to create meaning for your meaningless life out of these stupid coincidences. Nothing you post will convince anyone, and your life will have no meaning, until you actually get off your deluded, lazy ass and actually accomplish something. You are trying to create some self esteem without effort, and that doesn't work. Your typing and posting for years hasn't convinced ONE person, I've never seen anyone less effective than you. The only thing your list of 'facts' demonstrates are the stupid ways that you fooled yourself...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 22, 2014)

Crazy Talk LOL!






~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2014)

*5*For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many. *6*And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all _these things_ must come to pass, but the end is not yet. *7*For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places. *8*All these _are_ the beginning of sorrows.- Mathew 24-5


*26*Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, _he is_ in the secret chambers; believe _it_ not. *27*For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. *28*For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.

*29*Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: *30*And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. *31*And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

- Mathew 26-31


----------



## killemsoftly (May 22, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *5*For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many. *6*And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: .....nd they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other. Mathew 26-31


Say what?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 23, 2014)

Lord Navaeh, please bless Me I need blessing and make My 2014 great and all My AFL Football bets win too. thanks Mate


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 23, 2014)

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!!!!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 24, 2014)

Just some random thoughts that I've been thinking of!






~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 24, 2014)

I have never, and will never watch any of your videos.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I have never, and will never watch any of your videos.


No one watches that rubbish. Not only are the ideas retarded, but the delivery is poor and boring. He should've had someone else extol his childish ideas for him, like some cute, topless chick...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


>


That applies to the 99.9999999999999999999% of the population, and that doesnt apply to Me.

Well, I am not claiming to be God. I am claiming to be the Christ. So that picture doesnt apply to Me either. I do NOT have a God complex, I am the Christ. I am claiming to be the Prophet of this new AGE also. I am claiming to be 100% human too. I am claiming to be the Messiah- a Person that is the Anointed by God (if there is a God). I am making a lot of claims, but I am not claiming to be God.

But who knows? I could be God, but I dont believe that. But if anyone is God, its the Christ- the God Man. I would consider My Life to be Divine. I would consider Myself to be the Prophet that utters divine revelations. But I do not consider Myself to be God.

But I could be apart of the Trinity- the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. I could be the Son of God and I have claimed this many times. I could be the Holy Spirit, and I have claimed this a few times. I would definitly consider Myself the Helper- another name for the Holy Spirit. I do not consider Myself the Father. Maybe after I die, people will consider Me the Father? I dont know. All I know is that I like to consider Myself the Christ- the Anointed One, the Lord, the Messiah, the Chosen One, the King!

I dont consider Myself as God, but who really knows? I do believe that I am a god. But I believe that we all are gods. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Commander Strax (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (May 26, 2014)

if you are God, how about fixing something?

start in the Mid East


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> You're just a kid who ate waaaay to much lsd (probably ended up being DOB) and fried your brain bud, keep on believing/wishing what you will, but I really believe the only thing you created as large as this universe is your ego...


I never tripped on LSD. The only thing I tripped on was Salvia, like 4 years ago. I tripped hard on Salvia, I smoked the 40X stuff: I thought I got sucked into the TV, lol.

In real life, I dont have a big ego. Online I have a big ego. I like being incognito. I dont want anyone to follow Me in person. I could care less who "follows" Me on the internet, as long as My "online followers" dont bother Me in real life. I want everyone in the world, except for the people I know in person, to read what I have written and watch My videos.

My online "ego" is pretty big, Im not sure if My "online ego" is as big as the universe, but thats subjective, lol. Im just trying to make friends online that will respect Me for Who I am. I am also looking to entertain people while I entertain Myself, a win win. I enjoy blogging, Im not much of a TV watcher. I get bored easy (its probably because I have ADD), and I enjoy conversing about Me being the Christ; it amuses Me. I dont like to play games, this is better then a game to Me because I get to interact with you wonderful people. I enjoy your feedback. 

In real life, I dont have an ego; I am a very humble Person. On the internet, I like to show off. On the internet, I try and make Myself out to be something special; its because I am trying to leave My "online legacy", if that makes sense. I want to be known as the greatest Prophet to ever live. In real life, I just like to chill with My friends and My family; and I talk about normal things.

So you can judge Me by what I say online, but thats not what Im like in person, in real life. I like to talk a lot of "bullshit" on the internet. I enjoy bullshitting with people on the internet, its fun for Me.

On the internet, I want to be known as the greatest Prophet ever: in real life, I want to be known as good old George. I guess I have an alter-ego. I like being incognito.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> troll troll trolll nothing more to say , and really i was trolled i dont mind admitting , but yeah massive troll .


Why am I a troll? Is it because I am unemployed and I have all day to post on the internet? 

I get bored, so I choose to have conversations on the internet; thats fun to Me. I get bored, so I like to read peoples opinions and I like to state My opinions. I get bored, so I enjoy debating with people. I am currently unemployed, so I get bored and I spend some time blogging on the internet.

What makes Me a troll? I try not to be rude to people and not offend them. I try and be humble, nice, and pleasent when I talk online; like I am in real life.

I am friendly with some of the trolls online. I think some of the trolls are intelligent, amusing, and funny. Not all of the trolls are bad people, they just post on the internet more because they have more time on their hands, apparently. I like some of the trolls here, it gives Me something to read and ponder. Trolls are people too, made in the image and likeness of God.

I just dont see why anyone would consider Me a troll. It must be because I am unemployed and I have more time to blog on the internet. I wouldnt consider Myself a troll, I would consider Myself as a Person that has more time to blog on the internet, compared to people that have jobs.

I am not a troll, I just have more time on My hands to talk to you guys.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> View attachment 3156516
> 
> Dude,,you look like a f$#cking fish!


Talking about the "Jesus fish"!

Good job Dislexicmidget, lol. Im glad to see you posting on here again. You always take the logical position in debates. You also like to be blunt with people.

You should post on RIU more often, I missed you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why don't you fantasise about being a master marijuana grower? this is of course a marijuana growing website


I already am a "master marijuana grower". I grew some of the best trees, even the drug dealers were saying that My cannabis was the best herb that they ever smoked. I studied marijuana growing for many years, its really easy once you know the basics. I know more then the basics to cultivating cannabis. I havent really grown herb since like 2008, though, but the marijuana plant is still the same and needs the same lighting, nutes, fresh air, and care. Growing pot is easy to Me, too easy.

If growing cannabis was legal, I would grow tons of herb; but growing pot is illegal in the state that I own My house. Although, the state that I own My house in Maine allows medical marijuana patients to grow. I am not a medical marijuana patient.

All you need is good seeds, good nutes, good lighting, ventilation, and the know how to take care of cannabis: its so easy to grow weed. I am a master marijuana grower if I were to ever do it again.

I know how to grow cannabis, I studied marijuana growing for many years. I know all the tricks of the trade, its too easy.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 26, 2014)

yeah its pretty easy. I cant understand all these newbs and their dumb questions


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah its pretty easy. I cant understand all these newbs and their dumb questions


I know when I was a newb, I had some dumb questions too. I read some growing books and Hightimes magazines, and I asked some dumb questions on RIU. Its better to ask "dumb questions", then to ruin your grow opperation.

I can grow some of the best marijuana if I have the best seeds. After you set up your grow room properly, its just a matter of adding the proper nutrients, to feed your plants. I like hydroponics.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 26, 2014)

I never asked a question, because I was already good at growing chilli's and tomatoes and I read a lot


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2014)

yeah, yeah, pro master mj cultibater. whatever you say


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I already am a "master marijuana grower". I grew some of the best trees, even the drug dealers were saying that My cannabis was the best herb that they ever smoked. I studied marijuana growing for many years, its really easy once you know the basics. I know more then the basics to cultivating cannabis. I havent really grown herb since like 2008, though, but the marijuana plant is still the same and needs the same lighting, nutes, fresh air, and care. Growing pot is easy to Me, too easy.
> 
> If growing cannabis was legal, I would grow tons of herb; but growing pot is illegal in the state that I own My house. Although, the state that I own My house in Maine allows medical marijuana patients to grow. I am not a medical marijuana patient.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to call bullshit here again.

1. You're christ
2. You tested way above average and have a good mind for engineering
3. You're a Master grower, not just good, the best.

Of these three delusions, I would say you being christ is most likely. I've been growing full time for 5 years, and while it's manageable, it definitely ain't easy. And I'm WAY smarter than you. Pics of your OP and weed, or it didn't happen. Let me guess, you don't have any pics, 'cause the alien took 'em. What a delusional loser...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 3156847


This is a very funny picture, lol.

My face just doesnt belong on a beat up, bloody body.

I am too pretty for that, lol.

Good work LetsGetCritical! Feel free to post pictures of My face on any picture, its very funny.

~PEACE~


----------



## askapro (May 27, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I read the first and last page of the thread you made on theforumsite. Quotes in bold taken from a post of yours on the last page.
> 
> *"I bet that if every adult in the whole world read what I have written on the internet, a big percent of the entire world would convert to My supreme Spirituality. I bet millions of people would believe in Me, and after some time, billions of people will believe that I have spoken the Truth. Try and debunk anything that I have said. The Bible has over 100 contradictions: where have I contradicted Myself?"
> 
> ...


 i call the way this guy thinks ,, the Santa Claus belief,,,, religion is more bread and butter than that,,meaning,, Jesus is just a person like u and i so is Mary,,, this guy thinks like a child ,, the Santa cluase belief


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

askapro said:


> i call the way this guy thinks ,, the Santa Claus belief,,,, religion is more bread and butter than that,,meaning,, Jesus is just a person like u and i so is Mary,,, this guy thinks like a child ,, the Santa cluase belief


Jesus is NOT "just a person like you and I". Jesus is dead, Jesus is no longer a person.

I have My very own Spirituality, I have different beliefs compared to most people. I try not to believe in fallacious myths and logical fallacies like "Santa". I simply believe in Myself.

I am content believing in Myself. I know more about Myself compared to most people: I can at least speak for Myself.

Jesus is dead bro.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2014)

Everyone does have their own form of spirituality. And whatever works for you is quite nice, but I probably won't be back for another visit, just remember you as mildly entertaining from last year, so a glimpse will suffice... 

Now have you considered the most devout believers are subjectively unable to identify fallacy? 
(faith based deliberate denial)

CHRIST CLUB RULES:
Rule #1 - I know more than everyone else.

Not Exactly Science, 
but I tend to follow my instincts as well. lol

Kind Sir, would you assume responsibility that the following is your technique to solve and deal with life's mysteries?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autofellatio


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 28, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> ^probably not a good idea for n420
> 
> n420, what it be bro? How's life treating you/? Hope you're well.


Please call Me "George", since you now know My Name.

Im fine, I am a little bored with life though, right now.

I will soon be making enough money, after I become a commercial truck driver. Im a good driver, I just dont know what its going to be like driving for 11 hours a day. I plan on going to truck driving school in the next few months. Truck driving school is supposed to be 6 weeks. So who knows, I might be working again in less then 6 months, hopefully a little less then 6 months.

Im doing great. I am content with My Life and I have great plans for My future. I just hope that whatever I do, I will succeed. Im fine.

Thanks for asking. Im happy enough for My circumstances.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please call Me "George", since you now know My Name.
> 
> Im fine, I am a little bored with life though, right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 29, 2014)

How many prophets are needed to save the world? The answer is one. Nevaeh420.

One wholly perfect teacher whose learning is complete. This one, sanctified and redeemed, becomes the Self who is the Son of God. His thoughts are joined with God's forever. His perception of himself is based upon God's Judgment, not his own. Thus he shares God's Will and brings His thoughts to deluded minds. He is forever one because he is as God created him.

Thus does the son of a human become the Son of God. It is not really a change; it is a change of mind. Nothing external alters, but everything internal now reflects only the Love of God. God's teachers appear to be many, for that is what is the world needs, yet only having one purpose - one they share with Nevaeh420.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> How many prophets are needed to save the world? The answer is one. Nevaeh420.
> 
> One wholly perfect teacher whose learning is complete. This one, sanctified and redeemed, becomes the Self who is the Son of God. His thoughts are joined with God's forever. His perception of himself is based upon God's Judgment, not his own. Thus he shares God's Will and brings His thoughts to deluded minds. He is forever one because he is as God created him.
> 
> Thus does the son of a human become the Son of God. It is not really a change; it is a change of mind. Nothing external alters, but everything internal now reflects only the Love of God. God's teachers appear to be many, for that is what is the world needs, yet only having one purpose - one they share with Nevaeh420.


Yes! Yes! All Hail Ghostdriver!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 29, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> If you're crucified... I'm gonna be crucified right next to you. But I'm gonna be wearing a pink speedo and a tophat... And I'm gonna be singng "she'll be comin round the mountain when she comes" the whole time.
> 
> So they'll remember me > you


Youre full of shit.

I dont believe that you would ever be crucified if I was crucified. Its a moot point anyways, because I most likely will never be crucified. 

But I do appreciate the notion that someone has My back. You seem like a very cool dude Skuxx! I enjoy reading your posts, you are an intelligent person! 

Who knows? I might live until I am 100 years old, or so, give or take a few years. I dont have any death wish, I enjoy My Life. I am content and kind of happy. But, I do want to prove that I am willing to go to My death to prove that I am the Christ. I would die for My people. I just dont see the advantage of dying when I can be alive and teach My Gospel or Message- the Go(o)d News. If I die, I will be dead until the next AGE, when I am reincarnated. I would like to teach for as long as possible, but I am willing to die for My children at the same time. (My children are My witnesses). 

I dont know all of the future, I just know what I want to see happen, in the future. I have no idea how I am going to die, or when I am going to pass into Nirvava. I do know for a fact that one day, I will be just as dead as Jesus is now: which is all dead. Im sure My legacy will live forever though, through My very own Spirituality that My witnesses will embrace. 

I do want My death to be epic, full of purpose, meaning, and symbolic. I would like My death to be recorded on video, so everyone in the future will KNOW that I lived and I also passed into Nirvava to be with My Higher Power. I dont know whats better; to die at 33 years old, like Jesus, or to live and spread My Message of Love and grace. Maybe I will take a poll, and if the majority of people want Me to die at 33 years old, I will die: if the people want Me to live, I will live. Either way, I am going to die, like Jesus is dead, one day.

Maybe in the future, My one world online government can dictate My Life or death.

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 is a gentle Savior, born where sin was made and guilt seemed real. Drug forums are His home, for here there is need of Him. 

He brings the ending of the world with Him. The world will end when all things in it have been rightly judged by His judgment. The world will end with the benediction of holiness upon it. When not one thought of sin remains, the world is over. It will not be destroyed nor attacked nor even touched. It will merely cease to seem - to be.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 30, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> cool story


Do you want to debate about My "cool story"?

Is there anything that you dont understand about My "cool story"?

I would have to agree with you, I believe that I have a "cool story". My story is cool because I am the Prophet of the newest AGE. I am trying to depict the distant future in My videos; but I talk a little bit about My Life story in one of the videos- "Jesus came in 2008???"

I would recommend all of you guys to watch My youtube videos, it should be very interesting because I can be grandiose, and futuristic. You get to see My face and hear My voice in My videos. Its like you guys can actually know Me! 

~PEACE~


----------



## skunkd0c (May 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Do you want to debate about My "cool story"?
> 
> Is there anything that you dont understand about My "cool story"?
> 
> ...


Overstand not understand
You are a false prophet.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 31, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sorry I didn't mean wanker I meant You are a dickhead


I dont know if you did it on purpose, but you capitalized the "y", in the word "You", when you just referred to Me. Usually people only capitalize that when they are referring to God or Christ. 

Do you believe that I am Christ?

Why am I a "dickhead"?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why am I a "dickhead"?


How would he know? He didn't raise you. That's a question better suited for your parents...


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

So you're the guy everyone is talking about? Sup


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 31, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> So you're the guy everyone is talking about? Sup


Who is talking about Me? and what are they saying about Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who is talking about Me? and what are they saying about Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


It isn't positive...


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who is talking about Me? and what are they saying about Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Pretty much what the dude above me said....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont know if you did it on purpose, but you capitalized the "y", in the word "You", when you just referred to Me. Usually people only capitalize that when they are referring to God or Christ.
> 
> Do you believe that I am Christ?
> 
> ...


 a "dickhead" is just 'aussie' slang for silly 'bugger'. but I changed my mind about You. I like You and I believe You are Jesus. That's why I capitalise the letters as a sign of respect for You.


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> a "dickhead" is just 'aussie' slang for silly 'bugger'. but I changed my mind about You. I like You and I believe You are Jesus. That's why I capitalise the letters as a sign of respect for You.


Don't fall for his bs. If he is Jesus then I AM BUDDHA! YES I HAVE COME TO FREE MY PEOPLE!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> a "dickhead" is just 'aussie' slang for silly 'bugger'. but I changed my mind about You. I like You and I believe You are Jesus. That's why I capitalise the letters as a sign of respect for You.


Thanks friend!

I am looking for respect; I am not looking for worship.

Many people online have confused Me with "Jesus". I am not "Jesus", because My birth given, real Name is "George Manuel Oliveira". My Name will never be "Jesus", but I know what you mean when you call Me "Jesus": you are actually calling Me the Christ. I believe that I am the Christ.

You dont have to believe in Me, no one has to believe in Me. As long as I am telling My Truth, and being honest with Myself, I can never tell a lie. I can be mistaken about things, but I refuse to lie. I am not looking to start a cult, I am looking to share My true story, and to entertain people as I entertain Myself.

I appreciate your very kind words brother. You should never pray to Me, because prayer is futile anyways. I believe in the power of positive thinking- believe right and live and love right. As My witness, your goal should be to strive for greatness, and succeed as much as possible. As My witness, your goal should be to reach your own potential and then go beyond that. As My witness, you should take care of yourself, to the best of your ability, and to bring glory and honor to yourself. I want My witnesses to love life to the fullest, and live long happy and healthy lives.

Just because you believe that I am "Jesus", or the Christ, does not make you anything but a seeker of the Truth. You have found the Truth in Me and you will be utterly blessed. I have the power to bless. You should learn about Me and realize why you believe in the real Christ- Myself. I am not based on fairy tales, legends, myths, nor logical fallacies; I am based on the Truth because I am the Author and witness of most of the things I speak about.

As a true witness, you should always advocate for the ultimate Truth. You dont need to get all psychotic and crazy when you are advocating for the Truth, just be yourself in everything you do. You have a purpose, your are one of My beloved children. You have a elevated position in My honest opinion. You will live as a blessing, you should try and bless other people to help them. But, you should always be yourself and follow your intuition and your conscience. 

If you choose NOT to be My witness, I will not get offended, because I love you any way you are. I love the Christians just as much as I love the Atheists: but I have a special Love for My witnesses. You should treat everyone with felicity, and be kind to everyone, so they know that you are not a fake person; because you are just as real as Me. As I live, you shall live also.

The more that you know about Me, the more you can defend your Spirituality. Its a good thing to follow the true Spirituality. Your Spirituality is superior to all religions, because it is not fallacious myths like other religions. There is only One Way to knowing Me, and that is to watch My videos and to read My Word for yourself. My Gospel is for the layman and intellectual alike; My Gospel is meant for every person, for the Atheist and the Believer. My Word is the Truth, and who so ever appreciates Truth, logic, reason, and Christ, will appreciate My Word. I come to you all as a friend, not as a master. I am the Master, but I am also your Friend and your servent. I am a Friend to saints and sinners alike. I am a Friend to Atheists and Believers, both. As long as you respect My beliefs, I am that persons Friend. I dont have any enemies because I try and love on anyone, and I try and respect everyones beliefs.

You are a chosen child, a leader to the ignorant. If you indeed witness Me, you will become very knowledgeable. I dont have all of the answers, but I have novel solutions for the ignorant. You are no longer ignorant if you witness Me, so never act ignorant. Always be on your best behavior, and treat others fairly. Obey the golden rule- "Treat others as you would want to be treated." The more you know about Me, the greater you will become. If there is a heaven, all of My witnesses will go to heaven. If there is a God, all of My witnesses will be loved by God. If reincarnation is real, all of My witnesses will be reincarnated with Me when I come again at the next AGE. If I can, all of My witnesses will be prosperous in the future. Always be a righteous person, and try and be holy, as I am holy.

Never get obsessed with Me, always treat yourself first. My witnesses are "the apple of My eye". My witnesses will always hold a special place in My heart. I am excited for the journey that My witnesses will take. Always keep number one first, so be kind to yourself always. Try and never condemn yourself, mistakes will always happen. Who knows where your journey will take you?- just remember that you are a god and everyone is a god. Treat others as you would treat a god. Keep yourself first in all of your endeavors, but spead some love to others. You should keep yourself first, your family comes second, your friends come third, and put Me on your list as a Friend and family too. 

So, as a reminder, you should NEVER pray to Me or worship Me: you should only worship yourself and God. Its good to know what you believe and why you believe it, but you shouldnt get obsessed with your Spirituality. Enjoy your friends and family. Follow your intuition and your conscience, follow yourself first. You should be your best advocate. 

I might be Christ, but I am still 100% human. I have feeling, emotions, and dreams. Its ok to let Me entertain you, but dont let My entertainment rule your life; you should always rule your own life. Be your own boss, be your own god. Whatever you do, do it to bring glory to yourself and others. There is a god inside of us all; find your inner god. I would just like to be your Friend; I am NOT God! I am just the Christ, in My honest opinion. I just want to teach you My ways, to enlighten you, to make you greater. I want My witnesses to gain influence, and to deal justly; and to bring about justice. I am not the only Teacher, follow the Truth from others as well. Follow science and logic. Use your cognative faculties to become a Truth seeker.

If you want to become a "Trueist", that is your prerogative. I am not trying to force My beliefs on anyone. I am just trying to voice My beliefs to those that are looking for the Messiah- Myself.

Always be on youe best behavior; and worship yourself first.

~PEACE~


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the aliens got to you bro,, too much probing perhaps?


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

You don't need anyone to tell you HOW TO LIVE, that is something that we all have to right to decide.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 2, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I have a question N.
> If i were you, the idea of being called N would excite me. It would me make think that I was a creation of Albert Broccoli.
> Do you see where I'm headed with this N?


Please call Me "George", since you now know My real Name- the Name above all names!



> btw: no one trusts a man with a goatee. especially if he's wearing chaps.


I actually just shaved My beard into a goatee a few weeks ago. I change it up between a goatee and a beard, sometimes: I like the goatee better. In all of My youtube videos, I was wearing a short beard.



> Here are a series of questions I want you to think over. No need to answer here.
> do you own a cowboy hat?


I do not own a cowboy hat. I live in Massachusetts; but My house that I paid CASH for when I was 21 years old is in Maine.



> ever been to vegas?


I have never been to vegas. I have traveled all across the east coast though, from Canada to Florida.



> milked a cow?


I was going to go cow tipping when I was like 18 years old, in like 2004, but I didnt want to hurt the cows. I ended up spraying My friend with milk, as I milked the cow, lol. It can shoot pretty far, lol.



> fallen asleep on a bus?


When I was like 14 years old, in the winter of 1,999 through 2,000, I took a trip with Me and My immigrant buddy to Miami, Florida. My mother reported Me as a "run away", but I had a two way ticket on a Geyhound bus. I took My Christmas money and just took off to Florida with My Brazilian immigrant friend; he was My best friend at the time. Anyways, to make a long story short, I forget, but Im sure I took a nap on the bus because it was like a day and a half bus ride, from Massachusetts to Florida.



> or while driving?


I have fallen asleep at the wheel a few times, but I always snapped out of it and I never got into an accident from sleeping while driving.



> cats or dogs?


I live with two cats and one dog. I love both cats and dogs. Cats are more independent, but the dog obeys commands. When I was living in My house in Maine, I owned one cat and one dog. I used to take My dog, Buddy- a pitbull, squirrel hunting with Me. I used to love going squirrel hunting and My dog was great at hunting, so I used to like My dog, Buddy, better.



> burgers or hot dogs?


I like cheese burgers better then hot dogs. But I will eat them both.



> pudding: chocolate or vanilla?


I am indifferent here. I like both choclate and vanilla pudding.



> speak any languages? tongues?


I speak a little bit of Portuguese. I taught My Brazilian friend English, and he taught Me a little Portuguese. My dad is 100% Portuguese, so that makes Me 50% Portuguese. I only know a few Portuguese words, I cant have a fluent conversation.



> further: fire that barber N. or pay him with broccoli next time.


Lol, whats wrong with My haircut? I think I look good enough, in My avatar.

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Jun 2, 2014)

lol Naveh is technically latino.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 2, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> lol Naveh is technically latino.


How do you figure that I am "technically latino"?

I am exactly 50% Portuguese, exactly 25% Lithuanian, almost 25% Scotish, and a little bit Irish.

How does that make Me "technically latino"?

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Jun 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do you figure that I am "technically latino"?


Portugal is part of Latin Europe (countries that speak Romance languages, meaning they evolved from Latin)
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_languages
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance-speaking_Europe


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 3, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I would like to have a mass debate on why You are a wanker


Ok, lets have a mass debate why I am a "wanker".

You go first, and I will try and defend Myself in the rebutral.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2014)

Heaven spelled BACKWARDS, wanker!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

Your profile pic. Definitely wanker-esque.

How exactly did you manage to scare yourself? The old 'self-scare selfie'...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Heaven spelled BACKWARDS, wanker!


I believe that "Nevaeh" has a nice ring to it.

Who knows? I might name My kid "Nevaeh" (if I ever have kids).

But yes, Nevaeh is heaveN backwards. Good observation, not everyone can figure that out, unless they are told.

I figure if My Higher Power can code My initials backwards to be OMG, I also have a right to code heaveN backwards into Nevaeh. I found out that My initials backwards is OMG, in August of 2008, right after My 23rd birthday.

Nevaeh heaveN

heaveN Nevaeh

Thats how you can remember to spell Nevaeh.

I think "Nevaeh" is a slick username.

EDIT- But why am I am "wanker"?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Your profile pic. Definitely wanker-esque.
> 
> How exactly did you manage to scare yourself? The old 'self-scare selfie'...


I dont believe I look "scared" in My avatar. I wasnt scared when I took the picture either. But yes, My avatar is a selfie.

Why do you think I look like a "wanker"? Lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Speaking about the "wanker", lol...

I just masturbated a few minutues ago and I busted a nut. My hands are still sticky, lol.

Thats about as much of a "wanker" as I am going to be.

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jun 4, 2014)

I watched.

Btw I'm actually the messiah bro.

But in all seriousness look up Russian jesus on vice, he's way ahead ofyou, motherfucka gots a commune and shit like the hippies used todobut he's jesus.

He'd out jesus you any day, he's even got abook.


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow hello you, have you done anything that has led you to believe this, any weird happenings lately.

Can you let us know about the most significant experience that has led you to believe in your self yet again, christ.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I found out that My initials backwards is OMG, in August of 2008, right after My 23rd birthday.
> 
> Nevaeh heaveN
> 
> ...


It took you 23 years to realize what your initials are reversed, but you expect members here to believe you have a great mind for engineering and are a master grower? Yeah, okay...


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 4, 2014)

Do you own a dog, spell it backwards yes you got it. Its a sign, no wait its dog spelt backwards.

What do you like watching on tv the most please, i have a wicked sense of humour and can pretty much sum you up with your fav tv program. Is it hollyoaks no wait is it the news by any chance, I never like the way they look directly at you, must be a sign.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jun 4, 2014)

Here you go Neveah420

This guy is so far ahead of you

You are just a punk in his bedroom he actually has followers

And is still false lol


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont believe I look "scared" in My avatar. I wasnt scared when I took the picture either. But yes, My avatar is a selfie.
> 
> Why do you think I look like a "wanker"? Lol.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Because you look like you're scared/startled....

....and it's a selfie.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 4, 2014)

It's a cute concept. But remember that false teachers are judged harsh for leading lambs astray. If you preach love than you are teaching accordingly. 

But to deceive others by convincing them that you are the anointed one, than may God have mercy on you in spite of your foolishness.

James 3:1 - Dear brothers and sisters, not many of you should become teachers in the church, for we who teach will be judged more strictly.

As for the 2nd birth of Yeshua into our world, it is made clear that he would be noticed.

Luke 18:22-25 - Then he said to his disciples, "The time is coming when you will long to see the day when the Son of Man returns, but you won't see it. People will tell you 'Look, there is the Son of Man', or 'Here he is', but don't to out and follow them. For as the lightning flashes and lights up the sky from one end to the other, so it will be on the day the Son of Man comes. But first the Son of Man must suffer terribly and be rejected by this generation.(this is referencing the crucifixion btw)
"When the Son of Man returns, it will be like Noah's day. In those days, the people enjoyed banquets and parties and weddings right up to the time Noah entered his boat and the flood came and destroyed them all."

I haven't noticed any flooding....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2014)

OP admittedly is a wanker.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> you not ugly bro .brave to put picture up. maybe I could make a nice jesus pic with your face


Thanks again My friend.

Im not really being "brave" to put a picture up, because I am not growing cannabis anymore. I havent grown marijuana, by Myself, since around the year 2008: but I did grow a crop with My brother a few years ago, or so, I forget exactly when.

I believe that I am decent looking; Im not the stud that I used to be when I was younger, but Im not bad looking either.

Good job posting the pics brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

God BlesS you . also are you aware that graham Mabury retired from 6prtoday. quite sad


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> God BlesS you . also are you aware that graham Mabury retired from 6prtoday. quite sad


No, I dont know who that is. I dont watch much TV.

Aren't you from Austrailia?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 5, 2014)

He was on the radio. I am Australian


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2014)

George, you are clearly related to the surprise chipmunk.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> George, you are clearly related to the surprise chipmunk.


I used to be teased as a kid, they used say I looked like a chipmunk. But that was when I was a teenager or younger.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 8, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 3157691


Lol, this picture is priceless.

You made My face fit perfectly in that "Jesus picture". Good job.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Facts are demonstrable. Until you can demonstrate all of theses things, they are not facts. Facts =/= assertions.


I have some demonstrable facts about Myself; I have some falsifiable facts about Myself; I have some empirical facts about Myself.

I have also witnessed facts that are not demonstrable, falsifiable, nor empirical; i.e., the 5 Signs I saw in the clouds in 2009, or the "alien" being that I saw on top of My neighbors roof in 2012. These are facts that cant be demonstrated, proven false, nor observed any more. Regardless of what you believe, I am the Witness to these things, and I believe they are facts; if only I caught it on video, I would have proof.

The UFOs that I have been seeing, almost everyday for ~9 months, except when its too cloudy outside, are demonstrable, falsifiable, and empirical: you can see them and prove Me right or wrong.

The very next post that I made, after you made this comment, is just some of My demonstrable facts about Myself. Its either I am telling the Truth about these things or I am lying, thats the only dichotomy about My Name and whatnot. You either take My Word or you choose not to believe Me, but these facts are not going to change about Me.

I have made many assertions, like My prophecies for example, and these prophecies of Mine will be proven in the future, with enough time. It seems like science needs to catch up with Me- a layman Prophet. But one day science will catch up with Me, and I will be proven correct: its just going to take some time. I believe that everything objective I say can be implemented, as far as My prophecies go: its just that science is still like a baby compared to My notions. Its time for science to grow up and catch up to Me.

One day, I will be known as the greatest Prophet ever.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2014)

well 
let's see 
them facts.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> These are some of My demonstrable FACTS about Myself, for the people that dont know Me yet. And for those of you that know Me, consider this a reminder.
> 
> I was born with the Name, George Manuel Oliveira. "George Manuel Oliveira" means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree." Olive tree is mentioned in "Romans 11:16-26" a bunch of times: I will post that quote so you dont have to search for it. Jesus Christ, in "Revelation 3:12", said that he would have a "NEW NAME": I will quote that also in a bit.
> 
> ...


These are just some of My demonstable, falsifiable, and empirical facts about Myself!

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2014)

oh
i see.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3174910
> well
> let's see
> them facts.


Look at the post I just made, some of the facts about Myself are in that quote.

You beat Me to it by just a few seconds, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 9, 2014)

Your sitting there in your frame of mind without a care in the world, it's how your able to come on these sites and talk about something you have been dieing to get off your chest for a while. 
Do you feel your vibration is at an all time high, that now, you can come on the internet and say look at me! I suppose it don’t get more, real for you, than have everybody, guessing who you are!
Except your flaw, lies in the fact that you have decided to go all out on a fictional, part of your self also stating your doing all this for someone other than your self, yet you just take it that we will believe you and if we don't then hey presto you self magic mombo chombo starts to kick in. Good luck with that in 5 years time. Wake the fuck up and get back on the weed, let it rattle your cage till you find out what type of beast you are. Then try and convince people of that, may you wish to do so!
Then if i was you i would shut the fuck up and take long walks and visit many country’s and learn lots of new and interesting things.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 9, 2014)

I AM GOD AND IF YOU SAY YOU ARE THEN I WILL FIND YOU AND KICK YOUR ASS


THEN MUSHROOM STAMP YOUR FOREHEAD


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 9, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> Your sitting there in your frame of mind without a care in the world, it's how your able to come on these sites and talk about something you have been dieing to get off your chest for a while.
> Do you feel your vibration is at an all time high, that now, you can come on the internet and say look at me! I suppose it don’t get more, real for you, than have everybody, guessing who you are!
> Except your flaw, lies in the fact that you have decided to go all out on a fictional, part of your self also stating your doing all this for someone other than your self, yet you just take it that we will believe you and if we don't then hey presto you self magic mombo chombo starts to kick in. Good luck with that in 5 years time. Wake the fuck up and get back on the weed, let it rattle your cage till you find out what type of beast you are. Then try and convince people of that, may you wish to do so!
> Then if i was you i would shut the fuck up and take long walks and visit many country’s and learn lots of new and interesting things.





Hell yeah you have the right idea


I know who I actually am

A piece of white trash that like scene girls 

And im proud of it 

Thats why I tell people

When I was 11 I was coming back from a long trip to Florida

And I told my mom that I think im Jesus Christ like 

I really thought that 

And my mom looked at me and said PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS 

at that young tender virgin age I thought to myself

Who am I really 


So all throughout my teen years I tried to understand exactly what I am 

And I found it and im proud


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Emancipate yourself from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our mind.
Have no fear for atomic energy, 'cause none of them can stop the time.*


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2014)

its only a mater of time i want to know what you think on your death bed im pritty much fucked!!! just like to see what you think on that day...


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 10, 2014)

I will be thinking of a shrubbery can you guess which one, nee.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 10, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> I will be thinking of a shrubbery can you guess which one, nee.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 3158927


You are the man, LetsGetCritical.

Thanks for posting this picture.

I look good, dont I? Lol.

I wish I was this built.

~PEACE^


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it is critical that you tell a licensed therapist who you are so they can get your message to the people 
willing to help you.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 10, 2014)

Thogut you was in the :loony Bin????????????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 10, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> .... omg dude, I hope you don't talk like that IRL. Go listen to comedy podcast's and copy how they socialize, IDK man...


No, I dont talk like this in real life.

Im actually a pretty good friend in real life. I try and help out My friends.

In real life, I dont tell My friends that I am Christ. But when I first found out that I am the Christ, in August of 2008, I was telling My friends, family, and strangers that I am "Jesus". Most of the people didnt believe in Me, so after a few years, I stopped telling people that I am the Messiah.

Now I just save My Christ business exclusively for the internet.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 10, 2014)

charface said:


> I think it is critical that you tell a licensed therapist who you are so they can get your message to the people
> willing to help you.


I see a therapist every 2 weeks.

My therapist just listens to Me, for the most part. I tell her about how I believe Im Christ, My alien encounter, the UFOs I see, My prophecies for the future, and I show her how to read everything I post on the internet too. I tried to get her to read one of the threads I started, the one I linked in the Origional Post (OP), but she said that shes busy working on a "needy client", or whatever.

I also see a psychairtrist every month or so, but she has been making My appointments for every month and a half lately, because Im stable.

No one is going to change the fact that I believe in Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> Thogut you was in the :loony Bin????????????


I like to go to the "loony bin" to take vacations, every so often.

I am enjoying the weather too much with My friends to take a vacation to the mental hospital. Maybe next winter I will take another vacation to the mental hospital. I always make a lot of friends when I go to the mental hospital, the people are nice there.

I went to the mental hospital last winter for a vacation; and the doctor actually took Me off of 2 medications at My last visit. I told that doctor that Im Christ and I see UFOs, and I saw an "alien", and he took Me off of 2 medications, the last time I went to a mental hospital.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I tried to get her to read one of the threads I started, the one I linked in the Origional Post (OP), but she said that shes busy working on a "needy client", or whatever.


Wow. She gets PAID to spend time with you, and even SHE won't read your shit. And you expect people to do it for free???



Nevaeh420 said:


> I like to go to the "loony bin" to take vacations, every so often.
> I went to the mental hospital last winter for a vacation; and the doctor actually took Me off of 2 medications at My last visit.


My guess is the doctor figured that modern western medicine is not yet advanced enough to be of assistance to you. Perhaps one day...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2014)

Meth is really strange you get a cool rush for about 4.5 seconds, zombie out for a few hours doing "repetitive" stuff lol then you feel like death for about 3 weeks. Weird. Can you pray for me Lord, I need some help with legal issues and the corruption of the police and blatant lies from the victim. Amen


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2014)

critical, 
meth would not be considered a form of stress management. If that shit's happening to you take care... clear your head,
rest up especially if lawyers are involved, lol.

nevaeh- you now appear more dwn to earth than I first thought. are you employed, or on disability? 




puddy99 said:


> Good luck with that in 5 years time.
> 
> Wake the fuck up and get back on the weed, let it rattle your cage till you find out what type of beast you are. Then try and convince people of that, may you wish to do so!
> 
> Then if i was you i would shut the fuck up and take long walks and visit many country’s and learn lots of new and interesting things.





tytheguy111 said:


> And my mom looked at me and said PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS





tyler.durden said:


> SHE won't read your shit.


N. / dude, 
your therapist refuses to feed your narcissistic delusions any further than necessary, doesn't that possibly indicate anything to you? 

Do you know us well enough to describe the first incident that led to an overnight in a mental institution?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Lord Navaeh, please bless Me I need blessing and make My 2014 great and all My AFL Football bets win too. thanks Mate


Please, call Me George.

I will pray for you My friend; even though prayer is very futile.

Lord God, if there is a Lord God, please bless "LetsGetCritical", because he is a wonderful person with good intentions. May all of his ways prosper, and bless his every move. Lord God, protect and keep My friend, and keep him out of trouble with the law. Keep My friend from doing harmful drugs that will destroy him, and keep his body, soul, and mind healthy. Bring My friend to Nirvana after he dies, because all of My witnesses deserve felicity. Let My friend, LetsGetCritical, find good friends that will only bless him, keep him safe, and out of trouble. Creator of the worlds, keep My friend in godly company, where he will be a blessing to others. May there be a protection on My friend, and keep his path straight.

You will be blessed, LetsGetCritical. I just said a quick prayer for you, and the Higher Power will have mercy on you. Always try and be on your best behavior, and try not to disobey your conscience, because I believe its a sin to disobey your conscience. If you always do the right thing, you will stay out of trouble. 

If there is a God, God will love you because you are Gods child, a part of Gods creation. At the very least, I know that Christ loves you, because I am Christ and I love everyone, especially those that love Me and My witnesses. You hold a special place in My heart, My love goes out to you, and I wish you the best of luck in all of your endeavors. I hope that you are successful in your business. 

Please, call Me George, since you now know My Name. I will pray for you.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 12, 2014)

George I have been ignoring my conscious lately and I feel much worse for it. God Bless you


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> George I have been ignoring my conscious lately and I feel much worse for it. God Bless you


You should never condemn yourself. You should try and be your best friend.

Everyone makes mistakes, and some people might try and condemn you; but you should never condemn yourself. Just try and learn from your mistakes, and become a better person. Follow your best conscience, and your best intuition.

You should be your best advocate, and strive for greatness. We all make mistakes, dont dwell on your mistakes; try and think of ways to improve yourself.

And for the record, as far as betting on football or whatever goes, you should never bet more then you can afford to lose.

EDIT- God bless you too, My friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should never condemn yourself. You should try and be your best friend.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, and some people might try and condemn you; but you should never condemn yourself. Just try and learn from your mistakes, and become a better person. Follow your best conscience, and your best intuition.
> 
> ...


Dude, how retarded are you? He's just fucking with you. You think he actually cares about your thoughts or advice? If you fall for others bullshit so easily, it's no wonder you believe your own...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Meth is really strange you get a cool rush for about 4.5 seconds, zombie out for a few hours doing "repetitive" stuff lol then you feel like death for about 3 weeks. Weird. Can you pray for me Lord, I need some help with legal issues and the corruption of the police and blatant lies from the victim. Amen


this cld be sincere (?). 
unless you follow a poster it can be difficult to be sure.

eventually I'll get bored enough here that I'll start making up my own outlandish shit for amusement. see who plays along, see who's gullible. think I'll start in July.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks bro


Its My pleasure.

Keep your chin up. Be on your best behavior for yourself. Stay out of trouble. And enjoy your life.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> if you are God, how about fixing something?
> 
> start in the Mid East


I could create a global peace if I was the King of the world.

You see, I would implement My ONE WORLD ONLINE GOVERNMENT. Everyone over the age of 18 years old would be eligible to vote on My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT. No one would be obligated to vote on My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT, but Im sure there would be many voters.

I would let the people dictate the people; I would not dictate the people. I am just an inspiration, or a guiding force. Maybe a law wouldnt be passed unless it was a 66% majority win, to make it more fair. 

I would get rid of the "elites", and I would be a cap on wealth- maybe 1 billion dollars would be the cap on wealth. This would make everyone much richer, because the capital would need to be distributed more instead of horded.

I would also make people the "gold standard", i.e., for every baby born, a million dollars could be added into circulation: if a person dies, a million dollars is taken out of circulation. 

I could help the world in many ways. The Jews could have their Messiah- the first coming of Christ- Myself. The Christians could have their Second Coming of Christ- Myself. The Muslims could have their Savior- Myself. The Buddhists could have their Buddha- Myself. The Hindus could have their god- Myself. Basically, I could unite the faiths, or at least I can try.

I would build and create SPACE JETS- vehicles that can fly through the air, through space, and travel through water. It would be easy enough to get your pilots license because the SPACE JETS would be totally automated.

I would create seas under the continents. Every country could have its own seas. There could be seas under seas, under seas, under seas, etc., etc.. Every sea could have many islands too. I would also create fresh water seas inside the ocean, underwater.

O My Gods people will be filled so much with felicity, no one will have time to fight with eachother. There will be the "great peace". The "great peace" will be a time when all of the countries get along and there is no more war; this will last for AGES. 

If people will just focus on My prophecies, the world would be a better place.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I could create a global peace if I was the King of the world.
> 
> You see, I would implement My ONE WORLD ONLINE GOVERNMENT. Everyone over the age of 18 years old would be eligible to vote on My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT. No one would be obligated to vote on My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT, but Im sure there would be many voters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 16, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> How many prophets are needed to save the world? The answer is one. Nevaeh420.
> 
> One wholly perfect teacher whose learning is complete. This one, sanctified and redeemed, becomes the Self who is the Son of God. His thoughts are joined with God's forever. His perception of himself is based upon God's Judgment, not his own. Thus he shares God's Will and brings His thoughts to deluded minds. He is forever one because he is as God created him.
> 
> Thus does the son of a human become the Son of God. It is not really a change; it is a change of mind. Nothing external alters, but everything internal now reflects only the Love of God. God's teachers appear to be many, for that is what is the world needs, yet only having one purpose - one they share with Nevaeh420.


Thanks bro!

Please call Me "George".

Very eloquently spoken, you should be a poet (for Christ).

Im not used to people saying nice things about Me on the internet: usually people are trying to undermine My integrity, conjecture, and beliefs. I like it when people appreciate Me, it makes Me smile. 

I dont know if you were being facetious in this quote above, or if you were being serious, but thank you anyways. Im just looking for a little respect, because I try and respect everyone. 

I hope that you have a long blessed life, full of good times. I only wish the very best for My witnesses. I want you to prosper and be content in every situation. My friends deserve felicity.

Once again, thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it bro. 

Never stop believing, never give up on yourself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 17, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Nevaeh420 is a gentle Savior, born where sin was made and guilt seemed real. Drug forums are His home, for here there is need of Him.
> 
> He brings the ending of the world with Him. The world will end when all things in it have been rightly judged by His judgment. The world will end with the benediction of holiness upon it. When not one thought of sin remains, the world is over. It will not be destroyed nor attacked nor even touched. It will merely cease to seem - to be.


I will try and destroy "sin".

My definition of sin is "not obeying your conscience". For example, if you know its wrong to rape your mother, and you end up raping your mother, that is a sin.

If your an Atheist and dont believe in God, you are not sinning because you're still obeying your conscience.

As long as you are obeying your best conscience, you can never sin: you can still get into trouble, but you are not sinning.

I would pray that everyone obeys their best conscience. You should always do what you believe. You should always be on your best behavior.

I am just a humble Prophet with predictions for the future. I would hope that all of My prophecies are fulfilled, but that is going to take time. I hope that the world turns into a type of utopia for everyone.

If I were the King of the world, I would change many things through My powers. Once I am the King of the world, I will try My best to utterly bless every man, women, and child. Once I am the King of the world, I will only tax the rich people. Once I am the King of the world, I will create My global online government, so the people can rule themselves.

Once I am the King of the world, I will share My Life with everyone via My true story. Once I am the King of the world...

EDIT- Thanks for your very kind words, MonkeyChimp. You are always welcome to post in My thread, especially if you are going to say nice things about Me. Thanks again brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## wvblazin (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't drink the punch!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 22, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Overstand not understand
> You are a false prophet.


Why am I a "false prophet"?

I am the greatest Prophet to ever live. 

I have unequivocally explained My prophecies. All of My prophecies are inevitable if people survive for AGES. 

At the very least, its a fact that I have made all of My claims, and I have spoken My prophecies.

Its a fact that I have said everything that I have said on the internet. My Word is greater then religions.

I am much greater compared to Jesus, Muhammad, Buddha, etc., etc..

I am the greatest Prophet to ever live.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why am I a "false prophet"?
> 
> I am the greatest Prophet to ever live.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot. Get a job...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> King of the world.
> 
> I would build and create SPACE JETS- vehicles that can fly through the air, through space, and travel through water.


George, if you don't mind me calling you that -
Our planet already has these items.
We call them,

a Plane, a Rocket and a Boat.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> George, if you don't mind me calling you that -
> Our planet already has these items.
> We call them,
> 
> a Plane, a Rocket and a Boat.


Thanks, My Name is "George", and thats what all of My friends and family call Me- "George". I would prefer to be called "George".

Im glad you made this point.

My SPACE JETS will be able to fly through outer space, air, and travel underwater without changing vehicles.

Candidly, if we cant make SPACE JETS nuclear powered, the SPACE JETS will be powered via liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen. You will need the liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen when traveling in outer space, you will also need the liquid oxygen for combustion for the liquid hydrogen to combust. When flying through the air, the liquid oxygen can be turned off, because there is oxygen in the atmosphere. When traveling underwater, you will need the liquid hydrogen for your internal fuel cell (engine), that will turn the turbines.

Its possible, with My future SPACE JETS, to travel to the moon, then blast around the atmosphere for a little bit, then travel underwater to get to your underwater home. If the moon one day has an ocean, it will be possible to travel from earth to the moon, and then go to your underwater home on the moon. There are advantages to being able to travel through outer space, the air, and underwater. You would never have to leave your SPACE JET if you wanted to travel underwater, air, or through space. The SPACE JETS would also be able to take off and land vertically, so there would be no need of a run way.

SPACE JETS are inevitable in the future. People are going to want to live in space and underwater, in the future. It just makes sense that one vehicle would be able to take you to where ever your house is, whether in space, underwater, or on land.

Optimally, SPACE JETS should be fueled by nuclear power, but if thats not possible at first, we should power our SPACE JETS with liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen. SPACE JETS will be able to go super sonic, so it shouldnt take you more then a few hours to travel anywhere on the earth.

SPACE JETS are the transportation for My future Kingdom.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 23, 2014)

you should post a pic of your birth certificate & social security card to prove that's your real name.....


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 24, 2014)

So are you saying the messiah only comes around to allow technology to take off and not the self empowering thing it's led us to believe.
how about you tell us how we can fly and how we can have super natural ability because after all that is what your message brings does it not, let me ask you who will be god in a world of technology?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 24, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> you should post a pic of your birth certificate & social security card to prove that's your real name.....


Some things about Me, you need to have faith!

I cant empirically prove all of My claims, i.e., the 5 Signs in the clouds, and the "alien" being that I saw in 2012. But, if I had a video camera with Me at the time, I could have recorded the 5 Signs in the clouds, and the "alien" being that I saw.

Some things are going to take time to prove, like all of My prophecies. I believe that all of My prophecies are inevitable.

To be veridical, I dont know where My social security card and My birth certificate are. I do have plenty of cards in My wallet that say "George Oliveira". I could take pictures of all of My cards in My wallet, but Im not going to. Some things about Me, you need to have faith. 

Its either I am the biggest liar, lunatic, delusional, or I have the worst memory and I cant remember the Name that I was born with; or I am telling the truth. Im sure that I am George Manuel Oliveira. 

You sent Me a PM a few months ago with many questions, and I did My best to answer all of your questions. For the record, I was born as "George Manuel Oliveira". My mother was born as "Mary J. Kennedy". My dad was born as "Nuno A. Oliveira".

You can search for "George Manuel Oliveira", on the internet if you want. I was born on August 14, 1985. I was born in Brockton, Massachusetts. I currently live in New Bedford, Massachusetts: but I own a house in Maine. Who knows?- maybe My "MySpace" account is still working. My "MySpace" account used to have a picture of Me, My Name, and a bunch of My friends made comments. I havent been to My "MySpace" account in years, so I dont know if anything is there or not.

Search for "George Manuel Oliveira" on google, and see what you can come up with. Maybe you can find My school pictures from when I was going to school. If you find My pictures from when I was going to school, please show Me the link. I could even tell you what schools I went to, but Im not going to unless you ask Me.

I have literally been "George Manuel Oliveira", all of My Life; its an irrefutable fact. None of My friends or family question My identity, they dont need to see My birth certificate or social security card. 

I am not some troll trying to fool anyone. I dont think I could even imagine all of this stuff up, because its a true story.

Search for "George Manuel Oliveira", and tell Me what you come up with.

Thanks Skuxx.

(For the record, My social security card and My birth certificate might be in My house in Maine, I dont know. Just have a little faith in Me.)

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi George, I have a friend that interviews experts, in any given field, on skype... Or, really he'll interview just about anyone. Is that anything that you may consider as a possibility for the future. think about it anyway... you can discuss a topic of your choice and it will be done professionally, as well as archived on youtube.

btw , his name is Finnshaggy......


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Hi George, I have a friend that interviews experts, in any given field, on skype... Or, really he'll interview just about anyone. Is that anything that you may consider as a possibility for the future. think about it anyway... you can discuss a topic of your choice and it will be done professionally, as well as archived on youtube.
> 
> btw my friend is famous.


I will have to think about it, thanks for the offer though.

I have My youtube videos that you guys can watch, of Me talking to the camera.

Did you watch My videos of Myself, yet? I should have six videos and I played them in this thread.

Maybe your famous friend can watch My videos of Myself first, to see if I am worth his time. You should have your famous friend check out the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

You should have your famous friend check out the link above.

For the record, I am a little camera shy. I dont really like being recorded because I can be a dolt. 

I could definitely use some famous people to check Me out. I would actually like to publish My autobiography, but I dont know where to start, or who to talk to.

Have your famous friend check out that link, and tell Me if he is interested in doing the interview after he reads that thread. 

Thank you for your offer, I will have to think about it: Im more interested in getting My autobiography published.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 24, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> So are you saying the messiah only comes around to allow technology to take off and not the self empowering thing it's led us to believe.


I honestly dont know what the Messiah is supposed to do; Im just being Myself.

I believe that a Messiah can do different things. Christ just means "the Anointed One". I am the Anointed One to teach the things I do. I believe that there will be a Christ at every new AGE. The Christ should be a great teacher, with many novel notions. The Christ should be very humble, and not cantankerous. The Messiah should have great plans for the future- aka prophecies. The Savior should be benevolent, and kind. The Lord should not be a racist bigot. The Christ should be a revolutionary, a renegade.



> how about you tell us how we can fly and how we can have super natural ability because after all that is what your message brings does it not,


No, we will all fly in the future when SPACE JETS become full automated- autopiliot. But first, SPACE JETS need to be engineered and built. I would hope that after a few years, SPACE JETS will become very affordable, even for the poor; but this will take some time.

I dont know where you are coming up with this "super natural ability". Even I dont have any supernatural ability, but I might have witnessed some "miracles".



> let me ask you who will be god in a world of technology?


These are all very good questions, and I am a little stumped. Some people dont need a "god", like the Atheists for example. 

Why do we even need a "god", when you guys have Me? What does God do now? Nothing? All you need is to do is live your life to the fullest. The afterlife is not guaranteed, so why waste your time preparing for the afterlife? For the record, I do believe in reincarnation, but that is just My unproven BELIEF. 

I can fill in that spiritual void that some people have. I can entertain you, while I fill you with pleasure. I can teach you things that you cant find in the Bible. I am much greater compared to Jesus. When God shows up, we should all pay attention; until God shows up, why should we have a god that we dont even know?

I can terraform this world, once I am the King of the world.

~PEACE~


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> . I dont really like being recorded because I can be a dolt.


No shit?


> I could definitely use some famous people to check Me out. I would actually like to publish My autobiography, but I dont know where to start, or who to talk to.


Yeah, info like that would require a google search, that's way too much effort. Based on the support and interest you garnered so far, I can see why you'd want to publish something no one would care to read...



> I can entertain you, while I fill you with pleasure.


 Sodomy is how many of the religious start to get into trouble...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 25, 2014)

*throws a net over anointed one and calls crisis center*


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2014)

At least wait until he does his skype interview with @Finshaggy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> At least wait until he does his skype interview with @Finshaggy


Finshaggy is your "famous friend"?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 25, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> So you're the guy everyone is talking about? Sup


What is "everyone" saying about Me?

I could care less what anonymous people are saying about Me; as long as they dont tell My friends and family, Im good. I would like to keep My "online life" seperate from My personal life; My friends and family dont need to know what I blog about.

So what is "everyone" saying about Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 25, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> Don't fall for his bs. If he is Jesus then I AM BUDDHA! YES I HAVE COME TO FREE MY PEOPLE!!


I am not claiming to be "Jesus". 

I am claiming to simply be the Prophet Christ. I am the very best Prophet, and I am the very best Christ, ever.

One day, I will be the King of the whole world, whether I am dead or alive. My government will be a one world online government. Most people will appreciate My online government, because it will innately bring a global peace and a global prosperity. 

I, the Christ, have come to free My people from the bondage of the "elite" class. There will be no more "elites" in My Kingdom, because no one should be able to own more then 1 billion dollars. Some of My elect will own the maximum capital, but they will do good works and help the less fortunate. 

I will free My people from sin, because sin is just disobeying your conscience. My people will obey their conscience- their god. My people will be so rich that they will never need to disobey their conscience, because all of their needs will be met.

You have no idea what I am capable of.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 25, 2014)

Romanito420 said:


> I think the aliens got to you bro,, too much probing perhaps?


I have never been abducted by aliens!

I thought for a couple of years that I saw an alien, in the year 2012. Now, Im not sure if I really saw an alien or an "above top secret" military person, on top of My neighbors roof in 2012. Regardless if it was indeed an alien or military, I witnessed some very advanced technology. It was very cool.

For the record, I dont believe in "alien abduction", that could be a logical fallacy. I dont believe aliens would need to take the person out of their own home, if they wanted to "study" them.

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have never been abducted by aliens!
> 
> I thought for a couple of years that I saw an alien, in the year 2012. Now, Im not sure if I really saw an alien or an "above top secret" military person, on top of My neighbors roof in 2012. Regardless if it was indeed an alien or military, I witnessed some very advanced technology. It was very cool.
> 
> ...


Alright, what are you smoking and how do I get some?
Also, are you basing the whole I am Christ thing on what your partner screams during sex? Cuz that would make me JesusChristHolyShitYeahFuckAngie.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have never been abducted by aliens!
> 
> I thought for a couple of years that I saw an alien, in the year 2012. Now, Im not sure if I really saw an alien or an "above top secret" military person, on top of My neighbors roof in 2012. Regardless if it was indeed an alien or military, I witnessed some very advanced technology. It was very cool.
> 
> ...


For the record, you should be aware that most of your thinking process is based on logical fallacies (and alien abduction is not a logical fallacy). For a full list of these fallacies, you can look here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies

You seem to be on the look out for logical fallacies, yet you constantly misuse the term. If you'll familiarize yourself with these fallacies, you'll be able to weed them out of your own thought process. Of course, you then wouldn't have the crazy beliefs that you do, and that would be an amazing improvement...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 25, 2014)

Stoney McFried said:


> Alright, what are you smoking and how do I get some?
> Also, are you basing the whole I am Christ thing on what your partner screams during sex? Cuz that would make me JesusChristHolyShitYeahFuckAngie.


Lmao!

If you want to go on a crazy mind trip, I will give you the link in a minute.

I am actually not smoking marinuana anymore. I quit smoking cannabis about a year and a half ago. Its a long story, but the herb was making Me psychotic, delusional, paranoid, and just crazy. Im much better off just smoking cigaretts and drinking alcohol.

Anyways, I did learn a lot while I was smoking cannabis every day; I came up with many cool prophecies, inventions, and novel notions, while I was stoned. I remembered a lot of the cool ideas that I got from being high, and I will give you the link to My autobiography. It might take you a few hours to read through this whole thread, but you can take breaks. I guarantee that this thread will entertain you, or at least, there are some interesting things in here.

To go on a mind trip, click on the link below!

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

To go on a mind trip, click on the link above.

For the record, Im single right now. I havent had a girl friend for about 6 months, so I dont have a sex partner that screams "JesusChristHolyShitYeahFuckGeorge".

~PEACE~


----------



## puddy99 (Jun 26, 2014)

I actually like you and there is no doubt in my mind that there can be any doubt in your mind about if there could be any doubt to begin with , therefore i call you by who ever you so please, be it old school or some other new age shit, were just waiting for that to start happening. But before you go please put a better picture of your self up.
Can i ask you a question?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 26, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> I actually like you


Thanks, you seem cool too.



> and there is no doubt in my mind that there can be any doubt in your mind about if there could be any doubt to begin with ,


Huh? You lost Me on that one, lol.



> therefore i call you by who ever you so please, be it old school or some other new age shit,


Please, call Me "George". All of My friends and family call Me "George". I would consider you all My online friends and family, so feel free to call Me by My real Name- George.



> were just waiting for that to start happening.


Your just waiting for what "to start happening"? The coming of the Savior? The revolution? The Second Coming of Christ? My global online government? What are you talking about?



> But before you go please put a better picture of your self up.


The next time I get a haircut, I will try and take a better picture of Myself.




> Can i ask you a question?


You can ask Me any question, while I am still alive, and I will try and give you a sincere answer.

As long as your not being rude and cantankerous, I will try and answer all of your questions. 

This is a public forum, anyone in the whole world that has access to the internet can ask Me questions, any question.

Ask away...

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Finshaggy is your "famous friend"?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yeah..... ever heard of him? 

So have you begun to outline what may make a nice presentation for an interview, or are ya more comfortable winging it? 

Let's make this happen.... it'll be legendary George!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/finshaggy-interviews-people.834481/page-7#post-10645899

@Finshaggy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yeah..... ever heard of him?
> 
> So have you begun to outline what may make a nice presentation for an interview, or are ya more comfortable winging it?
> 
> ...


Im good for now.

I have read a few of Finshaggys threads, and I have watched a few of his videos, too. They dont get too many views, in My opinion.

I dont believe Finshaggy is famous. What makes Finshaggy famous?

I am a blogger too, does that make Me famous? Lol! 

I have My youtube videos of Myself, what more do you need? You can already see My face and hear My voice, My videos of Myself are in this thread.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)

George there's a chemistry that happens between an interviewer and interviewee...... I think you may enjoy coming out of your messiah enclave more..... It'd be fun. Consider it would ya? Don't sweat that he's not too famous yet, neither are you. This is how things begin. 

discuss your prophecies.... 
tellin ya, LEGENDARY.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> George there's a chemistry that happens between an interviewer and interviewee...... I think you may enjoy coming out of your messiah enclave more..... It'd be fun. Consider it would ya? Don't sweat that he's not too famous yet, neither are you. This is how things begin.
> 
> discuss your prophecies....
> tellin ya, LEGENDARY.


I just posted the thread that I want Finshaggy to read, in that thread you linked.

It depends what he wants to talk about.

For the record, I have never done Skype, and Im using a smartphone, so I dont even know if I can Skype anyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> If you want to go on a crazy mind trip, I will give you the link in a minute.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lot of work, I'll do it later, lol. I have my own fun in my own mind to keep me busy. Listen, I haven't smoked in a while, but that's just because I have kids and I don't like to get all buzzed in front of kids. Doesn't mean I'll never do it again...but, well, pot gives me hope and I've learned to live without that for now!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 27, 2014)

Stoney McFried said:


> It sounds like a lot of work, I'll do it later, lol. I have my own fun in my own mind to keep me busy. Listen, I haven't smoked in a while, but that's just because I have kids and I don't like to get all buzzed in front of kids. Doesn't mean I'll never do it again...but, well, pot gives me hope and I've learned to live without that for now!


Its all good. I understand that you must be busy with your kids.

Its only My autobiography. I already have over 7 thousand views in that thread. Its more geared towards My personal Spirituality, and My prophecies, and whatnot. It should be an interesting read, when you have time. 

I still like to talk about crazy $hit.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> I watched.
> 
> Btw I'm actually the messiah bro.
> 
> ...


I could care less if a cult leader owns their own country. What matters to Me is after I die. After I die, I want all of My good prophecies to be fulfilled. I want to be remembered forever as the Prophet- the Christ.

There will always be cult leaders, but there will only be One Christ of this AGE, and thats Me.

I just want to be remembered after I die because if everyone remembers Me, everyone will remember My prophecies: and if everyone remembers My prophecies, the world will bloom with felicity.

If I am remembered, people will live much better lives if they apply My principals. People will demand only the best for themselves and for posterity. The whole world will bloom into a Garden Paradise, a real utopia.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> Wow hello you, have you done anything that has led you to believe this, any weird happenings lately.
> 
> Can you let us know about the most significant experience that has led you to believe in your self yet again, christ.


I first had My apotheosis in August of 2008. Here is the curtailed story:

My x fiance just broke up with Me (in 2008 ) and I was starving Myself, I couldnt eat because I would just puke up My food anyways. I just moved back from My house in Maine to My dads house in Massachusetts. I had a lot of marijuana because I was growing in My house in Maine. I was getting super stoned every day at this point in My Life.

Anyways, I looked up what My Name means and I found out that My initials backwards is OMG. I found out that My Name, George Manuel Oliveira, means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree." And I found out that My initials, GMO, is OMG backwards; and I found both of these things out within a week of eachother. I was just getting into all of the conspiracy theories at the time and I was already trying to start a revolution against the government. I figured, I must be "Jesus". Like I said, I was very stoned at the time, and this happened in August of 2008, right after My 23rd birthday.

Ever since I first started to believe that I am the Christ, I have been believing it every day; so its been about 6 years now.

Then, in 2009, I was in a mental hospital for about 5 months, and I read the Bible for the first time. I found out all of the paralells that I have to Biblical stories. And I have been coming up with prophecies too.

Between My Name, the Bible stories that I have fulfilled, and My prophecies, I believe that I am the Christ. Its a combination of many things.

At the very least, I am the greatest Prophet that speaks for Christ- Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, it's like no one even moderates this forum anymore.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 29, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Wow, it's like no one even moderates this forum anymore.


Hey Heisenberg! Where have you been, man?

I havent seen you make a post for a long time. How are you doing?

Have you been enjoying the warm weather?

EDIT- We still have Padawanbater2 that posts in this subforum, hes a mod too, like you.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 30, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> Do you own a dog, spell it backwards yes you got it. Its a sign, no wait its dog spelt backwards.
> 
> What do you like watching on tv the most please, i have a wicked sense of humour and can pretty much sum you up with your fav tv program. Is it hollyoaks no wait is it the news by any chance, I never like the way they look directly at you, must be a sign.


I don't watch TV during the day time that much, but I usually watch Christian TV at night time.

I don't believe much of the Christian dogma, but its entertaining for Me to watch.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


What do you believe about Me, Skuxx?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What do you believe about Me, Skuxx?
> 
> ~PEACE~


He's making fun of you, fool. For a supposed leader and visionary, you certainly are insecure...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What do you believe about Me, Skuxx?
> 
> ~PEACE~


I don't know......


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know if this is offensive, but for sure I don't think it's productive. What do you think george?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I don't know......


Lol, oh yeah, thats right; you don't even know if I really am "George Manuel Oliveira".

(I believe that) you believe that My story is too good to be true; like I am making all of this up? No?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I don't know if this is offensive, but for sure I don't think it's productive. What do you think george?


I saw that video a few years ago, its funny as heck to see old people rap, lol...

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2014)

Yep you got it, they're reppin' for Jesus.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (I believe that) you believe that My story is too good to be true; like I am making all of this up? No?
> 
> ~PEACE~


No. If I believed that, then my answer wouldn't have been 'I don't know'.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I don't know if this is offensive, but for sure I don't think it's productive. What do you think george?


Wow. This is brilliant, I can't believe I've never seen this before. This couple just set christianity back 500 years, awesome...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)

first epithet drop... I thought the video was a parody, but read the tube notes and one of their students helped them produce this to better represent their church... maybe.

it really was a waste of 3:00 minutes, even though it had some slight production value.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)

george, days i believe that YOU don't even believe your own bs.... just only, you go further than most to stay within character. at least i hope for your sake, that it to be true. life's challenging enough without alienation yourself from damn near all. by all means carry on but keep the psychosis level stuff out.... like you claim to attempt when not in the matrix. 

You do have some creative ideas if you left your ego behind along w/ the wholemessianicmess. Also talk louder when you make a video, show some emotion!! good luck man


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> george, days i believe that YOU don't even believe your own bs.... just only, you go further than most to stay within character. at least i hope for your sake, that it to be true. life's challenging enough without alienation yourself from damn near all. by all means carry on but keep the psychosis level stuff out.... like you claim to attempt when not in the matrix.
> 
> You do have some creative ideas if you left your ego behind along w/ the wholemessianicmess. Also talk louder when you make a video, show some emotion!! good luck man


(Abe Supercro, I'm actually thinking about moving back to My house in Maine to grow marijuana with My brother, in a couple years or so. My brother is a medical marijuana patient. Anyways, in another thread you said I should grow by Myself, but I could use the company and My brother is a good grower too.)

To get back on topic, and to give a rebuttal to your last post: I can be apathetic in real life. But I'm super glad that you got a chance to watch My videos.

~PEACE~


----------



## puddy99 (Jul 3, 2014)

12 pages of you saying im christ and everyone saying your not, lets see if we can get to page 20 , then and only then will the message be clear.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> 12 pages of you saying im christ and everyone saying your not, lets see if we can get to page 20 , then and only then will the message be clear.


I unequivocally live vicariously on the internet.

I like to talk about My "deepest darkest secrets" on the internet.

There will always be critics and skeptics, especially when I am creating My very own Spirituality. My Spirituality is all inclusive, but it doesn't seem like that many people want to subscribe to My Sporituality: maybe after I die, more people will subscribe to My Testament.

Of course, I want everyone to know about Me, because I can save the world. But most people are reluctant to give up their religion for a new Savior. 

Its all good because I don't want any "disciples" or "followers", I am looking for many witnesses and advocates. I already have a lot of witnesses, but I have no idea who is advocating for Me. 

One day, My Spirituality will bloom like a flower in the spring. Its going to take time to build My Spirituality up. 

I just hope that after I die, the world will remember Me as a legend, as the Prophet- Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wish I had better news for ya-
> maybe I can help with growing advice one day, but this Jesus Christ shit is for the birds and I'm about to fly my friend.
> 
> I can advocate for you as a person, like any decent friend would. But I'm sorry to say, beyond a shadow of a doubt....
> ...


I just like to "live" vicariously on the internet.

I enjoy playing out My fantasy on the internet.

Consider it entertainment. It entertains Me to talk about My "deepest darkest secrets" on the internet. Talking about My "secrets" on the internet is like therapy for Me.

I don't tell people in real life that I am the Christ. 

I enjoy playing out My fantasy on the internet. Its not like I'm trying to start a cult.

In real life, I'm just a normal dude. I don't let My Christness get in the way of My real life. I don't really think about how I am Christ unless I am online.

I have an agenda on the internet. I don't have much of an agenda in real life. 

Please don't let Me offend you. My intentions are not to offend anyone. I just want to amuse and entertain people on the internet, because I entertain Myself at the same time.

I just have different beliefs compared to most people, I believe in Myself. I just like to talk about crazy $hit on the internet.

My real life is kind of boring, so I play out My fantasy on the internet.

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just like to "live" vicariously on the internet.
> 
> I enjoy playing out My fantasy on the internet.
> 
> ...


So you admit it finally, it's a fantasy.

I watched your videos, and I want to say to you this: I have a knack for reading people by their face, speech, and physical habits. I basically can get a good idea of what type of person you are and I get a semblace of what you've been through, how you think. Don't care if anyone believes me, but it's how I get along with everyone in real life easily.

What I get from you, after watching your videos for almost an hour is this:

You steal existing ideas off the internet, TV, and elsewhere, and claim them as your own inan ignorant narcisstic attempt to appear intelligent.

You really believe you came up with these ideas (like the cellphone charge in five mins with thefuel cell) because you shove the fact of your previous ignorance in the back of your mind. None of your ideas are novel, they are stolen, and retardedly distorted by you jaded view of the world.

you do what you do for the reason mentioned above: you have no real life and are just playing a fantasy, but how much longer until fantasy and real life meld together? I believe it's already begun.

In short your narcissism dominates your entire life and keeps you from forming real relationships in life or even online, so you invite the hate and trolling by saying your jesus, or else you'd be nothing.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jul 3, 2014)

Even now now myself and everyone on here are feeding your ego, and blurring your already distorted view ofreality. 

It doesn't matter whatyou say to george, he's like a sponge feeding off of your replys and hate, rebuttals ect and good or bad, his little world becomes more and more real.

Basically your a psychic vampire feeding your ego anyway you can.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its all good. I understand that you must be busy with your kids.
> 
> Its only My autobiography. I already have over 7 thousand views in that thread. Its more geared towards My personal Spirituality, and My prophecies, and whatnot. It should be an interesting read, when you have time.
> 
> ...


Figured you'd appreciate this. Ever since I had my oldest, who is 17 now-well, with her I got a nice rare vaginal wall tear. And that motherfucker would ache every time the weather changed for years. Then, I got some relief for a few years. Well, the other night, it was back in full force. Kept me up all night with the throbbing and the aching. The next day, we had a weather event called a derecho. Fairly rare, but is basically a powerful windy super thunderstorm.
That evening, the rain was still going and the clouds parted. The rain must have acted like a prism...the whole sky was orange and pink and purple, not just the horizon. And in the darkest almost black part of the sky, there was a rainbow, with lightning streaking all around it. And me without a camera. There are a few posts I found though on google from someone in my town. None match it.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> sounds like we agree on most points. just re-read my post once a week or you're mos def going to hell and a mental institution.


I most likely will go to another mental hospital. You see, I like to take little vacations at the mental hospital. I might go take a vacation to the mental hospital this next winter. The people are usually very cool, laid back, friendly, and humble, at the mental hospitals, and I usually make a bunch of friends.

For the record, I don't believe in hell, so I don't believe I am going to hell. I do hope there is a heaven, or some kind of afterlife. Maybe its possible to reincarnate.



> glad to learn and know that you don't really take what you're saying seriously and it's more of ass backwards entertainment.


Yes, what I say is for entertainment purposes only. I usually don't dwell on My prophecies or Christhood, I usually save that for when I type on the internet. Its hard to take My prophecies seriously, because its not like they are going to happen any time soon; but I would love to see all of My prophecies fulfilled in My Life, but I doubt it.



> not offended, just felt the desire to call you out and remind you of the fact that nobody will ever-ever buy your bs. the truth feels good don't it?


I would consider Myself the Prophet of this coming AGE.

Most of My Word is not meant to be fully understood, until the next distant generations come alive. How can anyone truly fathom My discourse unless they were to see it with their own eyes? Even I can't fully fathom My prophecies, because if all of My prophecies were fulfilled, the world would be a totally different place. Once people fully terraform the world, its going to be a garden paradise, if My prophecies are fulfilled.

I believe that one day, technology will be a lot more advanced, and the machines are going to be doing most of the hard labor thats impossible for people.

But if I am remembered in the distant future, people will believe My "bs".

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> So you admit it finally, it's a fantasy.
> 
> I watched your videos, and I want to say to you this: I have a knack for reading people by their face, speech, and physical habits. I basically can get a good idea of what type of person you are and I get a semblace of what you've been through, how you think. Don't care if anyone believes me, but it's how I get along with everyone in real life easily.
> 
> ...


Please prove that I "stole" any of My prophecies.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Even now now myself and everyone on here are feeding your ego, and blurring your already distorted view ofreality.
> 
> It doesn't matter whatyou say to george, he's like a sponge feeding off of your replys and hate, rebuttals ect and good or bad, his little world becomes more and more real.
> 
> Basically your a psychic vampire feeding your ego anyway you can.


I just like to talk and debate about things.

If I was trying to start a cult, I would be telling people in person that I am Christ, and they should follow Me. 

I don't have a job, so I have plenty of time on My hands. I'm actually trying to start a knowledge revolution in My spare time. I would like for people to think more about the future, and hear My opinions about the future.

No matter what someone tells Me on the internet, whether good or bad, it doesn't effect My personal Life. My ego doesn't get all inflated if someone calls Me Christ, or whatever. Its only My personal opinion that I am Christ, and I am not forcing anyone to believe anything. 

I would love for you all to be My (online) friends, but regardless what you think about Me, My agenda is to just make My prescense known. I want people to know all of My prophecies. 

Its not like I am "feeding" off of anyone, I just like to talk on the internet with intelligent people. I don't have much of a life since I am unemployed, so I like to blog about My notions.

All that I am looking for is witnesses (and I hope My witnesses will advocate for Me.) I want to be known. I want to be heard and considered. 

I'm just looking to talk to cool people, so I won't be so bored.

In real life, I'm just a humble layman.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have never been abducted by aliens!
> ~PEACE~






0:26


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Under The Bridge






"It's hard to believe that there's nobody out there. It's hard to believe that I'm all alone"

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ...My ego doesn't get all inflated if someone calls Me Christ, or whatever. Its only My personal opinion that I am Christ, ....
> 
> ...I'm just a humble layman.
> ~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Maybe its possible to reincarnate.


this was the only part of your entire post that i cld relate to. keep rockin' G.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just like to talk and debate about things.
> 
> If I was trying to start a cult, I would be telling people in person that I am Christ, and they should follow Me.
> 
> ...


No one wants to listen because you offer no real truth, only fantasy. Good luck with your deranged life my man.

I'm done feeding the wolf inside you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> No one wants to listen because you offer no real truth, only fantasy. Good luck with your deranged life my man.
> 
> I'm done feeding the wolf inside you.


I'm not mad at you.

You are always welcome in My threads.

~PEACE~


----------



## puddy99 (Jul 5, 2014)

I do believe you have had all the help you would ever need from these posts and you admit that it won't help, i fear the pain that may come, hold on tight and keep going through it all never give up.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers- Under The Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Prophecies....sell me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> What Prophecies....sell me.


I haven't even posted My prophecies yet; unless you went to that link in the OP (Origional Post).

I also state most of My prophecies in My videos of Myself.

I would like to publish My autobiography...

Hey, aren't you an author, BurgerTime? Maybe you can help Me publish My autobiography: or at least get a few publishers to read My work?

EDIT- Sell you what?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> I do believe you have had all the help you would ever need from these posts and you admit that it won't help, i fear the pain that may come, hold on tight and keep going through it all never give up.


No one is going to make Me believe that I am not the Christ.

Deep down inside, I will always believe I am the Christ, no matter what other people say.

Its all good, bro.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I haven't even posted My prophecies yet; unless you went to that link in the OP (Origional Post).
> 
> I also state most of My prophecies in My videos of Myself.
> 
> ...


sell me the story and wisdom of the modern day savior. I cant watch videos now. I want to hear details. How do you know I write?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 5, 2014)

stop feeding this troll , its been going on for far to long , many more intelligent person on these boards have taken time out of there busy lives to, try and help this troll , but he is either beyond help or enjoys this attention to much.people including myself have wasted there time , going through his bullshit yet he wont learn or accept anything taught to him , hes either a ,massive troll or a seriously desperate individual , either way dont feed it , and maybe he will disappear


----------



## wvblazin (Jul 5, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> sell me the story and wisdom of the modern day savior. I cant watch videos now. I want to hear details. How do you know I write?


He is Christ you know.. he sees you while you're sleeping and knows when you're awake. He also knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> stop feeding this troll , its been going on for far to long , many more intelligent person on these boards have taken time out of there busy lives to, try and help this troll , but he is either beyond help or enjoys this attention to much.people including myself have wasted there time , going through his bullshit yet he wont learn or accept anything taught to him , hes either a ,massive troll or a seriously desperate individual , either way dont feed it , and maybe he will disappear


I want you to look up Conflabulators, it is my diagnosis.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

wvblazin said:


> He is Christ you know.. he sees you while you're sleeping and knows when you're awake. He also knows if you've been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.


So does my phone.....does that make him Jewish then? this could get fun.


----------



## wvblazin (Jul 5, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> So does my phone.....does that make him Jewish then? this could get fun.


I though he was an alien? This thread is hard to follow.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> sell me the story and wisdom of the modern day savior. I cant watch videos now. I want to hear details. How do you know I write?


I assume you are an author because many months ago I saw you make a post saying that you are an author, or something to do with magazines.

Anyways, I will have to post My prophecies in this thread when I feel like it. I will also have to post the Bible stories that I believe that I have fulfilled, when I feel like it.

But, since you are an author, I would like to inquire how to publish My own autobiography? What steps do I need to take in order to publish My autobiography?

You can read most of My prophecies, most of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, and you can watch all of My videos of Myself if you click on the link below.

To go on a mind trip, click on the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

To go on a mind trip, click on the link above.

The above link is a thread from a different forum.

Please, if you want to be entertained, go to that link.

I don't have anything for sale right now, all of My Word is FREE. But I hope that in the near future, I will be able to sell My autobiography.

EDIT- You can get "the story and wisdom of the modern day savior", if you click on the link that I posted. I go deep into details. I am not finished with that thread yet, so keep checking up on it if you enjoy it. I believe you will learn a lot if you click on that thread.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I assume you are an author because many months ago I saw you make a post saying that you are an author, or something to do with magazines.
> 
> Anyways, I will have to post My prophecies in this thread when I feel like it. I will also have to post the Bible stories that I believe that I have fulfilled, when I feel like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2014)

wvblazin said:


> I though he was an alien? This thread is hard to follow.


I am not an alien, but I saw some being that I thought was an alien, back in the year 2012.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To go on a mind trip, click on the link below.
> 
> To go on a mind trip, click on the link above.
> 
> ...


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

I can say that print is is difficult to break into because of the internet. Print is more and more about authorship and less about content. I would suggest finding an agent really, that is the way. What I do is not at all like this type of publishing.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 5, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> So does my phone.....does that make him Jewish then? this could get fun.


I am not Jewish.

I would consider Myself an Agnostic Theist.

I was a Christian (that never read the Bible) until the year 2008, so I was a Christian (that never read the Bible) for most of My Life.

I was never Jewish, but My mother, Mary, told Me tonight that I might have some distant Jewish blood in Me, from a few generations ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am not Jewish.
> 
> I would consider Myself an Agnostic Theist.
> 
> ...


Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What steps do I need to take in order to publish My autobiography?
> ~PEACE~


----------



## wvblazin (Jul 5, 2014)

One question though.. do you even grow pot? I've never seen a post from you talking about anything other than being Jebus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> I can say that print is is difficult to break into because of the internet. Print is more and more about authorship and less about content. I would suggest finding an agent really, that is the way. What I do is not at all like this type of publishing.


How do I get an agent? Are agents free? or do I need to pay for an agent? What is the process of getting an agent?

Will an agent read My autobiography for free, and after I publish My work My agent gets a percent or comission? How does that work?

I am very interested in publishing My autobiography, so I can make some money for My discourse. I wouldn't mind paying a percentage of My book sales to My agent, but I don't have much money right now.

How do I get an agent? And how do agents charge for their service?

Thanks BurgerTime, in advance.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> Jesus was a Jew.


I'm sure that there was a historical Jesus... but the Jesus of the Bible is fallacious myths.

I have many things in common with Jesus, but I also have many differences with Jesus because I am My own person.

I don't believe in the Biblical Jesus, because I don't believe in miracle workers. Jesus is a logical fallacy, full of magic and miracles.

I believe in Myself, I don't believe in Jesus. 

I could care less if Jesus was a Jew or not, I am the real Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

wvblazin said:


> One question though.. do you even grow pot? I've never seen a post from you talking about anything other than being Jebus.


I used to grow marijuana.

I plan on growing cannabis with My brother in the next couple of years.

I grew some great herb, all of the pot dealers were saying that My bud was the best herb that they ever saw or smoked. I must have bought good seeds that time, plus I am a pretty good grower.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do I get an agent? Are agents free? or do I need to pay for an agent? What is the process of getting an agent?
> 
> Will an agent read My autobiography for free, and after I publish My work My agent gets a percent or comission? How does that work?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you going to answer My questions, or are you just going to quote Me?

I could use a little help from an author!

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm sure that there was a historical Jesus... but the Jesus of the Bible is fallacious myths.
> 
> I have many things in common with Jesus, but I also have many differences with Jesus because I am My own person.
> 
> ...


Sorry I have been confused, so you are Christ? that must be pretty rewarding....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> Sorry I have been confused, so you are Christ? that must be pretty rewarding....


I live a normal life.

I don't get any rewards for being Christ.

I do enjoy Myself, I entertain Myself.

But can you, BurgerTime, respond to My last questions about getting an agent? You quoted Me, but you never responded.

I keep My Christness to the internet only. I don't tell My friends or My family that I am the Christ, anymore. I am incognito now.

How do I get an agent? Please reply to My questions that I already posted.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do I get an agent? Are agents free? or do I need to pay for an agent? What is the process of getting an agent?
> 
> Will an agent read My autobiography for free, and after I publish My work My agent gets a percent or comission? How does that work?
> 
> ...


First, you need some examples of your writing, a portfolio, something that shows talent. That will be how you get your book read, they will decide if it has profit potential, and if they can sell it. This is hard to get an agent to do. If they get it published they take a percentage 10%-50%. My guess is as good as yours. The specifics are not in my wheelhouse. I hope you succeed.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> First, you need some examples of your writing, a portfolio, something that shows talent. That will be how you get your book read, they will decide if it has profit potential, and if they can sell it. This is hard to get an agent to do. If they get it published they take a percentage 10%-50%. My guess is as good as yours. The specifics are not in my wheelhouse. I hope you succeed.


Thank you!

I gave you an example of My work in that link that I gave you. You should read that link when you have extra time.

Can I have an online portfolio? I mean, can I just link an agent to that thread? because I want My autobiography to be from My blogs that I have already posted.

I don't mind paying an agent a certain percentage, but I don't know who to talk to. How do I find an agent? 

Do you have an agent, BurgerTime?

Should I google "autobiography agents", or what? or should I google "book agents"?

I don't know what steps to take. But I do want to capitalize on My autobiography- what I have written.

Again, thank you for your help, BurgerTime!

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I gave you an example of My work in that link that I gave you. You should read that link when you have extra time.
> 
> ...


I do not have an agent, I have friends in high places. My writing is based upon techniques that I use for art, instructional stuff. I am selling a process and I am being capitalized upon.....not that I mind. I have images which are alot easier to get across to a gallery or a editor. You are going into dark territory. Print is not going to happen, think about ebooks and the internet optioins. Dont start with money on your mind, pull people in, It is hard to see links today because I am on a PS3 and not my computer. PM me a link and when I get a chance to look from my computer I will.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

burgertime2010 said:


> I do not have an agent, I have friends in high places. My writing is based upon techniques that I use for art, instructional stuff. I am selling a process and I am being capitalized upon.....not that I mind. I have images which are alot easier to get across to a gallery or a editor. You are going into dark territory. Print is not going to happen, think about ebooks and the internet optioins. Dont start with money on your mind, pull people in, It is hard to see links today because I am on a PS3 and not my computer. PM me a link and when I get a chance to look from my computer I will.


I just sent you a PM a little while ago.

Get to your computer, BurgerTime, so you can read My autobiography; it should be very interesting.

In that link, you will find My videos of Myself, My prophecies for the future, the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, and just a lot of great rhetoric. 

I believe that that link is very entertaining, and I want to base My autobiography off of it.

Thanks for all of your help BurgerTime, you are an inspiration.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 9, 2014)

HEMP Bio-DeGradable Plastics - End World Pollution 4EVER !!!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 11, 2014)

My next discourse is a short story about a hypothetical scenario, when Christ George Manuel Oliveira is the King of the worlds, and the one world online government reigns.

It is the distant future, when everyone is a lot richer, because Christ has taught the masses His ways. Even the poorest people are making $1,000 a month, plus $500 worth of food stams per month, and the poorest people also have free apartments. The global online government dictated that every adult should get a $1,000 allowence (per month), plus $500 worth of food stamps per month; and anyone that makes less then $30 grand a year gets free housing. The crime rates are basically non existant, because everyone has their needs met, and Christ has taught people to love each other.

So there is an average working class family that has an underground abode, plus many other abodes. Most people love living underground because there are no mosquitoes or other bugs that bite you. People that live underground can always go to the surface any time they want, but they like living underground because its a controlled enviornment. 

Many generations ago, Christ George gave the people the notion to live in all of the places that seemed impossible to live, because no one has ever lived there before. People found out that they can live in pyramid cities, inside of mountain cities, underground cities, floating on top of the ocean cities, underwater cities- inside the ocean cities, under the ocean floor cities, and cities in outer space. Many people in the middle class own an abode in all of these said locations.

So, an average middle class family is having a party to celebrate the prosperity that Christ has bestowed on the earth. Its Christ George Manuel Oliveiras birthday, and the whole world is having a party. Christ George died many AGEs ago, but Christ George is still remembered because of the world he imagined and created, through The_Word He spoke. Most people still adore Christ George, because Christ first loved the world, before His prophecies were accepted as the "God-Spell". 

So one of the families are having a big party, but all of the families are having a big party, because its the Saviors birthday. This particular family lives about 1,000 feet underground, because the deeper underground you go, the cheaper the abodes become. This family owns many acres of land underground, like the average working class citizen does. Its always a pleasent temperture underground, because it is very insulated, and its easy to adjust the temperatures underground. This family owns a sauna and a steam room, because most families do. Also, most families own hot tubes and pools that are in their underground abode.

This family owns a 20 floor abode. Each floor is 10 feet tall. This family actually has an elevator, so they don't need to take the stairs. Some of the floors are dedicated towards farming, farming for plants and animals. All of their farms are 100% organic, because in the distant past, Christ Georges global online government passed a law that only organic fertilizers and nutrients can be sold. You will not find any chemical nutrients and fertilizers in the Kingdom of Christ, and the people all agree that organic is much better for the enviornment and their bodies.

One of their 20 floors are dedicated towards farming animals like cows, chickens, rabbits, ducks, pigs, goats, sheep, and any animal that they want. All of these animals have plenty of room and they roam freely. One of their 20 floors is dedicated towards growing plants for all of their animals. The animals always have more then enough food, and their bellies are always full. The animal farms are lit up by super bright LEDs, like most underground farms. Actually the vegetable farms are lit up by super bright LEDs too. 

This family also owns an underground island, like most working class citizens do. This island is divided in half by a shallow fresh water sea, and the other half of the island is a salt water sea. Their island has many fruit trees. Their neighbors island is actually divided into quarters, fresh water, salt water, fresh water, salt water. But this family is content with their island being split in half with half of their island being fresh water, and the other half of their island being salt water.

The good thing about the salt water is that these people get to eat all of the salt water animals like the fish, lobsters, crabs, shellfish, and whatnot. The good thing about the fresh water is that they can water all of their farms, they have water for drinking, and they have fresh water to take showers in, plus their animals need to drink too. Whether it is the fresh water, or the salt water, its all organic and crystal clear, perfect for life. Sometimes this family likes to go scuba diving in the fresh water, and sometimes they like to go scuba diving in the salt water.

In the distant future, most people go scuba diving on a daily basis, because the water is everywhere. Now, people use "rebreathers", because thats all they sell at scuba diving shops. A "rebreather" is a scuba diving piece of equipment that takes out the CO2, and recirculates the oxygen back around, so you can go scuba diving all day on one little scuba tank. Everyone loves their rebreather. Technology has really reduced the price of rebreathers. 

Since Christ came up with the notion to plumb the whole world with fresh water and salt water, the global online government dictated to implement Christ Georges notion. There are gigantic tunnels that connect all of the fresh water seas together, and all of the salt water seas are connected to the ocean, so all of the sea creatures can travel anywhere. Some scuba divers actually ride the current in these underground tunnels, and they can travel miles in one day by just riding the current. There are plenty of animals is these tunnels too. And every tunnel has a bridge on top, with fresh air, so even if you run out of oxygen in your scuba tank, you can walk on top of the water on an air bridge.

So, this family is having a glorious party. There is going to be organic wine, organic beer, organic filet mignon steaks, organic tuna fish, organic vegetables, organic cheese, organic lobsters, and many other foods. Most families now a days has their own personal gyms, so people can stay in shape. Most people are only eating organic food, and they get paid to stay heathy by their health insurance company, so they usually spend a few hours at their personal gym because they have more free time.

A grandfather and his grandson just caught some tuna fish, using a technique called "underwater fishing". Underwater fishing is like fishing but you're scuba diving and you see when the fish bites your bait, and you watch the fish the whole time, as you reel it in. These people will make sushi out of this tuna, for the party. They just need to collect a little more seaweed for the sushi. You can catch fish that weigh over 100 pounds while "underwater fishing", its actually an olympic sport in the future. 

People still have smartphones in the future, but the smartphones are a lot smarter. Some people have actually implanted their smartphone into their head, but this is not recommended. It takes only a few seconds to charge up your smartphone in the future, you just need to add liquid hydrogen: but some smartphones have "super capacitors". This family is teaching their 4 year old how to use a smartphone. This family has 10 children, about the average size family in the future. Every child has their own 30 feet by 30 feet room, with screens on their walls and ceilings to watch TV, play on the internet, or whatever. I mean that their whole wall and ceiling are a screen to watch, LED screens are everywhere. But, if they want, this family owns their own movie theater to watch, and play on the internet; its a 40 feet wide and 20 feet tall wide screen. 

There are endless miles of water tunnels, connecting all of the seas. People travel through these enormous tunnels with their SPACE JETS, underwater. If the SPACE JET didn't have GPS, it would be very easy to get lost in all of these undetwater tunnels. The SPACE JETS always know the quickest and most efficient way to go though. There are so many underwater tunnels, usually there isn't much traffic.

This family actually has an underwater club house for their children. Their children can watch all of the fish and sea life. Basically, its a big clear help plastic dome, underwater. This family has an underwater club house for the fresh water, and one for the salt water. The parents get to teach their children all of the different names of the sea creatures, its very educational for the children; they always learn a lot.

Sometimes the children like to switch from scuba diving from the fresh water to the salt water: all they need to do is climb a hemp ladder and switch it up, since half of their island is fresh water, and the other half is salt water. This family has fish farms in both sides of their island, fresh water fish farms, and salt water fish farms. This family never needs to go to the grocery store, they are self sufficient, and they are healthy.

Since Christ George made electricity free, because He built enough nuclear power plants, no one has any utility bills. People can save their money for more important things, besides utility bills. And since Christ George plumbed water all around every country, water has been free for ages too.

But the moral of the story is that everyone had a good time at the party, the Saviors birthday was celebrated. Everyone ate enough, and the adults got a little drunk too. All of the children enjoyed the party, and so did the adults. Christ Georges birthday has been celebrated for ages, its only natural.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

10 And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
-*Revelation*


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mudminer (Jul 12, 2014)

After everyone returned to their own homes after the party, how many children were abused by their drunk parents?


----------



## mudminer (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi George. I think this little work of sci-fi is the one thats gonna get u published. I really don't see how it can miss. Congrats dude.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 10 And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
> -*Revelation*


you sure quote and talk about revelation A LOT, but when I said that one of your 'visions' was just copied from revelation, you said you haven't read revelation in a while, and didn't make the connections. 

when I really haven't read it in a while, and still have it memorized =P


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 12, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hi George. I think this little work of sci-fi is the one thats gonna get u published. I really don't see how it can miss. Congrats dude.


Thanks Mudminer!

I haven't talked to you in a while. How is life treating you?

I would like to think that I can publish some of My rhetoric. Even if I never get My autobiography published, I enjoy spreading My novel notions.

But I gave My therapist some homework. I told My therapist to help find Me a literary agent, someone that will help publish My work. Hopefully the next time I see My therapist, there will be plenty of literary agents that want to publish My work. I would like to make some money off of My discourse.

Thanks again Mudminer!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 12, 2014)

Charge Your Cell Phone In 5 Seconds






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 14, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> Your sitting there in your frame of mind without a care in the world, it's how your able to come on these sites and talk about something you have been dieing to get off your chest for a while.
> Do you feel your vibration is at an all time high, that now, you can come on the internet and say look at me! I suppose it don’t get more, real for you, than have everybody, guessing who you are!
> Except your flaw, lies in the fact that you have decided to go all out on a fictional, part of your self also stating your doing all this for someone other than your self, yet you just take it that we will believe you and if we don't then hey presto you self magic mombo chombo starts to kick in. Good luck with that in 5 years time. Wake the fuck up and get back on the weed, let it rattle your cage till you find out what type of beast you are. Then try and convince people of that, may you wish to do so!
> Then if i was you i would shut the fuck up and take long walks and visit many country’s and learn lots of new and interesting things.


This is Who I am on the internet.

In real life, I don't go around telling people that I am Christ (anymore). I have My friends and My family, and they think I'm just a normal dude. 

On the internet, I like to entertain people by talking about the craziest $hit, that entertains Me too. I'm a totally different person on the internet. I expose My "deepest darkest secrets" on the internet, because its like a form of therapy for Me; and I enjoy blogging about crazy $hit.

If any of you guys met Me in real life, you would have no idea that I have a Christ complex, unless you read about Me on the intetnet first. I usually don't even talk about Christ in real life, I save that for the internet.

I am incognito.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nuclear Fusion






EDIT- If this video is correct, it will only take less then a gallon of water (and some stones) to power a house for a year, via nuclear fusion!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks Mudminer!
> 
> I haven't talked to you in a while. How is life treating you?
> 
> ...


Next time you see your therapist, they'll be nice big men in white coats ready to show you to your room, just like in my signature. Don't you ever learn? Time fore a vacation, Georgie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is Who I am on the internet.
> 
> In real life, I don't go around telling people that I am Christ (anymore). I have My friends and My family, and they think I'm just a normal dude.
> 
> ...


This is good advice for anyone who is wrong about almost everything and lives in complete delusion...


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> because its like a form of therapy for Me.


this therapy aint free


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 15, 2014)

"The World in 2030" by Dr. Michio Kaku






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 16, 2014)

New Fusion Engine Gets to Mars in 30 Days






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 18, 2014)

Extreme Technology: Nano-Robotics | PBS HD Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 20, 2014)

The Great Global Warming Swindle (Full Movie)






~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Extreme Technology: Nano-Robotics | PBS HD Documentary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy $hit.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 21, 2014)

Extreme Recycling: Zero Waste World | PBS HD Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 22, 2014)

A NEW WORLD SYSTEM (HD) - 2012 Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

National Geographic TIME TRAVEL THE TRUTH (FULL DOCUMENTARY)






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> National Geographic TIME TRAVEL THE TRUTH (FULL DOCUMENTARY)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my friend, you are wrong in saying you are the one, and i find it quite insulting that someone is imatating god ,, which is me ,that's a fact,,,,,,i am the one and are prepared to answer any off your arguments,,i am not joking son,,its me for real


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

Time Travel Science - Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> my friend, you are wrong in saying you are the one, and i find it quite insulting that someone is imatating god ,, which is me ,that's a fact,,,,,,i am the one and are prepared to answer any off your arguments,,i am not joking son,,its me for real


Please explain why you are "God".

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## mainliner (Jul 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please explain why you are "God".
> 
> ~PEACE~


 because i know when im having a dream, i can realize when im dreaming, can you my freind,its a simple question please don't over think it


----------



## mainliner (Jul 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please explain why you are "God".
> 
> ~PEACE~


 your taking your time to answer me , what's wrong have you met your match, why don't u know your dreaming when i do? Please keep it simple, my freind, if you talk to me you might find me quite. Interesting, in not hear to judge you, but you claiming to be me?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> because i know when im having a dream, i can realize when im dreaming, can you my freind,its a simple question please don't over think it


No, when I am dreaming, I usually believe its really happening.

How does that make you "God"? just because you realize you're dreaming?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> your taking your time to answer me , what's wrong have you met your match, why don't u know your dreaming when i do? Please keep it simple, my freind, if you talk to me you might find me quite. Interesting, in not hear to judge you, but you claiming to be me?


I'm not claiming to be God.

Do you believe that you are God?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 23, 2014)

W
[QUo r OTE="Nevaeh420, post: 10726556, member: 460873"]I'm not claiming to be God.

Do you believe that you are God?

~PEACE~[/QUOTE]
who r u then?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> who r u then?


I am claiming to be Christ- the Prophet.

I wouldn't want to be God.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

am the Christ- the King- the Messiah- the Lord- the Chosen One- the Savior- the Anointed One! OMG!,,,,,,this is what u r claimin


Nevaeh420 said:


> I am claiming to be Christ- the Prophet.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be God.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 so if you Christ and im god , then am i right in saying you are son, if yes then id like you to stop claiming your my son, im finding it very insulting


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 seriously my freind you need to stop imatating my son Jesus, for i am god, and you know how powerfull and angry i can get, you've got one last chance, or i will haunt you in you dreams,seriously stop it,


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you've got one last chance


 
hey... got a great idea! 
set up an account at a stoner forum and tell everyone you're Jesus.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not positive, but have reason to believe this is an actual picture of George at home while on vacation from the hospital.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> am the Christ- the King- the Messiah- the Lord- the Chosen One- the Savior- the Anointed One! OMG!,,,,,,this is what u r claimin
> 
> so if you Christ and im god , then am i right in saying you are son, if yes then id like you to stop claiming your my son, im finding it very insulting


Can you empirically prove that you're God?

Unless you can empirically prove that you're God, I will have no reason to believe God exists at all.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> seriously my freind you need to stop imatating my son Jesus, for i am god, and you know how powerfull and angry i can get, you've got one last chance, or i will haunt you in you dreams,seriously stop it,


I'm not claiming to be "Jesus" either.

I am claiming to be Christ, the Prophet: I'm not claiming to be Jesus.

I'm no longer claiming to be "the Son of God", because I don't know if God exists at all.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you empirically prove that you're God?
> 
> Unless you can empirically prove that you're God, I will have no reason to believe God exists at all.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 iv meet and kneeled and prayed in front of the holy ghost, in a dream, she came to me dressed in white with white flowing hair and said if you fall to you knees with out control you my son are the god we have been waiting for, it happened with out me trying, she touched me on the shoulder and said go spread the truth and abbolish the false,,,,, you son are not Jesus and i am going to ask you to stand down for you are a false prothet, do not let my kindness turn to anger, be truthfull to youself my freind, and you will be set free from false thoughts,,,you are not the first one i have come across, i suspect you will fight for your beliefs like all the other false prothets, but you will fall to my truth as every other,,,i await your desicion, remember every day you refuse to stand down is another day you are are lying to yourself,,,,,,


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not claiming to be "Jesus" either.
> 
> I am claiming to be Christ, the Prophet: I'm not claiming to be Jesus.
> 
> ...


 you are claiming to be jesus by saying your christ the prothet,,,jesus christ is my son, you are not my son, i shall and can have serious words with you in your dreams, belive me my freind you do not want to go down that road,,think very very hard, and stand down you are not christ amd never have been


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> iv meet and kneeled and prayed in front of the holy ghost, in a dream, she came to me dressed in white with white flowing hair and said if you fall to you knees with out control you my son are the god we have been waiting for, it happened with out me trying, she touched me on the shoulder and said go spread the truth and abbolish the false,,,,, you son are not Jesus and i am going to ask you to stand down for you are a false prothet, do not let my kindness turn to anger, be truthfull to youself my freind, and you will be set free from false thoughts,,,you are not the first one i have come across, i suspect you will fight for your beliefs like all the other false prothets, but you will fall to my truth as every other,,,i await your desicion, remember every day you refuse to stand down is another day you are are lying to yourself,,,,,,


Since you're allegedly "God", how do you plan to save the world?

How do you plan on fixing the world?

Do you have any prophecies for the future?

How do you plan on changing the world?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

i await your decision nevaeh, descide wisly, today is the day for the truth to overule false acts,,,trust me my friend ,no harm comes to those who speak the truth and admit falsehood,


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you are claiming to be jesus by saying your christ the prothet,,,jesus christ is my son, you are not my son, i shall and can have serious words with you in your dreams, belive me my freind you do not want to go down that road,,think very very hard, and stand down you are not christ amd never have been


My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira": My Name is not "Jesus", but I am the Christ, in My honest opinion.

Its just My personal opinion that I am the Christ; its not like I have any followers, and I don't want anyone to follow Me either.

Please respect My personal opinions, as I respect your personal opinions.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Since you're allegedly "God", how do you plan to save the world?
> 
> How do you plan on fixing the world?
> 
> ...


 neveah, you should know if you are who you claim to be, ( believe me your not) that all the problems in the world what need fixing are all mans wrong doings, everthing is due to man mistakes, only man can change his own mistakes, my job navaeh is to rid the world of false prothets to make way for true men, which on are you my friend iv allready decided, now its up to you to become the true man and not the false prothet,,my patiance is wearing thin navaeh,, thin,,!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm Spartacus!!


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira": My Name is not "Jesus", but I am the Christ, in My honest opinion.
> 
> Its just My personal opinion that I am the Christ; its not like I have any followers, and I don't want anyone to follow Me either.
> 
> ...


 navaeh you are a false prothet and not my son, you need to stand down, your opion means nothing against the truth of god,, you have one day and one night to change, ,,,A MAN WHO LIES TO HIMSELF, LIES TO THE WORLD,,,,A MAN WHO TELLS THE TRUTH,,,TELLS IT TO GOD ONLY!


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I'm Spartacus!!


go away this is a serious coversation!!


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira": My Name is not "Jesus", but I am the Christ, in My honest opinion.
> 
> Its just My personal opinion that I am the Christ; its not like I have any followers, and I don't want anyone to follow Me either.
> 
> ...


 navaeh i can hear you thoughts my freind, and im getting impatiant,back down and set yourself free, and join the true men


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira": My Name is not "Jesus", but I am the Christ, in My honest opinion.
> 
> Its just My personal opinion that I am the Christ; its not like I have any followers, and I don't want anyone to follow Me either.
> 
> ...


 were are you navaeh, were are you?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> navaeh you are a false prothet and not my son, you need to stand down, your opion means nothing against the truth of god,, you have one day and one night to change, ,,,A MAN WHO LIES TO HIMSELF, LIES TO THE WORLD,,,,A MAN WHO TELLS THE TRUTH,,,TELLS IT TO GOD ONLY!


I'm not going to change for you.

Why am I a false prophet?

Do you even know all of My prophecies?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> neveah, you should know if you are who you claim to be, ( believe me your not) that all the problems in the world what need fixing are all mans wrong doings, everthing is due to man mistakes, only man can change his own mistakes, my job navaeh is to rid the world of false prothets to make way for true men, which on are you my friend iv allready decided, now its up to you to become the true man and not the false prothet,,my patiance is wearing thin navaeh,, thin,,!


Yeah, but what would you do as a remedy to "mans problems"? 

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not going to change for you.
> 
> Why am I a false prophet?
> 
> ...


 are you going against gods word navaeh


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> navaeh i can hear you thoughts my freind, and im getting impatiant,back down and set yourself free, and join the true men


You can't hear My thoughts.

You can only read what I've typed.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> are you going against gods word navaeh


You still didn't answer My questions!

And what is Gods word? the Bible?

Why am I a false prophet?

Do you even know all of My prophecies?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, but what would you do as a remedy to "mans problems"?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 naveah i have explained it is upto man to change what he has done to the earth, it is my job to clear all false prothets so they can become truth and help change there wrong doings, do i make myself clear young navaeh


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> were are you navaeh, were are you?


I believe you meant, "Where are you?"

And to answer your question, I live in Massachusetts.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> naveah i have explained it is upto man to change what he has done to the earth, it is my job to clear all false prothets so they can become truth and help change there wrong doings, do i make myself clear young navaeh


If you took time to figure Me out, you would see that I have many solutions to the worlds problems.

What makes Me a false prophet?

God should be able to answer all of My questions.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You still didn't answer My questions!
> 
> And what is Gods word? the Bible?
> 
> ...


 navaeh all your prothecies are false , and you know that, i think its time for change young navaeh, you are not Christ, nor are you a prothet, you are but a deciple of god,a good true man without untrue thoughts and beliefs,,, i can hear your thoughts navaeh, i can hear every ones!!don't push my patiants navaeh,, you will come true aventually


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If you took time to figure Me out, you would see that I have many solutions to the worlds problems.
> 
> What makes Me a false prophet?
> 
> ...


 everybody has the solutions to the worlds problems my freind, be nobody has the resources,,,beliitling people for there spelling is one problem you your self have just created, rectify it and appolagize,,


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

gods word is the truth navaeh, and most men have followed ,but the false prothets, that's why i know your not christ,,,think about it you are still imatating Christ ( Jesus Christ the lord) that is my son navaeh MY SON ::: your dreams are mine navaeh,,,,,,,,god loves a tryer, like all false prothets have tryed in the past just like you they all fail and surcome to the truth,,,my word is the truth navaeh a lyier is temporary, the truth is eternal, join us navaeh think of this as a lesson learnt and give in to the truth my freind, we have been waiting for you for along time?


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was the Beginning, and I will be the End.
> 
> Of course I made the universe, who else would have, lol? I just dont remember doing it.
> 
> ~PEACE~



*?? huh ?? oi! don't piss on my fire dude, I AM THE BEGINNING AND THE END, I must be, my screen name proves it!! 
lololol 

please don't answer that as if i was being serious dude either. AHHH WAS JUST KIDDING YA. 

or was I?

Peace indeed. *


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

what r u scared of navaeh, changing what's been in your mind for so long to the truth, why are you scared of the truth navaeh, all prothets or false navaeh that is not my mistake it is yours, its up to me to bring forth the truth navaeh, jion us my freind and give you my hand


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

I was the Beginning, and I will be the End.
Of course I made the universe, who else would have, lol? I just dont remember doing it.
~PEACE~

navaeh alpha and omega are the first and last, meaning my true thoughts are my first and my last , hence all true, your thoughts are untrue navaeh, you are not a prothet my freind and i see deep in your mind you belive that too, there's light in your thoughts those are the true ones, ,,,you've got one night and one day navaeh,,,,,iv been good to you, now its your turn to be god to me and all of mankind forever and eternity,,give in to my love and tell the truth i seek only tha navaeh


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

one night and one day , for eternal bliss!!!!!


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Its started navaeh, look at my thread the first post, you cant argue with the truth young navweh,


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 24, 2014)

*ha ha ha ha, then check out the second post ha ha ha ha pure genius. You two make a great team*


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> navaeh all your prothecies are false , and you know that, i think its time for change young navaeh, you are not Christ, nor are you a prothet, you are but a deciple of god,a good true man without untrue thoughts and beliefs,,, i can hear your thoughts navaeh, i can hear every ones!!don't push my patiants navaeh,, you will come true aventually


First, tell Me what all of My prophecies are.

Second, tell Me why each of My prophecies are false.

All of My prophecies are neither true nor false, because they are predicitions for the future. It will take a lot of time in order for all of My prophecies to be fulfilled.

What are all of My prophecies?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> everybody has the solutions to the worlds problems my freind, be nobody has the resources,,,beliitling people for there spelling is one problem you your self have just created, rectify it and appolagize,,


I'm sorry for your spelling errors. To be honest, I'm not the best speller either.

Anyways, not everyone has the solutions to the worlds problems. I have some solutions to the worlds problems, like My prophecies, for example. But some people wouldn't know how to remedy the planet, if they were the king or queen of the world.

So, you believe you're God because you had a dream where "the holy ghost" deemed you as God? Thats not the kind of proof I was looking for.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> gods word is the truth navaeh, and most men have followed ,but the false prothets, that's why i know your not christ,,,think about it you are still imatating Christ ( Jesus Christ the lord) that is my son navaeh MY SON ::: your dreams are mine navaeh,,,,,,,,god loves a tryer, like all false prothets have tryed in the past just like you they all fail and surcome to the truth,,,my word is the truth navaeh a lyier is temporary, the truth is eternal, join us navaeh think of this as a lesson learnt and give in to the truth my freind, we have been waiting for you for along time?


Gods word, the Bible, is not the whole truth. There are many logical fallacies in the Bible, like miracles. Most of the Atheists don't even believe in the Bible. The Bible is full of myths, legends, fairy tales, etc.. only the Christians believe in the Bible, other religions don't even believe in the Bible.

Why have you been waiting for Me? Who has been waiting for Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *?? huh ?? oi! don't piss on my fire dude, I AM THE BEGINNING AND THE END, I must be, my screen name proves it!!
> lololol
> 
> please don't answer that as if i was being serious dude either. AHHH WAS JUST KIDDING YA.
> ...



Whats up brother?

How are you doing?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what r u scared of navaeh, changing what's been in your mind for so long to the truth, why are you scared of the truth navaeh, all prothets or false navaeh that is not my mistake it is yours, its up to me to bring forth the truth navaeh, jion us my freind and give you my hand


I'm not that scared of much, right now. I'm not scared of you.

I know that you really don't believe that you're God, you must be playing around.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> I was the Beginning, and I will be the End.
> Of course I made the universe, who else would have, lol? I just dont remember doing it.
> ~PEACE~
> 
> navaeh alpha and omega are the first and last, meaning my true thoughts are my first and my last , hence all true, your thoughts are untrue navaeh, you are not a prothet my freind and i see deep in your mind you belive that too, there's light in your thoughts those are the true ones, ,,,you've got one night and one day navaeh,,,,,iv been good to you, now its your turn to be god to me and all of mankind forever and eternity,,give in to my love and tell the truth i seek only tha navaeh


Are you a prophet?

If you are a prophet, I would like to hear all of your prophecies.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *ha ha ha ha, then check out the second post ha ha ha ha pure genius. You two make a great team*





Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you a prophet?
> 
> If you are a prophet, I would like to hear all of your prophecies.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 are you arguing with me navaeh? That not very wise , iv been nice to you iv just give you some home truths, i will not argue with you , that's just wasting my time, but how on earth is me knowing in dream not proof in god , i let u in on many secrets young naveah, ones you'll dismiss ones you'll laugh at and ones you may take serious, but to belief in them you'll be going against ever thing you think you know,

heres a teaser....mary is god , that's why Jesus sacrficeed his life on the cross to.protect his mother, if she put her hands up like Jesus did she will have been crucified, that's are sins to do that to good people, Jesus is the son of god , Jesus only parent is Mary which makes Mary god! THAT IS A GOD DAMN FACT NAVAEH, IV BEEN TOLD BY THOSE IN HEAVEN IN MY DREAMS, THAT IS FACT TOO,,,the holy ghost is Mary , she manifested her self out of the darkness ,,,in the beginimg there was viod ( darkness)
these are all facts navaeh, i say nothing but the truth , you need to let you beliefs go my freind, you living a fantasy,,, Jesus is a person freind of mine FACT and Mary, we can see you in your dreams and hear your thoughts navaeh,,,,gods truth,,, i mean no harm only to adolish false thoughts so we can make way for the truth, does that make sense navaeh


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not that scared of much, right now. I'm not scared of you.
> 
> I know that you really don't believe that you're God, you must be playing around.
> 
> ...


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

given an infinite amount of time, the most brilliant human being that ever lived, left completely to their own devices, would never invent christianity.

that is because it is a tool that uses a person, not something an individual can ever find a use for.

and the question of our era, of this entire horrific dark age we live in that is precipitated by the remnants of animalistic prejudice perpetuated and created by religion, as mankind has been granted the greatest boon to ever grace a living thing, technology - the question is:

is it worse to live as a christian or to be tortured to death for not being a christian?

and the answer probably isn't as you'd expect.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> are you arguing with me navaeh? That not very wise , iv been nice to you iv just give you some home truths, i will not argue with you , that's just wasting my time, but how on earth is me knowing in dream not proof in god , i let u in on many secrets young naveah, ones you'll dismiss ones you'll laugh at and ones you may take serious, but to belief in them you'll be going against ever thing you think you know,
> 
> heres a teaser....mary is god , that's why Jesus sacrficeed his life on the cross to.protect his mother, if she put her hands up like Jesus did she will have been crucified, that's are sins to do that to good people, Jesus is the son of god , Jesus only parent is Mary which makes Mary god! THAT IS A GOD DAMN FACT NAVAEH, IV BEEN TOLD BY THOSE IN HEAVEN IN MY DREAMS, THAT IS FACT TOO,,,the holy ghost is Mary , she manifested her self out of the darkness ,,,in the beginimg there was viod ( darkness)
> these are all facts navaeh, i say nothing but the truth , you need to let you beliefs go my freind, you living a fantasy,,, Jesus is a person freind of mine FACT and Mary, we can see you in your dreams and hear your thoughts navaeh,,,,gods truth,,, i mean no harm only to adolish false thoughts so we can make way for the truth, does that make sense navaeh


So, if your logic is the truth, that would make you "Mary", because you are claiming to be "God".

If you're "God", and Mary is God, that would make you "Mary".

Does anyone else follow My logic? if his logic is correct.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

AirAnt said:


> given an infinite amount of time, the most brilliant human being that ever lived, left completely to their own devices, would never invent christianity.
> 
> that is because it is a tool that uses a person, not something an individual can ever find a use for.
> 
> ...


What is your answer?

Would you rather live as a Christian, or die as an unbeliever? and why?

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> ,,, i mean no harm only to abolish false thoughts so we can make way for the truth


what is it that you "know" about "truth" really?

Everyones truth in the matter has been a different version.Humankind harbors ideas, which should not to be confused with knowing something that is utterly unknowable.I will not even ask how you know anything pertaining certainty of this.I have heard a myriad of responses from people explaining their own "truths" and each per version of the "truth" is but another opinion and unsubstantiable idea of what we are and what actualy is.I think the saying judge not, should always be emphasized and cannot be emphasized enough to those who claim absolute truth,for when you think you know,that subjective "knowing" will always be subject to change by the universe itself,,,think about it.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

i choose death. same as it ever was. and everytime i come back, it just gets worse.

a man stands on his own two feet or not at all. to profess and practice religious belief is to make yourself a slave, to pledge servitude to something you don't understand in order to suit someone else's purposes. 

you don't believe that religion's main purpose is to punish non-conformity? think, if your whole family is of a particular religion that you reject, and thus causes you to be rejected by your family, how much harder is your life going to be? It's already difficult to be an individual that doesn't follow the crowd, religion exists to make the difficult impossible. non-conformity is the fuel of creativity, and religion exists to disrupt free-thought in any way it possibly can. 

I don't like to waste my time or words disputing religion. It's pointless. To borrow one of your expressions 'none are more blind than they who refuse to see'.


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So, if your logic is the truth, that would make you "Mary", because you are claiming to be "God".
> 
> If you're "God", and Mary is God, that would make you "Mary".
> 
> ...


 navaeh were all gods you idiot how could you miss that one, i know by the tone in you text you've been hurt and ridiculed in the past for what you say and your trying to turn the tables, in not here to hurt you navaeh in here to tell you some truths, were all young gods that's why there's so many problems on the earth beacause we don't know how to act proply or like a great god we all possess inside,, don't argue with me young one it will only end in ridicule,, ya gets me boy!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

AirAnt said:


> i choose death. same as it ever was. and everytime i come back, it just gets worse.
> 
> a man stands on his own two feet or not at all. to profess and practice religious belief is to make yourself a slave, to pledge servitude to something you don't understand in order to suit someone else's purposes.
> 
> ...


I don't like religion either: thats why I am Spiritual.

Religion is like a tax, pay your tithe or you won't be protected by God, bull$hit.

I don't buy into any religion, but I would consider Myself Spiritual.

God is for the weak-minded; the people that feel safer because the "invisible sky daddy" is going to protect them. I wish God was real, but there is no evidence for God.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

navaeh there's a religous forum i cant remember which it is, and if you google lucid dreamers it will give you info of people who can realize there dreaming with using techniques and training, its a big thing ckecknit out,,, now the lucid dreamers all go on about these people how are ultra rare who can lucid dream without techniques, they ere born like that, these people are of huge envy to the lucid community and are classed as very lucky people,,,navaeh , i am one of those people were called natural dreamers, you can google. All this if you want,,, the difference between me and every single fucing one of them hose very deep , ,, i cant type it so you'll understand( google),,,,,,,,,iv been approach by god in my lucid dreams and Jesus, and there's nothing i can do about it,,,,ok google lucid dreams and natual dreamers,,,find out the truth navaeh and let you false thoughts go, you'll be doingyouself a favour


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't like religion either: thats why I am Spiritual.
> 
> Religion is like a tax, pay your tithe or you won't be protected by God, bull$hit.
> 
> ...


 until now?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> navaeh were all gods you idiot how could you miss that one, i know by the tone in you text you've been hurt and ridiculed in the past for what you say and your trying to turn the tables, in not here to hurt you navaeh in here to tell you some truths, were all young gods that's why there's so many problems on the earth beacause we don't know how to act proply or like a great god we all possess inside,, don't argue with me young one it will only end in ridicule,, ya gets me boy!!


Why are you calling Me an "idiot", when I believe that we are all "gods" too?

You claim that you can read My mind, so how could you not know this?

And what makes you any more godlike, compared to Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> navaeh there's a religous forum i cant remember which it is, and if you google lucid dreamers it will give you info of people who can realize there dreaming with using techniques and training, its a big thing ckecknit out,,, now the lucid dreamers all go on about these people how are ultra rare who can lucid dream without techniques, they ere born like that, these people are of huge envy to the lucid community and are classed as very lucky people,,,navaeh , i am one of those people were called natural dreamers, you can google. All this if you want,,, the difference between me and every single fucing one of them hose very deep , ,, i cant type it so you'll understand( google),,,,,,,,,iv been approach by god in my lucid dreams and Jesus, and there's nothing i can do about it,,,,ok google lucid dreams and natual dreamers,,,find out the truth navaeh and let you false thoughts go, you'll be doingyouself a favour


Dreaming means nothing.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> until now?


Until now what?

Can you please be more specific?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 24, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> what is it that you "know" about "truth" really?
> 
> Everyones truth in the matter has been a different version.Humankind harbors ideas, which should not to be confused with knowing something that is utterly unknowable.I will not even ask how you know anything pertaining certainty of this.I have heard a myriad of responses from people explaining their own "truths" and each per version of the "truth" is but another opinion and unsubstantiable idea of what we are and what actualy is.I think the saying judge not, should always be emphasized and cannot be emphasized enough to those who claim absolute truth,for when you think you know,that subjective "knowing" will always be subject to change by the universe itself,,,think about it.


says coming from a man who thinks hes christ


Nevaeh420 said:


> Why are you calling Me an "idiot", when I believe that we are all "gods" too?
> 
> You claim that you can read My mind, so how could you not know this?
> 
> ...


 i know when in dreaming , is that sinking in


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> says coming from a man who thinks hes christ
> 
> i know when in dreaming , is that sinking in


What do you normally dream about?

~PEACE~


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah let's hear the story of your prophetic holy visions. I've got some too, I think mine are probly better. shoot.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

i'll go first.

first dream:
Oceans of blood, blasted ash landscape, mountainous charred waste. Naked children playing, splashing in the blood, having a Grand Ole time. Christ rises from the ocean, replete with his crown of thorns and the voice of God says "what do you say to them?"

second dream:
Myself and what could be described as a band of adventurers journey into hell. One by one my companions fall until I am the last and I traverse this giant desert filled with maggots (like the second level of Diablo 2, Lut Gholein) until an earthquake happens. The entire desert is roiling in a giant heaving, and I realize it isn't an earthquake, but the body of Satan stirring, vast as the sands. We speak for a long while, about what I don't particularly recall, he seemed mostly bored with me. Then I am transported to the bowels of hell, to a birthing chamber underground, where I witness the birth of the demon Apocalypse.

beat that.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 24, 2014)

AirAnt said:


> yeah let's hear the story of your prophetic holy visions. I've got some too, I think mine are probly better. shoot.


Who are you talking to? Me or @mainliner?

I normally forget My dreams. 

But, while I am quoting you, I would like to hear about your "holy visions".

Next time, quote the person you want to talk to.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who are you talking to? Me or @mainliner?
> 
> Next time, quote the person you want to talk to.
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> says coming from a man who thinks hes christ[\QUOTE]


confusing me for neveah will not validate your terrible attempt at an argument,try again you goof.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who are you talking to? Me or @mainliner?
> 
> I normally forget My dreams.
> 
> ...


I guess I was talking to mainliner and just now realized he didn't actually create the thread. I try to steer away from religion as much as possible, it's not healthy for me, but just the thread title was enough to set me off I guess. Sorry about the confusion.
Okay, and now i've actually taken the time to read the original post so at this point I'm going to just back out of this thread and pretend I never said anything. I thought there was someone in here actually claiming to be Christ reincarnated, and I was hoping to mock them. Instead I've only made a fool out of myself.
The folly of faiths. It's almost impossible for me not to take the opportunity to say something negative about it. i would want nothing more in this world than to erase religion from history, and my own mind.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 24, 2014)

belief is a dangerous thing. the belief that something is positive and beneficial makes something evil even worse. it's the veil of subterfuge. take president obama, for instance.


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

A


Nevaeh420 said:


> What do you normally dream about?
> 
> ~PEACE~


navaeh there's a religous forum i cant remember which it is, and if you google lucid dreamers it will give you info of people who can realize there dreaming with using techniques and training, its a big thing ckecknit out,,, now the lucid dreamers all go on about these people how are ultra rare who can lucid dream without techniques, they ere born like that, these people are of huge envy to the lucid community and are classed as very lucky people,,,navaeh , i am one of those people were called natural dreamers, you can google. All this if you want,,, the difference between me and every single fucing one of them hose very deep , ,, i cant type it so you'll understand( google),,,,,,,,,iv been approach by god in my lucid dreams and Jesus, and there's nothing i can do about it,,,,ok google lucid dreams and natual dreamers,,,find out the truth navaeh and let you false thoughts go, you'll be doingyouself a favour...........
navaeh, ill be honest with you in not god i just thought id give you a bit of your own medicine for you too see what sort of person you sound like to us, a bit crazy, i gave it a good shot to change your mind, but your just straight up crazy!! Its up to u if you still want to keep lieing to yourself mate ok,,, when it all ends for you ill be here for you to talk to?
there's just one thing i didn't liy about navaeh that's all the above lucid dream stuff, google it all and you'll see who i am, finally you asked me what i dream about---- navaeh i can dream about what i like , in a natural lucid dreamer, and a very lucky one my freind , its the religous dreams i have no control of,,,,god luck to you my freind i was only doing it for your own good mate,,,,peace


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 Lol, this guy believes that I am a "false prophet". This what u said ,come on navaeh your not a prothet son, be honest with your self for your own good


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 George come on freind tell the truth, there's loads of people all over the world of with the same initials and a mum called Mary, i thought you said you wernt Jesus, he a freind of mine, i apprecaite a little respect ok,,no more George
Ohh yeah, His Name is George Manuel Oliveira, and like I said, His initials are G.M.O. and G.M.O. BACKWARDS is O.M.G.
Is that a little bit of proof, knowing that O.M.G. stands for O My God?
no more......


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 my names Matthew,Matthew 24:23-26, NIV. "At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ!' or 'There He is!' do not believe it. For false Christ's and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect—if that were possible. See, I have told you ahead of time. So if anyone tells you, 'There He is, out in the desert,' do not go out; or, 'Here He is, in the inner rooms,' do not believe it." ,,,,


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> A
> navaeh there's a religous forum i cant remember which it is, and if you google lucid dreamers it will give you info of people who can realize there dreaming with using techniques and training, its a big thing ckecknit out,,, now the lucid dreamers all go on about these people how are ultra rare who can lucid dream without techniques, they ere born like that, these people are of huge envy to the lucid community and are classed as very lucky people,,,navaeh , i am one of those people were called natural dreamers, you can google. All this if you want,,, the difference between me and every single fucing one of them hose very deep , ,, i cant type it so you'll understand( google),,,,,,,,,iv been approach by god in my lucid dreams and Jesus, and there's nothing i can do about it,,,,ok google lucid dreams and natual dreamers,,,find out the truth navaeh and let you false thoughts go, you'll be doingyouself a favour...........
> navaeh, ill be honest with you in not god i just thought id give you a bit of your own medicine for you too see what sort of person you sound like to us, a bit crazy, i gave it a good shot to change your mind, but your just straight up crazy!! Its up to u if you still want to keep lieing to yourself mate ok,,, when it all ends for you ill be here for you to talk to?
> there's just one thing i didn't liy about navaeh that's all the above lucid dream stuff, google it all and you'll see who i am, finally you asked me what i dream about---- navaeh i can dream about what i like , in a natural lucid dreamer, and a very lucky one my freind , its the religous dreams i have no control of,,,,god luck to you my freind i was only doing it for your own good mate,,,,peace


I knew that you are not God.

I don't see God as a human. I honestly don't know what God is, if God exists at all.

But who am I to tell you that you are not God? I believe that we are all little gods, so everyone is a god.

I still believe that I am the Christ, no matter what anyone tells Me. I have seen the evidence for Myself.

Its all good.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> Lol, this guy believes that I am a "false prophet". This what u said ,come on navaeh your not a prothet son, be honest with your self for your own good


If you read the link in the OP (Origional Post), you can read most of My prophecies, and the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.

I am the Prophet of My people.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George come on freind tell the truth, there's loads of people all over the world of with the same initials and a mum called Mary, i thought you said you wernt Jesus, he a freind of mine, i apprecaite a little respect ok,,no more George
> Ohh yeah, His Name is George Manuel Oliveira, and like I said, His initials are G.M.O. and G.M.O. BACKWARDS is O.M.G.
> Is that a little bit of proof, knowing that O.M.G. stands for O My God?
> no more......


I am actually going to try and publish My book about the things I talk about.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> my names Matthew,Matthew 24:23-26, NIV. "At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ!' or 'There He is!' do not believe it. For false Christ's and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and miracles to deceive even the elect—if that were possible. See, I have told you ahead of time. So if anyone tells you, 'There He is, out in the desert,' do not go out; or, 'Here He is, in the inner rooms,' do not believe it." ,,,,


Yes, do not believe people when they claim to be Christ, except Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, do not believe people when they claim to be Christ, except Me.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 George if watched your vid, its very weak proof my friend, very weak indeed, come on mate lets be honest with each other


----------



## mainliner (Jul 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, do not believe people when they claim to be Christ, except Me.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 George your still saying your the Christ, there's millions of people who have the same intials as u and the mother is called Mary,, its not a coicidence,,,and you vid,,what a load of shit,,,have you googled lucid dreaming yet?


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 25, 2014)

WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU DUDE?...THIS REALLY OFFENDED ME...AND IT NEEDS TO STOP..IF YOU DONT CARE ABOUT JESUS CHRIST AND GOD THATS FINE..BUT PLEASE DONT BE OFFENDING PEOPLE SUCH AS MYSELF...YOU SIR NEED A LOT OF MENTAL HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George if watched your vid, its very weak proof my friend, very weak indeed, come on mate lets be honest with each other


Did you watch all 6 of My videos?

I am apathetic, but My notions are novel to Me.

What did you think about My videos? What did you learn?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George your still saying your the Christ, there's millions of people who have the same intials as u and the mother is called Mary,, its not a coicidence,,,and you vid,,what a load of shit,,,have you googled lucid dreaming yet?


I don't believe "millions" of people have the same initials as Me, and their mothers name is Mary. Unless you can prove this, I will not believe this.

Its not just about My initials, its about My whole Self.

Regardless what you believe, I will continue to believe in Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

sub-zero234 said:


> WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU DUDE?...THIS REALLY OFFENDED ME...AND IT NEEDS TO STOP..IF YOU DONT CARE ABOUT JESUS CHRIST AND GOD THATS FINE..BUT PLEASE DONT BE OFFENDING PEOPLE SUCH AS MYSELF...YOU SIR NEED A LOT OF MENTAL HELP!!!!!!


Its not My intentions to offend anyone.

But offense is inevitable with what I am claiming.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 26, 2014)

I
[QUf i canOTE="Nevaeh420, post: 10733151, member: 460873"]I don't believe "millions" of people have the same initials as Me, and their mothers name is Mary. Unless you can prove this, I will not believe this.

Its not just about My initials, its about My whole Self.

Regardless what you believe, I will continue to believe in Myself.

~PEACE~[/QUOTE]
if i can prove that millions of people have the same intials and a mother called Mary, will you stop, or is that a stupid question?


----------



## mainliner (Jul 26, 2014)

George i give in, fuck, you are jesus , your mother is Mary the virgin, you are the anionted one,, but i bet you cant turn water into wine without spilling some,?


----------



## sub-zero234 (Jul 26, 2014)

I will never come to this place again..you people disturb me


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

Look what you did now george, with your attention ploy!!


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 26, 2014)

*I just in believe in CHAOS, for that rules all. enjoy life for what it is : LIVING.*


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

mainliner said:


> if i can prove that millions of people have the same intials and a mother called Mary, will you stop, or is that a stupid question?


Please prove how many people have the initials "G.M.O.", and have a mother named "Mary".

Also, while you are at it, please prove how many people are named "George Manuel Oliveira", and their mothers name is "Mary".

Regardless how many people have My initials or My Name, I am unique. 

I just want to be the King of the world, so I can bless everyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George i give in, fuck, you are jesus , your mother is Mary the virgin, you are the anionted one,, but i bet you cant turn water into wine without spilling some,?


I am not Jesus.

My mother is not a virgin.

And I can't perform miracles like turning water into wine.

I am just Christ- the Prophet.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Look what you did now george, with your attention ploy!!


Only My elect will embrace My Message.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *I just in believe in CHAOS, for that rules all. enjoy life for what it is : LIVING.*


Are you an anarchist?

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am not Jesus.
> 
> My mother is not a virgin.
> 
> ...


just write your story...be inspired


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you an anarchist?
> ~PEACE~


*
Nah anarchy is too direct, Chaos has Fate as its hunter not anarchy.*


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> just write your story...be inspired


I am inspired, by Myself.

I hope that My book will be published within the next year or so.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *Nah anarchy is too direct, Chaos has Fate as its hunter not anarchy.*


I thought anarchy was supposed to be like chaos, or no laws.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 27, 2014)

You


Nevaeh420 said:


> Only My elect will embrace My Message.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 did you say,,your erect,,tee hee


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Jul 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you an anarchist?
> 
> ~PEACE~





Nevaeh420 said:


> I thought anarchy was supposed to be like chaos, or no laws.
> 
> ~PEACE~


*oh Chaos has laws, depending on what type of Chaos your talking about. 
Sometimes Chaos is for the Good, sometimes not, but there is no good or bad in Chaos.
Chaos is a tool sometimes used by Karma to restore balance for example. 
Chaos is older then any religion. 
What about all the 'old' religions anyway? Pagan? etc.. why do we have Christmas trees? all integrated from the old religions mate.
But in this day and age, we are still evolving, We are all still in the dark ages <but there has been some improvements I suppose and many have suffered to make them>

So who's fault is that? our creator? NO. ours.

I prefer nowadays to have my own internal religion, its a personal thing, its been 2000 years since JC came here after all, do we need to still SHOUT about it and force it down peoples necks? 
Now, im not saying you are before you defend yaself. 

I guess JC himself was laughed at the same way as people are now laughing at you.
Im not. Im not anything. 
Im listening and making my own mind up, its my right to have a choice.

I also just believe you have the right to express yourself aswell, to make your own choice and so do others aswell.

Besides, always keep a open mind, as its easier to drop something new into it.

Freedom of speech is a great thing but it can put you into the limelight a bit mate, be careful, 
these are the days of Chaos & indeed, Anarchy 
like It was in the past.
It now seems a crime to believe in anything,....again.

Peace 2 U & All.*


----------



## mainliner (Jul 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am inspired, by Myself.
> 
> I hope that My book will be published within the next year or so.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 still lying to your self George,,,what a shame,,, do you believe in people having feelings, and broken hearts, because if you do there's alot of good people on this forum who think your an ok guy , just a bit crazy, i had a freind like you, he wasn't all there, but he knew in a way but couldn't help himself, he to was an ok guy, with freinds just like you have, but the way he is was hurting his freinds feelings and breaking there hearts to see a good freind be so untrue to himself and doing him sef syclogical harm,,, this is what you are doing George, your hurting your freinds being the way your are(don't say you cant help it) people would like you to stop what your thinking and just be a normal person like everyone else, i know you in there George , somewere,,,its just a matter of breaking down the walls of untruth?


----------



## mainliner (Jul 27, 2014)

iv got stage 4 liver cirrhsis George, time, days , months, years mean nothing to me, if i acomplish one thing in life before my times up, it would make me happy to get you to see and think the truth George, ,,,, if this doesn't happen,,,, George ill see you heaven,,,AND THAT IS A GOD DAMN FACT!!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *oh Chaos has laws, depending on what type of Chaos your talking about.
> Sometimes Chaos is for the Good, sometimes not, but there is no good or bad in Chaos.
> Chaos is a tool sometimes used by Karma to restore balance for example.
> Chaos is older then any religion.
> ...


I'm not a fanatic about Myself, as the Christ, anymore.

Its getting old to Me, as the Christ, because I have been believing Myself as the Christ for about 6 years now.

I'm not even quite sure what I would like for people to believe in. Its not like I want people to believe in God or Jesus, or any religion. I believe that people should make their own mind up about their beliefs, or non-beliefs; but people should also be skeptical about their unproven, subjective beliefs.

I'm really not trying to convert anyone to anything. I just enjoy debating about Myself, because I know Myself better then most people. I would like for people to believe in Me, but there are no consequences if they don't believe in Me.

I just want to entertain you people with My Truth. I believe in Myself much more then I believe in God or Jesus, or any religion, but I'm still a Truth seeker that is learning. I don't have all of the answers, but I have some good solutions to the worlds problems. I want to teach what I know.

I'm not trying to start a cult, so people don't need to believe in Me; as long as I am teaching and entertaining, I am fulfilling My purpose.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2014)

mainliner said:


> still lying to your self George,,,what a shame,,, do you believe in people having feelings, and broken hearts, because if you do there's alot of good people on this forum who think your an ok guy , just a bit crazy, i had a freind like you, he wasn't all there, but he knew in a way but couldn't help himself, he to was an ok guy, with freinds just like you have, but the way he is was hurting his freinds feelings and breaking there hearts to see a good freind be so untrue to himself and doing him sef syclogical harm,,, this is what you are doing George, your hurting your freinds being the way your are(don't say you cant help it) people would like you to stop what your thinking and just be a normal person like everyone else, i know you in there George , somewere,,,its just a matter of breaking down the walls of untruth?


This has got to be one of the longest questions, lol. Try and use proper grammer.

Amyways, I am just going to be My humble Self, no matter what people believe or think about Me.

I know that its inevitable that I am going to offend people, because I am claiming to be Christ, but My intentions are not to offend anyone. You won't catch Me personally attacking peoples character.

I am just looking for witnesses and advocates. I want the whole world to witness Me, and maybe My novel solutions can help people. I would like to teach the world My solutions. 

I just want to help people. I want to give people something to believe in.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This has got to be one of the longest questions, lol. Try and use proper grammer.
> 
> Amyways, I am just going to be My humble Self, no matter what people believe or think about Me.
> 
> ...


 so i take it your still lying to yourself and hurt people close to you who care,,in not the only one who knows your not being truthfull to your self, everyone else does to, you didn't answer my question ,, do belief you hurting your friends hearts being like you are( and don't say , i am who i a),,, the real savior wouldn't carry on like this because we would belive him so it wouldn't hurt,,,,thanks for the ' use proper grammer' George in a litle dexlexick,,,, but you don't care just like you don't care about your fiends,,in beginning to think your not as nice as you think George,,,please reconcider you evil man!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2014)

Fluoride: The Hard to Swallow Truth Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 28, 2014)

hi George, how are you today?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 28, 2014)

mainliner said:


> hi George, how are you today?


I am good every day.

How are you buddy?

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 29, 2014)

tell us that story about the alien .


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am good every day.
> 
> How are you buddy?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 im ok, im a bit confused , had the weirdest dream last night , dreamt i was in a little shop called the dream maker,( strange i know ) and people in the village saw me as the local dream fixer, and id go round fixing peoples broken dreams, i felt like a modern day Jesus Christ, doing alsorts of good christian things,there was one person who came to me and said" mister dream fixer my friends had his head in the clouds for most of his life but he wasn't always like that, she said it hurts me to think hes gone a bit,, well you know cuckoo and my dream would be to fix his unrightfull mind so he becomes my friend again, the one i used to know when we were young,, but his heads so far up in the clouds he cant see what's really happening on earth and is breaking my heart, this was a strange dream i hope your following this George, anyways, this i thought would be an easy project, but everyone knows projects take time,so i said " girl ill have to go back to my little shop of dreams and figure out something out, may be we just need a gentle breeze to clear the clouds so he can see what damage hes doing on earth, or we need to be abit more angry and aggresive and give him abit of his own medicine, ,,,,then i woke up George,,it was the strangest dream,,iv heard dreams have somesort of connection to the real world,,,,what connection do you think this has George ??


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> tell us that story about the alien .


 nothing like being suttle,," hey crazy man tell use that bullshit story about the alien so me and me mates who are well stoned can have a good laugh"" be cool man...time for me to use the 'men in black mind eraser'..........dont listen to these George you are who you are and it perfectly understanderabe,,,,NEED I SAY MORE,


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

He is just trolling.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> nothing like being suttle,," hey crazy man tell use that bullshit story about the alien so me and me mates who are well stoned can have a good laugh"" be cool man...time for me to use the 'men in black mind eraser'..........dont listen to these George you are who you are and it perfectly understanderabe,,,,NEED I SAY MORE,


"subtle" spelling errors often.


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> "subtle" spelling errors often.


 ok, don't know how to answer that wun?


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> nothing like being suttle,," hey crazy man tell use that bullshit story about the alien so me and me mates who are well stoned can have a good laugh"" be cool man...time for me to use the 'men in black mind eraser'..........dont listen to these George you are who you are and it perfectly understanderabe,,,,NEED I SAY MORE,


You are just trolling


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Doer said:


> You are just trolling


 no not me i feel sorry for the guy, i new a guy like him once, the only harm he was doing was to him self,,,shame on you , shame on your weed, shame on whatever you munch today, shame shame shame ,,,, fuck it he is crazy like a box of frogs


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> no not me i feel sorry for the guy, i new a guy like him once, the only harm he was doing was to him self,,,shame on you , shame on your weed, shame on whatever you munch today, shame shame shame ,,,, fuck it he is crazy like a box of frogs


Shame>\? That is what religions made up for guilt. When you have guilty feelings then you can make up hell as a punishment,. So you are damning my weed and me to hell, so you are the judgmental fuckhead, troll here.

You are going to Damn what I eat? You are a nut case.

I have never gotten any bullshit like that from Neve.

I don't feel shame. I am free.


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Doer said:


> Shame>\? That is what religions made up for guilt. When you have guilty feelings then you can make up hell as a punishment,. So you are damning my weed and me to hell, so you are the judgmental fuckhead, troll here.
> 
> You are going to Damn what I eat? You are a nut case.
> 
> ...


 yeah free like a crazy free man and crazy free dog called george


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm free from doubt and sin, self loathing and fear. You are not. Though your religion promises, it can't deliver.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> tell us that story about the alien .


The SIGNS of the TIMES!






(If you have any questions about My "alien" encounter, please ask Me your question.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> tell us that story about the alien .


(EDIT- The following text is from the link below.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-saw-a-spiritual-alien-and-now-the-ufos-are-above-my-house.794678/

The following text is from the link above.)

This is a thread about spiritual aliens and UFOs.

First off, I saw My alien in August of 2012. I have been seeing the UFOs (every day except when its cloudy out) for exactly 5 months now, since September 8th of 2013.

Ill now explain My alien encounter: It must have been August of 2012, and it was very windy out that day. It was bright and sunny outside and it was warm because it was the summer. To make a long story short, I noticed a certain tree was blowing funny, it was windy outside. I ended up getting My BB gun to look more closely at the anomaly- the tree that was blowing too much. I sat on My bed and looked outside at the tree. At first I didnt notice anything peculiar. I was just looking at the said tree with a 4 power scope attached to a Daisy air rifle. Then after a few minutes, something appeared in My scope. It was a ~3 foot circle, greyish green, with 2 "eyes". They werent eyes but they were letting light pass right through the holes and they were positioned in the middle of the greyish green circle. Im going to call this circle with the two "eyes" a "face". So I proceeded to stare at this "face" with My BB gun, sitting on My bed in My abode.

A few minutes later came splashes of light through the forehead of the "face". It wasnt producing any light, rather, it was producing holes that the ambient light could pass through. Circle after circle of light was passing though, every second or so: this lasted for maybe a half an hour or so, but I didnt time anything.

Next the whole "face" thing disappeared and something else was there. What appeared was the alien itself, translucent or transparent. I honestly didnt know what I was looking at, at that time; I was dumbfounded by the whole encounter to be candid. Anyways, I noticed the alien moving around and looking at Me. It was hard to observe because the alien was translucent or transparent. I saw the aliens face, body, arms, maybe a leg and foot, and his nose from the side view. The alien was about 15 yards from Me, on top of My neighbors roof the whole time. The alien didnt move from on top of My neighbors roof, but it was moving in place. I saw the alien moving his head around, looking at Me; and its a good thing he was moving his head because I wouldnt have been able to discern it otherwise. I saw the alien moving its hand and arm back and forth to its head very fast.

Ohh yeah, and later I did a calculation, and the alien must have been 3 or 4 feet tall. If two roof shingles/caps equal a foot.

It was a very spiritual experience for Me and I think about My alien encounter every day; and I bet you would think of aliens too if you literally saw one like I did. Weird, I know, but it still happened.

The whole time I was watching the alien was a long time, maybe two through four hours. All I know is that it was daylight out when I first started watching the alien, and I stopped watching the alien when it got dark out and I couldnt see the alien good. Its hard to watch a translucent alien at night even though it was about 15 yards away.

So thats what I remember of My alien encounter and I will never forget it, even though its a little vague now.

Next, the UFOs.

I see UFOs on a daily basis, except when its cloudy outside. I first noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013. But I did see UFOs one day on July 2, 2012, but I didnt see those for more then a few minutes.

Anyways, I first noticed the UFOs that I see every day (practically) on September 8th of 2013. I noticed a "star" that started out higher in the sky, then the next time I went to smoke a cigarette it was lower and to the right; then next time I went to smoke, it was gone. The next day I critically observed this "star" and I noticed it was moving in place; I figured it must be a UFO. I then noticed more and more "stars" move over the next few weeks until I drew the conclusion that all the "stars" in My sky are actually UFOs.

The UFOs disguise themselves as "stars" in the sky but they actually move. The UFOs move in every direction, but you cant discern if they are moving closer or farther away. The UFOs are above the clouds. The UFOs are lite up, so they must use some type of light for this. The UFOs are scattered throughout the sky like stars.

I want to know who is in the UFOs and why dont we have that kind of technology. I can only think of a dichotomy; its either extraterrestrial or military. The UFOs remain in the sky all night, I dont watch them after I go to bed though. I dont know what the UFOs do during the day, but they are in My sky at night. I dont know where else you can see UFOs besides Massachusetts.

I actully made a video about My alien encounter and the UFOs I saw in 2012 and the 5 Signs in the clouds I saw... let Me get the video and I will close with that.

The Signs of the times!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> so i take it your still lying to yourself and hurt people close to you who care,,in not the only one who knows your not being truthfull to your self, everyone else does to, you didn't answer my question ,, do belief you hurting your friends hearts being like you are( and don't say , i am who i a),,, the real savior wouldn't carry on like this because we would belive him so it wouldn't hurt,,,,thanks for the ' use proper grammer' George in a litle dexlexick,,,, but you don't care just like you don't care about your fiends,,in beginning to think your not as nice as you think George,,,please reconcider you evil man!!


I believe what I say, and I say what I believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


>


Man I wish I still got THAT high...

Hey George, I was thinking, if you reverse OMGs again, it becomes GMO, which obviously stands for Genetically Modified Organism  It gives a whole 'nother meaning to "Are you for real?"


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

S
[QU youOTE="Nevaeh420, post: 10744957, member: 460873"]I believe what I say, and I say what I believe.

~PEACE~[/QUOTE]
so you don't care about your freinds George,,,,what about your family like your mother or father,,George. They must be hurting to see there little baby boy has gone a bit off the rail? Don't you care about there feelings ( you need to answer that one for me please George)


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

are you an alien George? Do you want me to take you to our leader? i saw Mary last night again in my dreams George,,,she says hi, and how are you..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Man I wish I still got THAT high...
> 
> Hey George, I was thinking, if you reverse OMGs again, it becomes GMO, which obviously stands for Genetically Modified Organism  It gives a whole 'nother meaning to "Are you for real?"


My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".

My initials are "G.M.O."

I believe I found out about GMOs in the year 2008, a few months before I realized that GMO backwards is OMG. I saw a video about "GMOs", and I figured that My initials are "GMO", so I commenced watching the video. I found out that GMOs are bad, Genetically Modified Orgamisms.

Its funny that My initials are an acroynm both forwards and backwards. 

Its not a big deal, everyone is a god in My opinion. I just believe that I am the Christ of My people. 

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


 so its true mastibation does make you go blind,,,that's why George can see what sort f person he really is


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (EDIT- The following text is from the link below.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-saw-a-spiritual-alien-and-now-the-ufos-are-above-my-house.794678/
> 
> ...


 have u been drinking again George?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> so you don't care about your freinds George,,,,what about your family like your mother or father,,George. They must be hurting to see there little baby boy has gone a bit off the rail? Don't you care about there feelings ( you need to answer that one for me please George)


I don't tell My family, friends, nor strangers that I am Christ, anymore.

When I was telling My family and friends that I am the Christ, it was hurting them. I stopped telling people that I am the Christ a long time ago.

Now, I just tell people on the internet that I am the Christ, because I believe it. Its like My biggest secret that you guys are privvy to.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Its funny that My initials are an acroynm both forwards and backwards,,,,,,,,,NO ITS NOT!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahhh fellas.... everyone's initials are an acronym forwards and backwards.



mainliner said:


> S
> [QU youOTE="Nevaeh420, post: 10744957, member: 460873"]I believe what I say, and I say what I believe.
> 
> ~PEACE~


so you don't care about your freinds George,,,,what about your family like your mother or father,,George. They must be hurting to see there little baby boy has gone a bit off the rail? Don't you care about there feelings ( you need to answer that one for me please George)[/QUOTE]






Friends don't let freinds misspell friends. 

Their feelings are more important than that kettle of piss

there.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> are you an alien George? Do you want me to take you to our leader? i saw Mary last night again in my dreams George,,,she says hi, and how are you..


I am not an alien.

But I am an alien compared to life outside of the earth. If extraterrestrials do exist, then I would be considered an extraterrestial compared to the aliens, by definition anyways.

Please, take Me to "our leader". I would like to meet "our leader".

EDIT- My mother, Mary, is right next to Me. I asked her if she wanted to say anything to you, and she said "No, I don't know this person."

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 29, 2014)

mainliner said:


> have u been drinking again George?


I usually drink alcohol every night.

I usually have a couple sodas with vodka, and a couple of beers, every night. Its not a big deal, and I don't even get buzzed.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't tell My family, friends, nor strangers that I am Christ, anymore.
> 
> When I was telling My family and friends that I am the Christ, it was hurting them. I stopped telling people that I am the Christ a long time ago.
> 
> ...


 yeah but your not the Christ, and your hurting us by telling us this, even if you keep it quite, we will still know your §ill lying to yourself and hurt us ,,you don't want to hurt us do you George, please dont


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2014)

fair amount of booze sounds like.... considering.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Wow, it's like no one even moderates this forum anymore.


This site has gone downhill since the crash. I've noticed a shift in quality, content and members (specifically in the politics section)

I guess if you're around long enough that stuff sort of happens.. 

It's good to see you around


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 30, 2014)

mainliner said:


> im ok, im a bit confused , had the weirdest dream last night , dreamt i was in a little shop called the dream maker,( strange i know ) and people in the village saw me as the local dream fixer, and id go round fixing peoples broken dreams, i felt like a modern day Jesus Christ, doing alsorts of good christian things,there was one person who came to me and said" mister dream fixer my friends had his head in the clouds for most of his life but he wasn't always like that, she said it hurts me to think hes gone a bit,, well you know cuckoo and my dream would be to fix his unrightfull mind so he becomes my friend again, the one i used to know when we were young,, but his heads so far up in the clouds he cant see what's really happening on earth and is breaking my heart, this was a strange dream i hope your following this George, anyways, this i thought would be an easy project, but everyone knows projects take time,so i said " girl ill have to go back to my little shop of dreams and figure out something out, may be we just need a gentle breeze to clear the clouds so he can see what damage hes doing on earth, or we need to be abit more angry and aggresive and give him abit of his own medicine, ,,,,then i woke up George,,it was the strangest dream,,iv heard dreams have somesort of connection to the real world,,,,what connection do you think this has George ??


Dreams mean naught!

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jul 30, 2014)

so what about the one i met the holy ghost and Jesus what do they mean. ,need i say more


----------



## mainliner (Jul 30, 2014)

George, come on George stop being silly now


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 30, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This site has gone downhill since the crash. I've noticed a shift in quality, content and members (specifically in the politics section)
> 
> I guess if you're around long enough that stuff sort of happens..
> 
> It's good to see you around


that wasn't just a crash...it was the illuminate and the freemasons that cause it... if you don't believe me ask gd


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 1, 2014)

mainliner said:


> so what about the one i met the holy ghost and Jesus what do they mean. ,need i say more


Unless you can prove that Jesus and the holy ghost exist, I will not believe in them.

I dream about a lot of things, but My dreams don't mean anything. I usually forget what I dream about, but dreams mean naught anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 1, 2014)

what a boozy , loose, slut...... I saaay.... not very inspiring


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 3, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> what a boozy , loose, slut...... I saaay.... not very inspiring


Who?

What are you talking about?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

I will try and take a new avatar picture today.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who?
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> ~PEACE~


false proptht
false propthet


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

George in confused to who you say you are, ?? Are you the messiah are you Christ are you the savior are you the anionted one ??? What are you if not good old average George???? Please educate me ,, because iv seen your youtube claims , and to perfecty honest George there just silly!!
i cant see your real purpose on this earth but to sit at your pc and reel off a load of bullshit( which i hope you'll prove me wrong) about how you are so important with your ideas,,,???,,, please give me some more understanding as to who you are , because at the moment your just ...george on rollitup!! Ok,, i will defintly read in great interest about your claims George, thank you


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

I just took another avatar selfie picture.

My goatee is getting real long, huh?

I might trim down My goatee, and take another picture.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just took another avatar selfie picture.
> 
> My goatee is getting real long, huh?
> 
> ...


 where is it then , i bet you look like a messiah


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> where is it then , i bet you look like a messiah


My avatar selfie picture is in the top left part of every post I make.

Before, My goatee was short; now My goatee is a few inches long.

My avatar picture is right next to My username, Nevaeh420, at the top left of every post I have made.

Its not that I look like the Messiah, I am the Messiah- the Christ- the King- the Prophet- the Savior- the Chosen One.

Looks have nothing to do with being the Messiah. I am the only Messiah, so I look exactly like Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George in confused to who you say you are, ?? Are you the messiah are you Christ are you the savior are you the anionted one ??? What are you if not good old average George???? Please educate me ,, because iv seen your youtube claims , and to perfecty honest George there just silly!!
> i cant see your real purpose on this earth but to sit at your pc and reel off a load of bullshit( which i hope you'll prove me wrong) about how you are so important with your ideas,,,???,,, please give me some more understanding as to who you are , because at the moment your just ...george on rollitup!! Ok,, i will defintly read in great interest about your claims George, thank you


http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442
> 
> ~PEACE~


 what's up George did you fall asleep halfway through you reply,,it was blank buddy?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what's up George did you fall asleep halfway through you reply,,it was blank buddy?


Check again.

I can see the link that I gave you, and I can see My face in My avatar.

On My computer, I can see the link that I gave you, and I can see My face in My avatar.

I will now give you the link again.

Click on the link below to read My autobiography.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

Click on the link above to read My autobiography.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Check again.
> 
> I can see the link that I gave you, and I can see My face in My avatar.
> 
> ...


 George buddy iv allready read that , you've got to admit its abit silly,,in wanting to know abit of solid proof, all that you've said is what all the other false propthets have said in the past, but they all soon enough fall to the truth, its just not true,, ill read with great interest what else you have George,, and please try to keep it solid proof instead of silly things like omg and you mothers name is Mary,,,them tales are wearing thin, i think you need to step it up a bit buddy,,thanks,,natsy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George buddy iv allready read that , you've got to admit its abit silly,,in wanting to know abit of solid proof, all that you've said is what all the other false propthets have said in the past, but they all soon enough fall to the truth, its just not true,, ill read with great interest what else you have George,, and please try to keep it solid proof instead of silly things like omg and you mothers name is Mary,,,them tales are wearing thin, i think you need to step it up a bit buddy,,thanks,,natsy


I don't have any real "proof". All I have is a collection of evidence.

Its only My personal belief that I am the Christ, apparently I can't prove it. You are all free to believe whatever you want, I am not some kind of spiritual dictator.

If My evidence is not good enough for you, then there is nothing that I can do to prove Myself. 

I bet even Jesus can't even empirically prove that he is the Christ. If anyone could empirically prove that Jesus is the Christ, then the majority of the world would believe in Jesus. Right now, the majority of the world do not believe in Jesus: only the Christians believe in Jesus.

I have about as much evidence to support My claim, as Jesus has evidence to support Jesus' claim. But I have much more contemporary prophecies, compared to Jesus.

I am much greater then Jesus.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George buddy iv allready read that , you've got to admit its abit silly,,in wanting to know abit of solid proof, all that you've said is what all the other false propthets have said in the past, but they all soon enough fall to the truth, its just not true,, ill read with great interest what else you have George,, and please try to keep it solid proof instead of silly things like omg and you mothers name is Mary,,,them tales are wearing thin, i think you need to step it up a bit buddy,,thanks,,natsy


Did you read the whole thread that I linked?

That is the thread that I want to base My book off of.

What did you learn from reading that thread?

Did you read all of My prophecies and the Bible stories that I fulfilled?

I have been posting in that thread every day, you might want to read the last few pages.

Did you read that whole thread, that I linked?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't have any real "proof". All I have is a collection of evidence.,,,,,,,,,,then lets sieve thrugh that evidence and get to the truth? Bullshit,
I am much greater then Jesus.
.....george your getting worse, in trying to get through to you then you go and say that????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 4, 2014)

Michio Kaku: Can Nanotechnology Create Utopia?






Michio Kaku Personal Fabricators






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 4, 2014)

George iv just finished reading your link,, in sorry George but you need help , this isn't heathy for you,


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2014)

george, your beard is kickin'... i'm ready to take you more seriously now if you go full on jesus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> I don't have any real "proof". All I have is a collection of evidence.,,,,,,,,,,then lets sieve thrugh that evidence and get to the truth? Bullshit,
> I am much greater then Jesus.
> .....george your getting worse, in trying to get through to you then you go and say that????


I'm actually pretty normal in real life.

I stopped telling people that I am Christ a long time ago, in real life.

A few of My old friends remember when I was telling them that I am the Messiah, but that was a few years ago.

I get along great with all of My friends, and they think I am pretty normal. I only tell people that I am Christ on the internet, now.

I am doing just fine.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm actually pretty normal in real life.
> 
> I stopped telling people that I am Christ a long time ago, in real life.
> 
> ...


 well that's very honest of you buddy, so long as you don't think in the back of your mind" i don't tell people anymore , but that doesn't delete the fact that i am the Christ". Ok there's no shame in admitance my friend,, i use to be a herion addict George,,ha , how wrong was i,,


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George iv just finished reading your link,, in sorry George but you need help , this isn't heathy for you,


What have you learned from Me? in the link?

I want to write a book. What do you think I should title My book?

What did you learn from Me, from that link I gave you?

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Fuck you.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George iv just finished reading your link,, in sorry George but you need help , this isn't heathy for you,


Yep, check out my siggy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Fuck you.*


Well, someone had to be the first to say it  I concur, fuck you, Georgie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What have you learned from Me? in the link?


I've learned that there is a level of delusion of which I was previously unaware. I've also learned that I like to play kick the retard from time to time, not too proud of that...


> I want to write a book. What do you think I should title My book?


"A Delusional Loser that Accomplished Nothing" is a good working title. You'd be better off _reading_ a book...


> What did you learn from Me, from that link I gave you?


That not only are you lazy, a bully, pathetic and delusional, but that you may be too far gone for any help...

Edit - Wow! I just saw your new avatar. You now look appropriately crazy...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What have you learned from Me? in the link?
> 
> I want to write a book. What do you think I should title My book?
> 
> ...


 nothing George , your ideas have of lot of flaws, the one about hot water hydro power, it takes a dam of water 100.000 tons of water to turn a big turbine for electric to power a small town, a tiny version of this just wouldn't be powerfull enough, there's two houses near me with solar panels to heat thee hot water up , they are big panals , this was in your youtube vid, i know about this stuff George, do u know what perpeptule motion is , its were you get power from a motor without putting power in ,,, your hotwater turbines is a good idea but has flaws buddy,,leave your ideas to the science guys, ok , sorry to burst your bubble ,,George having ideas doesn't make you Christ, ok, nice try though,,


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

george you need a new http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shtick.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Fuck you.*


What did I say to offend you?

But, anyways, I actually like you, Padawanbater2. You seem like a gentleman and a scholar. I am proud of you, because you know what you believe in, and I believe that you believe in science. You seem like you know a lot about science, and I envy you for that.

I don't have any problems with you, because I know you have good intentions.

If I offend anyone, I would advise them to not read My thread. The last thing I want to do is intentionally offend people. You won't catch Me calling people names or undermining them.

I live in My own little fantasy world. I am trying to start a movement for a spiritual enlightenment.

Please forgive Me, if I offended you in any way. You seem cool to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> nothing George , your ideas have of lot of flaws, the one about hot water hydro power, it takes a dam of water 100.000 tons of water to turn a big turbine for electric to power a small town, a tiny version of this just wouldn't be powerfull enough, there's two houses near me with solar panels to heat thee hot water up , they are big panals , this was in your youtube vid, i know about this stuff George, do u know what perpeptule motion is , its were you get power from a motor without putting power in ,,, your hotwater turbines is a good idea but has flaws buddy,,leave your ideas to the science guys, ok , sorry to burst your bubble ,,George having ideas doesn't make you Christ, ok, nice try though,,


Yes, you are right; having ideas does not make a person the Christ.

I'm only Christ in My own mind.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> george you need a new http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shtick.


Can you explain why I need a "shtick", in your own words?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What did I say to offend you?
> 
> But, anyways, I actually like you, Padawanbater2. You seem like a gentleman and a scholar. I am proud of you, because you know what you believe in, and I believe that you believe in science. You seem like you know a lot about science, and I envy you for that.
> 
> ...


 kick his arse George


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, you are right; having ideas does not make a person the Christ.
> 
> I'm only Christ in My own mind.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 well you just answered the question George , in your own mind you've gone abit mad,, don't make it any worse for your self,,


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

George ill ask you one straight question, and i want one straight answer, yes or no, are you are savior?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> kick his arse George


I actually like @Pandawanbater2

I don't plan on kicking anyones ass. I am a humble giant.

Padawanbater2 is usually a pretty cool dude.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> well you just answered the question George , in your own mind you've gone abit mad,, don't make it any worse for your self,,


I have fun on the internet. The internet gives Me something to do.

Its not like I am trying to convert anyone to any religion. I just like to open up on the internet, and I like to talk about My "deepest darkest secrets".

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George ill ask you one straight question, and i want one straight answer, yes or no, are you are savior?


I am only My peoples Savior.

Most people don't even know that I exist, so how can I be their Savior?

And most of the people that know about Me on the internet, they don't want Me to be their Savior.

I hope, one day after I die, many people will learn about Me, and I hope that I can help usher in a global paradise. I will not having any problems being the "dead King of the world", because it doesn't seem like I will be the living King.

I just want people to follow the true Christ, after I die... I am the true Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What did I say to offend you?
> 
> But, anyways, I actually like you, Padawanbater2. You seem like a gentleman and a scholar. I am proud of you, because you know what you believe in, and I believe that you believe in science. You seem like you know a lot about science, and I envy you for that.
> 
> ...


I was drunk when I posted that, man. I don't even remember why I posted it. 

I apologize


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I was drunk when I posted that, man. I don't even remember why I posted it.
> 
> I apologize


Its all good, I know that you're a cool dude.

But, it seems like I inadvertantly offend people every day; you would't be the first to get offended by Me, and you won't be the last to get offended by Me.

The thing is, it entertains Me to talk about the crazy $hit. I get bored easy, so I live vicariously on the internet; I'm in My own little world on the internet. I feel like I can just be Myself, and say anything on My mind, and I don't have to worry about the repercussions. 

Don't let little old Me bother you. I'm just a humble layman that likes to play the Christ on the internet, but I believe Myself.

In real life, you would just think that I am a normal dude, because in real life I don't talk about being Christ or whatever.

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But, it seems like I inadvertantly offend people every day; you would't be the first to get offended by Me, and you won't be the last to get offended by Me.


I think people get offended by some of the things you post because to us, some of the things you post have real life implications. Take for instance the events happening right now in Gaza. If religion didn't exist, that entire situation wouldn't be happening. 

I know to you, it's just a cool story, a cool idea. But to others, it's very real and dangerous. Innocent people who have no say in things take the fall for people who believe these kinds of things, and from the outside, it looks like nobody cares. 

It's simply not fair to subject innocent people to harm. That's what it comes down to. I know you will read this but not consider it to the extent I wish, to the extent you understand the implications of your actions, even as minor as you think they may be on RIU, it has an effect.. People get mad at you because innocent people die around the world for the exact same beliefs you hold and your short-sighted acknowledgement doesn't help them. 

You need to understand this.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> george, your beard is kickin'... i'm ready to take you more seriously now if you go full on jesus


I'm about ready to trim My goatee.

I will take another selfie avatar picture after I trim My goatee.

I do plan on growing My beard out though, but I look better with a short beard.

But what does a long goatee have to do with being Christ? Just because I might look like the Savior, doesn't make Me the Savior. Its only My personal belief that I am the Messiah, whether I look like Christ or not.

I will upload a new avatar after I trim My goatee.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm about ready to trim My goatee.
> 
> I will take another selfie avatar picture after I trim My goatee.
> 
> ...


 have you just read what padwabha said, this is what i was saying George. Your claims are insulting, all the trouble in the world and you claim to be able to.fix them. Even if they are only in your head, its not right George,, iv your the savior the Christ, the messaiah, can you help me get rid of my liver cirrhosis,,


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think people get offended by some of the things you post because to us, some of the things you post have real life implications. Take for instance the events happening right now in Gaza. If religion didn't exist, that entire situation wouldn't be happening.
> 
> I know to you, it's just a cool story, a cool idea. But to others, it's very real and dangerous. Innocent people who have no say in things take the fall for people who believe these kinds of things, and from the outside, it looks like nobody cares.
> 
> ...


The strife in Gaza is between the Jews and the Muslims.

Both the Jews and the Muslims don't believe that Jesus is the Son of God, for the most part.

I have nothing to do with the strife in Gaza. As far as I know, people are not even talking about Me. I am not some kind of influence in anything important. I don't even believe in religion, I don't even have a religion.

But, I agree with you, religion is the cause of many wars and death of innocent people, all because they believe different dogma. If anything, I would like to consider Myself spiritual. I don't have a cult, or even a following. I hope that one day, people will exploit My notions, and create a paradise for all people.

I don't advocate for violence or hatred. I advocate for peace, prosperity, and non-violence. I am sure that you can't quote Me telling anyone to hurt anyone. No, I am telling people to be on their best behavior. 

Even if I was a esteemed spiritual figure, no one would be hurting anyone because of Me, because that would not be going against what I teach. I want people to love other people, and I would like for the whole world to get along. If I had My way, the world would have a global online government, and there would be global peace and prosperity.

There were religious wars long before I was ever born, you can't blame Me for things that happened before I was even born. I am not trying to start a religion, I don't agree with any religion. 

The last thing I want to see is anyone get hurt because of Me. Religion is not even worth fighting about, because we can't even prove if God exists at all. So, people are fighting over their imaginary friend, no? I just want people to have peace and prosperity.

Hypothetically, if I ever become a famous spiritual leader, all people will have to do is see what I have said to see My will and intentions. People would be disobeying Me if they hurt other people intentionally. You can't blame Me because of anyone getting hurt, because I preach non-violence. 

The Muslims and the Jews have been fighting for centuries. Their problems don't even involve Jesus; from what I understand. It doesn't even seem like people believe in Me, nevermind getting radical about My words. 

Its only My personal opinion that I am Christ, it doesn't seem like anyone really believes Me. 

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you explain why I need a "shtick", in your own words?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Lol. You already have a shtick....this here thread, and your story, are it!! I don't think you NEED a shtick (YOU clearly Do), but I'd suggest that you find a 'new one' if you're hoping for slight normalcy for your life. blah blah blah

I expect this concept to fall upon deaf ears, as you've already overlooked the obvious.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But what does a long goatee have to do with being Christ? Just because I might look like the Savior, doesn't make Me the Savior.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yes that's right.

And just because you claim (or pretend) something, doesn't make it so! You seem like a nice man george, unfortunately your choice as Fake-Christ brings your integrity and mental welfare into question. I'd still smoke a doobie with ya so don't take it too personal... I'm not calling you a liar, or crazy.

~ PEACE


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The strife in Gaza is between the Jews and the Muslims.
> 
> Both the Jews and the Muslims don't believe that Jesus is the Son of God, for the most part.
> 
> ...


 George there already is global peace, there's just a few that spoil it for the others


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yes that's right.
> 
> And just because you claim (or pretend) something, doesn't make it so! You seem like a nice man george, unfortunately your choice as Fake-Christ brings your integrity and mental welfare into question. I'd still smoke a doobie with ya so don't take it too personal... I'm not calling you a liar, or crazy.
> 
> ~ PEACE


 then your a lyer and crazy


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes that's right.

I am a liar and crazy.




~ PEACE


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> have you just read what padwabha said, this is what i was saying George. Your claims are insulting, all the trouble in the world and you claim to be able to.fix them. Even if they are only in your head, its not right George,, iv your the savior the Christ, the messaiah, can you help me get rid of my liver cirrhosis,,


I can't heal you. I am not a miracle worker, and I am not claiming to be a miracle worker.

Maybe, you should try marijuana oil. Go to youtube and search "Run From The Cure", watch the full video.

I can't even heal Myself, I can get sick like anyone else.

I am more of a Prophet, compared to a miracle worker. I don't even believe Jesus can heal people, thats a myth, there is no such thing as a miracle worker.

Seak treatment from doctors.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just took a selfie avatar picture with My shirt off, and I trimmed My goatee.

What do you guys think of My new avatar picture?

Do I look better with a shorter goatee?

Someone should post this picture in My thread, before I take another selfie avatar picture.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just took a selfie avatar picture with My shirt off, and I trimmed My goatee.
> 
> What do you guys think of My new avatar picture?
> 
> ...


 you've ruined you whole image of Christ buddy no ones gonna belive you now, or well , it was good while it lasted, what do we call you now your not the messiah. Olord


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> you've ruined you whole image of Christ buddy no ones gonna belive you now, or well , it was good while it lasted, what do we call you now your not the messiah. Olord


Lol!

I can always grow out My beard, and I can always grow a goatee: it just takes a few months.

I am not the Christ because I have a long beard, I am the Savior because I was Chosen to be the Messiah.

My facial hair has nothing to do with Me being the Prophet. I will always be the Savior of My chosen people. 

I think I look better with a shorter beard.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> well you just answered the question George , in your own mind you've gone abit mad,, don't make it any worse for your self,,


When I first had My apotheosis, I was totally crazy.

I am much better now; I learned from some of My mistakes.

I will no longer tell people, in real life, that I am the Christ. Problem solved.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> When I first had My apotheosis, I was totally crazy.
> 
> I am much better now; I learned from some of My mistakes.
> 
> ...


 i don't belive you , i can hear you in you mind saying" it doesn't matter what people think ,i know the truth and that's all that matters'


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i don't belive you , i can hear you in you mind saying" it doesn't matter what people think ,i know the truth and that's all that matters'


Yes, there is some truth to that statement.

I believe in Myself, as the Christ. Its not like I worship Myself, and I don't want other people to worship Me either.

I am content with My beliefs. I have My own ideologies. I have My own Spirituality. I am the best at being Myself. I am perfect at being Myself.

I want to do many things, including sharing knowledge. 

I believe that one day, I will be the King of the world, and what I did while I was alive changed the world forever.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, there is some truth to that statement.
> 
> I believe in Myself, as the Christ. Its not like I worship Myself, and I don't want other people to worship Me either.
> 
> ...


 well start right hear George,,share some knowledge with me, tell me something amazing,really in interested


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

Seek and you shall find.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

I have an antique wristwatch in my anus.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Seek and you shall find.


 unless its that Italian geezer from the pizza place who did my woman,,,man did i seek,,,never fucking found. Bastard


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> well start right hear George,,share some knowledge with me, tell me something amazing,really in interested


You should really learn how to spell the word "I'm", instead of writing the word "in". 

I have put all of the interesting knowledge in the link that I gave you. 

But, to entertain you, I am willing to bet that in the distant future, we will have vehicles that will be able to fly through the air, through water, and outer space: I call these vehicles "SPACE JETS". SPACE JETS are the transportation for the future. We can already build SPACE JETS, but I'm sure that the government would want to keep it top secret for now.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should really learn how to spell the word "I'm", instead of writing the word "in".
> 
> I have put all of the interesting knowledge in the link that I gave you.
> 
> ...


 i need to be more carful spelling in, m&n are so close to gether, i use a phone ?? Anyways,, the flynig car idea has been around since the 40's George, and everone knows it will happen in the future , you can get a car to park its self , the self drive car will come before the flying car , but it will happen ,,this idea you shared with me isn't real proof your different to any one else George and im sorry to say it def wont sell books,, how else can u prove that your Christ, the king , in sure you could prove it for real buddy if you look deep enough, at the moment in swaying to the false prpthet side,,,sorry


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

[QUOTE="Nevaeh420, post: 10770400, member: 

But, to entertain you, I am willing to bet that in the distant future, we will have vehicles that will be able to fly through the air, through water, and outer space: I call these vehicles "SPACE JETS". SPACE JETS are the transportation for the future. We can already build SPACE JETS, but I'm sure that the government would want to keep it top secret for now.

~PEACE~[/QUOTE]

We got em already SEE.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

can you see were this is going George, iv allready give you two examples that your ideas have massive flaws, they either don't work ( the hot water hydro turbine one ) and the flying car?, your going to have to do better than this buddy, you looking abit false at the moment , until you can prove otherwise, George, i think you know in not trolling you that's way below my level of intelegence , in serious for you to keep talking to me ,, and don't say its all in the links i provided cause this is what im trying to seive through with you George and get down to the real true,,,, ok two down George what's the next one that i cant argue with. , thanks look forward to it,?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i need to be more carful spelling in, m&n are so close to gether, i use a phone ?? Anyways,, the flynig car idea has been around since the 40's George, and everone knows it will happen in the future , you can get a car to park its self , the self drive car will come before the flying car , but it will happen ,,this idea you shared with me isn't real proof your different to any one else George and im sorry to say it def wont sell books,, how else can u prove that your Christ, the king , in sure you could prove it for real buddy if you look deep enough, at the moment in swaying to the false prpthet side,,,sorry


Nope, I guess that I can't empirically PROVE that I am Christ.

But, to be fair, even the pope can't empirically PROVE that Jesus is the Christ, either. No one can prove to an Atheist that Jesus is the Christ. To be veridical, I watch Christian TV most nights, and I still don't believe Jesus is the Christ. (But when I was a Christian, before the year 2008, I used to believe that Jesus was the Christ.)

Some things you just need a little bit of faith to believe. I don't need to prove that I am the Christ to anyone, because its only My personal belief. I have faith in Myself: I'm not claiming to be perfect, but I still believe in Myself.

At the very least, it should be a fact that I am claiming to be the Christ. You should know that I believe that I am the Christ. But no, I can't prove Myself to the skeptics. I can only be Myself.

You should have faith that I am not trying to decieve you to believe a lie. You don't have to believe in Me, no one is obligated to believe in Me.

I can only do My best.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> can you see were this is going George, iv allready give you two examples that your ideas have massive flaws, they either don't work ( the hot water hydro turbine one ) and the flying car?, your going to have to do better than this buddy, you looking abit false at the moment , until you can prove otherwise, George, i think you know in not trolling you that's way below my level of intelegence , in serious for you to keep talking to me ,, and don't say its all in the links i provided cause this is what im trying to seive through with you George and get down to the real true,,,, ok two down George what's the next one that i cant argue with. , thanks look forward to it,?


One of these days, I will post most of My prophecies for the future, in this thread.

I plan on creating abodes that are inside of mountains, pyramid cities, underground, floating on top of the ocean, underwater, under the ocean floor, and in outer space.

These will be all of the places that you can create an abode.

What do you have to say about that?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> One of these days, I will post most of My prophecies for the future, in this thread.
> 
> I plan on creating abodes that are inside of mountains, pyramid cities, underground, floating on top of the ocean, underwater, under the ocean floor, and in outer space.
> 
> ...


 what's an abode? IM sorry bud but if never heard this word, it sounds expensive? Explain please


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what's an abode? IM sorry bud but if never heard this word, it sounds expensive? Explain please


abode[ uh-bohd ]
noun
1. a place in which a person resides; residence; dwelling; habitation; home.
2. an extended stay in a place; sojourn.

An abode is just a "big" word for "home".

Abode= home.

So when you hear the word "abode", you should think a "home".

I will now use the word "abode" in a couple of sentances:

My abode is in Massachusetts, USA.

I plan on creating abodes in every possible place.

Abode means home.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> abode[ uh-bohd ]
> noun
> 1. a place in which a person resides; residence; dwelling; habitation; home.
> 2. an extended stay in a place; sojourn.
> ...


 yeah thanks i know now,like this" im going back to my abode and getting stoned" yes?...lol
George buddy you ideas great but do you honestly think there's any need to put abodes in pyrimids etc etc,, if the world gets over crowded like it did in Japan , they'll just introduce 1 child per family law, and build up, there's plenty sky if we run out of earth, , nice try again George , but no cigar buddy, sorry?,,come beddy if you say you are who say you are then you need just alittle bit more solid evidence,,,instead of multi flawed ideas,,its ok to give in to it now if you want George to save your sanity, ill be here if you need to talk to someone?? Give me some more ideas buddy come on


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> yeah thanks i know now,like this" im going back to my abode and getting stoned" yes?...lol
> George buddy you ideas great but do you honestly think there's any need to put abodes in pyrimids etc etc,, if the world gets over crowded like it did in Japan , they'll just introduce 1 child per family law, and build up, there's plenty sky if we run out of earth, , nice try again George , but no cigar buddy, sorry?,,come beddy if you say you are who say you are then you need just alittle bit more solid evidence,,,instead of multi flawed ideas,,its ok to give in to it now if you want George to save your sanity, ill be here if you need to talk to someone?? Give me some more ideas buddy come on


city in pyramid






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> city in pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 George you've just shown me an idea of someone elses idea, not yours, i don't understand what your getting at? Please explain, belive me George if been nice to you haven't i , in class mself a good person and helpfull but your ideas not only have big flaws , some of them arnt even yours?? When i first started to talk to u a few days ago, i said i was god etc , i did it just to make you realize what you sound like to other people ( don't say it doesn't matter what i sound like ) and that didn't seem to work i, i thought just for a tiny bit i was getting though to you , but no your claims of Christ etc carried on, so i admitted i was lying and now iv got to know you on a equal level , with no mud slinging , and to be honest George yoù sound like your ready to give up with your claims and come back down to earth, your ideas are flawed and other peoples or even been done before so your not new and i belive your a false propthet by mistake , meening you didn't realize it wasn't true,,am i right buddy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George you've just shown me an idea of someone elses idea, not yours, i don't understand what your getting at? Please explain, belive me George if been nice to you haven't i , in class mself a good person and helpfull but your ideas not only have big flaws , some of them arnt even yours?? When i first started to talk to u a few days ago, i said i was god etc , i did it just to make you realize what you sound like to other people ( don't say it doesn't matter what i sound like ) and that didn't seem to work i, i thought just for a tiny bit i was getting though to you , but no your claims of Christ etc carried on, so i admitted i was lying and now iv got to know you on a equal level , with no mud slinging , and to be honest George yoù sound like your ready to give up with your claims and come back down to earth, your ideas are flawed and other peoples or even been done before so your not new and i belive your a false propthet by mistake , meening you didn't realize it wasn't true,,am i right buddy


I believe that I have some novel notions, and I have also advocated for other peoples notions as well.

The pyramid city notion is brilliant. But I figured if they can build one pyramid city, why not build thousands of pyramid cities all across the globe?

But most of My prophecies are novel, or at least they were novel to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe that I have some novel notions, and I have also advocated for other peoples notions as well.
> 
> The pyramid city notion is brilliant. But I figured if they can build one pyramid city, why not build thousands of pyramid cities all across the globe?
> 
> ...


 tell me some novel notions George, an original one, one what really explains you purpose on earth,, you need to redeem your belief of who you are, before people who are reading these post between me and you , realize your a false propthet,,,,George buddy. --MANY HAVE TRIED , MANY HAVE HOPED , MANY HAVE BELIEVED ,,BUT ALL HAVE FAILED,,sorry buddy its not looking good is it my friend??


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> tell me some novel notions George, an original one, one what really explains you purpose on earth,, you need to redeem your belief of who you are, before people who are reading these post between me and you , realize your a false propthet,,,,George buddy. --MANY HAVE TRIED , MANY HAVE HOPED , MANY HAVE BELIEVED ,,BUT ALL HAVE FAILED,,sorry buddy its not looking good is it my friend??


You say that you watched My videos of Myself. You say that you read that link that I posted.

If you indeed watched My videos of Myself, and you read the who link that I posted, you have got My best.

I don't have anything new as of now. If you read that link, and you don't want to believe in Me, there is nothing I can say that will make you believe in Me. 

You don't need to believe in Me; I am not obligating anyone to believe in Me. If you would rather believe in Jesus, Muhammed, Buddha, or whoever; thats cool with Me. I am just the alternative to all of the fake messiahs.

I am much more contemporary, compared to all of the religions. I have fresh notions, novel solutions, and I am based on the Truth. Feel free to believe what you want.

I am not forcing anyone to believe anything. I am just a guiding force.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You say that you watched My videos of Myself. You say that you read that link that I posted.
> 
> If you indeed watched My videos of Myself, and you read the who link that I posted, you have got My best.
> 
> ...


. I have fresh notions, novel solutions, and I am based on the Truth. Feel free to believe what you want.
there not fresh George , and i know you not trying to force me in belivin you , but i find it hard to belive you ( and i wont to honest ) when your claims all have cracks in them , in sorry your not convining enough that's why people troll u so much, if it was true and you were honest to people , youd earn more respect than you do now,,,iv read all.your links and , well , come on buddy you have to see there more funny than serios , do you get medicaton from the docs?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> . I have fresh notions, novel solutions, and I am based on the Truth. Feel free to believe what you want.
> there not fresh George , and i know you not trying to force me in belivin you , but i find it hard to belive you ( and i wont to honest ) when your claims all have cracks in them , in sorry your not convining enough that's why people troll u so much, if it was true and you were honest to people , youd earn more respect than you do now,,,iv read all.your links and , well , come on buddy you have to see there more funny than serios , do you get medicaton from the docs?


I don't take any prescription pills, but I do get an antipsychotic shot ever 3 weeks.

I guess My Spirituality is not for you. You are free to join in My Spirituality, but it seems like you have different beliefs.

By the way, I saw that thread you posted in Talk N Toke, about you quoting Me. That thread got closed real quick. What was the purpose of that thread?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't take any prescription pills, but I do get an antipsychotic shot ever 3 weeks.
> 
> I guess My Spirituality is not for you. You are free to join in My Spirituality, but it seems like you have different beliefs.
> 
> ...


 George you do say some funny things,,if only you could hear yourself,,,,,,i abviously cant change your mind with the false prpthet thing,,,so heres what in gonna do,,,,,do u remember all that stuff i said about me being god and being told by Mary and Jesus, in the dreams iv had, yes,,,,,,,,buddy its all true,,,now you think about that for a while because iv had to think about for the last 20 years ,,,,ok,, have nice day and life George i hope you see sense someday because it doesn't matter to me ,, i ain't mad at you buddy,,,,,,Matthew Frankland your true savior,


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George you do say some funny things,,if only you could hear yourself,,,,,,i abviously cant change your mind with the false prpthet thing,,,so heres what in gonna do,,,,,do u remember all that stuff i said about me being god and being told by Mary and Jesus, in the dreams iv had, yes,,,,,,,,buddy its all true,,,now you think about that for a while because iv had to think about for the last 20 years ,,,,ok,, have nice day and life George i hope you see sense someday because it doesn't matter to me ,, i ain't mad at you buddy,,,,,,Matthew Frankland your true savior,


I don't believe you are going to change My beliefs; and I don't believe that I am going to change your beliefs.

I just enjoy talking to you, buddy. You seem like a wonderful person, and I hope your body heals.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't believe you are going to change My beliefs; and I don't believe that I am going to change your beliefs.
> 
> I just enjoy talking to you, buddy. You seem like a wonderful person, and I hope your body heals.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 only heaven can heal me george


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> only heaven can heal me george


I hope that you find doctor Heaven, as soon as possible.

Are you in pain?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I hope that you find doctor Heaven, as soon as possible.
> 
> Are you in pain?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 , i get tired alot and joints and musculs ache , 25 years have been knocked off my life, i guess that's 25 years closer to heaven in my books ha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> , i get tired alot and joints and musculs ache , 25 years have been knocked off my life, i guess that's 25 years closer to heaven in my books ha


I hope you go to heaven, honestly.

But to be veridical, I doubt that there is a heaven. I do believe in reincarnation though, so I believe that you will be born again.

I'm sure that death isn't so bad. Whats the worst thing that can happen to you? It will be like before you were born, naught.

The fact is that we are all going to die one day. Right now, there is no such thing as immortal people. 

Who knows, we all might be better off dead, because we won't have any problems. But most people don't want to die, because of fear of the unknown.

Give Me 100 years or less, and I will be just as dead as you. Who knows? It might be peaceful?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2014)

I immortalized myself through cryogenics. I'm writing this from the future, FACT.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I hope you go to heaven, honestly.
> 
> But to be veridical, I doubt that there is a heaven. I do believe in reincarnation though, so I believe that you will be born again.
> 
> ...


 i do like you posts George there interesting when your not talking shit lol,,
It will be like before you were born, naught.
you were on about death , that makes sense but there's one thing that's at the back of my mind with that qoute,,,,,, but before you were born you had no.heart no soul.no feelings and no memory's, what's going to happen to them don't you belive in eternal love ( heaven)


----------



## mainliner (Aug 7, 2014)

Give Me 100 years or less, and I will be just as dead as you. Who knows? It might be peaceful?
-------just as dead as you ,thanks George i could have put that in my thread i opened about funny qoutes by omg,,but its been locked,,lol. See what i mean when i said you do say some funny things,,,,,,,,,,,there's was another one .....you said,,,,i cant heal you im not a miricule worker,, have you tryed weed oil ? That might work? Lololol brilliant,,, see you soon buddy got to fly


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i do like you posts George there interesting when your not talking shit lol,,
> It will be like before you were born, naught.
> you were on about death , that makes sense but there's one thing that's at the back of my mind with that qoute,,,,,, but before you were born you had no.heart no soul.no feelings and no memory's, what's going to happen to them don't you belive in eternal love ( heaven)


I used to believe in heaven when I was younger. I used to believe in Jesus when I was younger.

I have read many, many posts by the Atheists, and I have been biased by some of the Atheists. I want to only speak (and know) the truth. I trust science more then I trust the Bible.

I just want to believe in facts. I don't need to believe in fairy tales to make Me feel better, I am a grown man.

Whatever the truth is, I want to know and believe that.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

mainliner said:


> Give Me 100 years or less, and I will be just as dead as you. Who knows? It might be peaceful?
> -------just as dead as you ,thanks George i could have put that in my thread i opened about funny qoutes by omg,,but its been locked,,lol. See what i mean when i said you do say some funny things,,,,,,,,,,,there's was another one .....you said,,,,i cant heal you im not a miricule worker,, have you tryed weed oil ? That might work? Lololol brilliant,,, see you soon buddy got to fly


Ok buddy, hit Me up when you are not "flying".

You are always welcome in My thread. I like you.

P.S. I was going to post in that thread your talking about, but it was locked when I got there.

~PEACE~


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2014)

i don't get you nev, what is your story? i don't want to read this whole thread. so you're the Christ??? is this what you really think, or is this a post whore type thing?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i don't get you nev, what is your story? i don't want to read this whole thread. so you're the Christ??? is this what you really think, or is this a post whore type thing?


Yes, I really believe that I am the Christ.

I will now explain to you why I had My apotheosis, back in the year 2008.

My mothers name is Mary.

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. My Name means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree". Go search for, "Romans 11:16-26", and you will see how many times the Bible talks about the "olive tree".

Also, search for, "Revelation 3:12", and you will see that Jesus said that he would have a "NEW NAME".

As we all know, if the Bible is correct, the "mother of God" name is Mary. And My mothers name is Mary, too.

I started to believe that I am the Christ back in the year 2008.

My initials, for George Manuel Oliveira, are GMO.

GMO= Genetically Modified Organism!

GMO backwards is OMG!

OMG= O My God!

So, My initials have a well known meaning both forwards and backwards.

So, because of these things, I believe that I am the Christ. I also have many prophecies for the future: and I believe that I have fulfilled many Bible stories as well.

I will now give you a link, in My next post, that is going to be the basis for the Book that I hope will get published. Right now, My Book is free, so please take the time to read the whole thread. I go into detail about many things, and I believe that its very interesting. In this next link, you will be able to watch over an hour of Me explaining My prophecies and whatnot, you will be able to read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, and much more. Please take the time to read My book, while its free.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I really believe that I am the Christ.
> 
> I will now explain to you why I had My apotheosis, back in the year 2008.
> 
> ...


 hey George, how r u, still holding on to falsities i see? Lol


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

George what sort of person or how did u think before 2008, id like to get to know the old you, before all this " my mothers Mary, and omg etc etc" have ever worked or done other things ,,? Just interested,,, lets try and get the true George back on earth yes buddy, im all ears?? Err all eyes reading text??


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i don't get you nev, what is your story? i don't want to read this whole thread. so you're the Christ??? is this what you really think, or is this a post whore type thing?


http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0

~PEACE~


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey nev, I pooped a poop that looks like you! I'm selling it on ebay


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/0
> 
> ~PEACE~


 George every time someone comes on here and ask who you are. All you do is tell them the same od shit, giving them that link, and you wonder why people think your lying,a then you go into a speach like,,i don't care if you don't belive me i know who i am and that's all that matters, need i say more,,,,we had this chat yestereday and i think its about you came up with some new material,,ditch that link , ditch the fact that your name is omg etc you really need a fresh look on it,,, i am not a judge mental person buddy you know that ,,,ill work with you to try and find some better proof because what you've got is wearing thin, in sorry,,,belive me if any one would like you to be the Christ its me,,ok ,,have a think in sure we can work together and do a bit of digging, maybe in your past there's something you've overlooked/??,, what do u say buddy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George what sort of person or how did u think before 2008, id like to get to know the old you, before all this " my mothers Mary, and omg etc etc" have ever worked or done other things ,,? Just interested,,, lets try and get the true George back on earth yes buddy, im all ears?? Err all eyes reading text??


Before the year 2008, I was a Christian that never read the Bible, and I didn't go to church.

I went to a vocational technical high school, where I took electronic engineering. I used to work out at the gym a lot, so I was in great shape, and all of the girls liked Me.

I used to be very popular in high school, it seemed like everyone wanted to be My friend. 

I used to work at a few jobs in high school, so I could pay My car insurance, gas for My car, money for clothes, and food money, etc., etc..

I took a placement test for college, and I almost had a perfect score, so they put Me in the top engineering classes at UMass Dartmouth college. I only stayed at college for about a month or so, I was having anxiety problems, and I was too busy having sex and parting.

After college, I started to work a construction job. I worked at the construction job for about 6 months, then I started to get into cocaine. I had a motorcycle while I was working towards the end of My constuction career. I got into a motorcycle accident, and then My moyorcycle was "stolen". I'm not going to confirm or deny if I pulled an insurance job; use your imagination.

After I collected My insurance money, I started going to scuba diving school. I bought all the scuba diving equipment that I needed to start out, as a beginner. To make a long story short, I became a commercial shellfisherman. I used to scuba dive, almost every day, for quahogs.

I meet one of My best friends that was a shellfisherman too. My friend introduced Me to a commercial fishing boat. I started to become a commercial fisherman, on a 165 foot commercial boat.

I meet My x fiance while I was working as a commercial fisherman, on My first boat. I was fishing for herring and mackeral on My first boat, the Dona Martita. I made some money while I was working on that boat, but it wasn't enough. The season ended for that boat, and I started working on a lobster boat.

Anyways, I worked on like a handfull of boats. I ended up saving up enough money to buy a house with cash. I was planning to start a family with My x fiance in My house. I still own My own house to this day, I have owned My house for over 6 years now.

While I was living in My house, I was trying to grow marijuana. The first time I ever grew indoors, it was an experiment to get acclimated to the equipment and whatnot. My third grow came out awsome, I bought good seeds from the internet this time. I fronted a few pounds to a rich guy I knew... he ended up taking months to pay Me back. I couldn't afford to live at My house, because I ran out of money.

When I moved back to Massachusetts, My x fiance broke up with Me. I couldn't eat food. I would puke up My food, because My heart was broken.

A few weeks after My x fiance broke up with Me, I found out that I'm Christ. I was very delusional, because I just started smoking marijuana again, and plus I wasn't eating food.

I told My dad that I'm "Jesus", and I later said, "You make Me feel like I want to kill Myself", to My dad. I went to My first mental hospital that night. I stayes at the mental hospital for maybe 3 weeks, but I was scared and I thought they were going to keep Me forever.

To make a long story short, I have been to about 10 mental hospitals since the year 2008. Now, I go to the mental hospitals to take a vacation.

So, thats a curtailed version of My Life story, from the last 10 years or so.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Hey nev, I pooped a poop that looks like you! I'm selling it on ebay


Lmao, can you show Me your poop that looks like Me?

Just take a picture of your poop, and post that picture in My thread, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Before the year 2008, I was a Christian that never read the Bible, and I didn't go to church.
> 
> I went to a vocational technical high school, where I took electronic engineering. I used to work out at the gym a lot, so I was in great shape, and all of the girls liked Me.
> 
> ...


 wwwwwtttttffffff George , your a proper forest gump,lol,



When I moved back to Massachusetts, My x fiance broke up with Me. I couldn't eat food. I would puke up My food, because My heart was broken.


IS THIS THE POINT IN YOUR LIFE WERE IT ALL WENT UPSIDE DOWN?


AND DO YOU FEEL YOU INVENTED THIS FICTIONAL IDEA IN YOUR HEAD ABOUT BEING CHRIST , TO GET AWAY FROM ALL THE HEART BREAK?? THATS WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE TO ME GEORGE AND PROBLY ANYONE WHOS READING THIS TOO,,,ARE YOU OK IN YOURSELF,,SERIOUSLY,,,,BUDDY , ARE YOU?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

mainliner said:


> wwwwwtttttffffff George , your a proper forest gump,lol,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm just fine.

I can see My evidence for being Christ; and its manifest that you can't see My evidence.

You have your own beliefs, and I have My own beliefs.

You are not going to change My mind about Myself, and I am apparently not changing your mind about Myself- the Christ.

I just enjoy talking to you: you seem like a nice person. You don't have to agree with Me, and I don't have to agree with you: but we can still be civil about our discussions.

Its not a big deal to Me (anymore) that I am the Christ, its just a fact that I live with. Its only My personal opinion that I am the Christ, its not like I have a cult; and I don't want a cult.

I will agree to disagree with you, My friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I'm just fine.
> 
> I can see My evidence for being Christ; and its manifest that you can't see My evidence.
> 
> ...


ok no problem buddy,,,but you didn't answer my question,,is the part in you life where you said , you coulnt eat because of a broken heart, the part where you seemed to lose your sense of reality,,,?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

mainliner said:


> ok no problem buddy,,,but you didn't answer my question,,is the part in you life where you said , you coulnt eat because of a broken heart, the part where you seemed to lose your sense of reality,,,?


Yes, I went very crazy after My x fiance broke up with Me.

As I said, I stopped eating for about a month and a half, or roughly 40 days. 

I used to smoke cannabis as a young kid, but I quit smoking marijuana when I was about 15 years old, until I was about 23 years old. Right before My x fiance broke up with Me, I started to smoke herb again; and that happened when I was almost 23 years old. So I never really smoked pot from the age of 16 years old, until I was almost 23 years old; so I basically went 7 years without smoking marijuana.

I was getting super stoned for a few reasons. First, I haven't smoked marijuana for about 7 years: and I grew some super cannabis. All of the weed dealers were telling Me that My marijuana was the best that they have ever seen or smoked. 

I bet part of the reason why My x fiance broke up with Me was because I was acting crazy when I was stoned. Plus, I was just getting into all of the conspiracy theories, and I was telling My x fiance about the conspiracies. So between these things, I bet I was turning her off.

Ever since I was 16 years old, I used to weigh about 185 pounds of pure muscle, and I'm 6 foot 1 inch. After I didn't eat food for over a month, I went down to about 160 pounds, and I am still 6 foot 1 inch. Needless to say, I lost about 25 pounds in little over a month, and I was skinny to begin with. After not eating for about 40 days, I looked more anerexic then an anerexic person. 

Between not eating for about 40 days, and smoking some killer herb, I was very delusional. And it was because My x fiance broke up with Me, that I wasn't eating.

I am much better now.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I went very crazy after My x fiance broke up with Me.
> 
> As I said, I stopped eating for about a month and a half, or roughly 40 days.
> 
> ...


 r u sure, u sound a bit lost,, and what method did you grow weed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I want to write a book. What do you think I should title My book?


"Becoming Costanza"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

mainliner said:


> r u sure, u sound a bit lost,, and what method did you grow weed


In My house, I was growing hydorponically, with soiless mix.

I have also grown in deep water culture (DWC). It was called bubbleponics, because it also had a drip system on top of the buckets.

Growing cannabis is easy: after the grow room is set up, all you need is good seeds, good nutrients, a ph meter, and a tds meter. As long as you are not over ferterlizing, all you need to do is keep the ph at the correct level. In hydoponics, you should keep the ph at about 5.7, or close to that.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> "Becoming Costanza"


I'm lost.

What is that supposed to mean?

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> ~PEACE~



If you didnt get it,then I really cant explain it,,,watch a few episodes of Seinfield if you dare.Its just my wacked sense of humor.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I really believe that I am the Christ. My mothers name is Mary. As we all know, if the Bible is correct, the "mother of God" name is Mary. And My mothers name is Mary, too.


your mothers name is mary, is what your second quoted sentence says, verbatim! agreed? agreed! the last quoted sentence states, "and my mothers name is mary, too, verbatim! agreed? agreed! so, the last sentence quoted, actually says, "Jesus' mother was named mary, and so was mine." translation; "the true Jesus had a mother named mary." your mother was also named mary. thus, you are not the real Jesus Christ, but your mothers had the same first name... 
NEXT!!!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 8, 2014)

come George there picking away at your beliefs, i told you its not looking good,you need to work on some new material for tommorow, or you just gonna be plain old George again, remember like you used to be when your x broke your heart,,,don't let me down buddy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> your mothers name is mary, is what your second quoted sentence says, verbatim! agreed? agreed! the last quoted sentence states, "and my mothers name is mary, too, verbatim! agreed? agreed! so, the last sentence quoted, actually says, "Jesus' mother was named mary, and so was mine." translation; "the true Jesus had a mother named mary." your mother was also named mary. thus, you are not the real Jesus Christ, but your mothers had the same first name...
> NEXT!!!


Do you believe in Jesus?

If you believe in Jesus; why do you believe in Jesus?

There is no empirical evidence for Jesus. I, Christ George Manuel Oliveira, am alive: Jesus is dead.

I have probably millions of times more evidence, compared to Jesus. There is no evidence for Jesus. I have records of Myself since I was born. It should be a fact that I have said everything that I have said. To be candid, we don't know anything that Jesus ever said; all we have is hearsay. And the Bible is not the most credible book either.

So, why would you rather believe in Jesus, and not Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

mainliner said:


> come George there picking away at your beliefs, i told you its not looking good,you need to work on some new material for tommorow, or you just gonna be plain old George again, remember like you used to be when your x broke your heart,,,don't let me down buddy


Most peoples beliefs are subjective.

Its only a matter of opinion when it comes to belief, no one is right or wrong, because its just subjective beliefs. Some beliefs are a lot less crazy compared to other beliefs, but if it can't be proven, it can't be proven.

I believe in Myself, no one is going to change My beliefs so easy.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> If you didnt get it,then I really cant explain it,,,watch a few episodes of Seinfield if you dare.Its just my wacked sense of humor.


I don't understand you sometimes, but you know that I like you anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 9, 2014)

i told george a long time ago his problems all stem from a woman , he needs to get himself a new lady , and im sure his jesus complex would disappear .


----------



## mainliner (Aug 9, 2014)

Very true george


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> In My house, I was growing hydorponically, with soiless mix.
> 
> I have also grown in deep water culture (DWC). It was called bubbleponics, because it also had a drip system on top of the buckets.
> 
> ...


Bullshit, you didn't grow shit. You grew the best weed, it was easy, and after growing pounds of it you ran out of money. We all know how difficult it is to get rid of great weed, no market for it at all. Sounds really believable. I'll bet you didn't take one picture of all that weed you grew, just like you have no picture of your ufos and alien encounter. Pics or none of it happened. All of these things are simply delusions in your mind. I grow great weed for a living, and it is not easy. Simple maybe, but not easy. You suggesting as much is an insult to the great growers on this board...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Bullshit, you didn't grow shit. You grew the best weed, it was easy, and after growing pounds of it you ran out of money. We all know how difficult it is to get rid of great weed, no market for it at all. Sounds really believable. I'll bet you didn't take one picture of all that weed you grew, just like you have no picture of your ufos and alien encounter. Pics or none of it happened. All of these things are simply delusions in your mind. I grow great weed for a living, and it is not easy. Simple maybe, but not easy. You suggesting as much is an insult to the great growers on this board...


 see George your notions and beliefs are all being pulled apart, in here to help you George , you told me your life story the other day, and was convinced apart from the weed stuff and most other things i think you egxauated, but your Jesus complex is all stemmed from someone or something that's broke your heart ,,,think of it like this ,,,to some people its easei to sweep a broken heart under the rug and deal with it later , after all no one wants a broken heart , it hurts man,,,and some people just take it on the chin and choke it up,,then there's people like you how are so confused at the belieif your worlds not only been torn apart but your heart has too, and its easier to live a lie and act out a Jesus complex of power and strengh, than to live the truth that you are powerless to a broken heart and weak,,, i hope you read this George i thinks it time you man up to your feelings and restart , you again? A broken heart does strange things to people George no one teaches you in life how to look after it or cope with it,,people commit murder, do hard drugs, sucicide, wars, crime all because of peoples feelings and there own, some even go alittle crazy just to mask the pain a bit,,,,understand you do, wether you belive it or not, didn't matter to me, just do your sanity a favour and drop the act, everyone can see through you buddy especaily me,,,,


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

your response to my last post has allready fallen on deaf ears buddy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 10, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i told george a long time ago his problems all stem from a woman , he needs to get himself a new lady , and im sure his jesus complex would disappear .


Maybe, but I don't think so.

As I have said many times, I don't tell My friends or family that I am Christ anymore: that got Me locked up in mental hospitals a few times.

I just like living My Christ life vicariously on the internet. I believe in Myself, the Christ, and I like to share My beliefs. No one is forcing Me to say anything on the internet; its My pleasure.

I'm really not looking for a girlfriend either. I can take care of My sexual needs by masturbating. Women cost a lot to please, and I am just making enough money for Myself. 

My social life and My internet life are two seperate entities. I don't let My internet life come in the way of My social life. 

I'm sure that most of My friends and family would say that I'm doing just fine, and that I'm pretty normal.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Maybe, but I don't think so.
> 
> As I have said many times, I don't tell My friends or family that I am Christ anymore: that got Me locked up in mental hospitals a few times.
> 
> ...


 hi buddy how are u today


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 10, 2014)

mainliner said:


> hi buddy how are u today


I'm good!

How are you, buddy?

~PEACE~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there room around here for a Messiah?

Messiah


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 10, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Is there room around here for a Messiah?
> 
> Messiah


This is a public forum; anyone on the internet can post in My thread and say whatever they want, including you.

Whats up?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

N
[QU OTE="CC Dobbs, post: 10783022, member: 476742"]Is there room around here for a Messiah?

Messiah[/QUOTE]
your not the messiah your a very naughty boy, now piss off,,lol


----------



## mainliner (Aug 10, 2014)

george you used to be big grower,in wanting to know something,,you know your ppm's for bloom what should they be and how do i lower the rh when there's so much water?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 10, 2014)

i was wondering the reason for this christ guy. i think he's a writer, looking for material...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm sure that most of My friends and family would say that I'm doing just fine, and that I'm pretty normal.


Except for the fact that you sit there shirtless, staring at the same spot on the wall each day. I mean seriously, what's up with that???


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2014)

mainliner said:


> george you used to be big grower,in wanting to know something,,you know your ppm's for bloom what should they be and how do i lower the rh when there's so much water?


When your plants are flowering, you should use around 1,000ppm through 1,500ppm of nutrients. I used to use General Hydoponics Flora series, for nutrients. When you buy General Hydroponics by the gallon, its very cheap, and its designed for growing cannabis.

As far as adjusting the PH, you should use PH up and PH down. You should be able to buy PH up and PH down, from any hydroponic store. If you are growing hydroponics, I would advise you keep the PH at about 5.7, or close to that. When growing in soil, I would advise you to keep the PH at about 6.7, or close to that: but I forget the best PH level for soil, but I know that its a little lower then a PH of 7.

The hardest part about growing marijuana is setting up the grow room, and harvesting can be a bitch too; all of that trimming. Also, I was growing in soiless mix at My house in Maine, and I used to water by hand, that took a lot of time and sucked too.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> When your plants are flowering, you should use around 1,000ppm through 1,500ppm of nutrients. I used to use General Hydoponics Flora series, for nutrients. When you buy General Hydroponics by the gallon, its very cheap, and its designed for growing cannabis.
> 
> As far as adjusting the PH, you should use PH up and PH down. You should be able to buy PH up and PH down, from any hydroponic store. If you are growing hydroponics, I would advise you keep the PH at about 5.7, or close to that. When growing in soil, I would advise you to keep the PH at about 6.7, or close to that: but I forget the best PH level for soil, but I know that its a little lower then a PH of 7.
> 
> ...


 hi George thanks for that, but i think you miss read my post,, i was wondering about the rh not the ph, sorry


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2014)

mainliner said:


> hi George thanks for that, but i think you miss read my post,, i was wondering about the rh not the ph, sorry


I'm sorry, I don't know what "rh" stands for.

What does "rh" stand for?

What is "rh"?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i was wondering the reason for this christ guy. i think he's a writer, looking for material...


No, I have never published a book.

I am an aspiring writer. I need to contact some literary agents, and see if My blogs are worth publishing.

I hope that I make millions from My book, but I need to contact some literary agents first, to see if My blogs are worth publishing.

But thanks, I will take your comment as a compliment. I hope that My work is book worthy.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I have never published a book.
> 
> I am an aspiring writer. I need to contact some literary agents, and see if My blogs are worth publishing.
> 
> ...


 which blogs are they , why don't you dig out a few and post on here, lets us the public help you decide which ones to go for, it will help prepare you for a publishers views,,,look forward to reading them,,,and don't just send us a link buddy in serious,,,


----------



## mainliner (Aug 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what "rh" stands for.
> 
> What does "rh" stand for?
> 
> ...


 rh is realitive humidity, , you should know this buddy,,,,iv another question , whats the best way to exersice my plants for a stronger stem wall?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 11, 2014)

mainliner said:


> rh is realitive humidity, , you should know this buddy,,,,iv another question , whats the best way to exersice my plants for a stronger stem wall?


I would say that the best way to control the humidity would to use a humidistat, connected to a big enough inline fan.

In My growroom, in My house in Maine, I have a little box that controls the temperature and the humidity. That little box that controls the temperature and humidity was expensive, maybe $200, but its worth the money if you plan on growing for a long time. If I were you, I would go to a hydroponics shop and look for a little box that controls the temperature and humidity. If you are not using CO2, you should set the temperature at 70 degrees, and you should set the humidity at about 50% humidity. If you are using CO2, you should set the trmperature at about 80-90 degrees, and the humidity is still good at 50%.

If that still isn't good enough, and your humidity is still a problem, you can always invest in a dehumidifier. A dehumidifier takes up a lot of precious space, and they cost like $200, but some growers use dehumidifiers.

In My house in Maine, in the winter time, I recirculate the air that goes out of My grow room, back into My house. I use a big carbon filter, so My house doesn't stink of cannabis. Recirculating the warm air from My grow room, back into My house, saves Me money on the heating bill. I figured, why waste the warm growroom air, when I can just keep My house warm with that filtered air?

Anyways, if you want to strengthen your marijuana plants stems, you should add big occilating fans. If thats not good enough for you, you can always bend your plants over, maybe even every day, and that should make your stems stronger. All you need to do is bend your plants at right angels, or whatever you feel comfortable with. Bending plants will help strengthen the plants stems.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say that the best way to control the humidity would to use a humidistat, connected to a big enough inline fan.
> 
> In My growroom, in My house in Maine, I have a little box that controls the temperature and the humidity. That little box that controls the temperature and humidity was expensive, maybe $200, but its worth the money if you plan on growing for a long time. If I were you, I would go to a hydroponics shop and look for a little box that controls the temperature and humidity. If you are not using CO2, you should set the temperature at 70 degrees, and you should set the humidity at about 50% humidity. If you are using CO2, you should set the trmperature at about 80-90 degrees, and the humidity is still good at 50%.
> 
> ...


 thanks that's good info , i like that you've recycled your warm air in Maine,,,don't you live there any more, or just use it for growing weed,?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 12, 2014)

mainliner said:


> thanks that's good info , i like that you've recycled your warm air in Maine,,,don't you live there any more, or just use it for growing weed,?


I don't live in My house in Maine right now, and I don't grow cannabis in My house right now either.

I plan on moving to My house in Maine in the next couple of years. I plan on moving to My house with My brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't live in My house in Maine right now, and I don't grow cannabis in My house right now either.
> 
> I plan on moving to My house in Maine in the next couple of years. I plan on moving to My house with My brother.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 what's it empty for you should tent it out,,btw how are u today


----------



## mainliner (Aug 12, 2014)

iv got a few weed questions for you today buddy i thought i might get some nice fresh answers from somelse today instead of the other crazy pot heads, ha , only joking,,anyways iv been looking for some oldtime growers and there ways they raise the thc level , iv got a few tips for higher yeild but i remember you saying you grow top shelf bud , so can you help me George please, any advice would be good,and if you could explain alittle about what exactly thc is and how it works would be very helpfull,,,thanks buddy ,, ,,,


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would say that the best way to control the humidity would to use a humidistat, connected to a big enough inline fan.
> 
> In My growroom, in My house in Maine, I have a little box that controls the temperature and the humidity. That little box that controls the temperature and humidity was expensive, maybe $200, but its worth the money if you plan on growing for a long time. If I were you, I would go to a hydroponics shop and look for a little box that controls the temperature and humidity.


Yeah, these simple answers so far can easily be obtained by searching any pot forum for 15 minutes...



> If you are not using CO2, you should set the temperature at 70 degrees, and you should set the humidity at about 50% humidity.


70 degrees is normally way low for a grow room. 75-77 is more ideal. Again, these answers are 101...



> If you are using CO2, you should set the trmperature at about 80-90 degrees, and the humidity is still good at 50%.


90 degrees? That seems fucking high even with CO2...


> If that still isn't good enough, and your humidity is still a problem, you can always invest in a dehumidifier. A dehumidifier takes up a lot of precious space, and they cost like $200, but some growers use dehumidifiers.


You forgot to mention that if CO2 is used, one MUST have a powerful dehumidifier if it's truly a closed system, since there is no venting in that situation. I don't understand why some people use CO2 along with venting, but if that is the case, one must get a controller turns off the CO2 when the vent fans come on...


> In My house in Maine, in the winter time, I recirculate the air that goes out of My grow room, back into My house. I use a big carbon filter, so My house doesn't stink of cannabis. Recirculating the warm air from My grow room, back into My house, saves Me money on the heating bill. I figured, why waste the warm growroom air, when I can just keep My house warm with that filtered air?
> 
> Anyways, if you want to strengthen your marijuana plants stems, you should add big occilating fans. If thats not good enough for you, you can always bend your plants over, maybe even every day, and that should make your stems stronger. All you need to do is bend your plants at right angels, or whatever you feel comfortable with. Bending plants will help strengthen the plants stems.


Fans are needed for air circulation for more than strengthening stems: they are needed for keeping fresh CO2 around the leaves, to prevent mold and mildew spores from taking hold, to make it difficult for pests establish a home on your plants, to regulate the heat from lights, etc.. Bending your plants? You're talking about super cropping, and this technique is not mainly used to strengthen plant stems, but rather for bushing out a plant to increase yield on plants with existing strong stems. Your lack of experience is really showing with this stupid advice...

So where is even one pic of your grow room, your plants or your dried product? You couldn't possibly expect anyone to believe that you don't have a single pic of your amazing journey of growing pounds of this magical plant? Maybe the aliens stole them...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, these simple answers so far can easily be obtained by searching any pot forum for 15 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is good info im getting from my friend , atleast he hasnt got an attidude, , don't listen to him George,,


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2014)

a little "attidude" never hurt anyone. 

delusions are destructive though.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tyler is making some valid points.I dont really see attitude having anything to do with his post.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 14, 2014)

Today, August 14th, is Christs real birthday! I am now 29 years old!

I'm becoming an old goat.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Today, August 14th, is Christs real birthday! I am now 29 years old!
> 
> I'm becoming an old goat.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 happy birthday George or do i say happy birthday lord? Lol, what have u being doing today, and where was u yesterday? You old goatlol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> happy birthday George or do i say happy birthday lord? Lol, what have u being doing today, and where was u yesterday? You old goatlol


Hey friend!

Yesterday, I was just chilling.

I am getting old; I am now 29 years old. I am becoming an old goat, lol. But the fact is that you can never get any younger in age.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

What a singularly strange personage


Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


. Your a fuckin weirdo bro


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But the fact is that you can never get any younger in age.


i was gonna say something about age being relative, but i think you summed it up, lol...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

Bring on the uproar putas hahahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

Daren't insult your god hahahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

I blaspheme bitchchrist happily hahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread isn't even worth observing


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> What a singularly strange personage . Your a fuckin weirdo bro


Please explain in detail, why I am a "weirdo".

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please explain in detail, why I am a "weirdo".
> 
> ~PEACE~


 hi buddy, listen George you cant argue with them, they know best that's just human nature, i like to call it 'everybody wants to be a dj syndrome ' they only get the power rush the so desperatly need by belittling people, they need to know and rule over everything ,, you understand George,,,sad really


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am going to be changing My avatar in a few minutes.

I am going to be wearing a shirt in My next picture.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Now, My next avatar selfie picture is going to be with My shirt off, again.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 15, 2014)

you should see a chiropractor. he can help you with your head and neck stiffness.
nice sweater....


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3229903


 and you say your not crazy,lol, crazy like a nude nun!! Lol


----------



## mainliner (Aug 15, 2014)

easy George, wtf was all that yesterday? Did you have a thread party?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 15, 2014)

that is some creepy hairy shit right there ^^ what was you thinking


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 17, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> you should see a chiropractor. he can help you with your head and neck stiffness.
> nice sweater....


Lol...

I took another selfie picture the other day showing much more of My sweater, or chest hair.

I will now upload that picture showing much more chest hair.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2014)

This is getting weird. Mods, anything you can do? And what the FUCK is he always staring at???


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 17, 2014)

did the aliens do that to you, hope they didn't roll you overrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Aug 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3229903


when I said tend the garden...I didn't mean Eden George


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 17, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> did the aliens do that to you, hope they didn't roll you overrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


No, the aliens have never done anything to Me; except maybe give Me some entertainment.

I have never been abducted either, and I have never gotten the anal probe.

I just saw some being, that I believe might have been an alien, in the year 2012. And I see UFOs every night that its not too cloudy outside.

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

¡Blasphemous heathens!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 17, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> when I said tend the garden...I didn't mean Eden George


I don't get it... Why would you say that from the picture? Is it because of all of My chest hair?

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice picture Jesus
 

Anyway welcome to prison fool im your new shower buddy you warsh our feet I'll warsh yer back


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol...
> 
> I took another selfie picture the other day showing much more of My sweater, or chest hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't get it... Why would you say that from the picture? Is it because of all of My chest hair?
> 
> ~PEACE~


http://www.religiousforums.com/forum/

hi buddy ,i thought you might be interesed in looking at this religious forum, there's people wolrd wide George who are very open minded and unjudgemental , give it a try youd a lot of people interested to what you have to say,,if you join it buddy pm me with your username,,,,there's some nice people on there youd benefit from it , ok ,, see you soon


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, the aliens do dirty shit to me
> 
> I have been abducted, and I have gotten the anal probe.
> 
> I just saw some being, standing over me loving me from within most painfully and gratifyingly that I believe might have been an alien, in the year 2012. And I see UFOs every night that its not too cloudy outside.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2014)

oh shit nevaeh, didn't know all that crazy stuff happened to your anus. kinda explains where you've really been and why you sound like an attention whore-robot online. feel better george


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Nice picture Jesus
> View attachment 3231585
> 
> Anyway welcome to prison fool im your new shower buddy you warsh our feet I'll warsh yer back


I will try not to drop the soap, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

mainliner said:


> http://www.religiousforums.com/forum/
> 
> hi buddy ,i thought you might be interesed in looking at this religious forum, there's people wolrd wide George who are very open minded and unjudgemental , give it a try youd a lot of people interested to what you have to say,,if you join it buddy pm me with your username,,,,there's some nice people on there youd benefit from it , ok ,, see you soon


Do you blog on that website?

I might join that website, you never know.

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I will try not to drop the soap, lol.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Course I'll share the soap like a gentleman who do you take me for


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Make you feel so good negga


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Course I'll share the soap like a gentleman who do you take me for


I don't want to share the soap with any man.

When I was in prison, for fighting with My dad, in the year 2009, we all had our own soap, and only one person took a shower at a time.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Make you feel so good negga


Are you gay? or bisexual?

~PEACE~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't want to share the soap with any man.
> 
> When I was in prison, for fighting with My dad, in the year 2009, we all had our own soap, and only one person took a shower at a time.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You should not share you soap with anyone because it might be covered in fecal matter.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Do you blog on that website?
> 
> I might join that website, you never know.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 George, honestyly you'll love it, there's some god people on there, here George there mostly trollers, but you'll get a lot more, and i mean alot more respect for your beliefs, im a member, the people are really interesting ,, if you decide to join let me know your username please so i can find , is that ok?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> You should not share you soap with anyone because it might be covered in fecal matter.


Messiah? Is that you?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

mainliner said:


> George, honestyly you'll love it, there's some god people on there, here George there mostly trollers, but you'll get a lot more, and i mean alot more respect for your beliefs, im a member, the people are really interesting ,, if you decide to join let me know your username please so i can find , is that ok?


If I join, you will know who I am because I will be claiming to be Christ there too.

What is your username on that website?

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you gay? or bisexual?
> 
> ~PEACE~


A douche bag actually i'm part Norwegian part Armenian it's in my nature on both sides


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> A douche bag actually i'm part Norwegian part Armenian it's in my nature on both sides


So what are you trying to say?

Are you gay or bisexual? or are you straight?

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So what are you trying to say?
> 
> Are you gay or bisexual? or are you straight?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Ima lesbian fool. 

Juss wanna gitta nasty artificial hormones swollen clit inya


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Ima lesbian fool


It says that your a 27 year old male; so its impossible for you to be a lesbian, because you are a man.

Just answer Me; are you gay or bisexual?

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If I join, you will know who I am because I will be claiming to be Christ there too.
> 
> What is your username on that website?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 ill find u George , i don't like to give info over the web,,if you go to the bottom of the main page on that site , you'll find a bit called " every thing but the kitchen sink" all the other forums are really see in religious debates which i don't know much about , but i like to read,,,,join it buddy, now and ill see you there


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Straight just a douche


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't want to share the soap with any man.
> 
> When I was in prison, for fighting with My dad, in the year 2009, we all had our own soap, and only one person took a shower at a time.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Never done Time on the eastern seaboard in Feds in Texas we had our own sattelite tv, shower, three hot catered meals, brand new matteress on arrival 

But how the hell did Jesus go to prison for fighting with God?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Messiah? Is that you?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Sir, I am the Messiah. I have not been the Messiah That Should Be because I've been abusing unkind and small minded people on other threads. Lucky for me I am able to forgive Myself and move on. I feel that you would make a fine Christ on a religious site. You have My recommendation.

Messiah


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine too. Your cool man


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> But how the hell did Jesus go to prison for fighting with God?


I'm not claiming to be "Jesus" (anymore), I'm claiming just to be the Christ.

And My dad is not God; My dad is Nuno Oliveira.

I don't know if the Biblical "Jesus", and the Biblical "God", even exist.

~PEACE~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not claiming to be "Jesus" (anymore), I'm claiming just to be the Christ.
> 
> And My dad is not God; My dad is Nuno Oliveira.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Is your dad really Nuno Oliveira, the dressage master. Too cool!

With a dad like that you'll be a bitchin' Christ. Rock on Christ.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Sir, I am the Messiah. I have not been the Messiah That Should Be because I've been abusing unkind and small minded people on other threads. Lucky for me I am able to forgive Myself and move on. I feel that you would make a fine Christ on a religious site. You have My recommendation.
> 
> Messiah


I "would make a fine Christ" anywhere. 

I can only be the Christ.

But thank you for your permission, anyways.

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

I totally believe in Christ and God as the Bible describes him

For I am a pessimist and the giant judgmental Jew in the sky just has to be true


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Wow!! Is your dad really Nuno Oliveira, the dressage master. Too cool!
> 
> With a dad like that you'll be a bitchin' Christ. Rock on Christ.


No, My dad owns his own porta potty company. My dad delivers and picks up porta pottys. As My dad would say, he has "a shitty business".

I am a rocking Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 18, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I totally believe in Christ and God as the Bible describes him
> 
> For I am a pessimist and the giant judgmental Jew in the sky just has to be true


I believe in "O My God", and I believe Jesus was a real man that never performed any miracles.

~PEACE~


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Miracles are in the eyes of the observer


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Some of my best memories are in porta-potties


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe in "O My God", and I believe Jesus was a real man that never performed any miracles.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Lay off the crack and leprechaun pussy homie

The power of Chris compels you!


... No motherfucker I don't know who Chris is, he's just some guy!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe in "O My God", and I believe Jesus was a real man that never performed any miracles.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 hi George , did you join that religious forum yet? I was looking for you? Ok , peace'n'pot


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> hi George , did you join that religious forum yet? I was looking for you? Ok , peace'n'pot


No, I didn't join the religious forum yet. But I want to.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I didn't join the religious forum yet. But I want to.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 what's stopping you ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what's stopping you ?


I will eventually join that website, just give Me some time.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yesterday, I just bought a new truck.

I bought a 2001 Ford Explorer Sport Trac, with 108,000 miles on it. Its a very nice truck.

Maybe I will post a picture of My new truck later.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I will eventually join that website, just give Me some time.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 there's no time like the present George,,??


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yesterday, I just bought a new truck.
> 
> I bought a 2001 Ford Explorer Sport Trac, with 108,000 miles on it. Its a very nice truck.
> 
> ...


 pics pics pics !!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> pics pics pics !!!


My truck is blocked in the driveway, because My brothers car is blocking Me in.

So, I can't get far away enough to take a picture of the whole truck.

In My next post, I will show you the picture I just took 5 minutes ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

This picture had My license plate number, and I don't want to show that.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3236954


 that look a nice truck ,, did you take that pic?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3236962


 is that a brand new plate?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> is that a brand new plate?


Opps, I don't want to show My license plate, just in case.

I'm going to take a different picture of the same angle, but this time I am going to cover My license plate.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like in the last picture I just took, I took a picture of My cat in the bottom right of the picture, too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> that look a nice truck ,, did you take that pic?


Yes, I am taking all of the pictures of My truck.

All of My selfie avatar pictures, I took My avatar pictures by Myself too.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3236954


 who's that in the reflection George? It doesn't look like you,uless you've had a shave and a new hair style,,lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> who's that in the reflection George? It doesn't look like you,uless you've had a shave and a new hair style,,lol


That is Me in the reflection. I would know because I took the picture.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Aug 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That is Me in the reflection. I would know because I took the picture.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 i cant see your beard,,how much did that monster set u back,,,,,,,btw how r u today ???


----------



## ayr0n (Aug 25, 2014)

I hate to break it to you but your mom wasn't no virgin...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Would you be willing to have a Skype conversation with me, George?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

Take a video of you doing a donut in that shiny buggy George. dare ya


----------



## codster25 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is self Sodomy a sin????? Do you sleep in the nude???


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 30, 2014)

i like your truck george looks nice , now get out there and find yourself a hot girl to go with it .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i cant see your beard,,how much did that monster set u back,,,,,,,btw how r u today ???


I'm doing just fine.

My new truck cost Me exactly $5,000.

The book value of My truck is like $7,400, so I paid about $2,400 dollars less then the book value.

I actually bought the truck from My old friend who now owns a couple of car dealerships. My friend who owns the car dealerships said that he might give Me a job.

But My "check engine" light just came on, and the "check fuel cap" light turned on too a few days ago. I also need a new fog light, so I will be going to see My friend who owns the car dealership in the next week or so.

I got a rejection sticker at first, because the front wheels were loose, so My friend that owns the car dealership put brand new tie rods in; and then I got a good inspection sticker.

I hope My buddy that owns the car dealership can employ Me; I could use a job.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 30, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I hate to break it to you but your mom wasn't no virgin...


No shit?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm doing just fine.
> 
> My new truck cost Me exactly $5,000.
> 
> ...


Where did you get $5k, George? Did your mommy give it to you?


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2014)

that hairy shit on the other page is alarming dude
kind of makes me shudder


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Would you be willing to have a Skype conversation with me, George?


I would be honored to have a face to face conversation with you, but there are a few problems:

1) I am shy in person.

2) I don't have a Skype account.

3) My laptop with the web camera doesn't pick up wifi anymore.

4) I have been blogging from My smartphone since December of 2013.

So, I don't even know if its possible to have a Skype conversation with you via My smartphone. I do have a camera on the front of My smartphone, but I don't know how to turn it on.

I have never used Skype before, so I don't have an account.

But why? Whats up brother? 

Like I said, I would be honored to have a face to face conversation with you. 

You can say anything to Me in My thread, or you can send Me a PM.

Whats up Padawanbater2? What do you want to talk about?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 1, 2014)

I am at the beach right now.

I just went for a little swim.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 2, 2014)

@mainliner 

I signed up at ReligiousForums today.

I need to make 15 posts before I can share youtube videos and links, so I just need to make a few more posts.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 5, 2014)

U.F.O DISCLOSURE PROJECT -FULL VERSION






~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would be honored to have a face to face conversation with you, but there are a few problems:
> 
> 1) I am shy in person.
> 
> ...


1. I'm shy, too

2. Very easily solved, Skype is free, all it takes is an email address

3. You would need a working camera, I'm not sure if it would require wifi, to be honest

4. I'll look into it, although I'm fairly certain it's possible, I've had skype conversations with people via smartphone before

5. Skype is very straightforward, very easy to understand

6. I'd like to ask you some questions, and get your answers in real time. I think it might add to the conversation

7. I'd prepare some questions, I'd be glad to send them to you ahead of time so you can prepare your answers accordingly if you'd like


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. I'm shy, too
> 
> 2. Very easily solved, Skype is free, all it takes is an email address
> 
> ...


Fuck, I'd pay at least $100 to sit in on this video chat, that is if George can keep his shirt on during the session... and not stare at that same corner on the wall the entire time...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. I'm shy, too
> 
> 2. Very easily solved, Skype is free, all it takes is an email address
> 
> ...


I will have to think about it. I am a little superficial, so I would want to Skype you after I get a haircut; and that might not be for another month, or so.

Please ask your questions, so I can meditate on the answers. Please post your questions in this thread, because I don't like to do PMs, because I can't edit a PM, and My smart phone acts weird on this forum.

So, please ask your questions so I can meditate on the answers.

Thanks Padawanbater!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 15, 2014)

To read the Bible prophecies that I believe I have fulfilled, go to post # 166, in the link below!

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/165

To read the Bible prophecies that I believe I have fulfilled, go to post # 166, in the link above!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 15, 2014)

To read some of My prophecies, go to post # 205, in the link below!

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/195

To read some of My prophecies, go to post # 205, in the link above!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 19, 2014)

OTHERWISE - Darker Side Of The Moon (Lyric Video)






"Our only Savior"

"Looking for a Savior"

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 25, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. I'm shy, too
> 
> 2. Very easily solved, Skype is free, all it takes is an email address
> 
> ...


Can you ask your questions, so I can prepare?

~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll come up with some this weekend


----------



## justugh (Sep 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


dude i like u but holy shit ..............this tread really should be deleted and u need to learn a little humility

1 chirst is black ..........yes black not white black or yellow (middle east tan ) ..........and before u go reborn as him that is 100% crap dude died dude came back to same body did his i live thing then popped off the planet in his same body ...........when play time comes and he is back will be back in the very same body that left in (the sheer fact is your cell structure could not handle the mental energy) when the guy is back ........the only body he could use is the one original put in or a direct blood line 

yes blood line ..............roman church is a bunch of evil ass jackasses who lie to ppl to keep control with the fear of hell they can get ppl to do anything that want .........the witch trails is proof of that and attempt wipe out the line in another massive try ..............if u know your history then u know why friday the 13th is a bad day .....that was another attempt by the church to take control and destroy all the records and proof (but they failed again ) .........i personally think the that black death was a attempt too with the way it worked it sounds to have been genetically targeted to set branch of humans 

whole families would die off except one person or everyone would get sick when these ppl did not (the sheer bathing habits of the time every single person had flee bites and was exposed) ..........and if u listen to the old myths and folklore alot of the time before the dieseae hit ppl would be talking about seeing strange ppl in town or in the fields


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2014)

justugh said:


> dude i like u but holy shit ...


Not helping, man.. 

@Nevaeh420 

Some of these questions are going to be personal, I'd appreciate it if you answered them truthfully, if you feel like you don't want to disclose any information, I understand, this is a pot forum afterall. Whatever you decide to disclose/answer or not is up to you entirely.

These are all going to be questions I feel are relevant to the conversation

So, on with it.. 

1. What's your name?
2. How old are you?
3. Where did you grow up/where were you raised?
4. What is your religious background, if any?
5. Did you grow up believing said religious background or did you discover it later?
6. Could you describe your parents? (Are they religious, conservative/liberal, etc.?)
7. Did you attend any kind of church services as a youth?
8. What was your elementary, middle and high school life like?
9. How many significant relationships outside your immediate family would you say you hold, and have a strong conviction to? Employers, boy/girlfriends, friends, etc.?
10. How many jobs have you had?
11. How does your mother feel about you, and what is your relationship with her?
12. How does your father feel about you, and how is your relationship with him?
13. How do your siblings (if any) feel about you, and how is your relationship with them?
14. How did you do in school growing up?
15. What did you want to do/be when you grow/grew up when you were a kid? 
16. What's your favorite song/movie, why?
17. Have you ever seen a therapist/psychiatrist? (I have)
18. Are your parents still married?
19. Have you ever been in a fight?
20. What is your opinion about Jesus? Allah? 
21. What is your opinion about drugs? Have you ever taken/used any?
22. Are you sexually active/are you a virgin? If not, when did you lose your virginity?
23. What is your opinion on vaccines?
24. What's the most controversial opinion you hold?
25. What's your favorite animal, why?
26. Would you ever skydive?
27. Who do you align with more politically, democrats or republicans?


That's all for now, so stew on those for the time being. Let me know when you're ready and I'll pull something together. Thanks again Nevaeh, looking forward to it, man.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Not helping, man..
> 
> @Nevaeh420
> 
> ...


After I get a haircut, I might Skype you; but I'm not making any promises.

Have you watched all of My videos of Myself? 

My videos of Myself can explain a lot.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> After I get a haircut, I might Skype you; but I'm not making any promises.
> 
> Have you watched all of My videos of Myself?
> 
> ...


Yes, those videos do explain a lot. Perhaps too much...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 7, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Not helping, man..
> 
> @Nevaeh420
> 
> ...


Please watch My videos of Myself, so you know who you are going to be talking to, (thats if I decide to Skype you).

If you watch all of My videos of Myself, I'm sure that it will induce many more questions.

These videos of Myself are a couple years old, but I still believe that its all truth.

So, here we go.

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy talk LOL






(To be continued...)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 7, 2014)

(Continued...)

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!






Just some random thoughts I've been thinking of!






The SIGNS of the TIMES!






EDIT- In this last video, "The SIGNS of the TIMES", I made a mistake: I actually saw the black cloud on the eve of Good Friday, and NOT the eve of black Friday. Other then that one mistake, I believe everything in My videos of Myself; unless someone can debunk anything that I have said.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 8, 2014)

greetings from Australia dear Lord, I need some Spiritual help. I have some criminal things happening and I am fighting a corrupt system as well as lying "victims" Ask the glorious Father to step in, send me luck and peace and I have asked my Uncle who I met once when I was about 7 and he gave us kids $50 each for Christmas (a lot of money then) who is now managing partner of the biggest law firm in my state for help... will he help? Lord make it so . Thanks Lord.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> greetings from Australia dear Lord, I need some Spiritual help. I have some criminal things happening and I am fighting a corrupt system as well as lying "victims" Ask the glorious Father to step in, send me luck and peace and I have asked my Uncle who I met once when I was about 7 and he gave us kids $50 each for Christmas (a lot of money then) who is now managing partner of the biggest law firm in my state for help... will he help? Lord make it so . Thanks Lord.


I just said a prayer for you, and I will continue to pray for you.

But, to be honest, right now, I don't have any power over the court systems. 

I am also going to court for a couple of things:

1) A company is saying that I took out a credit card with them; and I don't ever recall opening a credit card with that company. So this company is taking Me to court. I have already been to court for this case twice already; and I probably will have to go to court two more times for this case.

2) I was drinking and driving, and I got into a "hit and run", after I got out of a bar. I am now on probation because of this "hit and run" case. I am lucky that I didn't get a DUI- Driving Under (the) Influence. I have already been to court for this case a few times, and I need to go to court for this case at least one more time. I am going to need to pay for the damages that I did to the other vehicle; plus I need to pay to be on probation, and the attorney.

So, please say a little prayer for Me too.

I usually don't pray much, because I believe prayer is futile, but it couldn't hurt.

I hope that the judge has mercy on both of us. I hope that the judge will find you innocent, and you don't get in trouble.

I might be the Lord of My people, but I am not above the law. In the future, I hope that I can set up My global online government, but I will still be subject to the laws even if I am the King of the world.

No one should ever be above the law, even the King of the world. If you don't break the law, you shouldn't get in trouble.

Anyways, I will pray for you, LetsGetCritical.

Its good to see that you're still alive. Thank you for saying, "hi". 

I only wish the best for you and everyone else.

P.S. I served about 2 months in prison, in the year 2009, for fighting with My dad. I was guilty, but I was never charged with a crime. Everyone called Me "Jesus", when I was in prison.

I hope you feel better.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just said a prayer for you, and I will continue to pray for you.
> 
> But, to be honest, right now, I don't have any power over the court systems.
> 
> ...


Lol I can imagine you getting pulled over for DUI... "But officer, I'm the Christ, what the fuck?". Sucks you're on probation man... But you got off easy so far it seems. Don't drink n drive. I learned that lesson 6 months after drinking age, the hard way. I was lucky for that I guess. Good luck though.. that system in a bitch to be caught in the middle of.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Lol I can imagine you getting pulled over for DUI... "But officer, I'm the Christ, what the fuck?".


Lol, no, I don't tell people in person that I am the Christ, anymore.

For the first few years that I had My apotheosis, I was going around telling My friends, My family, and strangers that I am "Jesus". But telling people that I am "Jesus", only got Me in trouble, i.e., I was sent to many mental hospitals.

I stopped believing that I am "Jesus", and I finally concluded that I am just the Christ. And I can't be "Jesus", because My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira". But, I can be the Prophet- the Christ.

I am doing great now. I plan on moving back to My house that I paid CASH for when I was 21 years old. I plan on moving back to My house in less then a couple of years.

It was futile telling people that I am the Christ, because no one that I know can help My cause. Now, I hope that I can reach people with influence on the internet. Every blogger has a world wide audience.



Skuxx said:


> Sucks you're on probation man...


Its not a big deal to Me, being on probation.

I never usually get into trouble, so I doubt that I will break My probation. I was put on probation for 6 months total. The worst part about the probation is that I have to pay $350 just to be on probation.



Skuxx said:


> But you got off easy so far it seems.


Yes, I agree.

It would have been a lot worse if I actually got a DUI. I only got the "hit and run," even though I was shit faced. I was with 2 other friends that night at the bar; we drank about 7 pitchers between the 3 of us. I probably drank over 2 pitchers of beer that night.



Skuxx said:


> Don't drink n drive.


The only reason why I was caught for the "hit and run," was because My bumper on My Jeep fell off. If My bumper never fell off, I doubt I would have got caught.



Skuxx said:


> I learned that lesson 6 months after drinking age, the hard way. I was lucky for that I guess.


What ended up happening to you, bro?



Skuxx said:


> Good luck though.. that system in a bitch to be caught in the middle of.


Thanks brother.

As you said, I got off easy.

I learned My lesson, I don't ever plan on driving after more then a couple of drinks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, no, I don't tell people in person that I am the Christ, anymore.
> 
> For the first few years that I had My apotheosis, I was going around telling My friends, My family, and strangers that I am "Jesus". But telling people that I am "Jesus", only got Me in trouble, i.e., I was sent to many mental hospitals.
> 
> ...


Trust me, I know that you aren't like that in person, I've read a lot of your posts here and elsewhere, I was just kidding... And when I got my DUI I ended up getting 1 year probation, 1 year without a license, 50 hours community service, and a bunch of $$$ plus checking in the probation office once a month. Like you said though, it's not that big of a deal besides the $$$. Oh, there was DUI school too, which was kind of fun actually. Lots of sexy loose women in there 

The only reason I got a DUI was because 2 passengers started beating the shit out of each other while I was driving, and I pulled over at a bad spot .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just got a haircut, a couple of hours ago.

Expect a selfie picture of Me in the next few days, or maybe even tonight.

EDIT- I might even wear a shirt, lol. But I think I look like an "angel" when I am looking up and away, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Trust me, I know that you aren't like that in person, I've read a lot of your posts here and elsewhere, I was just kidding... And when I got my DUI I ended up getting 1 year probation, 1 year without a license, 50 hours community service, and a bunch of $$$ plus checking in the probation office once a month. Like you said though, it's not that big of a deal besides the $$$. Oh, there was DUI school too, which was kind of fun actually. Lots of sexy loose women in there
> 
> The only reason I got a DUI was because 2 passengers started beating the shit out of each other while I was driving, and I pulled over at a bad spot .


I always like talking to you, Skuxx!

You should post here more often.

It seems like you have a compassionate disposition.

Anyways, it seems like you also learned your lesson from drinking and driving. Its not worth it if you get caught drinking and driving.

Keep on being cool, man.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now, I will take a picture where I am looking into the camera with a smile.

I will be right back.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I look much better when I am facing the side.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now, I will take a picture of Myself wearing a hat.

Give Me a few minutes.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3270655


keep the hat...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> keep the hat...


Ha, I do plan on keeping My hat.

When My hair gets too long, I always wear a hat when I go outside. 

But when My hair is short, I think I look good enough, without a hat.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

I just took this picture about 5 minutes ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

Again, I just took this selfie picture a few minutes ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 11, 2014)

And I thought I was crazy?!?! But this guy, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN THIS SUB-FORUM??? Are there no mods left at all? This dude and these threads are a fucking travesty. It's as if a special needs telethon is partnering with gay porn. This forum used to be something special, have the delusional, vain fucktards truly won? Perhaps someone will do something when he starts posting pics of his Christly junk, but who the fuck knows...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 12, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> And I thought I was crazy?!?! But this guy, lol.


What is your problems?

What makes you think that I am crazy?

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Oct 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What is your problems?
> 
> What makes you think that I am crazy?
> 
> ~PEACE~


well your definition of sanity will differ with every other person on this planet.........it is one of those relative concepts thing like good and bad 

but we had this talk man what the fuck are u doing ...........at this point i will say just go and paint a bulleyes on your forehead..........yes your head s exploding with new ideas and ways of thinking but damn man ..........get a idea and look up the info for yourself u do not need to post it to world to validate your idea and concepts 

thinking differently will always get u labeled insane or crazy ......it is just human cultural thing ....what is different what is not like the others 

as for this thread let it DIE and fade away .............it is not a good one with the title or the content....... grow learn do not stay stagnate


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> After I get a haircut, I might Skype you; but I'm not making any promises.
> 
> Have you watched all of My videos of Myself?
> 
> ...


I've seen some of your videos, but most of them are essentially the same video, you rehashing the same things in the last video, 10-15 minutes each, I get the basic point.. You think you saw some aliens in invisible suits, UFO's, etc.

Would you mind answering those previous questions on RIU instead of Skype? I'll have to get some technical things figured out first..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 13, 2014)

@Padawanbater2 

I can answer your questions in this thread.

Just give Me some time; like a few days, or whenever I get around to it.

Maybe we can Skype after I answer those questions? and you might have different questions by then?

I might want to Skype you while My hair is short, so in the next few weeks or so?

I like you a lot, Padawanbater, so thats why I might Skype you. You seem like a cool dude.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 13, 2014)

@bradburry 

What happened to your thread, "HAIL TO THE NEW LORD," in the Talk N Toke section?

I was just about to reply to some of your posts, but the thread is gone.

I My opinion, they shouldn't have deleted that thread; they should have moved it to the Spirituality section.

Now I'm a little sad  !

Bradburry, you can talk to Me here. I adore you, as a friend. I am very proud of you.

You and @LetsGetCritical , are some of My favorite RIU members; and I adore you both.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> @bradburry
> 
> What happened to your thread, "HAIL TO THE NEW LORD," in the Talk N Toke section?
> 
> ...


i dont know about the thread lord .to be honest i didnt realize it was in the wrong forum.idk.

when are you going tomake a change o lord ......people who have been waiting are asking questions ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 13, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i dont know about the thread lord .to be honest i didnt realize it was in the wrong forum.idk.
> 
> when are you going tomake a change o lord ......people who have been waiting are asking questions ?


This is the "Spirituality, Sexuality, & Philosophy" section of RIU.

You posted "HAIL TO THE NEW LORD", in the "Talk N Toke" section of RIU.

You are allowed to talk about spiritual things in the "Spirituality, Sexuality, & Philosophy" section of RIU. That is why this subforum exists.

What are people saying about Me?

I'm sure that there are some people that don't like Me, and then there are My witnesses, like you.

EDIT- What changes should I make? I am never going to start a cult, so I am limited to the internet to talk about My beliefs.

And, also, what questions are people asking?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is the "Spirituality, Sexuality, & Philosophy" section of RIU.
> 
> You posted "HAIL TO THE NEW LORD", in the "Talk N Toke" section of RIU.
> 
> ...


george this is important now that we have become to believe you that you follow through with your prothasess (baaaaad spelling lol )
lord theres atime and a place for jokes but today o lord its time to get serious. forget all the people who dislike you ...........we the wittnesses need for you to be are saviour..........your true people are waiting patiantly my lord...........what are you gonna do now your here lord.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 14, 2014)

they are hating because they are in the grips of the demoN , hopefully they will escape the crutches and join us in eternal life . Amen


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2014)

George, you know that these guys are fucking with you, right? They are mocking you, please tell me you know this. No one can be that stupidly delusional, can they???


----------



## bradburry (Oct 14, 2014)

youll see him for what he really is when he speaks to his wittnesses ......our lord please tell all ......'cough' no vids


tyler.durden said:


> George, you know that these guys are fucking with you, right? They are mocking you, please tell me you know this. No one can be that stupidly delusional, can they???


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 14, 2014)

This is for all of My witnesses:

I have been thinking of a few names to call all of My witnesses.

Would you rather be called "Trueists", or "Enlightenists"?

Or would you rather be called something else?

I would not consder Myself a Christian, because I don't believe in the Biblical mythical story of Jesus; and also, I don't believe in a lot of the Bible.

So, what would My witnesses want to be called?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 14, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ...what are you gonna do now your here lord.


I don't plan on doing much different.

What can I do?

I need many more witnesses that believe in Me, before I can attempt to do anything.

It is good that YOU believe in Me. But there are billions of people that don't know about Me.

I am only one Person, and I am doing My best to reach people. But, if I had many people that would help spread My Message, the Kingdom of Christ would come quicker.

I am currently on 3 different forums, claiming to be the Christ. I am trying to reach people with My Message, and I am trying to invite people to My Spirituality.

What are you doing? Don't get Me wrong, I love talking to YOU, My friend, but if you believe that I am the Lord, you should try and advocate for Me on different forums.

Try and find the most popular forums, and create an account there. Then, you should start threads where you introduce people to Me- the Lord.

It would help to know as much about Me as possible. But, maybe if you are advocating for Me on a different forum, I might join you in that thread: if you let Me know.

Don't lose your passion.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 14, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> they are hating because they are in the grips of the demoN , hopefully they will escape the crutches and join us in eternal life . Amen


Personally, I don't believe in "demons", per se.

But, it seems like some people have evil morals.

Some people don't want help.

Some people don't want the Savior- Me.

I am also skeptical of the alleged "devil", too. It seems as though the "devil" is a myth.

I am only the Lord of My people- the witnesses. My beloved people are the best, because they are righteous, moral, peaceful, loving, caring, full of grace, etc.. I can't say enough about My beloved witnesses; I adore My people, and you have a special place in My heart.

O My people, always obey your best intuition, and your best conscience. Try not to get into trouble, and you will be better off. Try and always do the right and just thing, in remberance of the Lord that santifies you.

But, no, I don't believe people have "demons". There will always be good people, and there always will be bad people. Bad people can change, and they can become good people, with enough time. And the converse is true too, unfortunately.

Try and behave the way that the Lord would want you to behave. But no one is perfect, and we all make mistakes; so just be on your best behavior.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is for all of My witnesses:
> 
> What would My witnesses want to be called?
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've seen some of your videos,


You actually watched some of his videos ?
that's almost as disturbing as he is


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This is for all of My witnesses:
> 
> I have been thinking of a few names to call all of My witnesses.
> 
> Would you rather be called "Trueists", or "Enlightenists"?


How about The Fucktardians? That would be perfect...



> Or would you rather be called something else?


I couldn't decide between these two -
'Just don't call us late for dinner' and 'A rose by any other name would be as fucktarded'



> I would not consder Myself a Christian, because I don't believe in the Biblical mythical story of Jesus; and also, I don't believe in a lot of the Bible.


"I don't really believe in god, or jesus, or the bible. But somehow I am the christ." WTF???



> So, what would My witnesses want to be called?


How about Thing One, and Thing Two, so we can tell them apart?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 15, 2014)

you dont plan on doing much is not what us people need to here ....it kinda weakens are beilief in you............we are only called wittnesses if we ...well ....wittness something?


DONT LOSE YOUR AUDIENCE LORD.............or should i start calling you plain old george again


Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't plan on doing much different.
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 17, 2014)

@bradburry 

I have been busy taking care of My mother, Mary.

My mother, Mary, just found out that she had breast cancer, a couple of months ago.

And, My mother-Mary, had the cancer surgically removed.

My mother- Mary, also got blood work done that determinded that she has the "braka 2" gene, or whatever its called. This gene causes cancer, from what I have heard.

My mother- Mary, got her ovaries removed a few weeks ago. Also, My mother got both of her breasts removed, and now she has silicon implants.

My mother has been in a lot of pain from the surgery. I have been waiting on My mother- Mary, night and day. My mother said that the pain from getting her breasts removed was much worse then delivering a child.

So, I have been waiting on My mother- Mary. I have been helping My mother as much as possible.

My mother, Mary, is more important to Me, compared to blogging. I can blog after My mother recovers.

Plus, I don't get paid to blog. I blog because I enjoy talking to My people. 

I hope you understand why I haven't been talking to you as much as I would like to.

Some days, I have plans for the whole day, usually on the weekends. These days that I am busy with My friends, I might not blog at all. 

Its not that I don't want to talk to My people, its just that I am busy with My friends and family, in real life.

I really appreciate you, bradburry, and I hope that I can talk to you for many years. But, no, I don't post on the internet every day; real life comes first.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2014)

Awesome, George. Good man putting your life on hold for your mom, my respect for you has gone up 30%. I'll enjoy the feeling while it lasts. You want to be a leader and to help people. While you are ineffective in this role online, you are doing this IRL for your own. That is the way to do it, making a difference IRL...

P.S. Good luck to your mom, sorry didn't catch her name...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 19, 2014)

Can You please do a prayer to make my buds fatter in the next week before I am to cut them down?. I miss You Lord Iam waiting for You to visit me, I am believing the air fare is about only $2000 return but You may stay at My house and thus this saves you $2000 in hotel. I can also cook. My favourite is prawn(shrimp) and seafood cocktail sauce in nice bread, but that's not really cooking though sometimes I have to cook the prawnshrimp if they come in frozen because they are cheaper to buy that way ...................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 19, 2014)

by the way don't think Im joking Lord I am serous


----------



## bradburry (Oct 20, 2014)

he is serious o lord ...........and so am i....my lord we and the people need a charge.........any change will do o lord...............please your people are waiting .

if you let me/them down o lord they will start to think your not the real lord and fail where many have HAVE FAILED before..........i here some r allready doubting you o lord.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 20, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 o lord why have you not replyed?


what should i tell the people....lord


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Can You please do a prayer to make my buds fatter in the next week before I am to cut them down?. I miss You Lord Iam waiting for You to visit me, I am believing the air fare is about only $2000 return but You may stay at My house and thus this saves you $2000 in hotel. I can also cook. My favourite is prawn(shrimp) and seafood cocktail sauce in nice bread, but that's not really cooking though sometimes I have to cook the prawnshrimp if they come in frozen because they are cheaper to buy that way ...................


In order to make your buds fatter, you need the best cannabis genetics, optimal lighting, proper nutrients, enough CO2, ample oxygen for the plants root system, etc..

You can pray for your plants as much as you want, but unless your plants have the correct enviornment, they will not produce to the plants optimal level. You need to study marijuana cultivation, and take care of your plants, and thats is how you get big yeilds.

But, I will now pray for you: I pray that "LetsGetCritical" knows how to get the biggest harvest from his plants. I pray that he keeps the plants TDS (Total Disolved Solids) at the correct PPM (Parts Per Million) at the right stage in their growth. I pray that My friend always gives the plants enough water with nutrients, when they need it. I pray that My friend, LetsGetCritical, always has enough CO2 for his plants, and the proper lighting. I pray that "LetsGetCritical" has the knowledge and wisdom to get the biggest potent yeilds.

Growing marijuana takes a lot of work, but I have faith in you.

As far as visiting Australia, well, I would love to visit you and go shark fishing: but right now, I am not fiancially able to go anywhere, nevermind the other side of the globe. Haha.

I am so thrilled that I have a friend like YOU, that is inviting Me to Australia; but I need to pay My mother the rest of the $2,700 that she lent Me for My new truck. I posted pictures of My new truck a few pages back.

First, I need to move to My own house. I can't afford to live in My house by Myself, so I am waiting for My brother to get off of probation; My brother will get off of probation in about a year and a half. When I move back to My house, I plan on growing cannabis again, so I won't be so poor.

I would love to visit you, LetsGetCritical.

But, right now, I need money to survive, I can't even think about taking a vacation until I am growing cannabis again. I hope I become rich from growing cannabis, lol...

Anyways, I do appreciate the offer, but I just can't afford it right now.

I need to pay My mother, Mary, first, and then I am going to start to save money to move back to My house in Maine. Thats going to take some time. But after I sell a lot of cannabis, I plan on having money in the bank.

I hope you understand. Its nothing against you; I just can't afford to travel right now, because I am poor right now.

But, you are My beloved child of Christ, and I appreciate you. You are a child of the King of the global online government- the optimal government.

Thank you for being My friend.

I hope you understand.

EDIT- You can get the best marijuana at "attitude seed bank". Just google "attitude seed bank", to get any kind of cannabis. Attitude seed bank has good prices too, I recommend that seed bank.

~PEACE~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Oct 20, 2014)

I will pray for your mother-fucking plants.

Messiah


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 20, 2014)

The tops of those shrimp look like storm troopers


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> by the way don't think Im joking Lord I am serous


I believe you.

As I said, I need to start My grow operation, before I have enough money to vistit you.

Right now, I have $200 for spending a month, the rest of My money goes towards bills. I am on a limited budget right now. And I usually spend that $200 dollars on food, tabacco, gas for My truck, alcholol, etc..

But once I am growing cannabis at My house, I expect to make an extra $30 thousand dollars a year, but I hope for more money.

You are great, LetsGetCritical!

I am so glad that I met you, brother!

You seem really cool, laid back, sane, chill, etc.. I can't wait to chill with you.

Just give Me some time, like a couple of years. Lol, it seems like a lot of time, but time flies: as they say.

It will give us time to get to know eachother better.



~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 20, 2014)

bradburry said:


> he is serious o lord ...........and so am i....my lord we and the people need a charge.........any change will do o lord...............please your people are waiting .
> 
> if you let me/them down o lord they will start to think your not the real lord and fail where many have HAVE FAILED before..........i here some r allready doubting you o lord.


I don't mind if My people doubt Me.

Its only natural to question your beliefs and ideaology.

Did you read where I said that My mother, Mary, had surgery, and I am helping her to recover?

Anyways, look, you seem cool, I like you. But I can't blog all the time. I need to sleep, eat, poop, pee, etc., like everyone else. Plus, right now, I need to take care of My mother, Mary.

Try and stay in the Faith. If you don't see Me blog for a couple of days, feel free to read about Me, like the things that you never read about Me. I am sure that you haven't read EVERYTHING that I have posted on the internet.

Feel free to join different forums, and advocate for Me. I cannot ask My people anymore then to advocate for Me. Just join different forums and start a thread about Me. Make sure that you start the thread in the "Religious" or "Spiritual" section of that website.

I am with you always. As I live, you shall live also.

Its okay for people to have doubts. Sometimes, I doubt Myself too. But, can you find a better, more cogent Savior? I think not.

Just take it easy, My friend.

Try and read about Me before I thought I was the Christ. I used to blog on this website, RIU, before I thought I was the Christ. Please read the following usernames that I used to have BEFORE I thought I was the Christ:

LiveAndLetLive

We Tarded

So, if you want to read about what I said before I thought I was the Christ, go for it.

And, also, I have had two usernames since I found out that I am the Christ. Please read everything I have said in the next two usernames to see what I have said, since I have been believing in Myself:

We Love 1

Nevaeh420

So, if you have read everything that I have ever said on RIU, then you win My heart, lol...

Seriously, if you are going to call Me "Lord", you should know Me pretty good. The better you know Me, the deeper your faith will be in Me.

But, no, I don't post on the internet everyday.

I like you a lot, Bradburry. You should stick around. I enjoy talking to you.

~PEACE~


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake, this is still going on...


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake, this is still going on...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe you.
> 
> As I said, I need to start My grow operation, before I have enough money to vistit you.
> 
> ...


if You sit with the common people in economy class, you will still get watered down spirits and a side serve of fruit with your meal but your legs might be a bit sore. it is a long way. But I know you can do it. I will meet You at the airport and of course I know all the best sights. You will enjoy it and on second thought Lord, it may only be $1500 return. So two years is ok and I will have a house rather than an apartment by then so that's even better. But don't say You are coming for the sake of it. I will prepare a giant bowl of medical grade cannabis for You, also a bowl of cocaine too if You like


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 21, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, this is still going on...


Yes, "this is still going on..."

I don't plan on stopping.

I need to leave My legacy, so after I die, people can believe in Me- the Truth.

I am just beginning.

I am the Beginning, and I am the End.

You don't have to read anything I post if I offend you; you can always put Me on "ignore", or "block" Me, if I offend you.

I am not intentially trying to offend anyone, but I am sure that I have peterbed some people.

I am trying to reach My people- O My Gods people.

My people want to hear from Me. I just hope that I can fulfill My peoples expectations.

I thought you told Me before that, "you are interested in people with a 'God' complex?" Or something like that.

I am on a mission.

I want to be known to the global community, as the Christ- the Savior- the Messiah- the Lord- the King- etc..

Who knows what I will be able to do if enough people believe in Me? Maybe I can change the world for the best?

Anyways, its good to see that you're still alive, GOD HERE. You are welcome in My thread anytime. I haven't seen you post in this section for a while.

Cheers, brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, "this is still going on..."
> 
> I don't plan on stopping.
> 
> ...


You make it difficult to be a douche.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> if You sit with the common people in economy class, you will still get watered down spirits and a side serve of fruit with your meal but your legs might be a bit sore. it is a long way. But I know you can do it. I will meet You at the airport and of course I know all the best sights. You will enjoy it and on second thought Lord, it may only be $1500 return. So two years is ok and I will have a house rather than an apartment by then so that's even better. But don't say You are coming for the sake of it. I will prepare a giant bowl of medical grade cannabis for You, also a bowl of cocaine too if You like


Sounds good, brother.

But, let Me get back on My feet first, before I visit you: in other words, let Me have enough money in the bank for the trip around the world.

But, its okay for you to call Me "Lord" on the internet, but when I come visit you (in a couple of years), you should call Me "George".

I don't want people to call Me "Lord" in real life. I understand that you are showing Me respect on the internet, but in real life, I am your Friend- George.

I bet that you have an Australian accent. I have a Massachusetts accent. I bet that we will be able to understand eachother perfectly, but we will talk very different.

Have you lived in Australia all of your life?

I have lived in New England all of My life. I have lived in Massachusetts for most of My life, but I have a house in Maine. And I lived in Rhode Island with My x fiance for a couple of years too.

To be honest, I think about you, LetsGetCritical, even when I am not on the internet. I told My mother, Mary, that I have a friend that is inviting Me to Australia, to go shark fishing. Haha! 

Keep talking to Me, lets not lose touch. I remember talking to you many months ago, but then I didn't see you around for awhile.

But, for the record, now I only smoke cigaretts and drink alcohol. I like doing cocaine, but its very addictive. And I can't smoke marijuana because it makes Me crazy, like paranoid. It would be better if I just smoke My cigaretts and drink alcohol.

Cheers mate, (as they might say in Australia.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 21, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> You make it difficult to be a douche.


Haha, I guess thats a good thing, no?

Anyways, tell Me why you choose the username "GOD HERE"?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah that's right mate we do say cheers mate and I have lived here all my life I am 4th gen Australian and I do have an aussie accent. I would call you George. Here is a sneak peak of when you come here that we can do Lord. ​


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> You make it difficult to be a douche.


Nothing worthwhile is easy. Hang in there, my friend, practice makes perfect...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah that's right mate we do say cheers mate and I have lived here all my life I am 4th gen Australian and I do have an aussie accent. I would call you George. Here is a sneak peak of when you come here that we can do Lord.


Don't forget to finish off the trip with some of this -


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


>


Holy shit tell me that's photoshopped or I'm never going in the ocean again!

That shit has to be photoshopped! I can tell it is.. It is, right??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2014)

it is photoshopped lol but there are great whites that swim around my local beach a lot of them ill get some pics


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2014)

.................
"It comes just over a week after two great white sharks were caught and killed off WA’s south coast near Esperance, after 23-year-old surfer Sean Pollard lost parts of both arms when he was attacked."


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2014)

.......................
....................
...................
.......................
.....................
........................
...............
................


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it is photoshopped lol but there are great whites that swim around my local beach a lot of them ill get some pics


HOLY FUCKING SHIT! Remind me where you live again so I can never visit there!

How the fuck do you lose BOTH arms? That requires 2 bites! 

FUCK SHARKS!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2014)

WA beaches closed after shark attacks inflatable canoe (October 12, 2014)
*SEVERAL beaches remained closed in Western Australia today after a suspected shark attack on an inflatable boat, which came just a week after a surfer had his arms bit off in a separate mauling. *
The two men who were on board the inflatable canoe escaped unhurt and paddled back to shore, local media said.
Although government officials said they could not confirm what caused the damage to the boat, they said the puncture marks were consistent with a shark bite.
The marks looked like “a series of punctures in an arc, giving the impression of a bite” Lisa Clack of the WA Fisheries Department’s shark response unit told the ABC.
The two men were in the canoe off Castle Rock near Dunsborough in southwest Australia late on Saturday when the suspected attack happened.
Two great white sharks were caught and killed off WA’s south coast near Esperance after 23-year-old surfer Sean Pollard lost parts of both arms when he was attacked just over a week ago.
The attack followed the Western Australian government’s decision to abandon its controversial catch-and-kill policy under which sharks are caught on hooks attached to floating drums placed off beaches, after objections from the state’s environmental agency.
There is no current catch-and-kill order for the Castle Rock incident. The last shark-related death was in September when a man was killed in front of his wife after being bit on the leg while swimming at Byron Bay on Australia’s east coast.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2014)

Honestly, I felt sick and frightened just from looking for shark pics to post. They say that we're out of the food chain, I say not quite yet...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 22, 2014)

It's been almost a year since I've been gone... and this guy is still going on about this shit? SMH

Nothing ever changes does it?

/sigh


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It's been almost a year since I've been gone... and this guy is still going on about this shit? SMH
> 
> Nothing ever changes does it?
> 
> /sigh


I remember when you said that you wanted to "follow" Me.

But you only wanted to follow Me for a few days, because you asked Me how to be "saved"; and you didn't like My answer.

I could care less how to be "saved".

Being "saved" is a Christian term, to make themselves feel comforted.

Anyone can claim to be "saved", but I say, don't worry about it. Being "saved" is Christian dogma.

Do you remember that Zaehet?

Anyways, its good to see you too. Its been a while.

Hows life?

I have a music video for you.

I will be right back.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It's been almost a year since I've been gone... and this guy is still going on about this shit? SMH
> 
> Nothing ever changes does it?
> 
> /sigh


Trivium - Strife [OFFICIAL VIDEO]






P.S. Do you remember that I played you this video before? Its a good song. It reminds Me of My friend (Zaehet) STRIFE!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah that's right mate we do say cheers mate and I have lived here all my life I am 4th gen Australian and I do have an aussie accent. I would call you George. Here is a sneak peak of when you come here that we can do Lord.


I can't wait to visit you.

But, right now, I can't even afford the airplane ticket.

When I visit you, I want to treat you, because you will be letting Me stay at your future house.

What do you think that we might do for fun?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I can't wait to visit you.
> 
> But, right now, I can't even afford the airplane ticket.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2014)

No, I am not gay. I have a partner (female) and a daughter. (lol) Some things we can do: remembering that the summer is like 40c here and winter 20c
Take some meat such as porterhouse steaks, chicken sausages, kebabs, and onion and bread rolls and beers down to the foreshore where there are bbq's, do some swimming after
Go fishing at night or evening
Drive down south and stay in(separate) tents, go marron(freshwater crayfish) fishing, drink so,me beers
Sit at home and watch a movie
Go for a drive to the city, check out some interesting attractions
Do some shooting at the shooting complex
Go out on a fishing charter boat
Dine at my friends Italian restaurant
Go skydiving
Eat a thickshake made out of premium caramel icecream, milk and chocolate flake bar
Go sightseeinhg
]Go for a helicopter ride over the city
Take pictures
Go to the Potters House church, pretend to become saved and start 'talking in tongues' whilst the other videtapes , go home, and laugh at the video
eat bbq duck and bacon pizza or eat kfc original chicken and cheese toasted sanwiches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 23, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


>


 the shower scene- that girl looks like a guy!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the shower scene- that girl looks like a guy!!!


Both of those girls look like guys  I thought the first pic looked like what George is going for: the shirtless, bearded look posing up at an angle. I thought he could be one of the first witnesses, maybe that's what this new religion is all about...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't mock My Lord. I think you are just 'jelly' that I never invited you to My home in Australia.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 23, 2014)

hello lord how are you today


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> No, I am not gay. I have a partner (female) and a daughter. (lol) Some things we can do: remembering that the summer is like 40c here and winter 20c
> Take some meat such as porterhouse steaks, chicken sausages, kebabs, and onion and bread rolls and beers down to the foreshore where there are bbq's, do some swimming after
> Go fishing at night or evening
> Drive down south and stay in(separate) tents, go marron(freshwater crayfish) fishing, drink so,me beers
> ...


Wow, that would be a blast- a lot of fun.

You Aussies sure do know how to make someone feel welcome, or at least you.

I used to work at "Outback Steak House" when I was 14 years old. I was a bus boy. I cleaned tables, stocked the bar, took the trash out, etc. I actually got a fake social security card in order to work at 14 years old. I also made a fake birth certificate. I saved up enough money to buy a dirtbike, from working at Outback Steak House, an Aussie restaurant. I used to eat a blooming onion like every day that I worked there, because I knew people. 

Anyways, that sounds like a great time. I have never been on a helicopter before. But I have taken a few airplane trips.

Have you ever been scuba diving? I think you would love scuba diving, especially since you live near an island on the coast.

It would cost you about 2 thousand dollars to get all your scuba gear and to go to scuba classes. Its worth it.

I would love to do everything you said, PLUS scuba diving. I used to scuba dive for work. I used to scuba dive for quahogs- a shellfish. I used to make about $300 a day.

But, yeah, it sure does sound like you know how to have fun. I love fun.

Keep talking to Me, I don't want to lose touch with you, My friend.

You are a child of the future King. You are beloved by the Lord.

I like YOU, LetsGetCritical, a lot.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 23, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hello lord how are you today


I was wondering where you were.

I am good. I am always good, well most of the time I am good.

My friend, how are YOU?

Bradburry, I am very curious about you, because you are a new member.

What is your age, sex, and location (asl)?

You shouldn't tell Me the city that you live in, but you can tell Me what state you are from. Or if you are not from the USA, you can tell Me what country you are from.

Also, how old are you? and what is your gender? Male or female?

Thank you, My friend.

Lets keep in touch.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Don't mock My Lord. I think you are just 'jelly' that I never invited you to My home in Australia.


I think George may just off himself once he realizes you guys are fucking with him...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not fucking with the Lord. I think he's funny.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 24, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I think George may just off himself once he realizes you guys are fucking with him...


 why would you say that ?
this is the truth .....he is the lord .


why dont you join us and our lord?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was wondering where you were.
> 
> I am good. I am always good, well most of the time I am good.
> 
> ...


hello lord

why does it matter where im from or how old i am ?.....after all i(we) have learnt from your writtings that were all equal no matter what....but ill tell u if you wish lord.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hello lord
> 
> why does it matter where im from or how old i am ?.....after all i(we) have learnt from your writtings that were all equal no matter what....but ill tell u if you wish lord.


Please don't question the Lord. Of course He already knows these details but He wants You to be open with Him so You can have a more human relationship with Him. Also, when You mention the deviL, always put the capital at the end- even though fucking autocorrect will change it.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

I appolagize if i offended you lord


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow, that would be a blast- a lot of fun.
> 
> You Aussies sure do know how to make someone feel welcome, or at least you.
> 
> ...


I haven't been scuba before George, It just something that I never really had the money to do,over other things, a bit like a rolex, nice but not necessary . Though I have been snorkeling, Im a bit scared also to do scuba, lots of divers get eaten or disappear in this country. God bless You Father


----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

george.........are you really the anionted one?


----------



## greenpiffcloud (Oct 25, 2014)

somebody shoot this motherfucker. what a fucking wack job. dude your a fucking loser. get over your self. and stop fucking repeating yourself........IDIOT


----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

greenpiffcloud said:


> somebody shoot this motherfucker. what a fucking wack job. dude your a fucking loser. get over your self. and stop fucking repeating yourself........IDIOT


 join the lord


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> join the lord


I think that the chances that he will join the Lord are slim to none, but closer to none, unless he asks the Lord for a specific request as I did in asking Him that a lawyer will help Me and I got a really good lawyer, exceptional even, and instead of $4000 for the day he is charging me $600 AND I can pay it off, AND I asked if He could help Me with My noisy neighbours, and guess what- they seem to have vanished I haven't seen them for days! that can only be the work of the Lord.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)

this is not just coincidence - Praise the Lord , the Lord called George .(oh just realized that George must be a modern version on Jesus!!! )


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

amen to that brother


----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I think that the chances that he will join the Lord are slim to none, but closer to none, unless he asks the Lord for a specific request as I did in asking Him that a lawyer will help Me and I got a really good lawyer, exceptional even, and instead of $4000 for the day he is charging me $600 AND I can pay it off, AND I asked if He could help Me with My noisy neighbours, and guess what- they seem to have vanished I haven't seen them for days! that can only be the work of the Lord.


 then he is a lost soul


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> then he is a lost soul


I don't even acknowledge members with less than 10 posts


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm not fucking with the Lord. I think he's funny.


You're right, I believe that YOU are a true believer- chosen.

If I am known forever, My witnesses will be known forever. You will be immortal if I am known forever.

If I am known forever, My true witnesses- the believers, will be known forever; because people will read about who I am talking to.

Where is "bradburry"?

@bradburry ?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If I am known forever, My true witnesses- the believers, will be known forever; because people will read about who I am talking to.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> why would you say that ?
> this is the truth .....he is the lord .
> 
> 
> why dont you join us and our lord?


You should only believe in Me once you have seen My evidence, facts, etc., about Me.

Some people don't want Me- the Lord, but I will accept them when they change their mind.

Some people don't want the Lord, but everyone needs the Lord- Me.

I am the Life.

As long as I live, you will live also.

You will know that I am alive, because you will be alive.

You can't live without Me, and I can't live without you.

But, no, it will take a lot of time before the majority of people believe in Me. I plan on helping one person at a time.

Some people see the Truth, but they don't want to believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 27, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hello lord
> 
> why does it matter where im from or how old i am ?.....after all i(we) have learnt from your writtings that were all equal no matter what....but ill tell u if you wish lord.


Yes, please tell Me your age, sex, and state (or country) that you live in. 

I will not think of any less or more of you, but I am curious about you.

I am not omniscient, I don't know everything.

I just want to know you better.

And, yes, I would like to consider all of My witnesses as equals. We all have certain strengths, and certain weaknesses.

I would like to know a little bit about My people.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2014)

This is a good George entry because it condenses most of the points of his delusion into one, concise post. So I'll take the opportunity to respond in order to insert a modicum of sanity into this otherwise useless and inane thread...



Nevaeh420 said:


> You should only believe in Me once you have seen My evidence, facts, etc., about Me.


We've seen all of your reasons for your supposed divinity, none of it constitutes anything resembling evidence to a sane mind...



> Some people don't want Me- the Lord, but I will accept them when they change their mind.


Not a single person wants you in this role, and not a sane one ever will...



> Some people don't want the Lord, but everyone needs the Lord- Me.


No one outside your immediate circle need you. We all get along just fine without you...



> I am the Life.


You don't even _have_ a life. How can you be _the_ life when yours sucks? Fix that one first...



> As long as I live, you will live also.


Your living or not makes no difference to anyone outside your friends and family. You do realize that billions of people lived before you were born, right?



> You will know that I am alive, because you will be alive.


We're already alive, I was here years before you were born. Idiot...



> You can't live without Me, and I can't live without you.


As I've stated, I'm years older than you, so your statement is shit...



> But, no, it will take a lot of time before the majority of people believe in Me. I plan on helping one person at a time.


It'll never happen. You can't even help yourself. Look inward, not outward...



> Some people see the Truth, but they don't want to believe.


We all see the truth, that is why we do NOT believe. How are the meds going? Sounds like you may be skipping lately...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

The truth is that I didn't really think George was the Lord- until, I asked for help getting a lawyer (couple days later I got one of the best out of the blue at $600 total instead of $3000 a day or whatever, and I can pay it off) I asked for help with my bad neighbours downstairs- They have disappeared and also the noisy neighbours that live in a house nextdoor have also mysteriously disappeared.This cannot be co-incidence it is the work of The Lord


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

Further, even if He wasn't the Lord, He is clearly possessed by a Lord spirit that is granting wishes and anmswering prayers. I say to the non-believers this: ask The Lord George a prayer and He will answer it within a few days. if He doesn't I will admit He is not the Lord.


----------



## sadpanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Weed has brought many to God, through appreciation of His Divine Creation, inspired by the mercy He has shown us with this amazing anodyne.

I refuse to believe God is named "George", though. Even if he was my favorite Beatle.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

sadpanda said:


> Weed has brought many to God, through appreciation of His Divine Creation, inspired by the mercy He has shown us with this amazing anodyne.
> 
> I refuse to believe God is named "George", though. Even if he was my favorite Beatle.


The Beatles made a pact with sataN to gain fame and fortune, just sayin.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You're right, I believe that YOU are a true believer- chosen.
> 
> If I am known forever, My witnesses will be known forever. You will be immortal if I am known forever.
> 
> ...


 lord......letsgetcritical is a true believer in you as am i and many more to come.

thank you for being here.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Further, even if He wasn't the Lord, He is clearly possessed by a Lord spirit that is granting wishes and anmswering prayers. I say to the non-believers this: ask The Lord George a prayer and He will answer it within a few days. if He doesn't I will admit He is not the Lord.


 me too......i hope our lord can though


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

_ The Beatles_ still top the charts for all-time albums sold, amounting to billions of dollars in profits. Tragically, _The Beatles_ were demon worshippers, who glorified sexual immorality, and blasphemed the Lord Jesus Christ throughout their careers.
It was Paul McCartney of _The Beatles_ who said...
*"We probably seem to be anti-religious. . . we do worship the devil."* (_Hit Parader_, Jan 1970, p.15)
Band member, John Lennon said...
*"Christianity will go, it will vanish and shrink. I needn't argue about that. I'm right and will be proved right. . . .We're more popular than Jesus now." *(_San Francisco Chronicle_, April 13, 1966, p.26)
John Lennon, in his book, _A Spaniard in the Works_, portrays Jesus Christ as...
*"Jesus El Pifico, a garlic-eating, stinking little yellow, greasy fascist bastard catholic Spaniard."* (_A Spaniard in the Works_, p.14).​


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.wnd.com/2009/05/97837/


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

bradburry said:


> me too......i hope our lord can though


what is your request Brother Bradburry?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is your request Brother Bradburry?


 brother critical its good to here from a fellow believer in our Lord @Nevaeh420......how are you today?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

bradburry said:


> brother critical its good to here from a fellow believer in our Lord @Nevaeh420......how are you today?


Trying to erode the disbelieverS comments from my mind all day Brother Bradburry. I have also been trying to think of a way to have the nonbelieverS and backsliderS saved but it seems theY are doomed theY wont even accept my challenge God Bless


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> _ The Beatles_ still top the charts for all-time albums sold, amounting to billions of dollars in profits. Tragically, _The Beatles_ were demon worshippers, who glorified sexual immorality, and blasphemed the Lord Jesus Christ throughout their careers.
> It was Paul McCartney of _The Beatles_ who said...
> *"We probably seem to be anti-religious. . . we do worship the devil."* (_Hit Parader_, Jan 1970, p.15)
> Band member, John Lennon said...
> ...


 the beatles where more popular than jesus at the time...but jesus has been more popular before and after the beatles.

our Lord @Nevaeh420 could shead more light on this matter and even tell us what part he has to play in this situation?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

bradburry said:


> the beatles where more popular than jesus at the time...but jesus has been more popular before and after the beatles.
> 
> our Lord @Nevaeh420 could shead more light on this matter and even tell us what part he has to play in this situation?


the only reason thE beatleS were famous is that theY made a pact with the deviL. see My link on My prev post


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Trying to erode the disbelieverS comments from my mind all day Brother Bradburry. I have also been trying to think of a way to have the nonbelieverS and backsliderS saved but it seems theY are doomed theY wont even accept my challenge God Bless


 maybe our Lord could say a pray for each and everyone of the poor non-believers .

and whats up with Y and S ?..lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

bradburry said:


> maybe our Lord could say a pray for each and everyone of the poor non-believers .
> 
> and whats up with Y and S ?..lol


We such as George, Me and You and I and Us. theY, the demoN backsliderS and theM the sinnerS


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the only reason thE beatleS were famous is that theY made a pact with the deviL. see My link on My prev post


 i would rather restrain from speaking of the devil in our Lords pressence !!
o brother critical has your mind been poisend by the non-believes......i believe your faith in the lord is to powerfull for this to happen.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i would rather restrain from speaking of the devil in our Lords pressence !!
> o brother critical has your mind been poisend by the non-believes......i believe your faith in the lord is to powerfull for this to happen.


I think our Lord has arrived finally


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

this is Me but with My Lords head on(this is what I hope He comes to Australia)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Matt Redman - Blessed Be Your Name






The Lords Name is "Christ George Manuel Oliveira"; aka O My God!

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bad Religion- American Jesus






"Yeah, we've got the American Jesus
See him on the interstate"

"We've got the American Jesus
Exercising his authority"

"We've got the American Jesus
Overwhelming millions every day"

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Bad Religion- American Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your back to being george Lord......good.

theres alot of non-believers of you Lord on this site ...IDKY!!!

should i feel angry at these non-believers or try to help?

when i say "alot" Lord i mean ...erm...like everyone!!
apart from good brother @LetsGetCritical 














why is everyone a non-beliver in you Lord george?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> george.........are you really the anionted one?


Yes, I am the Anointed One!

I am anointed to be the Christ of My people.

I am the best Me ever.

No one is Me, besides Myself.

I am anointed to say everything that I have said.

I am anointed to be the King of My people.

There is only One Me, Myself, and I.

I am the guardian of My people. If My people obey Me, they will always try and avoid trouble.

I am anointed to be the Lord of creation.

I am the Savior of My people- My chosen elect people.

I am not claiming to be the smartest person in the world, but I speak My Truth.

All of My people are gods, and I am the god of gods.

If My people listen to Me, you can learn peace, love, and joy.

I am anointed to speak about Myself- the ultimate Truth.

I believe that I am the Anointed One, yes, indeed.

~PEACE~


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I am the Anointed One!
> 
> I am anointed to be the Christ of My people.
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm the messiah, because I hear jesus in my brain and he tells me I is he. Sorry bro you'll have to find a new job.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your back to being george Lord......good.
> 
> theres alot of non-believers of you Lord on this site ...IDKY!!!
> 
> ...


Its okay.

I don't want to be famous until after I die.

The majority of people didn't believe in Jesus until after he died.

I am not trying to start a cult. I just want to be known and respected while I am alive.

I am not a cult leader, so I don't care how many people believe in Me.

My hope is that after I die, people will find Me- the Truth. 

I just need enough people to advocate for Me, so after I die, My legacy will continue throughout the AGES.

Most people are followers, they believe in what is common. I am not common, so most people don't even know about Me yet.

It would take many of My witnesses to advocate for Me on different forums, in order to begin.

The more people I reach, the more witnesses I will have. But I can't do it all by Myself.

I need My witnesses to talk about Me on different forums, so the entire world can embrace My peaceful grace.

I am just beginning My ministry. Its going to take some time before more people join the Lord.

Have patience, My friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its okay.
> 
> I don't want to be famous until after I die.
> 
> ...


 lord im a little confused as to why you think your "the lord"....dont get me wrong i know you are but im wondering why YOU think you are the lord?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I am the Anointed One!
> 
> I am anointed to be the Christ of My people.
> 
> ...


r u sure your not going mad? you have alot to say but no action for a lord.





i dont meen to offen lord but r u going mad


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I think that the chances that he will join the Lord are slim to none, but closer to none, unless he asks the Lord for a specific request as I did in asking Him that a lawyer will help Me and I got a really good lawyer, exceptional even, and instead of $4000 for the day he is charging me $600 AND I can pay it off, AND I asked if He could help Me with My noisy neighbours, and guess what- they seem to have vanished I haven't seen them for days! that can only be the work of the Lord.


It truly is a blessing that you got a quality lawyer for cheap money, but I had nothing to do with it; unless My prayers were answered.

I have prayed for you, LetsGetCritical, but My prayers are just as effective as yours.

I am not onmipotent, so I can't contol everything.

I can change people for the better, but I am not all powerful.

I can teach people, but I can't make anyone obey Me.

Its by My grace, the grace of Christ, that you are doing so good.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It truly is a blessing that you got a quality lawyer for cheap money, but I had nothing to do with it; unless My prayers were answered.
> 
> I have prayed for you, LetsGetCritical, but My prayers are just as effective as yours.
> 
> ...


 i have my doubts about you being the lord george....tell me more of your purpose here


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> lord im a little confused as to why you think your "the lord"....dont get me wrong i know you are but im wondering why YOU think you are the lord?


 your people would like answers lord


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> r u sure your not going mad? you have alot to say but no action for a lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Nevaeh420 talk to me lord answer my quastions


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> @Nevaeh420 talk to me lord answer my quastions


stop doubting the Lord sinneR! or yoU will incur the wrath


----------



## insidagain (Oct 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 Jesus said that when he returns, he will return from the clouds. I don't believe he is on the same cloud as you.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Oct 30, 2014)

but hes not answering my quastions..........im losing faith brother critical


LetsGetCritical said:


> stop doubting the Lord sinneR! or yoU will incur the wrath


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> View attachment 3283718


what is that some kind of demoN signal?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> but hes not answering my quastions..........im losing faith brother critical


How would yoU feel if yoU were being doubted? yoU don't doubt the Lord brother bradburry


----------



## bradburry (Oct 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> How would yoU feel if yoU were being doubted? yoU don't doubt the Lord brother bradburry


 i feel let down by him.......weve been waiting for his arrival for so long and he isnt doing anything ........hes suppose to be our saviour!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

im getting mighty sick of your blasphemy sinner! You doubt and mock the Lord and then you expect miracles or something... How about believing, and our Lord can see when you are only pretending, and you might see some miracles occur in your life. Do you know I got an email today from my lawyer and the police have dropped the main charge ??? This is the Lords work.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im getting mighty sick of your blasphemy sinner! You doubt and mock the Lord and then you expect miracles or something... How about believing, and our Lord can see when you are only pretending, and you might see some miracles occur in your life. Do you know I got an email today from my lawyer and the police have dropped the main charge ??? This is the Lords work.


 i just feel let down by him......ill give him time hes a busy man


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't seen you sincerely ask Him for something..... try it , you might be surprised!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i just feel let down by him......ill give him time hes a busy man


Yes, I have been busy.

I plan on going fishing tomorrow for pan fish, and then eating the fish.

My mothers fiance offered to take Me fishing a few months ago, but he has been busy; but he is taking the day off tomorrow.

This is going to be the first time I am going to eat pan fish.

I am going freshwater fishing for sunfish tomorrow, or at least I plan on it.

Anyways, give Me some time to reply to your questions and comments. I have been busy.

I will try and spend a few hours tomorrow to blog on the internet: but thats after I go fishing with My moms fiance.

Keep the faith, bradburry.

I am with you always, even to death and after. 

I like you bradburry, I am glad that you are open with your doubts. 

No one is obligated to believe in Me. You should only believe in Me after you have come to My Truth.

Its all good, brother.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i feel let down by him.......weve been waiting for his arrival for so long and he isnt doing anything ........hes suppose to be our saviour!!


its all good lord.........but your not doing anything ?
and how come nobody believes you?.....you should have more followers by now!!...why


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> its all good lord.........but your not doing anything ?
> and how come nobody believes you?.....you should have more followers by now!!...why


The non believers are missing out brother bradburry. Trust me


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2014)

This has GOT to be the world's longest game of kick the retard. The retard likes being kicked more than people enjoy kicking him! Sadomasochism at it's finest_..._


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This has GOT to be the world's longest game of kick the retard. The retard likes being kicked more than people enjoy kicking him! Sadomasochism at it's finest_..._


 the lord will make his own desicion about us THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> The non believers are missing out brother bradburry. Trust me


 i do trust you brother critical and the lord ......if only he could strengthen my belief in him id be a full believer .....but the nonbelievers do have a point? i think?..


i dont know what to do brother critical!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 31, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this is not just coincidence - Praise the Lord , the Lord called George .(oh just realized that George must be a modern version on Jesus!!! )


Yes, I could see how you could say that.

My name is not Jesus, but I am the modern Christ.

Many people have confused Me with Jesus. When I first started to believe in Myself, I confused Myself with Jesus.

But, no, My Name is George, and My name is not Jesus.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I could see how you could say that.
> 
> My name is not Jesus, but I am the modern Christ.
> 
> ...


 hi lord ....how are you today?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 31, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


You made this picture by yourself?

Good job!

But, no, I am not looking for worship. I am looking for respect.

I am 100% human, and to be worshipped is... I don't know. It seems vain to want people to worship Me.

If everyone worshipped Me, I would feel awkward.

I am just looking for respect from My witnesses.

Good job making the picture though.



~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You made this picture by yourself?
> 
> Good job!
> 
> ...


 id respect you more if you stop dodging my quastions o lord george..........what are you going to do for the world now your hear?


me and all the people are going to need to see some solid unwritten unfilmed PROOF!!


or your on your own buddy.........everyones decided the'll need solid proof now george.

PROOF!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2014)

How much do disciples get paid?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> How much do disciples get paid?


 knowledge and understanding is what i get paid.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

would you like to join us o noobie brother.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2014)

bradburry said:


> knowledge and understanding is what i get paid.


and truth, and love, and justice, and compassion.... right? well I need money


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

he's abit shit for a lord though ..........im begining to think @LetsGetCritical maybe the true Lord.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 31, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> and truth, and love, and justice, and compassion.... right? well I need money


 i can lend you a tenner if you want.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i can lend you a tenner if you want.


can you lend me a tenner? put it in my silk road II bitcoin account 48373732iHHHWGgGWGgwgeghy32878932983898928888888wjjj3h4849290021---1-9287374yehdhdjdkskklall;POIJUWHuJJhdhjkksansdcn48889493902-olalsalkdjweurf43w4


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Further, even if He wasn't the Lord, He is clearly possessed by a Lord spirit that is granting wishes and anmswering prayers. I say to the non-believers this: ask The Lord George a prayer and He will answer it within a few days. if He doesn't I will admit He is not the Lord.


No, I don't believe anyone is qualified to answer prayers.

Prayer is futile, but it seems to help some people.

I believe in the power of attraction, and the power of positive thinking.

If you think an meditate on something, you now have a greater chance of doing that thing. For example, if you are hungry and don't feel like cooking, you might think about ordering food from a restaurant. If you think about ordering food enough, and you have enough money; you are probably going to order take out.

But the power of attraction works in many ways. If you have a spouse, and if you think about sex enough, you are more likely to have sex, compared to not thinking about sex. 

And the power of positive thinking works as well. If you are always positive, thinking positive, speaking positive, acting positive, etc.,; you will more likely attract other positive people into your life.

Prayer is not a bad thing, but no one is guaranteed that their prayers will be answered. If prayer was 100% successful, everyone would pray to be a billionair. Even I would pray to be a billionair if prayer worked.

Its good to meditate on positive things, but meditation can only work so much. 

I don't know if there is a God that hears prayers. God is not proven by science. 

But I do believe that all things work for the good for those that love the Lord, and are called according to His purposes.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 1, 2014)

sadpanda said:


> Weed has brought many to God, through appreciation of His Divine Creation, inspired by the mercy He has shown us with this amazing anodyne.
> 
> I refuse to believe God is named "George", though. Even if he was my favorite Beatle.


Would you rather believe that Gods name is Yesuah? or Jesus in English?

I am not claiming to be God, because God is unproven by science. I don't know if God exists at all.

But, I believe all of My witnesses are gods.

Regardless of My name, I am sure that you can learn something from Me, and I can learn from My witnesses.

I am always open to learning novel solutions to problems.

My initials are GMO (for George Manuel Oliveira). What is GMO backwards? GMO backwards is OMG. OMG stands for O My God. That is a sign.

My Name means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree".

My mothers name is Mary.

I can only show you the signs, its up to you to believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 1, 2014)

bradburry said:


> lord......letsgetcritical is a true believer in you as am i and many more to come.
> 
> thank you for being here.


I am not looking for disciples, followers, etc., in real life.

Its fine if people follow Me on the internet, and I can teach people things; but I am not a cult leader, and I don't want to be bothered in real life.

I am looking for witnesses- people that will remember Me, because I want to be known after I die. I am trying to leave My legacy, so people can follow the true Savior after I die.

I am not a cult leader, so I remain incognito in real life. 

I am the Lord on the internet, and I am the Lord in real life, but I am not a cult leader, so I don't want to start a cult.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 1, 2014)

bradburry said:


> maybe our Lord could say a pray for each and everyone of the poor non-believers .


I pray that the non-believers will at least consider Me.

I understand that not everyone wants Jesus in their life, but I am not Jesus per se.

I pray that people will consider Me as an option.

I pray that people will look at My evidence, facts, etc., and ponder what it all concludes to.

I, Christ George Manuel Oliveira, have done all of the work; people just need to read My word and understand.

I pray that the non-believers will see Me for who I am- a great Savior.

I hope that people come to Me with an open mind, and I pray that people will use their best discernment when considering Me.

I will not force Myself on anyone, I want My people to come to Me.

I pray that the people that are looking for the Savior will find Me- the Lord.

I just want to be considered, I don't want to force Myself on anyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 1, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i would rather restrain from speaking of the devil in our Lords pressence !


I am not afraid of the alleged "devil".

The devil is a ficticious characher.

The devil, to Me, is a logical fallacy.

There is no devil.

There are evil people, but these evil people are not the devil.

The devil is a myth.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> can you lend me a tenner? put it in my silk road II bitcoin account 48373732iHHHWGgGWGgwgeghy32878932983898928888888wjjj3h4849290021---1-9287374yehdhdjdkskklall;POIJUWHuJJhdhjkksansdcn48889493902-olalsalkdjweurf43w4


 maybe lord...hmmm?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am not looking for disciples, followers, etc., in real life.
> 
> Its fine if people follow Me on the internet, and I can teach people things; but I am not a cult leader, and I don't want to be bothered in real life.
> 
> ...


 I AM THE LORD ON THE INTERNET.!!!!!!!WHF I THOUGHT YOU WHERE THE REAL LORD .......YOUR A FALSE SAVIOUR.!!!!!!!!




BLASPHOMY !!!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2014)

bradburry said:


> I AM THE LORD ON THE INTERNET.!!!!!!!WHF I THOUGHT YOU WHERE THE REAL LORD .......YOUR A FALSE SAVIOUR.!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please don't be so rude. respect your Lord


----------



## bradburry (Nov 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> please don't be so rude. respect your Lord


 iv had a discusion with my people today about our lord..........those people arnt happy with him.they feel let down by this george person.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2014)

bradburry said:


> iv had a discusion with my people today about our lord..........those people arnt happy with him.they feel let down by this george person.


your people?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> your people?


 yes iv come from other forums and told people about our lord and i have some serious believers (125 alltogther) ........but they are feeling let down by george.

he's just not doing anything lord like.


im not here to troll his ass but the way he' s not responding to any of my peoples quastions..........his only "people" r thinking?.

were not the only ones brother critical.......there is many more !!

and with many more people come many more responsabiltys.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yes iv come from other forums and told people about our lord and i have some serious believers (125 alltogther) ........but they are feeling let down by george.
> 
> he's just not doing anything lord like.
> 
> ...


why haven't you responded to my new thread -I feel sad


----------



## bradburry (Nov 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why haven't you responded to my new thread -I feel sad


i didnt know where is it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2014)

CLICK HERE } http://rollitup.org/t/i-would-like-to-apply-for-the-position-of-co-lord-assisting-the-lord-nevaeh.849669/


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2014)

Are you still doing that thing on The Forum Site? I was going to join incognito, but it costs money to join! I'm poor


----------



## bradburry (Nov 3, 2014)

our lord will answer you pray for moneis


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2014)

Lords busy, but I'm stepping up. Wish granted


----------



## bradburry (Nov 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Lords busy, but I'm stepping up. Wish granted


 you are such an fucking ass kisser brother critty .......our lord doesn't like ass kissers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Are you still doing that thing on The Forum Site? I was going to join incognito, but it costs money to join! I'm poor


You should grow weed, it is a excellent source of tax free income


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I think our Lord has arrived finally


I try and write on the internet every day, but some days, I am too busy with My Life.

Anyways, how are you brother?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this is Me but with My Lords head on(this is what I hope He comes to Australia)


Haha, this picture is priceless!

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Haha, this picture is priceless!
> 
> ~PEACE~


 so whats going on George? hows life treating u?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your back to being george Lord......good.
> 
> theres alot of non-believers of you Lord on this site ...IDKY!!!
> 
> ...


Even though Christianity is one of the biggest cults (or religions), the majority of people are not Christians.

It has taken almost 2,000 years for there to be about 2 billion (alleged) followers of Jesus.

When Jesus was allegedly alive, the majority of people did not believe in Jesus either.

I expect to surpass Jesus (after I die).

The Bible doesn't mention anone following Jesus before he was 30 years old. I am 29 years old, so in a sense, I am doing better then Jesus.

Plus, I am not looking for disciples or followers in real life. I am looking for witnesses and advocates on the internet.

I have had many people call Me Lord, Christ, Jesus, God, etc., in real life, but these people could not help My cause.

When I was in prison in the year 2009 (for fighting with My dad), I was in prison for about 2 months. I thought I was Jesus, and I told all of My friends that I am Jesus, and everyone in prison called Me Jesus.

And at a few mental hospitals, many people called Me Lord, God, Christ, Jesus, etc., because I must have wanted attention.

I told them My story, and they believed in Me. But these people couldn't help Me.

But the people on the internet can help Me. The people on the internet can speak to the globe, and reach hundreds (or maybe thousands) of people a day. When you speak on the internet about Me, your message gets sent at the speed of light to anyone with the internet.

I probably have thousands of witnesses, but I only have a few advocates right now.

The more advocates I get, the more witnesses I will get. I need to reach as many people as possible, so after I die, I will be remembered throughout the AGEs.

Whether I have a billion followers, or one follower; I can always come back to Life when you read about Me.

I am immortal digitally on the internet, and if I am remembered; all of My witnesses will be remembered forever too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> lord im a little confused as to why you think your "the lord"....dont get me wrong i know you are but im wondering why YOU think you are the lord?


I first started to believe in Myself because I found out that I have the Name above all names.

For example:

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira.

My initials are GMO.

GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism.

But in the year 2008, I found out what GMO backwards is.

What is GMO backwards?

GMO backwards is OMG.

What does OMG stand for?

OMG stands for O My God.

This is a Sign.

My Name, George Manuel Oliveira, means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree".

If you look up "Romans 11:16-26", you will see the Bible talks a lot about the "olive tree".

If you look up "Revelation 3:12", you will see that Jesus said he would have a "NEW NAME".

And My mothers name is Mary.

My dads name is Nuno. The name "Nuno" sounds exactly like saying the words "knew no". Every Christian knows that "Mary knew no man". But My witnesses know that "Mary... Nuno- man."

It goes to show that both of My parents names have a meaning (if you use semantics).

Everyone knows that Mary was the mother of God. Everyone knows that "Mary KNEW NO man". But I am telling you that "Mary... Nuno- man".

My dads name is Nuno, and My mothers name is Mary. It makes perfect sense.

Plus, I have seen 5 Signs in the clouds in the year 2009.

I have a copious amount of prophecies, which makes Me the Prophet.

I have fulfilled many Bible stories, which I linked in this thread.

It just makes sense to Me that I am the Christ. 

No one post is going to prove My existence, but all of My posts prove My existence.

I am alive, and that is a fact.

This whole post is a falsifiable fact.

I am the Christ (in My honest opinion).

This is just some of the reasons why I am the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I try and write on the internet every day, but some days, I am too busy with My Life.
> 
> Anyways, how are you brother?
> 
> ~PEACE~


hey Lord George how are ya. I'm going ok have a lawyer appointment today


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

bradburry said:


> r u sure your not going mad? you have alot to say but no action for a lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am not going mad, or crazy.

I used to be a little crazy a few years ago, but I am much better now.

I guess I had to be crazy to empethize with crazy people. If I was totally sane My whole life, I might not have as much compassion for the mentally ill people.

I feel great!

My mind works good!

I am able!

If I was crazy, would I make so much sense?

If I was mad, would I be so logical?

I am just fine, thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 6, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey Lord George how are ya. I'm going ok have a lawyer appointment today


I am great!

I am sure that your lawyer appointment will go smooth.

I will pray for you.

I will tell mother Mary to pray for you too. My mother, Mary, is a prayer warrior. My mother prays everyday, so she must be an expert, lol.

Everything is going to work out for you, LetsGetCritical.

Just don't get into any more trouble. You might get put on probation, but I hope and pray that you don't.

All things work for the good that love the Lord, and are called according to His purposes.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> !
> 
> If I was crazy, would I make so much sense?
> 
> ~


i give in george after reading this..........your on your own


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i have my doubts about you being the lord george....tell me more of your purpose here


Its okay to doubt Me.

I am not a cult leader, so I am not looking for followers in real life. But I do hope that many people follow Me on the internet.

No one needs to believe in Me as the Christ.

You should only believe in Me after you have studied Me enough to ascertain that I am Who I am claiming to be.

No one is obligated to believe in Me, but you are not My people if you don't believe in Me.

Of course, I love everyone, but I have a special interest in My believers and witnesses.

You should only believe in Me if you enjoy Me. 

If I am teaching you things, you should try and learn more. 

I am not your boss, I am your Friend. I try not to dictate how people should live, but I do have suggestions. I recommend that you stay out of trouble and be on your best behavior.

I am not everyones Lord: I am only the Lord of My witnesses- My people. Don't get Me wrong, I am the Lord of all, but I will not push Myself on anyone.

My people need to come to Me as free people, with an open mind, and My people need to be willing to learn about Me. 

Not everyone wants a Savior, Lord, Christ, King, Prophet, Messiah, Christ, etc., and these people might hate Me. I am an offense to some people, even though I try not to personally attack anyone.

There will be the people that believe in Me, and then there will be the non-believers. The people that don't believe in Me still have hope, because they can come to Me when they are ready.

I am not a cult leader.

I am not looking for disciples in real life.

I just want to teach people what the Kingdom of Christ is about. I want to bring the best of Me to the world, and make peoples lives much better.

I want to write the future in advance- My prophecies.

I want to start the ideal government- My global online government. I want the people to be in charge, and not the elites.

My purpose is to usher in My Kingdom as quickly as possible, so My people can prosper.

My purpose is to make My people much richer, so no one will go without.

My purpose is to be My peoples best friend, and bring joy to many people.

I don't have just one purpose, I have many purposes. And I have many wants: I just want a myraid of things.

I just want to help My people in any way that I can.

I want to usher in My paradise.

I am only One Man, I need help spreading My Truth. If all of My witnesses believed in Me, and advocated for Me, there would be a knowledge revolution.

Many people have witnessed Me, but only so many people believe in Me right now. But I hope that My believers will make more believers, until we have a recognized Spirituality.

Only one of My witnesses needs to spread My Word, and they can speak to the globe at the speed of light. But if many of My witnesses talk about Me, thiusands of people can be reached in a day.

My purpose is to help My chosen elect people.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> your people would like answers lord


I needed time to answer your questions.

I have been busy.

Lately, I have only been spending a few hours a night on the internet.

I blog on other forums too. I need to reach as many open-minded people as possible.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> @Nevaeh420 talk to me lord answer my quastions


I am trying to answer questions in the order that they came.

I am sorry it has taken a few days to answer your questions, but I have been busy with My Life.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

insidagain said:


> Jesus said that when he returns, he will return from the clouds. I don't believe he is on the same cloud as you.


In the book of Revelation, it says that Christ will return WITH the clouds. 

I have returned WITH the clouds as Signs.

I have seen 5 Signs in the clouds, in the year 2009.

I actually made a video about the 5 Signs in the clouds that I saw in the year 2009.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> id respect you more if you stop dodging my quastions o lord george..........what are you going to do for the world now your hear?
> 
> 
> me and all the people are going to need to see some solid unwritten unfilmed PROOF!!
> ...


There is no PROOF that Jesus is the Christ.

I have much more evidence for My existence then Jesus does.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> How much do disciples get paid?


How much do I get paid for talking to people on the internet? Nothing!

Its not all about money.

But, yes, everyone needs money to live.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)

than, Not "then".... Jesus Christ would have known that, lol.


Nevaeh420 said:


> There is no PROOF that Jesus is the Christ.
> 
> I have much more evidence for My existence then Jesus does.
> 
> ~PEACE~


George, what did you think about the plans for the new church?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yes iv come from other forums and told people about our lord and i have some serious believers (125 alltogther) ........but they are feeling let down by george.
> 
> he's just not doing anything lord like.
> 
> ...


Why don't you tell all of the other people to make an account to talk to Me?

Why are you representing all of these other people? They don't have the internet?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Are you still doing that thing on The Forum Site? I was going to join incognito, but it costs money to join! I'm poor


Yes, I try to make a post on there maybe once a week, because the activity is slow in the "Religion and Philosophy" section.

I believe that I have over 17,000 views in My thread over there.

I believe theforumsite.com is free, or at least it was free when I joined. Maybe you are going to the wrong website?

I will give you a few links to My autobiography on the forum site.

Give Me a few minutes to edit. I will be right back. Thanks.

This next link is the very beginning of My FREE autobiography.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

This next link is to read most of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled. Please take a look, its very important if you want to know Me.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/165

This next link is some of My prophecies. This next link is important if you want to see what I will do in the future. Please go to post # 205.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/195

I have been spending a lot of time on a website called "ReligiousForums.com".

I will now give you the link to a different website that I have been blogging on. Please read through this thread.

https://www.religiousforums.com/threads/who-believes-that-the-second-coming-of-christ-is-alive.168069/

I am all done now. Please check out these links if you are interested in reading My FREE autobiography.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmm, it is free now that I just looked again. It's "ad free" that is a couple bucks.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> so whats going on George? hows life treating u?


I am Blessed.

How are you, My friend?

P.S. Please don't be mad at Me, because it took a few days for Me to respond. I was not ignoring you, I was simply busy. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i give in george after reading this..........your on your own


You are always welcome in My thread (if you are respectful).

I really enjoyed talking to you. I hope that you continue to talk to Me.

It is My pleasure to know you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> than, Not "then".... Jesus Christ would have known that, lol.


I am confused about the words "then", and "than".

@Padawanbater2 chastised Me for always saying "than", so since then, I have been typing "then".

It is really confusing. I try and use proper grammer, but I was never good at English. I was more adept in engineering, math, science, physics, etc..

EDIT- Jesus Christ did not write the New Testament. Jesus might have been illeterate. If Jesus actually wrote a book, I might read that book. But, no, Jesus was never recorded as being an author or scribe.



abe supercro said:


> George, what did you think about the plans for the new church?


What new church?

Please elaborate about this "new church".

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Hmm, it is free now that I just looked again. It's "ad free" that is a couple bucks.


Yes, I thought it was free.

I have never seen a forum that charges money to join.

If you want to debate about religion, you should join "ReligiousForums.com", because it is very active in the spirituality section.

Please read through all of the links that I gave you.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am confused about the words "then", and "than".
> 
> @Padawanbater2 chastised Me for always saying "than", so since then, I have been typing "then".
> 
> ...


Then is used to situate the order of things in a linear timeline, and than is used to make comparisons. How is this confusing? The difference between then and than perplexes you, but you have the ideas to save the planet? I don't understand how even you can believe your own bullshit...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You are always welcome in My thread (if you are respectful).
> 
> I really enjoyed talking to you. I hope that you continue to talk to Me.
> 
> ...


 you missing my point completly George.........i have more important things to think about than what your thinking about George...sorry.

bradburrys to do list.......get George to be a normal person , he isnot the lord and my people agree


----------



## bradburry (Nov 8, 2014)

george iv been reading your threads in other religious forums where people i know hang out and you seem to have the same problem there aswell.......not answering hard to answer qustions........just posting links to vids and claiming this is the proof of you........no solid evidence apart from a link and you saying "people believe what they want" and " i know the truth".

its wearing abit thin george and all the other people think so too.....we have decided to give you one last chance.




we have read and looked at your reasons for claiming to be the lord and have come to decide that you are NOT the lord and it is up to you to convince us otherwise.

until then we keep waiting for the true lord our saviour.......amen.


good luck my friend


----------



## bradburry (Nov 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 just thought id remind you of your nonsense son.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> you missing my point completly George.........i have more important things to think about than what your thinking about George...sorry.
> 
> bradburrys to do list.......get George to be a normal person , he isnot the lord and my people agree


In real life, I am very "normal".

On the internet (where I am somewhat incognito), I share My deepest secrets.

Don't try and change Me. 

Am I forcing anyone to change their beliefs? No, I am simply stating My beliefs for others to ponder.

People can believe what they want.

I am happy when people are friendly and polite towards Me. 

I bet you can't quote Me saying that "people NEED to believe in Me".

I am content with My ideaology. 

I believe in Myself, and anyone can witness Me. If someone doesn't like the things I say, they don't have to read or watch Me say anything. There is an ignore option, or block option.

Please don't worry about Me, I am Blessed!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> george iv been reading your threads in other religious forums where people i know hang out and you seem to have the same problem there aswell.......not answering hard to answer qustions........just posting links to vids and claiming this is the proof of you........no solid evidence apart from a link and you saying "people believe what they want" and " i know the truth".
> 
> its wearing abit thin george and all the other people think so too.....we have decided to give you one last chance.
> 
> ...


Is there PROOF for any religion?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 8, 2014)

bradburry said:


> george iv been reading your threads in other religious forums where people i know hang out and you seem to have the same problem there aswell.......not answering hard to answer qustions........just posting links to vids and claiming this is the proof of you........no solid evidence apart from a link and you saying "people believe what they want" and " i know the truth".
> 
> its wearing abit thin george and all the other people think so too.....we have decided to give you one last chance.
> 
> ...


 good luck George


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2014)

Most healthy people derive their self-esteem naturally, growing through accomplishment. Since he is not productive or growing as a person, Georgie's beliefs afford him a sense of comfort through a delusional, pseudo self-esteem. We witness this in many mentally ill people as a mechanism to ward off suicide. Got to hand it to him, his way is much easier than getting off his ass and actually learning and accomplishing goals IRL...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Most healthy people derive their self-esteem naturally, growing through accomplishment. Since he is not productive or growing as a person, Georgie's beliefs afford him a sense of comfort through a delusional, pseudo self-esteem. We witness this in many mentally ill people as a mechanism to ward off suicide. Got to hand it to him, his way is much easier than getting off his ass and actually learning and accomplishing goals IRL...


or He could actually be God.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> or He could actually be God.....


I have to concede that is possible. It would actually explain the stupid and shitty aspects of this universe...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I have to concede that is possible. It would actually explain the stupid and shitty aspects of this universe...


That's rather harsh. Five hail Mary's.


----------



## puddy99 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think you have the jesus thing off to a tee, as the whole idea behind a religious movement is for people to become apart of it.
You are christ because the idea of christ through it's teachings is so you become christ, almost all people will think they are christ at some point, then you either pray, which is why a religious movement is apparant. Or you become the person you pray to, most do it with some other outlook than saying "i'm Chist" most will go on to think it there whole lives, living a battle between thinking they are and actually praying too.
A total shift in the frequency of the earth can make people come unattached from other things, leading them to there soul believes, lucky for you i say you have been caught up in limbo with this thing you have. As the thing you let go of, has actually saved you from an element that well could of eaten you up. I will go as far as to say, you believing your christ has saved you in a way you will never know. 
It will not hurt you to carry on thinking you are for the rest of your life, it might do you some good, as you have become unattached but do remember your not the only one.
If we all look up and stop saving each other and tell one another to do one we all stand united. If one is to save the world without doing anything at all, well you get the idea, Brother.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> That's rather harsh. Five hail Mary's.


Isn't that dude's mom? I don't know if he'd be cool with me hailing his mom...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 9, 2014)

"


tyler.durden said:


> Isn't that dude's mom? I don't know if he'd be cool with me hailing his mom...


"that dude's mom" is Jesuses Mother I have you know


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 12, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> or He could actually be God.....


Yes, I could be God.

But, even if I am God, I won't admit to being God.

If God is the "Supreme Being", than I have a lot to prove. I would not consider Myself the "Supreme Being," but rather as equal to My witnesses.

But, if Christ is human, I can empirically, factually, falsifiably prove that I am 100% human. God is usually not considered as human by many people.

If God is the Life of the universe, then I am God. If God is some supernatural deity, then I am not God.

It depends on your definition of God.

I have been called "God" by a few people, but beliefs can be subjective.

But, you- LetsGetCritical, are a god, as much as I am a god.

All of My people that believe in Me are gods.

If I am divine, all of the people that believe in Me are divine too.

We are gods.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 13, 2014)

These are some of the things I would expect God to do.

If You're God, You need to have plans for the future.

Any dolt can claim to be God.

If You're God, You need to be able of fixing the world.

God should have great notions that He came up with on His own.

God should be the Supreme Being.

If You are God, You need to clean up the world and bring about a paradise.

You need to find solutions for feeding the hungry people.

You need to lower the cost of living, if You are God.

And You need to take the fluoride out of the water.

God needs to be omnibenevolent- the most loving and caring Person in the universe.

If You think You are God, You need to lower the cost of food for the whole world.

If You are God, You need to find a much cheaper fuel source instead of fossil fuels. God would be able to create a extremely cheap renuable fuel source.

God would create a way to get rid of pollution, if You are Him.

God needs to do something about how the poor people are so poor, and the rich elite people have most of the worlds money; if You are Him.

If You are God, You need to legalize hemp and marijuana.

I bet God would end the "war on drugs", and then most of the prisons would close down, because a majority of people in prison are there because of stupid drug laws.

If You are the Almighty, You would allow everyone to have two clones of themself: or not?

God needs to have plans to create copious amounts of good paying jobs, so everyone that wants to work will have a great paying job.

God should be able to clean up the ocean, and get rid of the mercury, or anything bad in the waters.

God would have plans to colonize the ocean, if You are Him.

God would be "Farmer God".

You should be able to come up with the best government ever, if You are the Lord.

I would even let God steal My plans for a global online government, because that is the pinnical of politics.

God would be adventurous, and create life on the moon, Mars, and any planet that can be terraformed.

God should have a good sense of humor, and not take Himself too seriously all the time.

God would end sex trafficing, sex slaves, and any kind of slavery.

God should be able to make the world as free as possible, but still have just laws to keep the peace.

God should be credible, and not a bunch of fairy tales, myths, legends, logical fallacies, nonsense, etc..

If You are God, You need to be Good, and not some evil dictator.

God would be able to make all food 100% organic, and get rid of GMO foods.

God needs to make the most change in the world, for the best.

If You are God, You should create nuclear (fusion) power plants all over the globe, until the utilities are FREE for everyone.

God needs to make electricity, water, shelter, etc., free for everyone.

God would not tax the poor people, or the middle class people. God would only tax the utterly rich people.

God should be embraced as the King of the world, and He should be respected.

God should have His own global online government.

God should create farms underground, and use LEDS as the lighting source.

God would protect wildlife, but at the same time, allowing hunting and fishung.

God needs to create thousands of floors underground, so people can have underground abodes/homes.

God would implement some sort of welfare for poor people, and even give children spending money.

God should make everyone much richer, if You are God.

God would create houses inside of the mountains.

God should be able to terraform this world, and also other planets.

God should be cool.

People should be proud to know God Himself- the Creator.

God should be Master.

If You are God, I don't expect You to be perfect, but You should know the way to prosperity for the whole earth.

God should help people in any way possible.

God would turn terrorists into paintball warriors.

God would get rid of all of the countries borders, so you can freely roam the world in peace.

God would teach everyone the English language, because God should be able to speak English, in My opinion.

God should be able to make mansions affordable to the middle class.

God would build thousands of pyramid cities all across the globe.

God needs to be positive, and lift peoples spirits up.

God should be adept at critical thinking.

Gods needs to be the Savior- the Messiah- the Christ- the Prophet- the King- the Lord- the Creator, etc., of His elect chosen people.

God needs a cogent Spirituality.

God shouldn't be cantankerous.

God needs to get rid of religion, because more people die because of religion.

God needs to be the Man.

God needs to be the Word.

God should be able to entertain people, and get people to smile and be content.

God needs to have videos of Himself, so everyone in the future will know what God looks like, and what He talks like too.

God should be a rebel of this present time.

God should stop all of the chaos, and bring about a peace for all people.

God shouldn't be a racist bigot, He should lead by example.

God shouldn't be a hypocrit, God should stick to His Words.

God should do something about the poor countries, and bring business their way.

God should teach the world how to farm their own crops.

God would find the cure to cancer, and advocate for natural remedies.

Even the Atheists should believe in the cogent God.

I could go on what I expect from God, but I will stop now because I want to smoke a cigarette.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2014)

^^ God doesn't need to be, or do, any of these things. Those things are simply your preference. For all you know god could be an evil, sadistic asshole who put us here to watch us fuck up and be miserable for his Eternal Amusement. Some may point to Him sending you to this sub-forum, to ruin its dignity with your inane shit, as evidence of that...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^

Lmao!

Whatever you say.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> george iv been reading your threads in other religious forums where people i know hang out and you seem to have the same problem there aswell.......not answering hard to answer qustions........just posting links to vids and claiming this is the proof of you........no solid evidence apart from a link and you saying "people believe what they want" and " i know the truth".
> 
> its wearing abit thin george and all the other people think so too.....we have decided to give you one last chance.
> 
> ...


whats up george


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whats up george


----------



## JetDro (Nov 15, 2014)

You ARE NOT THE CHRIST


Plain n simple......

Have a good day....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whats up george


Nothing much.

How are you?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> You ARE NOT THE CHRIST
> 
> 
> Plain n simple......
> ...


You're (in)correct...

I am really Santa!



~PEACE~


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

I take offense at you calling yourself the Christ.

Much offense...... ...

Why did I ever reply here...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I take offense at you calling yourself the Christ.
> 
> Much offense...... ...
> 
> Why did I ever reply here...


My intentions are not to offend anyone.

Maybe, if I wasn't Me, I might get offended at someone claiming to be the Christ, too.

If I offend you to the point where I am disturbing you, you can always ignore or block Me. That is your option.

I will not get offended if you ignore or block Me.

Some people can handle Me, and other people like you can't handle Me.

Jesus offended many people too, while he was allegedly alive. Some people are still offended by Jesus, even though Jesus has been dead for about 2,000 years.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> You ARE NOT THE CHRIST
> 
> 
> Plain n simple......
> ...


You should only believe in Me after you see My facts, My evidence, My prophecies, the Bible stories that I have fulfilled, and also after you get to know Me, etc..

I am not a cult leader, so I could care less who believes in Me. Its not like I am trying to start a cult, I just want to be known and respected.

Its a fact that I am alive right now.

Its not a fact that any major religion has their prophet alive.

For example; Jesus, Muhammad, Buddha, Moses, or any alleged "god", they're all dead.

I am alive.

I will die one day, too, but I have an autobiography of My Life.

You can know for certain exactly what I have said.

You can watch videos of Me, and see what I look like, what I talk like, you can listen to some of My prophecies, you can learn empirical facts about Me, etc..

I will be recorded forever. Its a fact that I am alive, and its a fact that I am a real person; born of mother Mary.

Its a fact that My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".

Its a fact that My Name means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree."

Its a fact that the Bible mentions the olive tree many times, if you read, "Romans 11:16-26".

Its a fact that Jesus (allegedly) said that he would have a "NEW NAME", if you read "Revelation 3:12".

Its a fact that My mothers name is "Mary".

Its a fact that My initals are GMO, for George Manuel Oliveira.

Its a fact that GMO stands for "Genetically Modified Organism".

Its a fact that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG.

Its a fact that OMG stands for "O My God".

Its a fact that My dads name is Nuno.

Its a fact that the name Nuno, sounds exactly like saying the words "knew no".

Its known that "Mary knew no man". If you use semantics, that sounds exactly like saying, "Mary... Nuno- man".

I have a myraid amount of facts about Myself.

I am not even showing you all the Bible stories that I have fulfilled.

And My prophecies, and My prophecies are great too.

If I am ever the King of the world, I will have My own global online government. And the people of the world will take the place of the politicians, and the whole world can vote from their computers. My government is the apex of politics.

I could go on why I believe in Myself.

But, I am just a humble person with no power to implement My plans. Its all good in theory, but I am not a lawmaker or politician.

I blog on the internet to try and reach people that can help Me, and the rest of the world.

But, no, no one needs to believe in Me.

I am Blessed!

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My intentions are not to offend anyone.
> 
> Maybe, if I wasn't Me, I might get offended at someone claiming to be the Christ, too.
> 
> ...


George is God. God is Life. George- I have started a fundraiser you need to share the link on Facebook ect....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 19, 2014)

I am now a member of religious forums.com


----------



## bradburry (Nov 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I am now a member of religious forums.com


 whats your user name?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 19, 2014)

bradburry said:


> whats your user name?


letsgetcritical. my first two posts got wiped tho


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 20, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its a fact that My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".
> 
> ~PEACE~


if you show pictures of your face and your truck, you might as well show a picture of your birth certificate or something to prove that's your name


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> letsgetcritical. my first two posts got wiped tho


 lol why?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> if you show pictures of your face and your truck, you might as well show a picture of your birth certificate or something to prove that's your name


You still don't believe that I am George Manuel Oliveira?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> George is God. God is Life. George- I have started a fundraiser you need to share the link on Facebook ect....


I don't do facebook.

The only social media I do is online forums, like RIU, theforumsite.com, religiousforums.com, and thats it for now.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I am now a member of religious forums.com


Yes, we talked.

I need to post more on that website.

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> View attachment 3298661 OH YEAH!!!


How are you doing?

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How are you doing?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Doin well! harya George?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Doin well! harya George?


I am glad to see that you are "Doin well".

I am Blessed.

To be honest, I can't wait until I move back to My house.

I want to grow medical marijuana again, and sell some herbs to people that are not medical marijuana patients, too.

I am doing fine.

I am about to go to bed in in a little bit, its about 10:42 on the east coast right now.

I am a little drunk too, haha.

Three bloody marys is enough for Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am glad to see that you are "Doin well".
> 
> I am Blessed.
> 
> ...


Hows your dad man? you still having drama with him or did that all chill out?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 23, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Hows your dad man? you still having drama with him or did that all chill out?


I never have "drama" with My dad, for the most part.

But, for the record, My dad was a child abuser, and thats why My mother divorced him.

I got into a fight with My dad in the year 2009, but that was when I was psychotic. Thats another story for another day.

But, yeah, My dad was an abusive child abuser, and My dad never got into trouble for that. I fight My dad for less then a minute, and I end up in prison for two months, and then 5 months in a state mental hospital after I got out of prison.

Is that fair?

Also, I have never been charged with a crime. I have a clean record.

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I never have "drama" with My dad, for the most part.
> 
> But, for the record, My dad was a child abuser, and thats why My mother divorced him.
> 
> ...


sucks dude be blessed


----------



## puddy99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Forest gump, ran along way for a long time.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> sucks dude be blessed


Thank you.

I am Blessed.

I try not to let My past dictate My future.

My dad lives about an hour away from Me, so I don't see him too often, but I talk to My dad usually at least once a week to say "hi."

I get along fine with My dad now. My dad has never abused Me since My mother divorced him, maybe about 20 years ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am Blessed.
> 
> ...


 i didn't know your dad abused you george....sorry about that .

what did he do?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i didn't know your dad abused you george....sorry about that .
> 
> what did he do?


I was under ten years old, when My dad abused Me.

I believe My parents got divorced when I was in 2nd grade.

I don't like to meditate on when I was abused as a child. 

But, I will say that I was physically abused, and I was never sexually abused.

I don't even think about it much, it happened maybe 20 years ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was under ten years old, when My dad abused Me.
> 
> I believe My parents got divorced when I was in 2nd grade.
> 
> ...


 how does it make you feel?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> how does it make you feel?


You are not My therapist.

I don't think about it.

I love My dad. My dad was abused as a child too, so maybe he didn't know better?

My dad came from Portugal. I am half Portuguese.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> how does it make you feel?


Fuck Off. That's How


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Fuck Off. That's How


Haha, trolls are people too.

We need to have some respect for all people, even trolls.

Trolls can come in handy if you make friends with them.

Anyways, how are you, abe?

How do you like ReligiousForums thus far?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Haha, trolls are people too.
> 
> We need to have some respect for all people, even trolls.
> 
> ...


 wot!!!!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

i was being nice like always .....im sorry you took me the wrong way


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i was being nice like always .....im sorry you took me the wrong way


"how does it make you feel?" you're fucken stupid mainburry lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You are not My therapist.
> 
> I don't think about it.
> 
> ...


same here same thing luv ya bro


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

atleast im trying to find the root of his insanity and not encourageing him to think false thoughts.......id rather have a friend called George......than a friend who thinks he's Christ.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am Blessed.
> 
> ...


And try not to let your dick past date your future. Too


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> atleast im trying to find the root of his insanity and not encourageing him to think false thoughts.......id rather have a friend called George......than a friend who thinks he's Christ.


My Name is George.

And I can be your friend called George.

I do NOT demand anyone worship Me.

EDIT- I would rather people respect Me, rather than anyone worship Me. No one should worhip Me, because I am only human.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is George.
> 
> And I can be your friend called George.
> 
> ...


 we haven't found the true lord yet George.....just thought id say.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> we haven't found the true lord yet George.....just thought id say.


You are never going to find the true Lord.

There is no Christ besides Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You are never going to find the true Lord.
> 
> There is no Christ besides Myself.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 we've been through all this before George...remember?

you know your the false one and its proven through flaky evidence.

but like i said before George if you still believe that your the Christ ....then that's fine by us ....your falsitys cause no harm 

ok buddy.

so forget all that and tell me what you've been up to the past few weeks?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

George have to been giving me guff because I joined the Rforum? I saw your befriending trolls comments in addition to you somewhat cross posting info from there to here and visa versa.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> George have to been giving me guff because I joined the Rforum? I saw your befriending trolls comments in addition to you somewhat cross posting info from there to here and visa versa.


 there none of my comments


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

Only referring to George here in that remark and question.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Only referring to George here in that remark and question.


 ok...its just that you told me to fuck off the other day for no reason....

im not put on this earth to mock people ( not even if they deserve it)

im here to help....ok judo man


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> we've been through all this before George...remember?
> 
> you know your the false one and its proven through flaky evidence.
> 
> ...


I have been hanging out with My friends and family.

Nothing much.

What about you?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> George have to been giving me guff because I joined the Rforum? I saw your befriending trolls comments in addition to you somewhat cross posting info from there to here and visa versa.


Does it offend you that I talk to "trolls"?

Yes, I try and keep all of My threads updated, so instead of typing the same rhetoric all over again, I just copy and paste.

How are you doing, My friend?

P.S. Its not My intentions to offend you or anyone. I always try and respect everyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ok...its just that you told me to fuck off the other day for no reason....
> 
> im not put on this earth to mock people ( not even if they deserve it)
> 
> im here to help....ok judo man


For No-Reason, that wld be incorrect. Playing dumb w your short Huh and Wat remarks don't mean shit. I believe you misled w info regarding the severity of your health by starting that UK drs thread. Plus you'd been pissing lots of ppl off and bringing down moral. didn't amod or rolli recently speak w you....


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Does it offend you that I talk to "trolls"?
> 
> Yes, I try and keep all of My threads updated, so instead of typing the same rhetoric all over again, I just copy and paste.
> 
> ...


Wld you consider not bringing up RL here and not bringing up riu there....? pretty goddamn simple. Or at least don't bring me into that


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

I know it's difficult for you to delineate, both you


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> For No-Reason, that wld be incorrect. Playing dumb w your short Huh and Wat remarks don't mean shit. I believe you misled w info regarding the severity of your health by starting that UK drs thread. Plus you'd been pissing lots of ppl off and bringing down moral. didn't amod or rolli recently speak w you....


 what r u talking about.....huh ? ...uk thread thing ????? Mods talking to me ......mate if you think you know me you are way way WAY OUT...sorry 


WAY OUT BUDDY


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

@abesupercro

???? What r u talking about??? Huh and short dumb " whats"?????? Explain im confused to your logic and beliefs ????? Seriously what r u on about ????


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

I answered your question. stop pushing it and manipulating or things won't be as genial here. 

that's your courtesy reply.. Cheers


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i need attention!
> 
> 
> bradburry said:
> ...


 stop talkin to yerself dog!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I answered your question. stop pushing it and manipulating or things won't be as genial here.
> 
> that's your courtesy reply.. Cheers


 i know you answered the q ..but it didn't make sense...sorry.

so i ask you again nicly ......please explain if you can what you meant


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i know you answered the q ..but it didn't make sense...sorry.
> 
> so i ask you again nicly ......please explain if you can what you meant


You Suck!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> how does it make you feel?


Bitch


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i didn't know your dad abused you george....sorry about that .
> 
> what did he do?


Bitch


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> i know you answered the q ..but it didn't make sense...sorry.
> 
> so i ask you again nicly ......please explain if you can what you meant


 answer then


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Bitch


 huh???


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Bitch


 what???


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> huh???


That's yer answer bitch!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wld you consider not bringing up RL here and not bringing up riu there....? pretty goddamn simple. Or at least don't bring me into that


As I said, I am not trying to offend anyone.

Please forgive Me, because this is the first time you mentioned this.

I will just be on My best behavior, as always.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> That's yer answer bitch!


 what the fuck are you on about..



ps...im sorry for the " only use 10% of our brain while awake". Thing hahaha.....blame god for that one.

i use the whole shabang 100%..

that's why i don't know wtf your on about ...


enjoy the rest of life 


l see you in the future


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> what???


 baked you a cake bitch


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 25, 2014)

You use the whole 100%!? 

Anyone see that Lucy movie? I'm trying to get away from opioid use so I've been avoiding movies with heroines


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

ps......and you want me to go to heaven when you all.talk like bitches.....heaven is my.fuckin home buildt with FUCKING BLOOD SWEAT AND LOT AND LOTS OF TEARS ..IF YOU THINK IM GOING TO FALL TO MY GOD DAMN KNEES AND SHARE MY FUCKIN HOME TO YOU BITCH TALKING UNREPECTABLE TWATS.....YOUR ALONG WAY FOR REALITY............Wise the fuxk up and stop talking like a FUCKIN BUNCH OF KIDS..................!!!!!!,,,


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Cake?


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

ASL YOUR SELF ...WTF ARE GOING TO DO WITH WHEN IM DEAD ???? BECAUSE THAT IS THE REALITY AND IF YOU THINK THAT THIS LIFE IS GOOD FOR YOU TO STAY....YOUR A FUCKING SELFISH BASTARD .....WHAT ABOUT THOSE UNHAPPY YOU FUCKING GODS REJECTS.......KNOW YOU FUCKING PLACE IN LIFE...........



FUCKIN I DO!!!!!!


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> ASL YOUR SELF ...WTF ARE GOING TO DO WITH WHEN IM DEAD ???? BECAUSE THAT IS THE REALITY AND IF YOU THINK THAT THIS LIFE IS GOOD FOR YOU TO STAY....YOUR A FUCKING SELFISH BASTARD .....WHAT ABOUT THOSE UNHAPPY YOU FUCKING GODS REJECTS.......KNOW YOU FUCKING PLACE IN LIFE...........
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKIN I DO!!!!!!


Quit meth fool!


----------



## bradburry (Nov 25, 2014)

and if you don't take any of that seriously.....im done and your on your own...


take " on your own " a warning.


----------



## puddy99 (Nov 25, 2014)

what do you think about coincidences in your life george?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My Name is George.
> 
> And I can be your friend called George.
> 
> ...


Hi George, you can worship me if you'd like for I am the Messiah. No pressure just thought I'd make the offer.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Damn i'm running out of penis cakes!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> what do you think about coincidences in your life george?


I have had so many "coincidences", that it seems to Me like the facts lead to evidence for Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Hi George, you can worship me if you'd like for I am the Messiah. No pressure just thought I'd make the offer.


No one should be worshipped.

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> and if you don't take any of that seriously
> 
> 
> PorterRockwell said:
> ...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No one should be worshipped.
> 
> ~PEACE~


I am highly qualified for worship because I fuckin' rock the here-and-now as well the afterlife. Loosen up a little and pray to me. Go on give it a try. I'm at least as good as all of those posers in those old books. Wankers!!

Messiah


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> I am highly qualified for worship because I fuckin' rock the here-and-now as well the afterlife. Loosen up a little and pray to me. Go on give it a try. I'm at least as good as all of those posers in those old books. Wankers!!
> 
> Messiah


Ok, I will pray to you.

Dear CC Dobbs, I would pray that you fulfill My prayer, and get someone to give Me $1 billion dollars for Christmas.

Can you, the alleged messiah, grant My prayer?

Whats the point of praying to you if you can't answer My prayers?

For the record, I am not advocating anyone to pray to Me, even though I am the Christ.

Prayer is futile.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

bradburry said:


> atleast im trying to find the root of his insanity and not encourageing him to think false thoughts.......id rather have a friend called George......than a friend who thinks he's Christ.


You are no friend to anyone rather a perpetual troll


----------



## puddy99 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have had so many "coincidences", that it seems to Me like the facts lead to evidence for Myself.
> 
> ~PEACE~


This must be the same for everyone. Do you feel you have a say in the outcome of these coincidences, i mean you have tested these right to a point that it has convinced you of this. Does it feel like everything is in your head, if it does george then you are the messiah, for you to turn back now, would be like saying fuck you to your self right. Have you really put them to the test though. Made sure there not just coincidences? What was it like and what was the outcome?
I'm not getting at you mate, very nice to hear someone like you on board who does not give a shit if he shouts about it, i've seen people i loved get locked up in mental hospitals and even loved ones kill each other over such things. So to me this is great.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 26, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> This must be the same for everyone. Do you feel you have a say in the outcome of these coincidences, i mean you have tested these right to a point that it has convinced you of this. Does it feel like everything is in your head, if it does george then you are the messiah, for you to turn back now, would be like saying fuck you to your self right. Have you really put them to the test though. Made sure there not just coincidences? What was it like and what was the outcome?
> I'm not getting at you mate, very nice to hear someone like you on board who does not give a shit if he shouts about it, i've seen people i loved get locked up in mental hospitals and even loved ones kill each other over such things. So to me this is great.


 @Nevaeh420 you should really consider reading this post .....!!!!.

he seems genuine.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, I will pray to you.
> 
> Dear CC Dobbs, I would pray that you fulfill My prayer, and get someone to give Me $1 billion dollars for Christmas.
> 
> ...


So we can't pray to Christ ? Rather god herself?


----------



## bradburry (Nov 26, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 

whats the difference between a pray for good things

and a pray for forgiveness?

is a pray for forgivness forced upon one through sorrow and heart break.?

and pray for good things is just for the greedy who have mistaken the true meaning of the pray position?..???


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

I was going to copy and paste all of My "coincidences", or the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.

@puddy99 

RIU now has a 10,000 character limit.

So, I am just going to link you guys to My post of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

puddy99 said:


> This must be the same for everyone. Do you feel you have a say in the outcome of these coincidences, i mean you have tested these right to a point that it has convinced you of this. Does it feel like everything is in your head, if it does george then you are the messiah, for you to turn back now, would be like saying fuck you to your self right. Have you really put them to the test though. Made sure there not just coincidences? What was it like and what was the outcome?
> I'm not getting at you mate, very nice to hear someone like you on board who does not give a shit if he shouts about it, i've seen people i loved get locked up in mental hospitals and even loved ones kill each other over such things. So to me this is great.


Please check out the link below to read about all of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/165

In the link above, you can read the myraid "coincidences" that I have with the New Testament.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> So we can't pray to Christ ? Rather god herself?


You can pray to whoever you want.

Just don't get disappointed when your prayers aren't answered.

Prayer is futile.

I am sure that you can pray to anyone, or anything, and you will still get the same results.

I don't hear your prayers. 

If I heard your prayers, that might make Me a telepathic schizophrenic.

I don't hear voices, or prayers.

But, if you follow My teaching, you might be able to answer some of your own prayers.

My grace is sufficient.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

bradburry said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> whats the difference between a pray for good things
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time praying.

Rather, be proactive, and go get what you want.

For example, I could pray that I get rich: but it would help to get a job and work. If I do nothing, the chances are that nothing will happen, no matter how much I pray.

My witnesses should try and be proactive.

Go get it, and don't worry about praying so much.

Prayer is just wishful thinking.

EDIT- But My forgiveness is for everyone. Just ask Me to forgive you, and I can answer that prayer very easily.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

This might be a long read but you don't need to post in this thread if you don't want to.

These are all true stories that I literally did in My life and these things are literally written in the Bible.

I'm going to do My best in keeping the timeline in order, from what happened first to last.

So lets start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 1:18

New King James Version (NKJV)


Christ Born of Mary

18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ was as follows: After His mother Mary was betrothed to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Spirit.





So My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mother. My mother is a wonderful lady and I wouldn't want a different mother.

My mother, Mary, was born Mary J. Kennedy in 1960.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Revelation 3:12

New King James Version (NKJV)


12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. I will write on him the name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And I will write on him My new name.





Jesus says here "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!"

I was born as George Manuel Oliveira in 1985 and this is My "new" Name. George means Farmer. Manuel means God is with us. And Oliveira means Olive tree. So My full Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us Olive tree. And My initials are GMO and GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. But here's the kicker, GMO backwards is OMG and everyone and their mother knows OMG stands for O My God. And My last Name, Oliveira means Olive tree and that's in the Bible too, I will show it to you now. (I got My last Name from My dad, obviously.)






Romans 11:16-26

New King James Version (NKJV)


16 For if the firstfruit is holy, the lump is also holy; and if the root is holy, so are the branches. 17 And if some of the branches were broken off, and you, being a wild olive tree, were grafted in among them, and with them became a partaker of the root and fatness of the olive tree, 18 do not boast against the branches. But if you do boast, remember that you do not support the root, but the root supports you.

19 You will say then, &#8220;Branches were broken off that I might be grafted in.&#8221; 20 Well said. Because of unbelief they were broken off, and you stand by faith. Do not be haughty, but fear. 21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, He may not spare you either. 22 Therefore consider the goodness and severity of God: on those who fell, severity; but toward you, goodness,[a] if you continue in His goodness. Otherwise you also will be cut off. 23 And they also, if they do not continue in unbelief, will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again. 24 For if you were cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and were grafted contrary to nature into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, who are natural branches, be grafted into their own olive tree?

25 For I do not desire, brethren, that you should be ignorant of this mystery, lest you should be wise in your own opinion, that blindness in part has happened to Israel until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in. 26 And so all Israel will be saved, as it is written:


&#8220;The Deliverer will come out of Zion,
And He will turn away ungodliness from Jacob

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Pay attention to the numbers 6 and 3 here.)


Matthew 13:3-8

New King James Version (NKJV)


3 Then He spoke many things to them in parables, saying: &#8220;Behold, a sower went out to sow. 4 And as he sowed, some seed fell by the wayside; and the birds came and devoured them. 5 Some fell on stony places, where they did not have much earth; and they immediately sprang up because they had no depth of earth. 6 But when the sun was up they were scorched, and because they had no root they withered away. 7 And some fell among thorns, and the thorns sprang up and choked them. 8 But others fell on good ground and yielded a crop: some a hundredfold, some 60, some 30.






Mark 4:3-8

New King James Version (NKJV)


3 &#8220;Listen! Behold, a sower went out to sow. 4 And it happened, as he sowed, that some seed fell by the wayside; and the birds of the air[a] came and devoured it. 5 Some fell on stony ground, where it did not have much earth; and immediately it sprang up because it had no depth of earth. 6 But when the sun was up it was scorched, and because it had no root it withered away. 7 And some seed fell among thorns; and the thorns grew up and choked it, and it yielded no crop. 8 But other seed fell on good ground and yielded a crop that sprang up, increased and produced: some 30 fold, some 60, and some a hundred.&#8221;





I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton Massachusetts USA when I was growing up. My house is at 36 (edit- xyz street) Maine USA. Notice the numbers from the Bible verses and notice the numbers where I used to live. Notice the 6 and the 3 especially. So growing up when I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton Massachusetts I hung out with the pot heads and I even tried to grow My own weed in My dads garden. The cannabis plants grew good, like 7 feet tall but My dad pulled them out because he thought they were just weeds in his garden. My dad never smoked pot in his life and he didn't know what cannabis plants looked like and that's why they got so big. Anyways I bought My house in Maine to grow weed there too, but this time indoors. To make a long story short, I had some of the best weed around but I couldn't stay living at My house in Maine because I ran out of money towards the end of the operation. I haven't really live in My house since 2008. I actually paid for My house CASH when I was 21 years old from all of the fishing money from working on commercial fishing boats and scuba diving for shellfish. But the point I'm trying to make is the numbers in the Bible verses and the places that I grew cannabis. These parables are about the Sower!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 14:25-27

New King James Version (NKJV)


25 Now in the fourth watch of the night Jesus went to them, walking on the sea. 26 And when the disciples saw Him walking on the sea, they were troubled, saying, &#8220;It is a ghost!&#8221; And they cried out for fear.

27 But immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, &#8220;Be of good cheer! It is I; do not be afraid.&#8221;





To be blunt, I cant walk on water but I used to walk in the water all day, it was My scuba diving job for shellfish. This is how I got into scuba diving- I was working at a construction company and I saved up enough money for a motorcycle. I was driving My Yamaha YZF 600 during the winter and I was going too fast taking an off ramp on the highway and I pulled on the front break and wiped out. Me and My buddy pulled "an insurance job" on My motorcycle and I ended up getting some money from that. I always wanted to try scuba diving so I took that said insurance money and started to take scuba diving lessons. Long story short, I ended up meeting a Cuban friend, Nolberto Christobol, of Mine that was scuba diving for shellfish and he took Me under his wing and taught Me the ropes. My Cuban friend introduced Me to the first fishing boat that I worked on and that's how I got into commercial fishing. But anyways, I used to wear very heavy lead weights, like 40 pounds or so to keep Me underwater while diving, to stay in one spot. I used to walk on the bottom of the ocean to get to different spot to collect the quahogs. If I wasn't carrying any quahogs then I would just skim over the surface of the ocean floor by pushing off with My feet. I wouldn't wear fins because they got in the way, just shoes or in scuba terms- booties. If I was carrying like 200 pounds of shellfish then I would walk straight up in the water. I would literally walk on the ocean floor to take My quahogs to My truck or where ever. So I cant walk ON water but it was My job to walk IN water!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To be continued...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Continued...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 5:2-10

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 and saw two boats standing by the lake; but the fishermen had gone from them and were washing their nets. 3 Then He got into one of the boats, which was Simon&#8217;s, and asked him to put out a little from the land. And He sat down and taught the multitudes from the boat.

4 When He had stopped speaking, He said to Simon, &#8220;Launch out into the deep and let down your nets for a catch.&#8221;

5 But Simon answered and said to Him, &#8220;Master, we have toiled all night and caught nothing; nevertheless at Your word I will let down the net.&#8221; 6 And when they had done this, they caught a great number of fish, and their net was breaking. 7 So they signaled to their partners in the other boat to come and help them. And they came and filled both the boats, so that they began to sink. 8 When Simon Peter saw it, he fell down at Jesus&#8217; knees, saying, &#8220;Depart from me, for I am a sinful man, O Lord!&#8221;

9 For he and all who were with him were astonished at the catch of fish which they had taken; 10 and so also were James and John, the sons of Zebedee, who were partners with Simon. And Jesus said to Simon, &#8220;Do not be afraid. From now on you will catch men.&#8221;





The first commercial fishing boat that I ever worked on was 185 feet (the biggest one I ever worked on) and it was called the Dona Martita. Right before I worked on this boat, I was diving for quahogs with My friend Nolberto Christobol. My friend knew some fishermen and introduced Me to the boat called the Dona Martita. I started working on that boat in 2005 when I was about 20 years old. I introduced the captain of that boat to My mother and they started dating and later got married and divorced. But anyways, I was busting My balls on that boat and I wasn't making much money so I quit. I started to scuba dive for quahogs again but the water was cold, it was like December. Since the captain was dating My mother, he knew Me and asked if I wanted work on that boat again because the herring fishing season was over and it was time to fish for mackerel which is worth more money. I took the job again because I wanted to make the big bucks. The first day I went out fishing (after I quit) we caught like over a million pounds of mackerel. This big catch was on new years eve of 2006. It was the biggest catch that I ever got in a boat and it was clean fish, meaning not a lot of bi catch. We caught over a million pounds of mackerel in one night, new years eve of 2006. The next day My mother got married to My captain at the time and I was their best man at the wedding. I figure if a person could eat a pound of fish then I feed over a million people. Oh yeah, and that boat was a paratrolling boat, meaning it took two boats to tow the net. My boat held about 800,000 pounds of fish in its tank. We filled our tank and then had to pump the fish into our partner boats tank. The partner boat was called the Nordic Explorer. Never again did we catch so much fish in one tow. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 8:24-27

New King James Version (NKJV)


24 And suddenly a great tempest arose on the sea, so that the boat was covered with the waves. But He was asleep. 25 Then His disciples came to Him and awoke Him, saying, &#8220;Lord, save us! We are perishing!&#8221;

26 But He said to them, &#8220;Why are you fearful, O you of little faith?&#8221; Then He arose and rebuked the winds and the sea, and there was a great calm. 27 So the men marveled, saying, &#8220;Who can this be, that even the winds and the sea obey Him?&#8221;






Mark 4:36-41

New King James Version (NKJV)


36 Now when they had left the multitude, they took Him along in the boat as He was. And other little boats were also with Him. 37 And a great windstorm arose, and the waves beat into the boat, so that it was already filling. 38 But He was in the stern, asleep on a pillow. And they awoke Him and said to Him, &#8220;Teacher, do You not care that we are perishing?&#8221;

39 Then He arose and rebuked the wind, and said to the sea, &#8220;Peace, be still!&#8221; And the wind ceased and there was a great calm. 40 But He said to them, &#8220;Why are you so fearful? How is it that you have no faith?&#8221;[a] 41 And they feared exceedingly, and said to one another, &#8220;Who can this be, that even the wind and the sea obey Him!&#8221;





The boat called the Direction was the second boat that I ever worked on. The Direction is a 65 foot lobster boat. This said boat was actually on the Discovery channel in like 2004 I believe. I started working on this boat about a year after it was on the Discovery channel. But anyways, I cant calm storms or anything like that but I was in some pretty hairy storms in My day and I'm going to explain to you one that comes to mind. We were fishing in Georges bank near the Canadians, in the open ocean. It would take about 1 day to drive to the fishing grounds and the crew normally slept during this time because we would have to work for 5 days straight with only about 4 hours sleep per night. So I was sleeping in the bow of the boat and when I woke up there was a great storm taking place. I woke up to lifting off of My rack/bed a few inches because the waves were that big. I went to the wheelhouse to see the captain scared. The boat was only 65 feet and the waves were maybe 40 feet tall and it was blowing maybe 120 miles per hour outside and we were in the middle of the ocean. The captain, Al, said something like "We're going to die" and I said something like "Is it a good time to check the survival suits?" Al, the captain said he never was in a storm that bad and I was a little scared. But we couldn't work in that weather so I just went back to sleep until the storm had ended.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To be continued...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Continued...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 21:1-11

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Triumphal Entry

21 Now when they drew near Jerusalem, and came to Bethphage,[a] at the Mount of Olives, then Jesus sent two disciples, 2 saying to them, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you, and immediately you will find a donkey tied, and a colt with her. Loose them and bring them to Me. 3 And if anyone says anything to you, you shall say, &#8216;The Lord has need of them,&#8217; and immediately he will send them.&#8221;

4 All this was done that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, saying:


5 &#8220;Tell the daughter of Zion,
&#8216;Behold, your King is coming to you,
Lowly, and sitting on a donkey,
A colt, the foal of a donkey.&#8217;&#8221;[c]

6 So the disciples went and did as Jesus commanded them. 7 They brought the donkey and the colt, laid their clothes on them, and set Him[d] on them. 8 And a very great multitude spread their clothes on the road; others cut down branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 Then the multitudes who went before and those who followed cried out, saying:


&#8220;Hosanna to the Son of David!
&#8216;Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;[e]
Hosanna in the highest!&#8221;

10 And when He had come into Jerusalem, all the city was moved, saying, &#8220;Who is this?&#8221;

11 So the multitudes said, &#8220;This is Jesus, the prophet from Nazareth of Galilee.&#8221;






Mark 11:1-9

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Triumphal Entry

11 Now when they drew near Jerusalem, to Bethphage[a] and Bethany, at the Mount of Olives, He sent two of His disciples; 2 and He said to them, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you; and as soon as you have entered it you will find a colt tied, on which no one has sat. Loose it and bring it. 3 And if anyone says to you, &#8216;Why are you doing this?&#8217; say, &#8216;The Lord has need of it,&#8217; and immediately he will send it here.&#8221;

4 So they went their way, and found the colt tied by the door outside on the street, and they loosed it. 5 But some of those who stood there said to them, &#8220;What are you doing, loosing the colt?&#8221;

6 And they spoke to them just as Jesus had commanded. So they let them go. 7 Then they brought the colt to Jesus and threw their clothes on it, and He sat on it. 8 And many spread their clothes on the road, and others cut down leafy branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 Then those who went before and those who followed cried out, saying:


&#8220;Hosanna!
&#8216;Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;[c]






Luke 19:29-38

New King James Version (NKJV)


29 And it came to pass, when He drew near to Bethphage[a] and Bethany, at the mountain called Olivet, that He sent two of His disciples, 30 saying, &#8220;Go into the village opposite you, where as you enter you will find a colt tied, on which no one has ever sat. Loose it and bring it here. 31 And if anyone asks you, &#8216;Why are you loosing it?&#8217; thus you shall say to him, &#8216;Because the Lord has need of it.&#8217;&#8221;

32 So those who were sent went their way and found it just as He had said to them. 33 But as they were loosing the colt, the owners of it said to them, &#8220;Why are you loosing the colt?&#8221;

34 And they said, &#8220;The Lord has need of him.&#8221; 35 Then they brought him to Jesus. And they threw their own clothes on the colt, and they set Jesus on him. 36 And as He went, many spread their clothes on the road.

37 Then, as He was now drawing near the descent of the Mount of Olives, the whole multitude of the disciples began to rejoice and praise God with a loud voice for all the mighty works they had seen, 38 saying:


&#8220; &#8216;Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217;
Peace in heaven and glory in the highest!&#8221;





So this happened sometime before August in 2008. I was still engaged to My X fiancé at the time but we were kind of breaking up. I was living in My house in Maine for like 6 months or so, growing cannabis and I ran out of money because My buddy didn't pay Me My money that he owed Me for the weed I fronted him. I moved back south and for some reason I asked My X fiancé if she wanted to go horse back riding. This was only the second time I went horseback riding by Myself. So she lived in Tiverton Rhode Island and she found a horseback riding place that was adjacent (or opposite) to her town. We drove there and then when we got there I saw the youngest horse and he was full of muscle. I said "I want to ride that horse". Some women came out and I told her that I wanted to ride the biggest and youngest horse. She told Me that horse has never been rode before and she didn't know if I could because no one has ever rode that horse, they just got him not too long ago. So the women were discussing if I could ride that colt or not but they relented and I was able to ride him. My X fiancé got an older horse that could barely keep up and My horse just wanted to lead the pack but the girl that was leading us had to be in front to guide. On our little horse excursion we saw a black fisher cat that was just standing on two feet and swatting a little tree near the path. I forget if we saw some deer or not but it was a good ride and one of the last things I ever did with My X fiancé.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To be continued...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Continued...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 4:2

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 And when He had fasted forty days and forty nights, afterward He was hungry.





Luke 4:2

New King James Version (NKJV)


2 being tempted for forty days by the devil. And in those days He ate nothing, and afterward, when they had ended, He was hungry.






This happened in August of 2008. I moved back from My house in Maine because I ran out of money. The pot growing didn't work out for Me. My X fiancé broke up with Me shortly after I moved to back to Massachusetts. I was devastated because she broke up with Me. I think she broke up with Me because I was getting crazy from studying all the conspiracy theories. I couldn't eat. I was basically just drinking grape juice to give Me nutrition and a little bit of calories, but not much. I fasted for about 6 weeks or roughly 40 days but I honestly wasn't counting the days in which I started starving Myself but I know when I stopped starving Myself. I stopped starving Myself after I was escorted to a mental hospital by the EMTs. So this is how I got into that mental hospital called Corrigan Mental Hospital. I was getting very delusional from not eating, I would puke when I ate so I stopped eating. I was smoking the cannabis that I grew at My house and I had a ton of weed. It was very potent too. I started to hear voices on the radio, I thought some of the songs were about Me. So to make a long story short, I found out about My Name, about the OMG thing and I looked up what My whole Name meant and I started to believe I was Jesus. I called up My X and said, I'm Jesus. (We were broken up now.) She called My dads house and woke them up at like 3 o'clock in the morning and I went into their room and started talking crazy and I was EMTs on Me and I spent 3 weeks or so in a mental hospital called Corrigan in Fall River Massachusetts. That was the first mental hospital I ever went to. But the point is that I was starving Myself for about 6 weeks or roughly 40 days. I went from being a very healthy 6 foot 1 inch at 185 pounds to 6ft1 at 160 pounds. So I lost about 25 pounds in about 6 weeks and I was skinny before the fast.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 21:12-13

New King James Version (NKJV)


Jesus Cleanses the Temple

12 Then Jesus went into the temple of God[a] and drove out all those who bought and sold in the temple, and overturned the tables of the money changers and the seats of those who sold doves. 13 And He said to them, &#8220;It is written, &#8216;My house shall be called a house of prayer,&#8217; but you have made it a &#8216;den of thieves.&#8217;&#8221;[c]





As I said, I went to My first mental hospital because My X fiancé broke up with Me and I was starving Myself and getting delusional. Before I went into that mental hospital I was blogging on RIU using the name "We Tarded". After I got out of that mental hospital I thought I was Christ and I didn't want to blog using that foolish name anymore. I switched My rollitup name to "We Love 1" after I got out and I immediately started telling My friends on RIU that I'm Jesus. So the same day that I out of the mental hospital I switch My RIU name and I started to tell the world wide web that I'm Jesus. About a couple days after that the stock market crashed 777 points in one day and then the great recession of 2008 happened. This was September of 2008. I thought the stock market crashed so much because the elites found out that I'm Christ. All I know is that I got out of Corrigan mental hospital and immediately started blogging using the name "We Love 1" and a few days later the stock market crashed 777 points in one day and then one of the biggest recessions. I used to think that I was the one to blame for the recession. If you don't believe Me you can see when I made My first post using the name "We Love 1" and see when the stock market crashed in September of 2008!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 22:54

New King James Version (NKJV)


Peter Denies Jesus, and Weeps Bitterly

54 Having arrested Him, they led Him and brought Him into the high priest&#8217;s house. But Peter followed at a distance.






John 18:1

New King James Version (NKJV)


Betrayal and Arrest in Gethsemane

18 When Jesus had spoken these words, He went out with His disciples over the Brook Kidron, where there was a garden, which He and His disciples entered.





So this is what happened. I was in My house with My family and My little sister was complaining and yelling at My mother. She was being a little witch and I didn't like it, so I yelled at My little sister for about 2 seconds. I didn't say anything but a loud "AHHHHH". I felt bad and I took My Bible and as I was leaving the house I said "May the Lord take Me at His will". I went to a place that I used to go hunting for deer. I actually killed 2 deer near this spot and one of those deer was a big 7 pointer. But anyways, I went behind the airport where I used to go skeet shooting with My shotgun and I sat down in a field with a bunch of budding plants or flowers. My mother called the cops on Me because she thought I was going to hurt Myself because of what I said and the cops came and arrested Me and brought Me to Saint Lukes mental hospital in New Bedford MA. I was in that hospital for about 1 month. This happened in 2009.

~~~~~~~~~~~

To be continued...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Continued...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 24:30

New King James Version (NKJV)


30 Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory





Luke 21:27-28

New King James Version (NKJV)


27 Then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. 28 Now when these things begin to happen, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption draws near.&#8221;






Revelation 1:7

New King James Version (NKJV)


7 Behold, He is coming with clouds, and every eye will see Him, even they who pierced Him. And all the tribes of the earth will mourn because of Him. Even so, Amen.






Revelation 1:13-14

New King James Version (NKJV)


13 and in the midst of the seven lampstands One like the Son of Man, clothed with a garment down to the feet and girded about the chest with a golden band. 14 His head and hair were white like wool, as white as snow, and His eyes like a flame of fire;






Revelation 14:14-16

New King James Version (NKJV)


Reaping the Earth&#8217;s Harvest

14 Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle. 15 And another angel came out of the temple, crying with a loud voice to Him who sat on the cloud, &#8220;Thrust in Your sickle and reap, for the time has come for You[a] to reap, for the harvest of the earth is ripe.&#8221; 16 So He who sat on the cloud thrust in His sickle on the earth, and the earth was reaped.





I'm not even going to type out the 5 signs I saw in the clouds, I'm just going to link a video I made of it. I talk about the 5 signs in the clouds in the latter part of the video. Start watching at 9 minutes and 30 second to see about the signs in the clouds.

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






I made a mistake in the video, I actually saw the black cloud on Good Friday of 2009 and not Black Friday.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To be continued...

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Continued...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Matthew 25:31-46

New King James Version (NKJV)


The Son of Man Will Judge the Nations

31 &#8220;When the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the holy[a] angels with Him, then He will sit on the throne of His glory. 32 All the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate them one from another, as a shepherd divides his sheep from the goats. 33 And He will set the sheep on His right hand, but the goats on the left. 34 Then the King will say to those on His right hand, &#8216;Come, you blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world: 35 for I was hungry and you gave Me food; I was thirsty and you gave Me drink; I was a stranger and you took Me in; 36 I was naked and you clothed Me; I was sick and you visited Me; I was in prison and you came to Me.&#8217;

37 &#8220;Then the righteous will answer Him, saying, &#8216;Lord, when did we see You hungry and feed You, or thirsty and give You drink? 38 When did we see You a stranger and take You in, or naked and clothe You? 39 Or when did we see You sick, or in prison, and come to You?&#8217; 40 And the King will answer and say to them, &#8216;Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did it to one of the least of these My brethren, you did it to Me.&#8217;

41 &#8220;Then He will also say to those on the left hand, &#8216;Depart from Me, you cursed, into the everlasting fire prepared for the devil and his angels: 42 for I was hungry and you gave Me no food; I was thirsty and you gave Me no drink; 43 I was a stranger and you did not take Me in, naked and you did not clothe Me, sick and in prison and you did not visit Me.&#8217;

44 &#8220;Then they also will answer Him, saying, &#8216;Lord, when did we see You hungry or thirsty or a stranger or naked or sick or in prison, and did not minister to You?&#8217; 45 Then He will answer them, saying, &#8216;Assuredly, I say to you, inasmuch as you did not do it to one of the least of these, you did not do it to Me.&#8217; 46 And these will go away into everlasting punishment, but the righteous into eternal life.&#8221;





So in 2009 I got into a fight with My dad. I was actually going to kill Myself because My mom kicked Me out of her house. I was going to drive up to My house in Maine and use My shotgun and blow My head off because I didn't even have enough money at the time to turn on My utilities. To make a long story short, I got into a fight with My dad and then I was sent to a prison. The prison is called Bridgewater and its in Massachusetts USA. I started telling My fellow inmates that I'm Jesus and they started calling Me Jesus, like everyone was calling Me Jesus even a CO (correction officer) called Me Jesus once or twice. I was known as Jesus in prison... but it wasn't a real prison, it was a prison for the criminally insane so we got more privileges like we weren't stuck in a cell for 23 hours a day or whatever. So I was in prison for 2 months and then I was transferred to a state hospital where I stayed for 5 months. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So that's the story of My life that is recorded in the Bible. Or at least I believe its been recorded in the Bible, but either way these stories of My life are true and I can prove most of them from records somewhere.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.

And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.

I used to be a sex machine!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3301719Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.
> 
> And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.
> 
> ...


Such a shame. Those pictures show so much promise for a young person's life, only to be dashed upon the rocks of delusion and irrationality. George's life seems to be good as one thing, that's as a cautionary tale: Not taking control of mental illness can ruin lives. George sometimes claims that no one can refute his 'evidence' of ground breaking ideas and his 'divinity'. If member's would peruse his early threads, you can see how all of these things are refuted and debunked. Here is one such thread - 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-found-like-a-dozen-videos-of-christ-himself-he-said-that-he-posted-on-here.600992/

Mindphuk, a science professor at university irl and former local forum guru shows that impossibility and stupidity of his major ideas starting at the bottom of page 10 thru 12, and points out specific instances of his severe apophenia on pages 18 and 19. So instead of wading through all the crap George just posted, you could save yourself a bunch of time and simply look through mine to see exactly how and why he is discredited and crazy. The responses are quite entertaining...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


Abe, who are you?

Are you that TV salesman? I forget his name.

Your avatar has the same TV salesman too.

Again, are you that TV salesman?

And if you are him, can you prove it?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

George that was a great picture of you and your girlfriend!
Now THAT was real brother.

Of course I'm that tv salesman, is there anything that wld lead you to believe that I am not him. After all, I SAID, that is me and so on..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> George that was a great picture of you and your girlfriend!
> Now THAT was real brother.
> 
> Of course I'm that tv salesman, is there anything that wld lead you to believe that I am not him. After all, I SAID, that is me and so on..


So, you're famous?

I don't believe I talk to famous people, or at least, I don't know whos famous and whos not famous.

Abe, you're the man!

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Nov 28, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So, you're famous?
> 
> I don't believe I talk to famous people, or at least, I don't know whos famous and whos not famous.
> 
> ...


hows the rf people treating you George?

not many replys i see.

there going to debunk your beliefs George you do know that don't you.......just saying buddy.

its a 2million strong forum of religious experts!! ..... Good luck George honestly.

id help you but you know where i stand .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hows the rf people treating you George?
> 
> not many replys i see.
> 
> ...


Yes, not too many people are responding on My thread at ReligiousForums.com.

I think I need a better title.

Did you read all of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled? on the last page.

There is a lot of facts and evidence about Me on the last page.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

I asked you two questions recently but I deleted them.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you read all of the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled? on the last page.
> 
> There is a lot of facts and evidence about Me on the last page.
> 
> ~


these " facts" or " your beliefs" are what rf are going to dubunk wether you agree or not George....sorry hand on heart im really sorry .



were only human George.....mistakes happen....even self beliefs are mistakes sometimes .lol. Believe me iv made many many mistakes with beliefs ......iv usually found there fueled by hope ...... Which never seems to come true.



sorry


----------



## bradburry (Nov 30, 2014)

were only human George.....mistakes happen....even self beliefs are mistakes sometimes .lol. Believe me iv made many many mistakes with beliefs ......iv usually found there fueled by hope ...... Which never seems to come true.



sorry  


dec 1, 2014 good luck ~peace~


----------



## CC Dobbs (Nov 30, 2014)

What a bunch of hooey!!! Has anybody even tried praying to me? I haven't heard anything. Very disappointing

A very disappointed Messiah.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I asked you two questions recently but I deleted them.


Wow, abe...

Now, I can't answer your questions if I don't see them.

I don't always blog on the internet, but when I do, I like answering sincere questions.

Did you ask Me on RIU or ReligiousForums.com?

Feel free to ask Me questions.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't always blog on the internet, but when I do, I like answering sincere questions.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 SAYYYYY WHATTTTTT!!!!




nice one George..lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got a haircut earlier today.

I have a long beard right now, but I plan on cutting the sides, and leaving My goatee.

I will post some before and after pictures in the next few days, maybe even tonight.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 5, 2014)

I just took this selfie picture of Myself a few minutes ago.

Do you like My beard?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2014)

^^ Dude, you sincerely look like an Islamic terrorist. If you weren't so pale, you would make people nervous. I'd suggest trimming that thing down to a more manageable size. JMO, 'cause you asked...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Why do I look like an Islamic terrorist?

Why don't I look like a Rabbi?

It doesn't matter, I am going to be sporting a goatee maybe before today is done.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2014)

^^ Orthodox Rabbis that sport those beards also wear big, black hats and those curly side-locks...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

looks likes these monks I know that pick berries, make jellies, cookies and booze infused medicated fruit loafs while living up in remote northern woods. run a helluva mail order business


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3307602
> 
> I just took this selfie picture of Myself a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


please don't post this again....please


----------



## bradburry (Dec 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3307602
> 
> I just took this selfie picture of Myself a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


http://1drv.ms/1q8z8xW


i hope you use it for ur new avy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> http://1drv.ms/1q8z8xW
> 
> 
> i hope you use it for ur new avy


oh lololohahah I have your soul , why don't you just post it instead of pasting links?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

hope u don't mind George


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh lololohahah I have your soul , why don't you just post it instead of pasting links?


phone wont let me post pics


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

as with all phones I think


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> as with all phones I think


http://1drv.ms/1IjKGEE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

................


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ................


funny ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

well if I had a picture of your head it would have been even funnier cus you would be the guy getting shot at


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

jokes jokes relax big man


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like its " fuckabout with George " day again.lololol

im doing more pics


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> jokes jokes relax big man


huh?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


okallright, wat troll'd me w the fake george acct? 
Which one of you sic fks did it? mainliner? HIC?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> okallright, wat troll'd me w the fake george acct?
> Which one of you sic fks did it? mainliner? HIC?


its photoshop George day


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 3157691


lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

bradburry said:


> Looks like its " fuckabout with George " day again.lololol
> 
> im doing more pics


I'm not 'fucking about' with George. I think he likes the tasteful photoshops probably not your deranged just had a big shot of meth ones


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> It may have been this 'red' f'r.... Check out this complete fuckheadred:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-atempt-at-breading-jernal-or-gernal.548885/page-89#post-11124064


he's a super cunt lol, when I started growing he friended me then he saw a pic of about 12 nl autos and posted . :defriended- only 17 year old kids who live at home grow autos. haha


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

So is this one:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-7282#post-11124102



Bradburry. said:


> fukoff with ya 8.1 bullshit
> 
> stik to se7en
> 
> ...


----------



## bradburry (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> So is this one:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-uk-growers-thread.179741/page-7282#post-11124102


you do know that's not me .....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just because I have a long beard right now, it doesn't make Me a terrorist!

I can always just wear a goatee.

Sure, everyone with a long beard is a terrorist... whatever. Is that the stigma nowadays?

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Just because I have a long beard right now, it doesn't make Me a terrorist!
> 
> I can always just wear a goatee.
> 
> ...


that's true Lord


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 9, 2014)

bradburry said:


> that's true Lord


Are you bipolar?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

Navaeh420 said:


> I am going to get drunk on some Jack Daniels that my mom has hidden in the basement lol


Serious question George, do you have a doppelgänger?


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you bipolar?
> 
> ~PEACE~


but lord you are turning evil ....that is PROOF you are not the true LORD .



good fucking luck buddy your true evil colours are shining through.lolololohaha


poetry in motion.....sorry george


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

FALSE CHRIST REVEALED


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Serious question George, do you have a doppelgänger?


What is a "doppelganger"?

Chances are, I don't have one, because I don't even know what it is.

~PEACE~


----------



## bradburry (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What is a "doppelganger"?
> 
> Chances are, I don't have one, because I don't even know what it is.
> 
> ~PEACE~


google doppelgangers and lucid dreams


----------



## --GOD-- (Dec 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 so are you my son ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 10, 2014)

--GOD-- said:


> so are you my son ?


No, My dads name is Nuno.

My dads name is not God.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

I just took this picture about an hour ago.

Later today, I plan on cutting the sides of My beard, and wear a goatee.

I am sure that I will look a lot cleaner and better looking with a goatee.

But, yeah, thats a picture of Me on December 12, 2014.

You guys will see the before and after pictures.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just took this selfie picture today, on 12-13-14.

I told you guys I was whacking off My beard, and leaving the goatee.

What do you guys think? do I look better with a long beard, or a goatee?

I like the goatee much better. Plus, now I don't look like a terrorist.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

trim the goatee shorter bro especially on the bottom, and that's probably your look. but for real why do you ask us so much what we think lol? do what you want....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3312575I just took this selfie picture today, on 12-13-14.
> 
> I told you guys I was whacking off My beard, and leaving the goatee.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 14, 2014)

Goatee but you would prob look much younger clean shaven


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Goatee but you would prob look much younger clean shaven


I haven't been clean shaven for many years now.

I couldn't tell you the last time I shaved My whole face. I have been wearing a goatee or beard for many years now.

But, before I was in My mid twenties, I was always clean shaven.

How are you doing, bro?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 16, 2014)

My next discourse is a short story about a hypothetical scenario, when Christ George Manuel Oliveira is the King of the worlds, and the one world online government reigns.

It is the distant future, when everyone is a lot richer, because Christ has taught the masses His ways. Even the poorest people are making $1,000 a month, plus $500 worth of food stams per month, and the poorest people also have free apartments. The global online government dictated that every adult should get a $1,000 allowence (per month), plus $500 worth of food stamps per month; and anyone that makes less then $30 grand a year gets free housing. The crime rates are basically non existant, because everyone has their needs met, and Christ has taught people to love each other.

So there is an average working class family that has an underground abode, plus many other abodes. Most people love living underground because there are no mosquitoes or other bugs that bite you. People that live underground can always go to the surface any time they want, but they like living underground because its a controlled enviornment. 

Many generations ago, Christ George gave the people the notion to live in all of the places that seemed impossible to live, because no one has ever lived there before. People found out that they can live in pyramid cities, inside of mountain cities, underground cities, floating on top of the ocean cities, underwater cities- inside the ocean cities, under the ocean floor cities, and cities in outer space. Many people in the middle class own an abode in all of these said locations.

So, an average middle class family is having a party to celebrate the prosperity that Christ has bestowed on the earth. Its Christ George Manuel Oliveiras birthday, and the whole world is having a party. Christ George died many AGEs ago, but Christ George is still remembered because of the world he imagined and created, through The_Word He spoke. Most people still adore Christ George, because Christ first loved the world, before His prophecies were accepted as the "God-Spell". 

So one of the families are having a big party, but all of the families are having a big party, because its the Saviors birthday. This particular family lives about 1,000 feet underground, because the deeper underground you go, the cheaper the abodes become. This family owns many acres of land underground, like the average working class citizen does. Its always a pleasent temperture underground, because it is very insulated, and its easy to adjust the temperatures underground. This family owns a sauna and a steam room, because most families do. Also, most families own hot tubes and pools that are in their underground abode.

This family owns a 20 floor abode. Each floor is 10 feet tall. This family actually has an elevator, so they don't need to take the stairs. Some of the floors are dedicated towards farming, farming for plants and animals. All of their farms are 100% organic, because in the distant past, Christ Georges global online government passed a law that only organic fertilizers and nutrients can be sold. You will not find any chemical nutrients and fertilizers in the Kingdom of Christ, and the people all agree that organic is much better for the enviornment and their bodies.

One of their 20 floors are dedicated towards farming animals like cows, chickens, rabbits, ducks, pigs, goats, sheep, and any animal that they want. All of these animals have plenty of room and they roam freely. One of their 20 floors is dedicated towards growing plants for all of their animals. The animals always have more then enough food, and their bellies are always full. The animal farms are lit up by super bright LEDs, like most underground farms. Actually the vegetable farms are lit up by super bright LEDs too. 

This family also owns an underground island, like most working class citizens do. This island is divided in half by a shallow fresh water sea, and the other half of the island is a salt water sea. Their island has many fruit trees. Their neighbors island is actually divided into quarters, fresh water, salt water, fresh water, salt water. But this family is content with their island being split in half with half of their island being fresh water, and the other half of their island being salt water.

The good thing about the salt water is that these people get to eat all of the salt water animals like the fish, lobsters, crabs, shellfish, and whatnot. The good thing about the fresh water is that they can water all of their farms, they have water for drinking, and they have fresh water to take showers in, plus their animals need to drink too. Whether it is the fresh water, or the salt water, its all organic and crystal clear, perfect for life. Sometimes this family likes to go scuba diving in the fresh water, and sometimes they like to go scuba diving in the salt water.

In the distant future, most people go scuba diving on a daily basis, because the water is everywhere. Now, people use "rebreathers", because thats all they sell at scuba diving shops. A "rebreather" is a scuba diving piece of equipment that takes out the CO2, and recirculates the oxygen back around, so you can go scuba diving all day on one little scuba tank. Everyone loves their rebreather. Technology has really reduced the price of rebreathers. 

Since Christ came up with the notion to plumb the whole world with fresh water and salt water, the global online government dictated to implement Christ Georges notion. There are gigantic tunnels that connect all of the fresh water seas together, and all of the salt water seas are connected to the ocean, so all of the sea creatures can travel anywhere. Some scuba divers actually ride the current in these underground tunnels, and they can travel miles in one day by just riding the current. There are plenty of animals is these tunnels too. And every tunnel has a bridge on top, with fresh air, so even if you run out of oxygen in your scuba tank, you can walk on top of the water on an air bridge.

So, this family is having a glorious party. There is going to be organic wine, organic beer, organic filet mignon steaks, organic tuna fish, organic vegetables, organic cheese, organic lobsters, and many other foods. Most families now a days has their own personal gyms, so people can stay in shape. Most people are only eating organic food, and they get paid to stay heathy by their health insurance company, so they usually spend a few hours at their personal gym because they have more free time.

A grandfather and his grandson just caught some tuna fish, using a technique called "underwater fishing". Underwater fishing is like fishing but you're scuba diving and you see when the fish bites your bait, and you watch the fish the whole time, as you reel it in. These people will make sushi out of this tuna, for the party. They just need to collect a little more seaweed for the sushi. You can catch fish that weigh over 100 pounds while "underwater fishing", its actually an olympic sport in the future. 

People still have smartphones in the future, but the smartphones are a lot smarter. Some people have actually implanted their smartphone into their head, but this is not recommended. It takes only a few seconds to charge up your smartphone in the future, you just need to add liquid hydrogen: but some smartphones have "super capacitors". This family is teaching their 4 year old how to use a smartphone. This family has 10 children, about the average size family in the future. Every child has their own 30 feet by 30 feet room, with screens on their walls and ceilings to watch TV, play on the internet, or whatever. I mean that their whole wall and ceiling are a screen to watch, LED screens are everywhere. But, if they want, this family owns their own movie theater to watch, and play on the internet; its a 40 feet wide and 20 feet tall wide screen. 

There are endless miles of water tunnels, connecting all of the seas. People travel through these enormous tunnels with their SPACE JETS, underwater. If the SPACE JET didn't have GPS, it would be very easy to get lost in all of these undet***er tunnels. The SPACE JETS always know the quickest and most efficient way to go though. There are so many underwater tunnels, usually there isn't much traffic.

This family actually has an underwater club house for their children. Their children can watch all of the fish and sea life. Basically, its a big clear help plastic dome, underwater. This family has an underwater club house for the fresh water, and one for the salt water. The parents get to teach their children all of the different names of the sea creatures, its very educational for the children; they always learn a lot.

Sometimes the children like to switch from scuba diving from the fresh water to the salt water: all they need to do is climb a hemp ladder and switch it up, since half of their island is fresh water, and the other half is salt water. This family has fish farms in both sides of their island, fresh water fish farms, and salt water fish farms. This family never needs to go to the grocery store, they are self sufficient, and they are healthy.

Since Christ George made electricity free, because He built enough nuclear power plants, no one has any utility bills. People can save their money for more important things, besides utility bills. And since Christ George plumbed water all around every country, water has been free for ages too.

But the moral of the story is that everyone had a good time at the party, the Saviors birthday was celebrated. Everyone ate enough, and the adults got a little drunk too. All of the children enjoyed the party, and so did the adults. Christ Georges birthday has been celebrated for ages, its only natural.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tomorrow is Christmas eve.

I hope that you all have a wonderful Christmas.

~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My next discourse is a short story about a hypothetical scenario, when Christ George Manuel Oliveira is the King of the worlds, and the one world online government reigns.
> 
> It is the distant future, when everyone is a lot richer, because Christ has taught the masses His ways. Even the poorest people are making $1,000 a month, plus $500 worth of food stams per month, and the poorest people also have free apartments. The global online government dictated that every adult should get a $1,000 allowence (per month), plus $500 worth of food stamps per month; and anyone that makes less then $30 grand a year gets free housing. The crime rates are basically non existant, because everyone has their needs met, and Christ has taught people to love each other.
> 
> ...


 lol...........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2014)

this is fucking hilarious... "
This family owns a 20 floor abode. Each floor is 10 feet tall. This family actually has an elevator, so they don't need to take the stairs. Some of the floors are dedicated towards farming, farming for plants and animals. All of their farms are 100% organic, because in the distant past, Christ Georges global online government passed a law that only organic fertilizers and nutrients can be sold. You will not find any chemical nutrients and fertilizers in the Kingdom of Christ, and the people all agree that organic is much better for the enviornment and their bodies.
One of their 20 floors are dedicated towards farming animals like cows, chickens, rabbits, ducks, pigs, goats, sheep, and any animal that they want. All of these animals have plenty of room and they roam freely. One of their 20 floors is dedicated towards growing plants for all of their animals. The animals always have more then enough food, and their bellies are always full. The animal farms are lit up by super bright LEDs, like most underground farms. Actually the vegetable farms are lit up by super bright LEDs too. "


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2014)

theexpress said:


> this is fucking hilarious... "
> This family owns a 20 floor abode. Each floor is 10 feet tall. This family actually has an elevator, so they don't need to take the stairs. Some of the floors are dedicated towards farming, farming for plants and animals. All of their farms are 100% organic, because in the distant past, Christ Georges global online government passed a law that only organic fertilizers and nutrients can be sold. You will not find any chemical nutrients and fertilizers in the Kingdom of Christ, and the people all agree that organic is much better for the enviornment and their bodies.
> One of their 20 floors are dedicated towards farming animals like cows, chickens, rabbits, ducks, pigs, goats, sheep, and any animal that they want. All of these animals have plenty of room and they roam freely. One of their 20 floors is dedicated towards growing plants for all of their animals. The animals always have more then enough food, and their bellies are always full. The animal farms are lit up by super bright LEDs, like most underground farms. Actually the vegetable farms are lit up by super bright LEDs too. "


All this from a dude who's constantly broke and lives with his mommy, Mary. Notice there's not a word where the fuck the money would come from for all that hoopla. Gotta crawl before one can run, son. Here's a bright idea for his finances, get a fucking job...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2014)

NASA: We will find alien life within 20 years






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Are We Close To Finding Alien Life?






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!

I just took this picture a few minutes ago.

Have a healthy and blessed new year!

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323300This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!
> 
> I just took this picture a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


same to you George


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> same to you George


Thanks bro!

How is your new truck driving job going? Are you still having nightmares?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 5, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> How is your new truck driving job going? Are you still having nightmares?
> 
> ~PEACE~


no more nightmares im keen to get back after a long Christmas break


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 6, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no more nightmares im keen to get back after a long Christmas break


Good, good!

Did you know that our total universe is at least 10(10^30) times bigger than the observable universe?

This means there are at least trillions times trillions upon trillions of more galaxies in our universe. I haven't calculated how many galaxies are in our total universe, but the number would be more than 1,000,000,000,000(10^30) galaxies. Now multiply that number by about 100 billion (or more) to find out approximately how many stars are in just our universe alone.

And the Atheists say that there is no Creator?

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 6, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Good, good!
> 
> Did you know that our total universe is at least 10(10^30) times bigger than the observable universe?
> 
> ...


And why would that suggest a deity?


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 11, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 WE as in "EVERYONE" don't believe YOU 

WE as in "EVERYONE" know your ideas of a better world are already being investigated by professional scientists WORLDWIDE .

YOU ARE a false prophet , and your IDEA'S are unprofessional.....even though they are true.

VERY FALSE AND VERY UNPROFESSIONAL........that is all


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> And why would that suggest a deity?


Its only My personal opinion that the multiverse was created by a Creator...

Unless there is a natural explanation to how the multiverse came into being? But, as far as I know, the scientists can only speculate how the universe began, and all they have is conjecture, and they are without proof of how the multiverse came into existence.

I would consider Myself an Agnostic, and I believe its possible for some kind of Creator to create the multiverse, but I am not sure Who this Creator is.

I don't believe any mortal can fathom the whole multiverse, and the multiverse is very humbling, and I am in awe of the (seemingly) endless vastness of the creation. We are but a point, inside of a point, inside of a point, inside of a point, inside of a point, etc.. We can not even be measured, compared to the whole multiverse, because even our galaxy would seem as an infintesimal point in space.

It is only a matter of subjective perspective that we are anything at all.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not a false christ, I am the Life of the Light. After I die, there will be no more Life or Light. While the Life of Light is alive, live your life to the fullest, because there is no guarantee to how long the Life of Light will be with you.

Yes, I am the Light of the multiverse, so enjoy your life while the Life is with you.

I cannot guarantee you that you will live after the Life is no more. But as long as I, the Life, am alive, you will be able to live.

Its recorded in the Bible this way: As long as I am alive, you shall live also. So that is how you know that I am not a false christ, its because there is the Life.

The Life is what keeps everything in existence. You cannot live with the Life. And as I live, you shall live also. But without Me, you can do nothing. You can exist with the Life.

With the Life, the possibilities are endless. Without the Life, there is naught. Enjoy the Life while the Life can be found.

As long as I exist, there will be Life. If I do not exist, than what is there?

I am the Beginning and the End.

I was there when I created the worlds, and the future will know this by My novel Word. I am the Prophet above all prophets. I am the King of all the kings. I created the worlds.

We are in the Life, because I am alive. After I die, I cannot guarantee what will happen to the multiverse. What is the multiverse without the Witness? If I, the Witness, were not here to observe, what would become of life?

The fact that we are alive should indicate that there is the Life. If I die, what will happen to the Light of the multiverse? I am the Life of the Light, and conversly, I am the Light of the Life.

We can do all things while I am alive, but nothing exists after I die, so that is how you know that I am the King of Life. Without the Life, what exists but naught?

You should respect the Life, because the Life allows you to live in the Light. Without Light, there is nothing but darkness. Live in the Light.

When I come again, you will know Me, because the King of Life will be with you to shed more Light. It
only natural for Me to be born again, so I can witness, observe, correct, rearrange, implement, create, build, restore, fix, and be the remedy once again.

Enough said?

Anyways, I can't prove any of this until after I die, so its all conjecture right now: but I believe it.

May the King of Life be with you, you false witness.

~PEACE~


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 12, 2015)

light ??? Darkness ???? Multiverse ????? No dick ?????


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am not a false christ, I am the Life of the Light. After I die, there will be no more Life or Light. While the Life of Light is alive, live your life to the fullest, because there is no guarantee to how long the Life of Light will be with you.
> 
> Yes, I am the Light of the multiverse, so enjoy your life while the Life is with you.
> 
> ...


I guess its a good thing no one cares what you believe. What a stupid little comic book world you live in, very boring. I think you may be overdue for that shot, tell them to make it a double this time to combat the extra-strength crazy you've built up. Perhaps even plan for another loony bin vacation, I know this forum could use the break...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 13, 2015)

^^^

After I die, you will see: or you won't see anything, because there will be naught after I die.

I am looking forward to death, or at least, I am not too afraid to die, because how can I be afraid of something I have never experienced?

My death will vindicate My Word, or it will make Me look like a liar: but it doesn't make a difference to Me, because I will be dead, and I will be in naught until I am reincarnated at the next AGE.

But, seriously, I don't know whats going to happen after I, the Life, die. I know for sure that I will experience naught for a short while, until I am reincarnated. Its My personal opinion that I will indeed be reincarnated, because I, the Life, can't stay dead forever.

Death is very ambigious, because no scientist knows for certain what happens after one dies. I believe we have eternal life, so after you die, you will have infinite chances to live again: and this is not falsifiable, so no one can prove Me erroneous or correct.

What do you believe will happen after YOU die? And then, what do you believe will happen after I, the Life, dies?

This is where the metaphysical comes into debate. In My novel Spirituality, I give people hope via eternal life, or eternal reincarnation. In My opinion, it is better to believe that you will live again, instead of eternal naught. This is where you need a little faith to have more hope for eternal existence.

Regardless if nothing happens after I die, and the world goes on normally, I will be in naught, untill I am reincarnated. 

Beware of false christs, the posers, that claim to be Me- the Life, because they will try to decieve many, but they are just cult leaders. And many false christs will arise when I return at the next AGE, because they will experience the true Life, and they will try and undermine My authority. But some people will know Me, but some people will know Me, and still deny Me: these people that deny the Life will get whats coming to them, I assure you that they will be miserable deep inside, and also very confused and conflicted.

I am the Life of the cosmos, and because I live, you shall live also, and this is how you will know Me.

Beware of all of the false messiahs, My little children.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 13, 2015)

@Skuxx 

This is My infallible proof that I am indeed George Manuel Oliveira.

Are there any doubters now?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just because you are a false witness, a false believer, it doesn't mean that I am a false Christ.

When Jesus was allegedly alive, most of the Pharisees didn't believe in Jesus, either. And to this day, most of the Jewish people don't believe Jesus is their Messiah, because maybe the Jews believe Jesus is a false messiah?

You are entitled to your beliefs, and I am entitled to My beliefs.

No one should be forced to believe in Me- Christ George Manuel Oliveira. I am not some spiritual dictator, so people have freedom of belief in My novel Spirituality. I am not forcing anyone to believe anything. But I would advocate for people to believe in the Truth, the facts, the evidence, logic, science, etc..

I can only do My part. Right now, I can't control the world, I can only control Myself. If I could hypothetically control the world, I would set up My global online government, and I would give all of My falculties, or powers, away to My people- the whole world.

It would be up to the people, via My global online government, to control the world via their computers. My global online government is better than any known form of government, because the people are in total control, and the politicians are not dictating how the world should be governed. My global online government is the apex, the pinnacle, of (global) politics.

Just because I am much different from the "normal", it doesn't mean I am crazy. I believe because I am so different, it santifies Me from the sheeple people that blindly follow. I am creating My own government, My own evolving Spirituality, My own theories, My own inventions, My own novel prophecies, My own Paradise, My own worlds, My own form of abodes, My own Life, and My own people. I can't forget about My people. I will remember My children- the people.

I should probably win the Nobel Peace Prize for all of My novel, peaceful solutions to the worlds problems. I deserve some credit, in My opinion. If only the people of the world knew Me, I could create utter change compared to any elected official or politician.

No one needs to believe I am the Christ, in order to believe in My ideology. Anyone can want what I want, and not need to believe I am the Christ.

Anyone that wants to see a benevolent, peaceful revolution against the elites can learn from Me, and My plans for the future.

This is the Great News!

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 18, 2015)

Well it seems you have only gotten crazier since I left, Georgie boy. A little girl got shot in the head and is making big moves for womans rights to get her Nobel Peace Prize, what have you done to earn yours? What differences have you made in the world? Im not completely hating on you, btw, I think there should be way more dreamers in the world.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 19, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> WE as in "EVERYONE" don't believe YOU
> 
> WE as in "EVERYONE" know your ideas of a better world are already being investigated by professional scientists WORLDWIDE .
> 
> ...


I believe, and since I am the only one that matters, I WIN !


----------



## quantumwot (Jan 19, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 YES!! you do need to say more, and yes i am lost ....... What now George?

how are you going to save me?


----------



## mainliner (Jan 20, 2015)

wtf!! 





Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Well it seems you have only gotten crazier since I left, Georgie boy. A little girl got shot in the head and is making big moves for womans rights to get her Nobel Peace Prize, what have you done to earn yours? What differences have you made in the world? Im not completely hating on you, btw, I think there should be way more dreamers in the world.


Please go to the OP- the first post in this thread, and click on the link. Next, read through that entire thread, and watch all of the videos I played and click on all the links that I posted.

Then come ask Me what I have done.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 20, 2015)

mainliner said:


> wtf!!


I thought your mainliner account was banned?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 20, 2015)

quantumwot said:


> YES!! you do need to say more, and yes i am lost ....... What now George?
> 
> how are you going to save me?


Whats your definition of the word "save"?

How do you want Me to save you?

One day, you are going to die. One day, I am going to die. I cannot save you from death. Death is an innate part of life.

Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself






"I cannot save you. I can't even save Myself!"

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 21, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please go to the OP- the first post in this thread, and click on the link. Next, read through that entire thread, and watch all of the videos I played and click on all the links that I posted.
> 
> Then come ask Me what I have done.
> 
> ...


That seems like an awful lot of work to do. Is it too hard to type out what Nobel Peace Prize worthy actions you have done to better the world? Ideas dont count. We all have ideas on how to make the world a better place, that doesnt make us worthy of a Nobel Prize. C'mon, just list your contributions that brought the us closer to world peace. Though they should be painfully obvious already. Edward Snowden risked life in prison for telling the world about the NSA spying on everyone. Malala Yousafzai survived a bullet to the head and continues to fight for womens rights and shes not even 16 I dont think. Yet I heard nothing of your world changing contributions and how they effect over 7 billion people on this planet...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That seems like an awful lot of work to do. Is it too hard to type out what Nobel Peace Prize worthy actions you have done to better the world? Ideas dont count. We all have ideas on how to make the world a better place, that doesnt make us worthy of a Nobel Prize. C'mon, just list your contributions that brought the us closer to world peace. Though they should be painfully obvious already. Edward Snowden risked life in prison for telling the world about the NSA spying on everyone. Malala Yousafzai survived a bullet to the head and continues to fight for womens rights and shes not even 16 I dont think. Yet I heard nothing of your world changing contributions and how they effect over 7 billion people on this planet...


No, I guess I only have ideas that I (daily) advocate for.

So, by your standards, I am not worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize.

The thing is that if enough people actually listened to Me, studied Me, paid heed to My teachings, learned My novel solutions (to the worlds problems), accepted My global online government, put Me in a position of power, gave Me some authority, etc., I could terraform the world from the underground magma up, and up, until we were living in space, interstellar, etc..

All I can do is advocate for My prophecies. I cannot expidite My prophecies unless I reach and teach enough people. I can have the greatest solutions in the world that could end hunger, end poverty, end homelessness: I could provide free energy, free fuel, free heating and cooling, free transportation, free food, free housing, free water and drink, etc., if I become the King of the world.

Its the greedy, power hungry elites that are stagnating the worlds progress. Its about power to the elites, because they want to control the world for their evil agendas.

I would get rid of the "elites" in My global online government, and if My people dictated, there should be a cap on wealth. I don't believe anyone needs more than 1 billion dollars. If there was a cap on wealth, more money would be able to circulate through the economy.

I have so many notions, but at the end of the day, I just have great ideas, and no one seems to care what I believe or My global solutions.

But, one day, I want to publish My autobiography, and maybe then people will pay attention to My global solutions?

If you don't want to read the link in the OP (Origional Post), I am not going to type it all out for you. Its either you want to learn about Me, the Christ, or you can remain ignorant about Me? You can choose to read My free online autobiography, or you don't.

I am not going to force anyone to do anything, because I am just an advocate- the (suggestion) Maker of the future worlds.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2015)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That seems like an awful lot of work to do. Is it too hard to type out what Nobel Peace Prize worthy actions you have done to better the world? Ideas dont count. We all have ideas on how to make the world a better place, that doesnt make us worthy of a Nobel Prize. C'mon, just list your contributions that brought the us closer to world peace. Though they should be painfully obvious already. Edward Snowden risked life in prison for telling the world about the NSA spying on everyone. Malala Yousafzai survived a bullet to the head and continues to fight for womens rights and shes not even 16 I dont think. Yet I heard nothing of your world changing contributions and how they effect over 7 billion people on this planet...


Action? Why, that would require effort and discipline, and George ain't about either. It is much easier to drink alcohol, live rent free with mommy and pull child-like ideas out of one's ass than to actually get up and do something. Losers all over the world get their self esteem from the ideas they hold, rather than the actions they take. Action vs. ideas is what separate the men from the boys, and Georgie is a mentally ill, unproductive, dependent little boy that likes to pretend he is an adult...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 25, 2015)

The Illusion of Time | Full Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 25, 2015)

George is the Lord and He answered my prayers, if you don't believe me, I really don't care !


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lockheed Martin: Compact Fusion Research & Development






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jan 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> George is the Lord and He answered my prayers, if you don't believe me, I really don't care !


 he is the lord ...... he is unstoppable


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 26, 2015)

What Is CBD And How It Cures Cancer 804-305-1975






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jan 27, 2015)

theres a girl on RF george and she converted back to her old faith because she was wrong about it ............ iv spent some time watching your vids and im thinking different about u now ( even though you r as stubbon as a mule lol )


i need time to think buddy im confused



just thought id let u know 


Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> theres a girl on RF george and she converted back to her old faith because she was wrong about it ............ iv spent some time watching your vids and im thinking different about u now ( even though you r as stubbon as a mule lol )
> 
> 
> i need time to think buddy im confused
> ...


As I have told you multiple times, you don't need to believe I am the Lord.

We can just be friends, and if you respect Me and My beliefs, I will most likely respect you and your beliefs.

If you start believing I am the Lord, you might start expecting things from Me that I cannot produce. I am like you in most ways, but I am different from many people because of My ideology. 

I am different, because I am not the same.

As your friend, I would like to be considered as equal to you. Even if I have different strengths and weaknesses, I don't want to be considered superior or inferior to you. We can learn from eachother.

So, no, you shouldn't believe that I am "high and mighty", because I am just the utterly humble Prophet.

And because I am the Prophet, its (one of) My goal to teach people what I know and what I believe. After you learn My prophecies, you can also teach people what the future should be like: but remember to give some credit where credit is due.

I would like to be your personal friend, and I would like for everyone who believes in Me to consider Me, Christ George Manuel Oliveira, as their friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 28, 2015)

The following is My prophecies written down for you all to read. I know that this is a lot to read but its a lot of good information. The following is a copy and paste job so if you read it already then you don't need to read it again but its good stuff that I have prophesied on My own.

Not all of My prophecies for the future are original, like the mirrors in space around a star. I saw a youtube video, I believe, of that idea but it in the video they were saying that the aliens might use the mirrors in space to power their space ships. It was My idea to use the mirrors in space around our sun to grow bigger crops and to use it as a sort of climate control for the world. If there were enough mirrors in space around our sun then it would be real easy to make a colder climate warmer with increased sunlight.

My first big "prophecy" was blowing the world up with underground cities all around the planet. Underground cities are real, the government has some I believe, and it would be easy enough to implement with the proper tools. I came up with this "prophecy" in about 2008. I'm not adept at growing the world bigger with underground cities but its a cool notion. Once again, underground cities are not a new idea but blowing the whole world up with underground cites is a "prophecy" of Mine. Its very grandiose but how many more homes would that supply for the people of the world?

My next big "prophecy" that I came up with was underwater cities all across the globe. I was actually in prison when I first thought about this one. This happened in 2009. I was in prison for fighting with My dad and I saw on TV a picture of an oil rig or platform on the ocean. The camera than went under the water and it looked like there were little houses on the bottom of the ocean floor. I thought "what a wonderful idea to live underwater". That's the same day I saw the undulating clouds in the sky, you know, 1 of the 5 signs I saw in the clouds in 2009. Than I started to build on that idea and I thought it would be a wonderful notion to use clear hemp plastic to build these underwater cites. I would just grow as much hemp as possible to harvest the plastic from it to build more underwater cites. And later I thought that it would also be a good idea to grow hemp underwater too in order to produce more plastic for whatever. But you could virtually grow anything underwater with the proper equipment. And you know what they say, that 70% of the world is covered in water so how much virgin real estate is there underwater? Maybe there are underwater shelters or bases somewhere in the world, so this notion would also be considered not original.

I watched the following video with My brother in like 2009 or 2010, he showed Me the video but I thought how good of an idea would it be to build these pyramid cities all across the globe? If one of these can be build, than why not build a million of them? I couldn't find the rest of the video on youtube but this is the video that I did find about what I'm talking about. If I could find the rest of the video then I think it would say that 1 million people can live and work in the pyramid city.

city in pyramid






Later on I also thought of building cites floating on top of the ocean. How many mansions could you build that way too?

I also thought, later on, that if you can build cites underwater and you can build cities underground then why cant you build cities under the ocean floor? How much real estate could there be under the thousands of feet of rock under the ocean floor?

And I believe the last place I thought to build cites was in the mountains. Like using either tunnel boring machines or nuclear powered lasers to carve through the mountain rock.

Also, I'm sure when technology advances, we will live in space too. Maybe on the moon or mars or a space station or whatnot.

So as you can tell, I'm totally unoriginal but My heart is in the right spot. Maybe I'm not the best Prophet but I see Myself as a Prophet.

EDIT- I would also get rid of most batteries by using fuel cells and liquid hydrogen as a replacement. I would also get rid of fossil fuels by replacing most of it with nuclear power plants that convert ocean water into liquid hydrogen to fuel most any need. I would also build billions of SPACE JETS (its a term that I coined) that would fly through the air, fly through space and also soar underwater. But I don't see a way that I could do all these things unless I become the King of the world. And I doubt that will ever happen but maybe when I die, someone will recognize Me for Who I am; And I believe that I'm the Prophet of this Age.


I forgot to mention two other "prophecies" of Mine.

The first "prophecy" is collecting asteroids and comets from the asteroid belt to form new planets and moons to colonize. I would use big SPACE JETS in order to collect the asteroids and comets, and I would send up millions of SPACE JETS in order to expedite the job of forming new planets and moons to colonize. I'm sure someone somewhere has thought about collecting asteroids in order to make planets but I thought of it all by Myself, without any help. So I'm sure its not a prophecy to you but its a prophecy to Me.

Another "prophecy" of Mine is making ocean canals all across the globe, maybe every 100 miles or so. But I would use nuclear powered lasers to carve out the land into channels so that ocean water can flow. Why drive hours to the beach when you can bring the beach to you? (that's if you don't live on the coast). I think its a great idea that I came up with. But they can already build canals so to you I'm sure its not a novel prophecy to you but who do you know that thought of building a mile wide canal every 100 miles or so using nuclear powered lasers?

I've learned that whatever I say, I'm not going to convince you of anything, and other skeptics on here, but these are My prophecies. I'm sure every prophecy of Mine has been thought of by someone somewhere but they were My creations that I thought of on My own. I don't know what your definition of prophecy is to you but these are definitely prophecies for the future. Now the question you ask is whether they are original or not? Like I said, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of all these things but they came from Me without any help, basically they were novel to Me. I thought of these things on My own without any help. So I consider Myself the Prophet of this new Age.

So it depends on what your definition of original is. And it depends on your definition of prophecy. Like I said, they were original to Me and these are definitely prophetic. I'm predicting the future from ideas that were original to Me.

EDIT- I think I deserve some kind of credit for coming up with all these things on My own. Basically for all of My prophecies I went from a little idea to a much grander idea. Lets see what the definition of prophecy is.


proph·e·cy
[prof-uh-see] Show IPA

noun, plural proph·e·cies.
1.
the foretelling or prediction of what is to come.

2.
something that is declared by a prophet, especially a divinely inspired prediction, instruction, or exhortation.

3.
a divinely inspired utterance or revelation: oracular prophecies.

4.
the action, function, or faculty of a prophet.




Nowhere here does it say that a prophecy has to be original at all. Its simply a prediction of what is to come. So by definition, I'm a Prophet because I'm one that is foretelling the future. I guess all of My prophecies might have been thought of by someone somewhere at some point in time but they were all original to Me and I believe that's what matters.

EDIT- And how can I forget one of My most coolest prophecies? The ONLINE GOVERNMENT! This idea was original to Me too back in 2009 when I was in a state hospital (after I got out of prison) for 5 months. I was in the hospital and I was thinking "If I'm going to be the King of the world, how would I rule My government?" And then I thought of the ONLINE GOVERNMENT where the people can do all the voting by their self on the internet. This would give all the power to the people besides the checks and balances. Candidly, you could vote on all of the laws from your laptop, tablet, smart phone or any device that you are connected to the internet. Once again, I'm sure someone somewhere has thought of this but it was novel to Me and its another prophecy of Mine!

I saw a video somewhere, maybe it was youtube, that said that the aliens were using mirrors in the sky, around a star, to power their space ships.

I was thinking how good of an idea that would be to change the climate of colder regions of the world into tropical paradises or even just warmer. And using mirrors in the sky would be great for growing bigger crops for farms and whatnot.

If you need more light than just put mirrors in space, around a star, and direct it to where its needed. I'm sure it would be relatively cheap too to operate because once the mirrors are in space around a star then little energy would be needed to move the mirrors once they're floating in space.

Its just a thought, and I'm sure there could be many more uses for the mirrors in space besides what I have said.

I would actually take the orbits out of the planets and just have them rotate in place if its possible. You would be able to fit way more planets around a star if you just had them spin in place. The only challenge is controlling the seasons. But if you had giant nuclear powered rockets to move them back and forth, for the seasons, than it could be done. I'm sure you could fit hundreds of planets and moons around a star this way.

If it could be done, I think it would be a great idea. I just have never heard of this from anyone besides Myself so I don't know if its doable.

(to be continued.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 28, 2015)

(Continued.)

I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do. 

I would use My SOLAR LASER to carve out ocean canals across all of the continents, including the desert. So there would be an ocean channel every hundred miles or so. The ocean canals would be a source of salt water. I would then build the biggest distilleries the world has ever seen to convert the salt water into fresh water. These said distilleries could supply all of the worlds fresh water needs, and these could be implemented all across the globe too. Next I would turn as much sand into Rockwool, as needed. I would make the Rockwool "mats" about 100 feet high, or more and as large as possible, but it still would need to be put into place. I'm thinking the Rockwool "mats" could be the size of a football field or bigger and 100 feet thick. 

These Rockwool "mats" could cover any desert and provide a perfect growing medium for any plant that I can think of. So its the combination of the SOLAR LASER to cut the ocean canals, the distilleries to convert the ocean water into fresh water and the Rockwool "mats" for the growing medium, to provide the perfect habitat for just about any plant. Then all you would need is organic fertilizer to feed the plants. 

But whos to say that the Rockwool mats have to only be 100 feet tall? They could possibly be 1,000 feet tall if you really wanted to go overboard. 

I would also use Rockwool mats to grow underground too. They could be maybe 10 feet tall, more or less for the underground but it still would be growing organic hydroponics underground to feed the world too. I think that if we did these things then there would be enough food to feed over 1 trillion people. But who knows, it could feed more people then that. All I know is that there is plenty of space to grow food and thanks to hydroponics, you can grow virtually anywhere. 

These are just some of the prophecies that I have. Candidly, My goal is to create a paradise for the world where there is no shortage of necessities. I'm sure that once the world wakes up from its stupor that these things will become a reality!

EDIT- You could build thousands of floors of farms underneath the Rockwool farms on top. I would use nuclear fusion power plants to bring the energy to the underground farms where artificial light is needed! 

MYT engine 1






MYT engine 2






MYT engine 3






I would also grow lots of HEMP in these farms too. The hemp seed gives a lot of oil to make biodiesel too. I would grow enough hemp in these said farms to make hemp biodiesel almost free; at most maybe 10 cents a gallon for premium hemp biodiesel. Plus these MYT engines can get around 150 miles per gallon off of biodiesel so you could basically have free fuel for transportation. 

The hemp seed also contains lots of protein that's good for people to consume. It could definitely supplement any persons diet that wants a quality protein source. I'm sure you could even bake with it and integrate it into most foods. I know now that there are hemp protein shakes for body builders to consume. 

If we grew as much hemp that I want to then there would also be enough fiber to turn into clothes that could dress the world. The hemp would be so abundant that clothes would virtually be free too. Everyone would have a wardrobe fit for a king or queen because it would be so cheap, if not free. Hemp makes very soft and durable clothes too. 

I would also grow the hemp to make clear plastics to build My UNDERWATER CITIES too. But not only could the clear hemp plastic be made to build homes, it could also be used any place that regular plastic is used today, where there are million of applications for plastic. 

In regards to using SOLAR LASERS to build ocean canals all across the continents, I wouldn't mess with the fresh water supplies like lakes, rivers or streams. I would simply channel the ocean canals underneath the said lakes, rivers or streams so that we don't mess up the natural habitat. This would be easy enough to do with the proper equipment. 

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. George means Farmer. My whole Name, George Manuel Oliveira means Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE! Go look up Revelation 3:12 and Romans 11:16-26. In Revelation 3:12 Jesus says "And I will write on him My NEW NAME!" And in Romans 11:16-26 It talks many times about the OLIVE TREE! If you don't believe Me then go look it up yourself. 


~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 31, 2015)

Michio Kaku: Fusion Really Is 20 Years Away






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2015)

Promised New Energy Steven Greer






~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (Continued.)
> 
> I also have a plan to turn any desert into a paradise. This is what I would do.
> 
> ...


George is turning into Dr. Evil -


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Promised New Energy Steven Greer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greer is SO full of shit. He's always promising to publish and release these 'advanced alien technologies' but never does. Why? Because it doesn't fucking exist. Currently, his entire career is a lie and a hoax, he should have stuck to medicine...


----------



## justugh (Feb 4, 2015)

dude

this is my last attempt .........calm the hell down u are not any of that crap u have fallen into the classic fault ......little bit of info little bit of a different way of thinking about things and a shit load of ego thinking u are something u are not ....diluting yourself into a off shoot reality and ending like it always does in your own death ....it has been repeated into histories and stories since the dawn of time learn from them do not reenact them 

really sit down and think ..............u are doing more harm then good with this whole thing .....your nothing more then a man with a god complex at this point the way u act is showing u have no value later since u have gone mad (coming from a person that admits freely i am insane under the law is horrible )......someone acting like this can not be trusted can not work with others in a effective manner....u basically put everyone else around u at risk 

as for evil genius that is never going to happen .,.....that is his real name and pic if u want to find where he is i can do it with a simple google .....no need for accessing or any trick programs 
first rule if u are going evil and demanding something from the world u need to erase yourself from the system and then have several false id going 
20 to 1 he posted the videos and all this under a IP addy linked to his home computer/his id

sorry man but u are acting like a little kid demanding something ..........stop ........other wise go balls out and lets watch u go down in flames (i got a twisted side)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> dude
> 
> this is my last attempt .........calm the hell down u are not any of that crap u have fallen into the classic fault ......little bit of info little bit of a different way of thinking about things and a shit load of ego thinking u are something u are not ....diluting yourself into a off shoot reality and ending like it always does in your own death ....it has been repeated into histories and stories since the dawn of time learn from them do not reenact them
> 
> ...


You should practice your grammer, because its hard to understand you.

But, no, you've got Me all wrong.

I talk a lot on the internet, but I am a little shy in real life. 

Just try and relax, brother, its all good.

~PEACE~


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2015)

*wow, now there's a time lord in the equation. Loved Tom Baker man, he was the best. 
All fun and games innit? 

Nev dude, you got & show some good ideas mate, maybe a bit medieval in their methods, all biblical etc... but you mean no ill to others
Dreams become ideas that eventually can become reality. 
Nuff said, this is the natural way of chaos & evolution, cos if we don't soon evolve, we will all cease to be.*

*This planet has a bad case of fleas now and its beginning to scratch.

~PEACE ALSO~*


----------



## justugh (Feb 5, 2015)

grammer does not matter .............in 80 years the lang will change again ........it is not like anyone talks 1920s bee's knees floppers (floppers was a dancing girl back in the day now it is ppl sleeping someplace ).......hell the last few years Tweet was a sound u heard from a bird not a action of leaving a internet posting 

did not know that slang words change with in 70 miles .........one set of words is used here and if u travel 70 miles in any direction with ppl they will alter and change


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 5, 2015)

Screaming For Silence "The King Is Crowned" **OFFICIAL VIDEO**






~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should practice your grammer (GRAMMAR), because its hard to understand you.


If you're going to correct people's grammar, you really need to be on point with your spelling...


----------



## justugh (Feb 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> If you're going to correct people's grammar, you really need to be on point with your spelling...


don't give him shit for that ..........i am dyslexic i know my grammar and all that stuff is off i double up and skip them or write the next one in my head ......i stopped caring about it years ago my head is not wired for it so why force it


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2015)

justugh said:


> don't give him shit for that ..........i am dyslexic i know my grammar and all that stuff is off i double up and skip them or write the next one in my head ......i stopped caring about it years ago my head is not wired for it so why force it


Oh, I know he was right about your grammar being atrocious, as is your punctuation, and often your spelling  I just couldn't resist pointing out the irony of someone's correction needing correction...


----------



## justugh (Feb 6, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, I know he was right about your grammar being atrocious, as is your punctuation, and often your spelling  I just couldn't resist pointing out the irony of someone's correction needing correction...


that is what i am here for to lighten the mood and for jokes ..........can not be mad or sad with a laugh coming out


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Alpha & Omega said:


> *wow, now there's a time lord in the equation. Loved Tom Baker man, he was the best.
> All fun and games innit?
> 
> Nev dude, you got & show some good ideas mate, maybe a bit medieval in their methods, all biblical etc... but you mean no ill to others
> ...


Yes, time is involved in people acknowledging Me, its not like the whole world is going to believe in Me just because I want them to.

It has taken all of the religions time to build followers. No religion had millions of followers while their cult leader was alive.

I appreciate that you like My ideas, that means a lot to Me. I believe I can terraform worlds once I become the King of the world (whether I am dead or alive.) I just want the very best for My people- the whole world.

I also agree that dreams can become reality, and I hope all of My benevolent prophecies become reality.

That you for your kind sentiment.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2015)

(HD) Future Wearable Nanotechnology Gadgets 2015 - (Future Are Here) full Documentary






~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Feb 7, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (HD) Future Wearable Nanotechnology Gadgets 2015 - (Future Are Here) full Documentary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is here


----------



## mainliner (Feb 7, 2015)

who is brandon of honey ?
he claims to be a new christ nut and he turned a photo into a million$ donations!! on the web!! .

he might be a nut but at least hes doing some good .

face the shame george .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2015)

HEMP 4 FUEL - 95% Cleaner than Fossil Fuel / No C02 Emission !!!!






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Feb 7, 2015)

who is brandon george?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2015)

mainliner said:


> who is brandon george?


Your new found lord?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It has taken all of the religions time to build followers. No religion had millions of followers while their cult leader was alive.


Really? What about Joseph Smith? What about Ghandi? Sathya Sai Baba? They had multitudes of followers when they were alive. Baba just died 4 years ago, and tens of thousands of people saw him perform all sorts of miracles, and he had a hundred million followers. Why do you continue to speak misinformation as facts when you could easily do a 5 minute Google search to find the truth?


----------



## mainliner (Feb 8, 2015)

me thinks brandons on someones conciounce ..... i think therefore i thought correct 



iv come to an understanding as to why nobody can dubunk georges facts ..............











































there isnt any to debunk ..... simple lol

oops what a waste of a time.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cancer is Fungus and curable with Baking soda part1






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cancer is Fungus and curable with Baking soda part2






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Feb 8, 2015)

we believe brandon is the lord as much as we believe you george.....zero!

atleast he's doing good in the world ...................................what do you think?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Cancer is Fungus and curable with Baking soda part1
> ~PEACE~


You believe this dangerous quack? Why, what research have you done to confirm whether or not he is credible? None. It is evident that you are gullible and lazy. If you could buy into this crap, no wonder you believe all of your own. It is this gullibility and lack of discernment that is behind all of your ideas and beliefs, that is a major reason why no one believes the things you state about yourself and your experiences. You've shown us that you lack critical thinking skills enough to decipher science from pseudo-science and fact from fiction. Tullio Simoncini has had his medical license revoked in Italy for fraud and patient deaths -

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/for-shame-dr-oz/

Simoncini is from my perspective a dangerous quack who claims that injecting sodium bicarbonate directly into tumors can cure them. Indeed, he has had his medical license removed in Italy for fraud and patient deaths and has been under investigation in the Netherlands, where he now has a clinic. A blogger who has combed Italian websites for information on Simoncini reports:

Because one of us (SJJ) is fluent in Italian, we could extensively search Italian Web sites for information on Simoncini’s background. Currently living in Rome, he has been using unsubstantiated cancer treatments for 15 years. He calls himself a specialist in diabetes and metabolic diseases, but in 2003, his license to practice medicine was withdrawn, and in 2006 he was convicted by an Italian judge for wrongful death and swindling...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_cancer_treatments

*Sodium bicarbonate* (or *baking soda*) – the chemical compound with the formula NaHCO3, sometimes promoted as cure for cancer by alternative medical practitioners such as Tullio Simoncini. According to the American Cancer Society: "evidence also does not support the idea that sodium bicarbonate works as a treatment for any form of cancer or that it cures yeast or fungal infections. There is substantial evidence, however, that these claims are false."[157]

I did your homework for you again, you're welcome...


----------



## mainliner (Feb 9, 2015)

i'll give some to my grandad shall i you fucking dick !!




















ps ......... i see brandon is becoming abit of a compatition for you ? dont be scared of the real george ....agreeing with yourself rather than anyone else is not menatally healthy... see 

were waiting for your response at RF george ........... brandon is a better false christ than you... period .


when r u going to see your a looney ?


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have already provided a copious amount of evidence about Myself.
> 
> Do I even need to say more?
> 
> ...


 r u that guy on a religious site ( i wont name) The Kin of jesus H christ ?
he seems to be telling people what your claiming for himself.
and is stressing that his audience is not believing him.

r u him ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 11, 2015)

youth said:


> r u that guy on a religious site ( i wont name) The Kin of jesus H christ ?
> he seems to be telling people what your claiming for himself.
> and is stressing that his audience is not believing him.
> 
> r u him ?


I am "George Manuel Oliveira" on a forum called "ReligiousForums.com".

Is that the religious website that you are talking about?

Yes, that is Me also.

I am also "The_Word" on a website called "TheForumSite.com".

And obviously, I am Nevaeh420 on Rollitup.org.

So, I am currently blogging on three forums.

Did I answer your question?

~PEACE~


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am "George Manuel Oliveira" on a forum called "ReligiousForums.com".
> 
> Is that the religious website that you are talking about?
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply 

there's a man on a religious site called " the kin of Jesus h Christ" 

he's in religious forums and claim to have had dreams of gods messages or something .

so is this not you ?


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

Theta brain waves ...... The lucid frequency.






Up until this point in history lucid dreaming has been extremely tough to master. If you are dedicated, patient, and practiced every night, then it could take up to 3 MONTHS before you had your first one.

Now, with the creation of binaural beats, we are able to master lucid dreaming within DAY'S. Lucid dreaming is one of the most amazing experiences in the world. It can only be truly understood if you’ve had one yourself.

I believe that every person needs to experience lucid dreaming at least once in their lives and should have them on a regular basis. Thanks to binaural beats, this is now possible.

The brain has recognised brain waves : alpha, beta , theta( the one we want) and delta 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_wave


In simple turms you just listen to the binaural tones when you go to bed , no need for boring techniques or trying to stick to dream journal chores 

These tones/ frequencys are like rizla's to a smoker ..... There not needed but can make the job easier 

Beta

•Alertness 
•Concentration 
•Cognition

You are wide-awake, alert. Your mind is sharp, focused. It makes connections quickly, easily and you're primed to do work that requires your full attention. In the Beta state, neurons fire abundantly, in rapid succession, helping you achieve peak performance. New ideas and solutions to problems flash like lightning into your mind. Beta training is one of the frequencies that biofeedback therapists use to treat Attention Deficit Disorder.

Beta-centered programs help you prepare to take an exam, play sports, give a presentation, analyze and organize information, and other activities where mental alertness and high levels of concentration are key to your success.

Beta waves range between 13-40 HZ. The Beta state is associated with peak concentration, heightened alertness, hand eye coordination and visual acuity. Nobel Prize Winner Sir Francis Crick and other scientists believe that the 40HZ beta frequency used on many Brain Sync tapes may be key to the act of cognition.

To experience the Beta State for increased cognition and concentration try Brain Power or High Focus.

To boost energy and enhance your workout try these high beta fitness programs: Power Training, Running Meditation, Walking Meditation, Breakthrough Training: In The Zone.

Alpha


•Relaxation 
•Visualization 
•Creativity

When you are truly relaxed, your brain activity slows from the rapid patterns of Beta into the more gentle waves of Alpha. Your awareness expands. Fresh creative energy begins to flow. Fears vanish. You experience a liberating sense of peace and well-being. In biofeedback, Alpha training is most commonly recommended for the treatment of stress.

Alpha-centered programs help you tap your creativity and are excellent for problem solving, finding new ideas and practicing creative visualization. Choose Alpha programs when you want to attain deep levels of relaxation that are so essential to your health and well-being.

Alpha waves range between 7-12 HZ. This is a place of deep relaxation, but not quite meditation. In Alpha, we begin to access the wealth of creativity that lies just below our conscious awareness - it is the gateway, the entry point that leads into deeper states of consciousness. Alpha is also the home of the window frequency known as the Schuman Resonance - the resonant frequency of the earth's electromagnetic field.

To expand creativity, reduce stress and relax into Alpha try Total Relaxation or Increase Creativity.

Theta 
•Meditation 
•Intuition 
•Memory

Going deeper into relaxation, you enter the elusive and mysterious Theta state where brain activity slows almost to the point of sleep, but not quite. Theta is the brain state where magic happens in the crucible of your own neurological activity. Theta brings forward heightened receptivity, flashes of dreamlike imagery, inspiration, and your long-forgotten memories. Theta can bring you deep states of meditation. A sensation of "floating." And, because it is an expansive state, in Theta, you may feel your mind expand beyond the boundaries of your body.

Theta rests directly on the threshold of your subconscious. In biofeedback, it is most commonly associated with the deepest levels of meditation. Theta also plays an important part in behavior modification programs and has been used in the treatment of drug and alcohol addiction. Finally, Theta is an ideal state for super-learning, re-programming your mind, dream recall, and self-hypnosis.

Theta waves range between 4-7 HZ. Theta is one of the more elusive and extraordinary realms we can explore. It is also known as the twilight state which we normally only experience fleetingly as we rise up out of the depths of delta upon waking, or drifting off to sleep. In Theta, we are in a waking dream, vivid imagery flashes before the mind's eye and we are receptive to information beyond our normal conscious awareness. Theta has also been identified as the gateway to learning and memory. Theta meditation increases creativity, enhances learning, reduces stress and awakens intuition and other extrasensory perception skills.

To enter the Theta state try Deep Meditation, Sacred Ground, Guided Meditation or Deep Learning.

Delta


•Detached Awareness 
•Healing 
•Sleep

Long, slow, undulating. Delta is the slowest of all four brain wave frequencies. Most commonly associated with deep sleep, certain frequencies in the Delta range also trigger the release of Human Growth Hormone so beneficial for healing and regeneration. This is why sleep - deep restorative sleep - the kind that Delta frequencies help induce is so essential to the healing process.

Delta is the brain wave signal of the subconscious, the seat from which intuition arises. That means Delta-based programs are not only an ideal choice for their sleep and deep regeneration potential, but also when you want to access your unconscious activity and help that wellspring of information flow to your conscious mind for clearing and for empowerment. Delta waves range between 0-4 HZ.







This all seems like nonsense ...... But its what god created so i cant argue
Good luck if you try them


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 11, 2015)

youth said:


> thank you for your reply
> 
> there's a man on a religious site called " the kin of Jesus h Christ"
> 
> ...


No, I am not "the kin of Jesus h Christ."

Is he claiming to be Me- George Manuel Oliveira?

What is this guy claiming?

Also, since your a new member to RIU, I am wondering how you found out about Me. Did you find out about Me on a different forum? If so, what forum did you find Me on?

Thanks 

~PEACE~


----------



## youth (Feb 11, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I am not "the kin of Jesus h Christ."
> 
> Is he claiming to be Me- George Manuel Oliveira?
> 
> ...


he's a guy like you claiming to be a messiah or something idk.

he's on the site you mentioned.

i saw your thread on there and his and someone else's lol 

im yet to see results from their claims other than mindless ideas ( not saying yours are btw )

hope this helps.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 12, 2015)

youth said:


> he's a guy like you claiming to be a messiah or something idk.
> 
> he's on the site you mentioned.
> 
> ...


He is not the Messiah, because I am the only Messiah.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> He is not the Messiah, because I am the only Messiah.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 none of you are the messiah you fool lol















good luck George i just hope you don't regret these claims when your mental health recovers 


~peace~


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 12, 2015)

mainliner2 said:


> none of you are the messiah you fool lol


*ha ha ha that was pure monty python. Life of Brian, "he is NOT the messiah, he is a very naughty boy!" lolol*


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 12, 2015)

i think that lines been used for many years lol

trolling the guy only makes him rebel against his views and makes him worse .....

Humorous embarrassment is the way to go


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 13, 2015)

mainliner2 said:


> none of you are the messiah you fool lol
> 
> good luck George i just hope you don't regret these claims when your mental health recovers
> 
> ...


Another mainliner sock puppet, I see.

Why would you start another RIU account?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Proof Marijuana CURES Cancer






~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Another mainliner sock puppet, I see.


 and ?


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why would you start another RIU account?
> 
> ~


 my other dident work proply for some reason .


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Human Settlement on Mars

Mars One will establish a permanent human settlement on Mars. Crews of four will depart every two years, starting in 2024. Our first unmanned mission will be launched in 2018. Join the Global Mars One Community and participate in our mission to Mars.

Mars One designed a mission using only existing technology. In the coming years, a demonstration mission, communication satellites, two rovers and several cargo missions will be sent to Mars. A reliable living environment will be waiting for the astronauts when they leave Earth.

Astronaut Selection and Preparation

The global search has begun for the first humans to set foot on Mars and make it their home. In an extensive training period, candidates will learn the skills they will need on Mars and on their journey there. The combined skill set of each astronaut team member will cover a very wide range of disciplines.

In 1000 years, everyone on Earth will still remember who the first humans on Mars were. More than 200,000 men and women from around the world responded to the first call for astronauts.

You Make It Happen

The whole world will watch and experience this journey. We are all explorers. Everyone, including you, can participate in space exploration. This can be your mission to Mars!

Join our global effort by sharing our vision with your friends, supporting us and perhaps becoming a Mars astronaut yourself.

http://www.mars-one.com/

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Another mainliner sock puppet, I see.
> 
> Why would you start another RIU account?
> 
> ~PEACE~


I don't think @mainliner2 is @mainliner, but @youth is


----------



## mainliner (Feb 18, 2015)

Your such a loser critty lol , i thought was cool man

iv known you for a few month now and you still don't even know me lol

its funny yet sad at the same time 

how are you today critty ? Hows your family ? Good i hope


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Your such a loser critty lol , i thought was cool man
> 
> iv known you for a few month now and you still don't even know me lol
> 
> ...


a loser? my 4234 likes and rising makes me a winner! how many likes you have between your 14 accounts?


----------

